# knitting tea party 21 march '14



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 21 March 14

Today is happy hump day  the rest of the week is all downhill. It is very overcast  dull light  the sun is just not going to burn through it today. We have had some rain  bobby said up to a half an inch  49° - a heat wave. Lol Very breezy  I woke up to the chiming of my wind chime outside my door. That is fine  I am planning on taking me out for dinner tonight  kfc  forget about the arteries for one night.

One has to splurge once in a while  you cant always worry about what you are eating  you have one life so enjoy it. Of course  one splurge and you might want the following recipes to help offset the fat intake of your last meal.

Lemon Mint Chicken

Ingredients:
1/2 cup plain low fat yogurt
2 tbsp fresh mint, chopped
2 tbsp lemon juice
2 cloves garlic, minced
4 5-ounce skinless, boneless chicken breasts

Preparation:

Combine yogurt, mint, lemon juice and garlic in a small bowl. Place chicken breasts in a resealable plastic bag. Add yogurt mint mixture, coating chicken. Marinate in the refrigerator for 4 hours.

Preheat oven to 450 degrees. Place marinated chicken breasts on shallow baking tray. Roast for 20 minutes, turning once halfway through.

Alternatively, broil or grill the chicken breasts for 10-12 minutes, turning once, until the internal temperature reaches 165 degrees.

Serves 4

Per Serving: Calories 170, Calories from Fat 20, Total Fat 2.3g (sat 0.8g), Cholesterol 84mg, Sodium 114mg, Carbohydrate 3.2g, Fiber 0.2g, Protein 34.4g

http://lowfatcooking.about.com/od/poultrydishes/r/lemintchick.htm?nl=1

Low Fat Pea and Mint Soup

This low fat, high fiber pea and mint soup with chopped parsley makes a fragrant and flavorful spring lunch or appetizer. Serve hot or cold, depending on the weather, and top with a dollop of low fat or fat free sour cream and mint sprigs.

Ingredients:

2 tsp olive oil
1/2 cup shallots, finely chopped
1 pound frozen or fresh (shelled) green peas
1/4 cup fresh mint, chopped
1/4 cup fresh parsley, chopped
3 cups fat free, reduced sodium chicken broth (or vegetable broth)
4 tbsp fat free or low fat sour cream or plain yogurt plus mint sprigs for garnish

Preparation:

Heat oil in a large pot or Dutch oven. Sauté shallots on a low heat until softened. Add peas, mint, parsley and broth, stirring well. Bring to a boil then simmer, partially covered, for 20 minutes.

Transfer to a blender, reserving some of the liquid, and puree until smooth. Add remaining liquid depending on desired thickness of soup. Ladle into 4 bowls and top with mint and yogurt or sour cream if desired.

Per Serving Calories 130, Calories from Fat 24, Total Fat 2.6g (sat 0.4g), Cholesterol 0.4g, Sodium 579mg, Carbohydrate 19.2g, Fiber 5.8g, Protein 7.4g

http://lowfatcooking.about.com/od/lunchrecipes/r/mintpeasoup.htm?nl=1

I love one dish meals whether they are baked in the oven  done on the stove top or done in the crock pot. This recipe would work well in any of them although I think I would use a crock pot. And dont forget to stock up on crock pot liners  no clean up. The recipe calls for pork cheeks  I have no idea what they are  I would substitute here  maybe cut up a pork steak into bite sized pieces  or I am wondering what one could do with tofu  we will look to daralene to help us with that.

Pork and Lentil Bake with Apple Recipe

Servings - 4

INGREDIENTS:

6 sticks celery, chopped
2 medium sized onion, diced
1 pound or 8 individual pigs cheeks
1pound cooking apples, quartered
2 parsnips, sliced thickly
18 ounces good stock
7 ounces puy lentils, rinsed and picked over for stones
1 tablespoon olive oil

METHOD:

Fry the celery and the onion together in the sunflower oil until softened in a large casserole dish. If using pigs cheeks remove any tough membranes or fatty tissue and cut each cheek into four.

Add the pork to the celery and onion and cook until the meat is browned on all surfaces. Add the apples, carrots apple juice and stock.

Finally add the lentils and stir together making sure the meat and the lentils are submerged in the stock. Cook in a slow oven for 2 hours. You can cook it for longer and the meat will become even more deliciously tender.

If using diced pork keep an eye on it, but 60 to 90 minutes should be perfect. Taste for seasoning before serving. Adjust as required.

Serve in dishes with crusty bread and spring greens or purple sprouting broccoli.

http://purplekittyyarns.com/pork-recipes/pork-and-lentil-bake-with-apple-recipe

I think one of the following recipes someone already gave on the knitting tea party last week  but I cant remember which one so I am going to give all four  one after another. They are all deserts. I love these kinds of recipes  dump and pour and you get magic layers.

I used to make a pie by mixing together a cup of sugar, self-rising flour and milk  melt a pat of butter in a pie pan and swish it around so all surfaces have a coating  pour in liquid  pile drained fruit in the center  bake 350° - one hour  and you end up with a fruit pie with both a top and a bottom crust. Granted  it is not a flaky crust but it is good.

Now for those other four recipes.

CHOCOLATE MAGIC CAKE

Serves: 9
Ingredients

4 eggs, at room temperature and separated
1 tbsp water
¾ cup sugar (150 g)
1 stick of butter (125 g), melted
6.5 tbsp all purpose flour (65 g)
6 tbsp cocoa powder (50 g)
2 cups milk (500 ml), warmed up
pinch of salt
1 tsp vanilla extract
1 tsp vinegar

Instructions
Preheat oven to 325 F degrees. Grease and flour an 8×8 inch baking pan.

Separate the eggs and add the egg yolks to the bowl of a mixer. Add a tbsp of water to the egg yolks and add the sugar. Beat this at high until eggs are light and creamy.

Add melted butter, vanilla extract and salt to mixer and continue beating until butter is fully incorporated and mixture is light and fluffy.

You can mix the cocoa and flour together and add to the mixing bowl in batches, 3 times should be enough. After each addition mix thoroughly.

Once flour and cocoa powder has been mixed in, add the milk a bit at a time and mix. The milk should be warm so not to cool the butter. Make sure the milk has been mixed in thoroughly, the mixture should be pretty liquidy, so dont get scared.

Clean the mixing bowl and whisk attachment and make sure you dry it out. Add egg whites to mixing bowl and the vinegar and mix until egg whites are stiff.

Add a bit of the egg whites to the chocolate mixture and gently fold in. Next youre going to reverse and add a bit of the chocolate mixture to the egg whites. This way it will be easier to mix everything together. Repeat until everything is well mixed and the mixture should be thin like a pancake batter.

Pour the batter in the prepared baking dish and bake for roughly 60 minutes or until done. The cake will still jiggle in the middle when you take it out, so thats normal. Let it cool completely then cut into squares and serve.

www.jocooks.com

Magic Cake

Serves: 9
Ingredients

4 eggs (separate yolks from whites) at room temperature
1 tsp vanilla extract
150 g (3/4 cup) sugar
125 g (1 stick or ½ cup) butter, melted
115 g (4 oz or ¾ cup) of all purpose flour
500 ml (2 cups) milk lukewarm
powdered sugar for dusting cake

Instructions

Preheat oven to 325 F degrees. Grease an 8 inch x 8 inch baking dish.

Separate eggs and add the egg whites to a mixer and mix until egg whites are stiff. Place egg whites in a bowl and set aside.

Beat the egg yolks with the sugar until light. Add butter and vanilla extract and continue beating for another minute or two after which you can add the flour and mix it in until fully incorporated.

Slowly start adding the milk and beat until everything is well mixed together. Add the egg whites, a third at a time and gently fold them in using a spatula, repeat until all egg whites are folded in. 
Another variation to folding in the egg whites would be to add a third of the egg whites and gently whisk them in to the cake batter, then reverse the process and add a bit of the cake mixture to the egg whites and gently whisk in, repeat until all cake batter has been whisked in.

Pour batter into baking dish and bake for 40 to 70 minutes or until the top is lightly golden. The baking time could vary greatly depending on the oven, so take a peek at around 40 minutes and see how it looks.

Sprinkle some powdered sugar after cake has cooled.

Nutrition Information: Calories: 267 Fat: 14.5 g Carbohydrates: 29.5 g Sugar: 19.5 g Protein: 5.8 g Cholesterol: 107 mg

www.jocooks.com

Impossible Coconut Pie

Serves: 8

Ingredients

2 cups milk
1 cup shredded coconut
4 eggs
1 tsp vanilla extract
½ cup all purpose flour
8 tbsp (1 stick or 125 g) butter
¾ cup sugar
pinch of ground nutmeg
pinch of salt

Instructions

Place all the ingredients in a blender. Blend well.

Pour into a greased pie plate.

Bake at 350 degrees for 45 to 60 minutes.

Nutrition Information
Serving size: 134 g Calories: 300 Fat: 18.4 g Saturated fat: 11.7 g Carbohydrates: 29.5 g Sugar: 22.4 g Sodium: 163 mg Fiber: 1.1 g Protein: 6.0 g Cholesterol: 117 mg
www.jocooks.com

BUTTERSCOTCH MAGIC CAKE

Serves: 9
Ingredients

4 eggs (separate yolks from whites) at room temperature
1 tsp vanilla extract
150 g (1 cup) brown sugar
125 g (1 stick or ½ cup) butter
115 g (4 oz or ¾ cup) of all purpose flour
500 ml (2 cups) milk lukewarm
a pinch of salt (optional)
powdered sugar for dusting cake

Instructions

Preheat oven to 325 F degrees. Grease an 8 inch x 8 inch baking dish.

Start by heating the butter in a small saucepan over medium heat until melted. Whisk continuously until it becomes golden brown and tiny dark brown flecks appear in the bottom of the pan. Remove from heat, whisk for another 30 seconds and strain through a fine sieve into a bowl. Let cool to room temperature.

Separate eggs and add the egg whites to a mixer and mix until egg whites are stiff. Place egg whites in a bowl and set aside.

Beat the egg yolks with the brown sugar until light golden color. Add butter and vanilla extract and continue beating for another minute or two after which you can add the flour and mix it in until fully incorporated.

Slowly start adding the milk and beat until everything is well mixed together. The mixture will be very watery.

Add the egg whites, a third at a time and gently fold them in using a spatula, repeat until all egg whites are folded in. Another variation to folding in the egg whites would be to add a third of the egg whites and gently whisk them in to the cake batter, then reverse the process and add a bit of the cake mixture to the egg whites and gently whisk in, repeat until all cake batter has been whisked in.

Pour batter into baking dish and bake for 40 to 70 minutes or until the top is lightly golden. The baking time could vary greatly depending on the oven, so take a peek at around 40 minutes and see how it looks.

Sprinkle some powdered sugar after cake has cooled.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 1 piece Calories: 267 Fat: 14.5 g Saturated fat: 8.5 g Carbohydrates: 29.1 g Sugar: 19.0 g Sodium: 139 mg Protein: 5.8 g Cholesterol: 107 mg

www.jocooks.com

I have never met a potato I didnt like  I agreed with Alex  the mashed potatoes and gravy at kfc are the best. I have taken to buying the instant potatoes that come in envelopes  different flavors. Two cups of water  half a stick of butter  instant dinner. Hickory like cleaning up the pan. I also love baked potatoes  I always do mine in the oven  I just think they taste better and stay hot longer. I think the following recipe I could fall in love with fairly easily.

The Superfood Baked Potato 

Serves 4

4 large baking potatoes, about 3 1/2 pounds
Olive oil
Salt and freshly ground black pepper

For the salmon: 
1/2 pound salmon, preferably wild-caught
1/2 teaspoon green tea leaves
2 cups hot water, about 160°F - 170°F
1 teaspoon light soy sauce
1 teaspoon rice vinegar

For the braised kale: 
10 ounces chopped kale
2 teaspoons coconut oil
4 garlic cloves, minced
1 inch fresh ginger, peeled and minced
1 lemon, juiced
2 tablespoons water

For the yogurt: 
1/2 teaspoon turmeric 
2 tablespoons boiling water
1 teaspoon maple syrup
3/4 cup yogurt

For the toppings: 
2 tablespoons white or golden quinoa
2 tablespoons flax seed
1/2 cup pomegranate arils

To roast the potatoes: Preheat the oven to 425°F. Clean the potatoes thoroughly and pierce several times with a fork. Rub lightly with olive oil and sprinkle with salt and pepper. Place in a foil-lined baking pan and roast for 50 to 60 minutes or until the potato can be easily pierced with a fork all the way to the center. Flip the potatoes once or twice during baking.

To marinate and cook the salmon: Pat the salmon dry and remove any visible pin bones. Steep the tea leaves in the hot water for 5 minutes, then strain them out and stir the soy sauce and rice vinegar in to the green tea. Pour it into a deep dish, such as an 8x8 pan, and place the salmon in it, skin up. Put in the fridge for 30 minutes or until youre ready to cook it.

In the last 20 minutes of baking the potatoes, remove the salmon from the marinade and pat dry. Sprinkle lightly with salt and pepper, and roast, skin-down, in the upper third of the oven for 12 minutes or until it can easily be flaked with a fork. Remove from the oven, remove the skin, and shred the cooked salmon for serving.

To make the braised kale: Wash the chopped kale thoroughly then pat dry. Over medium heat, heat the coconut oil in a deep sauté pan or wok large enough to hold the kale. Add the minced garlic and ginger and cook, stirring constantly, for 1 minute or until fragrant. Add the kale in big handfuls, stirring to wilt down a handful before adding the next, if necessary. Sprinkle salt and pepper over the kale and stir. Pour in the lemon juice and water, cover the pan, and cook for 10 minutes or until the kale is cooked and tender but still toothsome. Taste and season with additional salt and pepper if necessary.

To make the turmeric yogurt: Whisk the turmeric into the boiling water, then whisk in the maple syrup. Whisk into the yogurt, making sure the turmeric is completely stirred in.

To make the popped quinoa: Heat a deep pan over medium heat. Add 2 tablespoons quinoa and cook undisturbed for 1 minute or until you hear a tiny pop. The quinoa will not pop up like popcorn, but it will 
bounce in the pan and the kernel will expand slightly. Shake the pan and watch for all the seeds to pop lightly and turn a darker golden color. Remove and cool. Popped quinoa can be stored in an airtight container for up to 2 weeks.

To serve: Split a baked potato down the center and top with the turmeric yogurt, kale, salmon, popped quinoa, flax seeds, and pomegranate arils.

http://www.thekitchn.com/recipe-the-superfood-baked-potato-recipes-from-the-kitchn-201261?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Kitchn+31914+-+The+Superfood+Baked+Potato&utm_content=Kitchn+31914+-+The+Superfood+Baked+Potato+CID_7034a09a4281b70775b7d448aa69fabe&utm_source=email_newsletter&utm_term=Get%20my%20recipe%20for%20the%20Superfood%20Baked %20Potato

figs are a fruit I have never cooked with  I have some in the refrigerator in a vacuum package  I had thought I might use them in a bread recipe. I need to bake bread one of these days  fig bread  might be good. However  if you were thinking of using figs in a desert  this might just fill the bill.

Fig Tart with Pecans and Goat Cheese

Serves: 8

Ingredients
For the Pastry
1¾ cup all purpose flour
½ cup butter, cold
cold water

For the Filling
10 to 12 fresh figs, cut into quarters
½ cup to 1 cup roughly chopped pecans
1½ cups crumbled goat cheese
olive oil
3 tbsp honey

Instructions
In a large bowl add the flour and cold butter. Cut in the butter using a pastry blender until it resembles cornmeal. Add the water gradually and form a ball. Cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate for at least an hour.

Preheat oven to 360 F degrees.

Roll out the pastry dough into a circle and use it to line a 9 inch tart pan or pie pan. Cover the tart with parchment paper and some weights (like dry beans) to prevent the paper to uncover the dough. Bake for about 10 minutes. Remove the paper and the weight and bake for another 10 minutes.

To fill the tart shell, first add the goat cheese and arrange evenly. Drizzle with a little bit of olive oil.

Arrange the figs on the tart, then add the pecans. Drizzle with honey.

Bake for 30 minutes.

Serve warm.
Enjoy!

http://www.jocooks.com/bakery/pies-bakery/fig-tart-with-pecans-and-goat-cheese/

I think the following recipe would make a nice lunch  although making your own flat bread would make it better  using store botten makes it faster.

Pear Prosciutto and Arugula Flatbreads

Serves: 2
Ingredients
2 store bought flatbreads, about 8 inch
1 cup Asiago cheese, shredded
6 slices Prosciutto, cut into smaller pieces
1 pear, cut into thin long slices
2 tbsp BBQ sauce
1 cup baby Arugula

Instructions
Preheat oven to 425 F degrees.

Top each flatbread with ½ cup of shredded Asiago cheese. Arrange the prosciutto slices evenly over each flatbread then top with slices of pear.

Drizzle about a tbsp of BBQ sauce on top of each flatbread.

Bake for about 8 to 10 minutes or until the flatbreads turn brown.

Top each flatbread with ½ cup of baby arugula, slice and serve.

Nutrition Information: Calories: 407 Fat: 20.7 g Saturated fat: 10.8 g Carbohydrates: 29.0 g Sugar: 11.1 g Sodium: 1370 mg Fiber: 2.4 g Protein: 26.8 g Cholesterol: 73 mg

http://www.jocooks.com/lunch-2/pear-prosciutto-and-arugula-flatbreads/

and if you really like arugula you might try this.

NEW WEBSITE GRILLED CHEESE

Ingredients:
2 slices sourdough bread 
2-3 tablespoons fig jam 
1 cup grated Gruyere cheese 
1/2 cup baby arugula 
Butter for skillet

Directions:
Heat cast iron skillet

Grate cheese and spread fig jam on one slice of bread

Melt butter in skillet

Start building sandwich in skillet beginning with jam spread bread

Sprinkle with grated cheese

Pack with arugula

Add more cheese

Top with final piece of bread

Flip sandwich so both sides can get buttered up

3-4 minutes on each side until golden brown and cheese is melted.

I thought this recipe just sounded good.

CUBAN PLANTAINS AU GRATIN
Recipe by thefoodinmybeard

Servings 10 
Dan Whalen has been loving plantains this winter. He has been blogging for over 5 years at The Food in my Beard. Check Dan's Tablespoon profile often to try his recipes with creative international spins!

INGREDIENTS

5 ripe blackish-yellow plantains 
14 ounce can of black beans (strained and rinsed)

CHEESE SAUCE:

3 habaneros (seeds removed
10 ounces queso blanco cheese 
1 1/4 cup evaporated milk 
1/4 onion 
3 cloves garlic 
Salt and pepper

PICKLED ONIONS: 
1 red onion 
1 clove garlic 
1 cup vinegar 
1 cup cider vinegar 
1 teaspoon mustard seed 
Salt and Pepper

DIRECTIONS

Prepare pickled onions: Thinly slice the onions and put into a pickling jar or a small bowl. In a separate microwavable bowl or measuring cup, mix the two vinegars and microwave for two and a half minutes. Meanwhile, toss the garlic, mustard, and salt and pepper in with the onions. Pour the hot vinegar over the onion mixture and allow to sit at room temperature for a few hours. Serve or refrigerate for up to a few weeks.

Make the sauce: In a blender, combine the habaneros, cheese, milk, onion, and garlic. Season with salt and pepper, and blend until smooth.

Build the casserole: Remove the skin from the plantains. Slice the plantains the long way. Build the casserole almost like lasagna, laying down sheets of plantain, then alternating with cheese sauce and black beans. Top with the rest of the cheese and bake at 350ºF for an hour and a half. Depending on how ripe your plantains are, you might need more or less time. Stick a knife into the center and if it goes in smoothly, the casserole is done.

Allow to cool 15 minutes before slicing. Top with the pickled onion and some chopped cilantro and serve.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/cuban-plantains-au-gratin/44d2182a-4743-4719-a392-5a9784e81453/

Ill put this one in for caren  I think she makes them more than anyone else.

Maple Oat Nut Scones

Ingredients
SCONES 
2-3/4 cups All-purpose Flour 
1/2 cup Regular Oats, Ground In A Food Processor Or Blender 
1/3 cup Sugar 
2 Tablespoons Baking Powder 
1/4 teaspoon Salt 
2 sticks (1 Cup) Cold Butter, Cut into Cubes 
1/2 cup Pecans, Finely Chopped 
3/4 cups Heavy Cream (more if needed) 
1 whole Egg 
1 teaspoon Maple Extract

Icing 
5 cups Powdered Sugar 
1/4 cup Whole Milk 
2 Tablespoons Melted Butter 
2 Tablespoons Strong Coffee 
2 teaspoons Maple Extract

Preparation Instructions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

In a large bowl, combine flour, ground oats, sugar, baking powder, and salt. Stir to combine.
Add butter pieces and use a pastry cutter to work the butter and dry ingredients together until the mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Stir in the chopped pecans.

Whisk together the cream, egg, and 1 teaspoon maple extract. Pour into flour mixture, stirring gently, until it all comes together. (Mixture will not come together in one cohesive ball; it should be in a few large clumps with some crumbs in the bowl.) If it is overly crumbly and will not come together at all, add a couple of tablespoons of extra cream and work it in.

Turn the dough out onto a cutting board or floured surface and use your hands to press into a 6-to-8-inch circle about 3/4 inch thick. Cut into 8 equal wedges (or you can cut into smaller wedges to get more.) Transfer to a baking sheet lined with a baking mat or parchment and bake for 20-24 minutes, or until poufy and set and just barely golden. (Shouldn't have much color on them at all.) Remove from the oven and allow to cool completely.

Combine all the icing ingredients. Make sure it's thick but still pourable. Drizzle a very generous amount on each one, then sprinkle on a few more chopped pecans. Allow the icing to set completely, then serve.

(Scones will keep nice and fresh for days in a plastic zipper bag.)

Thepioneerwomancooks.com

I need to throw in at least one salad here  I love salads with chicken in them  it is what I usually get when I go to applebees for dinner  they have several salads with chicken that are very good and I am always very full when I am finished.

CHICKEN SPINACH SALAD WITH AVOCADO CILANTRO DRESSING

Serves: 4

Ingredients
Chicken Spinach Salad

4 cups baby spinach, roughly chopped
1 cooked chicken breast, cut in small pieces
½ avocado
2 medium tomatoes, cut in small pieces
½ English cucumber, cut in small pieces
½ cup corn kernels
1 red bell pepper, cut in small pieces
1 tbsp Parmesan cheese, grated

Avocado Cilantro Dressing
½ avocado
½ cup cilantro
1 garlic clove
¼ cup plain Greek yogurt
salt and pepper to taste
juice from ½ lemon

Instructions

To make the dressing, put all the dressing ingredients in a blender or a magic bullet and blend until smooth. Dressing will be a bit thicker, you can add more yogurt if you want it thinner.

In a bowl, toss all the salad ingredients together or you can arrange by ingredients like pictured above. Pour salad dressing over and serve.

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 300 g Calories: 253 Fat: 14.1 g Saturated fat: 3.6 g Trans fat: 0.0 g Carbohydrates: 16.3 g Sugar: 4.7 g Sodium: 124 mg Fiber: 6.2 g Protein: 19.0 g Cholesterol: 43 mg

http://www.jocooks.com/salads/chicken-spinach-salad-with-avocado-cilantro-dressing/

I feel at loose ends today  I know this opening isnt up to par and I will try and add to it before I post  think I need to eat something  think I have some sherbet in the fridge.

Again I apologize for the opening  I am just going to post a couple of recipes that I found that I think you will like and give you a promise that next week will be better.

Maple Walnut Apple Butter Oatmeal

Ingredients
1 ½ cups old fashioned oats
1 ½ cups milk
1 ½ cups water
3 tablespoons flax seed meal
2 teaspoons cinnamon
½ teaspoon nutmeg
½ teaspoon salt 
1 cup apple butter
2 tablespoons pure maple syrup
¼ cup chopped walnuts

Instructions

In a medium sauce pan, combine oats, milk and water. Bring to a boil then reduce heat to low to simmer.

While oatmeal is simmering, stir in flax seed meal, cinnamon, nutmeg and salt. Continue stirring until liquid is absorbed, about 5 minutes.

Stir in apple butter, maple syrup and chopped walnuts. Heat until warmed through then divide into four bowls to serve.

Nutrition Information (per serving) - Serves: 4 - Calories: 461 - Fat: 14.8 g - Cholesterol: 10 mg - Sodium: 441 mg - Carbohydrate: 77 g - Fiber: 13.7 g - Protein: 12.4 g 
http://www.michiganapples.com/blog/communications/2014/apples-for-breakfast-author-of-the-lemon-bowl-serves-up-maple-walnut-apple-butter-oatmeal

Beef Ricotta Meatballs with Braised Beet Greens

The secret to these luscious meatballs is using ground beef that has a fairly high fat content and mixing it with fresh ricotta, milk-soaked bread and aromatic seasonings like fennel and lemon zest.

Greens 
1/2 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
1 carrot, chopped into 1/2-inch pieces 
1 small yellow onion, chopped into 1/2-inch pieces 
1 celery rib, chopped into 1/2-inch pieces 
Kosher salt 
Freshly ground pepper 
3 anchovy fillets in oil, drained and chopped 
1/2 cup tomato paste 
1 pound beet greens, coarsely chopped

Meatballs 
2 ounces day-old bread (one 1-inch thick slice) 
1/4 cup whole milk 
1 pound ground beef (25 percent fat) 
1/2 cup fresh ricotta cheese 
1/3 cup freshly grated Parmigiano-Reggiano cheese, plus more for garnish 
1 large egg 
1 teaspoon finely grated lemon zest 
1 teaspoon crushed red pepper 
1 tablespoon finely chopped parsley 
1/2 tablespoon ground fennel 
1 teaspoon kosher salt 
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
1/4 cup canola oil 
Chopped oregano and flaky sea salt, for garnish

PREPARE THE GREENS In a pot, heat the oil. Add the carrot, onion and celery, season with salt and pepper and cook over moderately low heat, stirring, until the vegetables are very tender and caramelized, 20 minutes. Add the anchovies and tomato paste and cook, stirring, until the anchovies dissolve and the tomato paste is deep red, 5 minutes. Add the beet greens, season with salt and pepper, and cook, tossing occasionally, until wilted, 7 minutes.

MEANWHILE, MAKE THE MEATBALLS In a bowl, soak the bread in the milk until the milk is absorbed, about 5 minutes.

In a large bowl, combine the beef, ricotta, Parmigiano, egg, lemon zest, crushed red pepper, parsley, fennel, kosher salt and black pepper. Squeeze any excess milk from the bread and add the bread to the bowl. Mix the meat mixture well, then roll it into eighteen 1 1/2-inch balls; transfer to a baking sheet.

In a cast-iron skillet, heat 2 tablespoons of the canola oil. Cook half of the meatballs over moderate heat, turning, until golden brown and no longer pink within, about 15 minutes. Repeat with the remaining 2 tablespoons of canola oil and meatballs.

Rewarm the beet greens and transfer to a platter; top with the meatballs. Serve garnished with Parmigiano, chopped oregano and sea salt.

Make Ahead The uncooked meatballs can be refrigerated overnight. The cooked greens can be refrigerated for up to 2 days.

Suggested Pairing: Medium-bodied

Barbera from Piedmont's Alba region is known for its vibrance in both color and fruit flavor. It's great with these rich meatballs.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/beef-ricotta-meatballs-with-braised-beet-greens?xid=DAILY032114BeefRicottaMeatballs

3 Ingredient Slow Cooker Dump Cake

You'll love this customizeable recipe. If you don't care for canned cherry filling or chocolate cake, use apple pie filling or even canned peach slices in syrup with a yellow cake mix.

The Ingredients
serves 6 to 8

2 (21-ounce) cans pie filling
1 (15-ounce) box cake mix (we are gluten free, so that's what I use!)
1 stick (1/2 cup) butter, melted (my butter is salted; it really doesn't matter)
1 tablespoon water

The Directions

Use a 4-quart slow cooker sprayed well with cooking spray. If you have a 6-quart and that's it, reduce cooking time by about a 1/3.

Dump out the pie filling into the bottom of your prepared slow cooker. (don't forget to lick the cans! that stuff is GOOD.) In a large mixing bowl, mix together the cake mix, melted butter, and water. You're going to have a crumbly cake mix, but what you're really trying to do is to "wet" all of the powder.
(go ahead and eat a few spoonfuls of the mix. there's no eggs, and again, that stuff is GOOD.)

Pour this evenly over the top of the canned filling. Cover, and cook on high for 2 hours, or on low for about 4 hours. Uncover, and continue to cook on high for another 30 minutes or so to release condensation.

Your cake is finished when the dough is set, and you can poke at it with your finger and not get a bunch of goop (technical term) on it. The filling will bubble up and be intertwined with the cake mix. Spoon into bowls and eat warm or at room temperature.

Orange Chicken
Skinnytaste.com

Servings: 4  Size: generous 3/4 cup  Old Points: 7 pts  Points+: 8 pts
Calories: 288  Fat: 9 g  Carb: 18 g  Fiber: 0.5 g  Protein: 32.5 g  Sugar: 9 g
Sodium: 463 mg  Cholesterol: 81 mg

Ingredients:

For the Orange Sauce:
1/3 cup freshly-squeezed orange juice 
1/4 cup reduced sodium chicken broth 
2 tbsp soy sauce (Tamari for gluten-free) 
2 tbsp raw sugar 
1 tbsp Chinese rice wine 
1 tbsp sriracha, or more to taste 
1 tbsp rice vinegar 
1/4 teaspoon white pepper 
2 teaspoons corn starch

For the chicken:
20 oz skinless, boneless chicken breast, cut into small cubes 
kosher salt, to taste 
1 1/2 tbsp corn starch 
1 tbsp sesame oil 
4 cloves minced garlic 
1-inch grated ginger 
1 teaspoon grated orange zest 
2 tbsp chopped scallions 
1/2 tsp sesame seeds, for garnish

Directions:

Mix the orange sauce ingredients and set aside.

Season the chicken lightly with salt and coat evenly with corn starch, set aside.

Heat a wok on high heat, add 1 teaspoon of sesame oil and add half of the chicken. Cook 2 to 3 minutes on each side until well browned, set aside. Add 1 teaspoon of oil and chicken and repeat cooking 2 to 3 minutes on each side. Set aside with the rest of the chicken.

Add remaining teaspoon of oil and quickly stir-fry the minced garlic and ginger until fragrant, about 1 minute. Add the orange zest then return the chicken to the pan. Quickly stir the chicken then add the orange sauce and cook until the sauce thickens, about 1 to 2 minutes. Divide between 4 plates and garnish with the scallion and sesame seeds

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2014/03/orange-chicken-makeover.html#more

Cheesy Cauliflower Breadsticks

Serves: 8

Ingredients
4 cups of riced cauliflower (about 1 large head of cauliflower)
4 eggs
2 cups of mozzarella cheese (I used a Tex Mex blend because thats all I had)
3 tsp oregano
4 cloves garlic, minced
salt and pepper to taste
1 to 2 cups mozzarella cheese (for topping)

Instructions

Preheat oven to 425 F degrees. Prepare 2 pizza dishes or a large baking sheet with parchment paper.

Make sure your cauliflower is roughly chopped in florets. Add the florets to your food processor and pulse until cauliflower resembles rice.

Place the cauliflower in a microwavable container and cover with lid. Microwave for 10 minutes. Place the microwaved cauliflower in a large bowl and add the 4 eggs, 2 cups of mozzarella, oregano, garlic and salt and pepper. Mix everything together.

Separate the mixture in half and place each half onto the prepared baking sheets and shape into either a pizza crust, or a rectangular shape for the breadsticks.

Bake the crust (no topping yet) for about 25 minutes or until nice and golden. Dont be afraid the crust is not soggy at all. Once golden, sprinkle with remaining mozzarella cheese and put back in the oven for another 5 minutes or until cheese has melted.

Slice and serve.

Notes - Recipe adapted from Mom, Whats for Dinner?
http://www.jocooks.com/healthy-eating/cheesy-cauliflower-breadsticks/

one good thing for day  actually several good things for the day  the snow is all melted  it has been sunny all day under almost a cloudless sky  and it is 44° at almost five in the evening.

sam


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Just checked last week's KP tea party to get the link to this week's. So sorry about little Bentley and praying he makes a rapid and full recovery. It's hard enough when wee ones get sick when at home, but surely must be so much more stress when it occurs while on holiday. Thank you for starting this week's Tea Party again, Sam, though I would guess your heart isn't much in it because of your concern for Bentley. Wishing all a good weekend and that if snow is where you are, this will be the last snowstorm. Take care all.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good evening Sam some great recipes there.... never heard of pigs cheeks so googled it...interesting but have never seen them here in butchers, suppose I could ask next time I'm in.
Not visited the teaparty for a while, lots been happening and very little free time for me.
My SO is back in hospital with chronic chest infection and been coughing up blood so lot's of back and forth visiting,only good thing is that i have managed plenty knitting during visiting and on the bus travelling back and forth,bout 8 miles each way.Hopefully i will get back to normal shortly
will go skim through last weeks Tp so that i might have some idea whats been happening


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

This opening isnt up to par?! I wouldn't say that, Sam! Loads of good stuff there and we know you're concerned about Bentley.

I'm done with work for the day--been a long, odd week and tonight I just want to relax and work on this ruffle (just told DD this is the 3rd time I've knitted this and still don't have a cardigan!). At least I've made it this far this time.

I've got some things I need to drop off at the donation center but think I'll do that tomorrow.

Hope all are well or mending and sending good thoughts for everyone.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

hi everyone, long time no talk. I literally just got my internet a few minutes ago. I thought I would check in and see if the tea party was on. Will be on tonight here and there as well as trying to catch up with private messages.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Missed you!!! Hope all is going well since the move -- and new puppies!



gagesmom said:


> hi everyone, long time no talk. I literally just got my internet a few minutes ago. I thought I would check in and see if the tea party was on. Will be on tonight here and there as well as trying to catch up with private messages.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I tell ya I sure do not want to move again. Awkward trying to move when no one shows up to help. But we did it and we are doing okay. I have had such a hard time with getting the internet. I am sooooo happy to be back here with all of you. I have missed all of you more then you will ever know. Greg got me a laptop so I am trying to figure it all out. Will post some pics of my knitting and my puppies when I get the hang of this contraption.


Love you all. xo


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sam, no need for any apologies. You have given us a surfeit of recipes as always, I will certainly be trying that first chicken recipe. Maybe your mind is elsewhere on a certain young fellow. Healing hugs for him and all the family. 
Gagesmom - welcome back!! Great to see you here again. Hope all your family are well and you are all settled in your new home.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sam, no need for any apologies. You have given us a surfeit of recipes as always, I will certainly be trying that first chicken recipe. Maybe your mind is elsewhere on a certain young fellow. Healing hugs for him and all the family.
> Gagesmom - welcome back!! Great to see you here again. Hope all your family are well and you are all settled in your new home.


Thanks Angela, I am very happy to finally be back. We are moved and it is different for sure. Greg and Gage are doing well. It was really hard for Gage at first but he is adjusting well I think. Greg is a lot less depressed then he was when we were still living at the house. I am so proud of them both. We have two new members of the family as well. Greg brought home puppies.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thanks Angela, I am very happy to finally be back. We are moved and it is different for sure. Greg and Gage are doing well. It was really hard for Gage at first but he is adjusting well I think. Greg is a lot less depressed then he was when we were still living at the house. I am so proud of them both. We have two new members of the family as well. Greg brought home puppies.


Good to see you back & happy you have the new members of the family!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Sam : That's probably Rota virus as retro virus is AIDS. The internet says most children will have at least one episode of Rota Virus before the age of five. The big fear seems to be the dehydration as that makes it harder to keep the fever down.
If I remember correctly; there was some discussion about leaving Bentley home with Grandma. I hope Heidi doesn't feel badly that she took him ; this could have happened anyway.

Trisha


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome home Sweetie . We've been worried about you and yours. It is so good to see that avitar. Did I hear that you have two new puppies??
Trisha



gagesmom said:


> hi everyone, long time no talk. I literally just got my internet a few minutes ago. I thought I would check in and see if the tea party was on. Will be on tonight here and there as well as trying to catch up with private messages.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome back Mel! so nice to hear you are getting settled in.

I am glad to hear about the others too. 

Sam- the recipes look delicious. I had wondered whether you would even feel like typing in an opening with Bentley feeling sick. 

We have him in our thoughts. 


I finished the grey sweater for my friend except for the sleeves which I won't finish until she tries it on. I will measure for the cuffs, finish them, block it and give it to her sometime in the next couple of weeks. 

We got a huge drop of snow last night - winterwonderland again darn it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I received pictures of the other walls and the painting of the treasure chest from Kelly - here are a couple of them.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Welcome home Sweetie . We've been worried about you and yours. It is so good to see that avitar. Did I hear that you have two new puppies??
> Trisha


Thank you Trisha, glad to be back. We have 2 new puppies. They are also Australian blue heelers like Deuce. Only Deuce is white and these 2 are colored more like the heelers. They are called Tank and Badger.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Welcome back Mel! so nice to hear you are getting settled in.
> 
> I am glad to hear about the others too.
> 
> ...


Hi Shirley, happy to be back.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Great start as always Sam, especially when you have Bentley on your mind, I really hope he's doing better. Lovely to hear from Agnes again, and Mel is back too....yaaaay! Off to bed now, see you all in the morning.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Kate, so excited to be back. Give Luke a big squeeze from me.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi Kate, so excited to be back. Give Luke a big squeeze from me.


Will do! Love to Gage.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good evening Sam some great recipes there.... never heard of pigs cheeks so googled it...interesting but have never seen them here in butchers, suppose I could ask next time I'm in.
> Not visited the teaparty for a while, lots been happening and very little free time for me.
> My SO is back in hospital with chronic chest infection and been coughing up blood so lot's of back and forth visiting,only good thing is that i have managed plenty knitting during visiting and on the bus travelling back and forth,bout 8 miles each way.Hopefully i will get back to normal shortly
> will go skim through last weeks Tp so that i might have some idea whats been happening


Sorry to hear your SO is not doing well. I will keep him in prayers for better health and for comfort for you.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> hi everyone, long time no talk. I literally just got my internet a few minutes ago. I thought I would check in and see if the tea party was on. Will be on tonight here and there as well as trying to catch up with private messages.


Hi, Melody!!!! So glad to see you....I've really missed you and all the news of your family. I hear you have two new family members. Are they behaving themselves and using those pee pads?
I imagine Gage is delighted with 2 new puppies.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the opening and new recipes Sam. I hope Bentley is better soon. 
Gagesmom, glad to hear from you again.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I tell ya I sure do not want to move again. Awkward trying to move when no one shows up to help. But we did it and we are doing okay. I have had such a hard time with getting the internet. I am sooooo happy to be back here with all of you. I have missed all of you more then you will ever know. Greg got me a laptop so I am trying to figure it all out. Will post some pics of my knitting and my puppies when I get the hang of this contraption.
> 
> Love you all. xo


Several years ago when my daughter in TX moved, she had a problem getting internet too. It was so irritating.
Glad you have that problem solved and a new laptop!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I did it again this week. I'm on the last KTP posting away. I'll copy what I posted there and put it here. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Melody, a hearty welcome back. Hugs to Gage. Can't wait to see puppy pics.
Planted six tomato plants and beans. Maya and I had hour walk. Got new books from library and headed for nap.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oh Sam, so very sorry to hear about Bentley. Hope he is hydrated and on the mend. So worrisome when little ones get sick.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

The recipe calls for pork cheeks  I have no idea what they are  I would substitute here  maybe cut up a pork steak into bite sized pieces  or I am wondering what one could do with tofu  we will look to daralene to help us with that. 


====================

Sam, Pork cheeks might be termed Pig's cheeks. If that's the equivalent, they are a gourmet item in France. Not that I ever had them. LOL I would probably get some tempeh or as you suggested tofu, but it would be organic as I don't want GMO. The do have flavored products too. There is chickenless chicken that could be baked and then added at the end.

I have absolutely no idea why you are apologizing. You always have so much I get dizzy. I will need a huge notebook for all the recipes. I must admit I am getting hungry reading them and I thought I wouldn't even want supper as DH and I ate at an Indian restaurant and had the buffet on the way home and I was so full I was sure I couldn't eat tonight. Now my stomach is actually growling. LOL


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Welcome back Mel! so nice to hear
> I finished the grey sweater for my friend except for the sleeves which I won't finish until she tries it on. I will measure for the cuffs, finish them, block it and give it to her sometime in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> We got a huge drop of snow last night - winterwonderland again darn it.


That's so lovely, Shirley...How about a larger picture of your new avatar?From what I can tell, it's beautiful as all you work is! I don't think you've posted that before.
Sorry to hear about another snow storm...winter just won't leave..it doesn't seem to realize it's outstayed its welcome!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sam I am sorry to hear that Bentley is not feeling so well.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I received pictures of the other walls and the painting of the treasure chest from Kelly - here are a couple of them.


What a wonderful gift you gave your grand-daughter. I wish your shoulder felt better so you could paint another scene for her in the new house.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

when I talked to Heidi last night they were in the emergency room with bentley - vomiting - diarrhea - really dehydrated - they admitted him - has a retrovirus - really contagious so they have him in isolation. temperature went up to 103° this morning - motrin took it down. they like the temp to stay normal 24 hours before discharge. but they have to be out of their room by ten tomorrow morning - Heidi is a bit stressed. she said they also found another virus - she couldn't remember what it was - starts with "a" was all she could remember. so a few prayers would be nice here - please and thank you. --- sam

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Sam, I am just so sorry to hear Bentley is sick. Poor baby. I hope they got to have some fun before he took sick. They must all be worried sick about him, including you and us, and then needing to find a place to stay if he is still in the hospital. Please keep us posted and will be praying for our little sweetie pie. I think you will need those prayers too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I am copying this from last KTP to this one since I should have been here. This is in response to Kathy/Kehinkle's post but information is for all. Just had to share:

kehinkle wrote:
Happy, happy Friday (or Saturday)!

Slept for about five hrs last night but it must have been good sleep. Lunch of chili, baked potato and salad (Wendy's), iced tea and now sipping my hot ginger drink.

Daralene, meant to comment about your DH and the recognition he gets from fellow musicians. That is so awesome. He must be very talented. Would love to hear him play some time.

Sassafras, love your desert mountain pix. I do miss that scenery.

Need to get started on the panda again. Don't think I will get two done by Easter, though. Started a ruffled scarf as I bought several more skeins of it.

I'll talk to you all later.

Kathy


DH plays jazz and it isn't everybody's cup of tea. I understand that and so does DH. When he first played a tune for me, Autumn Leaves, I asked where the tune was. I love it now but it took me a while to learn how to hear the tune and appreciate what they were doing. DH is classically trained though and has done a whole program of Gershwin music, including Rhapsody in Blue. Quite a feat playing that. We hope to save up so he can do a CD of that. He also loves Bach, Beethoven, etc. He isn't famous enough to have his CD's done free like all those Rock stars. We have to pay to do them and pay for each one we get. We don't pay the retail price, but it is still expensive.

Tony Bennett sang on the program and he knew of DH and visited with him. Tony sang a beautiful rendition of "Just the Way You Look Tonight." I had tears in my eyes as DH told me of this and the way students would come up and hum the chord changes of something he had arranged or written to show they knew & loved his music. They told him what an influence he had on them as musicians when they were in school from the text books he wrote and educational DVD's. He looked at me and said with tears in his eyes, "I had no idea." Nice that he has had a few times like this while he is alive. So many times someone is dead before all the nice things are said. It was quite an inspirational time. He said the only thing that would have been better would have been if I had been there. I agree. We just couldn't swing it this month so we will go together later. Marion McPartland, (Concert was in her honor.) is from England where she was Marion Turner. She died last year at the age of 95. I was telling DH how one time when she was here I had to take her to the Green Room and there were stairs. She turned to me with panic and said, oh no, there are stairs. I had no idea why she did that. Now I know!!!! For those of you who are jazz fans, Eddie Gomez was also on the concert.

I knew this would be a good experience, but had no idea how wonderful it would be. DH was exhausted and slept 2 hrs. after getting home and would still be asleep if he hadn't set the alarm.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Good evening Sam some great recipes there.... never heard of pigs cheeks so googled it...interesting but have never seen them here in butchers, suppose I could ask next time I'm in.
> Not visited the teaparty for a while, lots been happening and very little free time for me.
> My SO is back in hospital with chronic chest infection and been coughing up blood so lot's of back and forth visiting,only good thing is that i have managed plenty knitting during visiting and on the bus travelling back and forth,bout 8 miles each way.Hopefully i will get back to normal shortly
> will go skim through last weeks Tp so that i might have some idea whats been happening


So sorry to hear this and pray health will soon return. It is exhausting when someone is ill and takes its toll mentally and physically. Nice to hear from you and sending healing wishes and prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> hi everyone, long time no talk. I literally just got my internet a few minutes ago. I thought I would check in and see if the tea party was on. Will be on tonight here and there as well as trying to catch up with private messages.


So good to see you on here again. Yippee. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thanks Angela, I am very happy to finally be back. We are moved and it is different for sure. Greg and Gage are doing well. It was really hard for Gage at first but he is adjusting well I think. Greg is a lot less depressed then he was when we were still living at the house. I am so proud of them both. We have two new members of the family as well. Greg brought home puppies.


Talk about a lot of changes, and it sounds like for the good after Gage adjusted. Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Welcome back Mel! so nice to hear you are getting settled in.
> 
> I am glad to hear about the others too.
> 
> ...


Thumbs up on the sweater. It is gorgeous. Can't wait to hear how your friend likes it. Make that, loves it.

I'm sure your GD does not want to leave that bedroom behind. Nice that she will have pictures of it and the quilt. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't see any posts for Julie today. Hope she is out getting things done and not sick.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> That's so lovely, Shirley...How about a larger picture of your new avatar?From what I can tell, it's beautiful as all you work is! I don't think you've posted that before.
> Sorry to hear about another snow storm...winter just won't leave..it doesn't seem to realize it's outstayed its welcome!
> Junek


Yes -- Kelly had the wall hanging and took a picture for me. Along with the mural pictures.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful opening as usual Sam! You continue to outdo yourself week to week. A huge hug and thank you for your efforts.

Melody so glad you are back among us. Sorry you didn't get the expected help with the move but oh so glad that everyone is now adjusting well and that peace has once again nestled into your household. How delightful that you also got a new computer!

Agnescr so sorry your SO is having health issues. Sending prayers and healing energy to both of you. Let us know how things go for you from time to time and get some rest for yourself too. At least you have your knitting to occupy your time on the bus and at the hospital. Thankful for small gifts of grace and mercy.

Shirley that gray sweater/jumper is absolutely gorgeous! Can I put in an order....LOL....I think this one is now my new favorite of all your beautiful sweaters (and I do love them all!) Your creative insight is so admired. I also love the mural you did for your GD and am so glad you are getting pictures of it before they move.

Sandi I hope Alan has had a good day and that the new diet is still working. I'll be looking for your updates and continue to pray for success.

Has anyone heard from Nanacaren? Is she just busy with the grands? I miss her postings. 

Also, has anyone heard from Julie? I know she was seeing the lawyer the other day and have had that situation on my mind and heart for her. 

Today has not been too busy. Of course, I must confess, I am addicted to Majhong (3D version) and was up until ...4 am playing it. I get so darned competitive against myself/computer...win a level and of course must see if I can get to the next level....lose at a level and OH NO I've got to get back up to that level before I quit....vicious cycle...LOL (in my mind) LOL. Anyway I then slept until 1 pm !!! Ridiculous!!!
Of course it didn't help that I had drunk a cappichino late yesterday either. (I've got to learn how to spell that word/drink)
When I did get busy I went with DD to pick up the Love Truck from yesterday's "out of gas" fiasco and then headed to LYS to get a new pair of straights since Sydney and eaten mine. I then headed to PetSmart and bought chew toys and deshedding comb/brush. ALSO bought some spray stuff called No Chew to try on things I DO NOT want the little 4 legged angel to chew on. Accidentally got some of it on my lips (don't know how) and YUCK! Sure hope he has the same reaction though that is questionable. I sprayed it on a bag filled with paper trash that I had tied shut and set next to me on the floor. As he went trouncing through he snagged it in his mouth and showed no reaction. (sigh.... :thumbdown: ) I've soaked my cables and shoes and corner of my recliner with the stuff so I'm crossing my fingers it will work. 

Well, DD has gone to a coffee shop to work on a paper she has to turn in next week and sip on some java. DH is at a buddy's home using his tile saw to cut some tile for a job he is finishing up on Monday. It is almost 8 pm and I'm getting hungry. Whoops...just heard DH come in so I guess I'll go see what to have for supper. TTYL


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam...Wonderful opening. Thanks for getting us started this week. Praying for Bentley and the rest of the family. My boys managed to visit hospitals on vacation more than I would have like as well, but always grateful for all the help we got regardless of where we were. I am happy that you are not exposed to the virus though.

Shirley...I love your GD's room. What a gift. 

Melody...welcome back. Can't wait to see pictures of the whole family. I am sure that Gage has grown a bit. I know that moving is quite a challenge so glad you are done with that.

Daralene....what a pleasure for DH to have so many people commenting positively about his talents. That is just awesome. Your talents are tremendous as well.

Gwen...I love your puppy stories. 

I am tired so getting ready to get some sleep. Working tomorrow and then going to see DS#1's GF dancing in a competition in the evening. 

Caren...Hoping you are well and just enjoying grandkids and the rest of the family. Take care.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful opening as usual Sam! You continue to outdo yourself week to week. A huge hug and thank you for your efforts.
> 
> ALSO bought some spray stuff called No Chew to try on things I DO NOT want the little 4 legged angel to chew on. Accidentally got some of it on my lips (don't know how) and YUCK! Sure hope he has the same reaction though that is questionable. I sprayed it on a bag filled with paper trash that I had tied shut and set next to me on the floor. As he went trouncing through he snagged it in his mouth and showed no reaction. (sigh.... :thumbdown: ) I've soaked my cables and shoes and corner of my recliner with the stuff so I'm crossing my fingers it will work.
> 
> Well, DD has gone to a coffee shop to work on a paper she has to turn in next week and sip on some java. DH is at a buddy's home using his tile saw to cut some tile for a job he is finishing up on Monday. It is almost 8 pm and I'm getting hungry. Whoops...just heard DH come in so I guess I'll go see what to have for supper. TTYL


We used something that worked for both our cats and dogs -- I get a spray bottle and fill it full of water. Everytime I caught the pup chewing I sprayed him in the face and said no! The cat always jumped up on the counter and I did the same with him. Both of them would lie down and pout if I picked up the water spray. Try it with the pup. I also used to show our black coated retreiver what I found he had chewed and sprayed him lightly -- he knew he was going to get that water if he chewed anything but his toys. It worked for us. Didn't cost, didn't hurt them but they really didn't like it. It got so I just had to say no and reach for the spray bottle and they would both lie down and look sad.

just a thought. 
]Thanks for the kind words about the cardigan. I know she will like it - I would rather just make a surprise for someone than take an order. I really don't like doing things on order. If they like it once it is done okay - but I sure don't like knitting on demand that much.

I don't mind people asking for a color combination but that is all -- I just want to do my own thing. Same with the wall hangings. Give me an idea (autumn, spring - barn - mountains whatever, and I would have a ball, but don't give me too much detail. Weird am I.

Watching the women's world curling championship. Canada (Honan rink) is first and is playing in the semi finals tonight. She is young but is she ever good. We have some great young curlers coming up.

Shoulder is acting up a bit tonight -- must have slept on in the wrong way when I had a nap this afternoon. It is actually doing pretty well. I am learning to deal with it and Pat help me a lot.

Bonnie -- how is your shoulder? have you started Physio? I hope it comes along really well.

I wonder where Julie is today - haven't seen her on the lace thread either. unusual.

I hope Caren is okay and all the other members.

I hope Allan is doing better each day. Take care everyone. Sam you haven't mentioned whether your breathing problems cleared up with the cipro. I hope so. What is the latest on Bentley?

I think I will read - my shoulder doesn't do typing well. Talk to you all tomorrow!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Caren responded to my PM early in the week that she was just busy. Also had a PM from Julie earlier today. Her search for legal advice was less than satisfactory, unfortunately.

So good to hear from you, Mel!! I've missed you, too. Glad things are settling down and you've got the internet connection going again. Take care and remember that we love you, sister of our hearts.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Also had a PM from Julie earlier today. Her search for legal advice was less than satisfactory, unfortunately.
> 
> Ohio Joy


So sorry to hear this, please let her know she is in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

martina said:


> So sorry to hear this, please let her know she is in our thoughts and prayers.


Sigh. I had hoped there would be a solid answer, too. Always sending good thoughts to you, dear Julie.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello! I am so glad that I got caught up on last week's and ready to start the new KTP!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Sam...Wonderful opening. Thanks for getting us started this week. Praying for Bentley and the rest of the family. My boys managed to visit hospitals on vacation more than I would have like as well, but always grateful for all the help we got regardless of where we were. I am happy that you are not exposed to the virus though.
> 
> Shirley...I love your GD's room. What a gift.
> 
> ...


Thanks Pacer. I am known as DH's wife and it was funny when son was growing up and having accomplishments of his own and I would be known as his mother. I really didn't have any accomplishments other than being the wife and mother and I loved it and was proud of them, but it is fun on here because here I am known for me. Even when I got married, people said, "Take good care of HIM." Not take good care of her. DH says it is my turn now. LOL Glad it is still his turn too. I can share.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is a message from NanaCaren for all of you:

I am hoping to be back on sometime this week, I miss everyone. Sorry I have been MIA, very busy with life. I have Sara's bunch here tonight and Seth will be here tomorrow over night.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> What a wonderful gift you gave your grand-daughter. I wish your shoulder felt better so you could paint another scene for her in the new house.
> Junek


IO was talking to kelly - I could paint on a table with the board lying flat - he thinks we might be able to work together - we hope to surprise her when we do it. He figures if I paint panels which are flat (which I could do over a period of time) he could frame them and put them around the room. I just cant do much reaching - but if I took it carefully I might be able to do the panels -- we will try it and see -- I will let you know if we figure something out. otherwise I will paint 2ft squares if she wants them on her wall and have a theme. I am just pleases she is so proud of it. Every time one of her friends visits she shows them her "underwater world' a couple of them brought their parents over to see the walls so that made her proud. - me too.

When my daughter was little, I painted 'Georgie the Giraffe) 
his back reached the ceiling - long legs and his neck and head came down to the height of the bed - I put big eyelashes on him.He had a smile on his face and Lisa and her friends loved him.

I painted a lot of murals when we lived in that house. Mostly for the neighborhood kids and any new babies. didn't paint any for quite some time until we expected Hayley. I liked it best of all of them as the others were all children's pictures while the fish could last to adulthood. I am just pleased that she felt so proud of the mural. She never said much but her parents told me the things she said to her friends and their parents about the murals last week when he sent me the pictures, and when she asked me to do one in her 'new room'.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, love your new avatar.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I have finished up last weeks KTP and just moved over here. I am so sorry to hear that Bentley is sick and hope that the poor little guy is feeling better quickly. Thanks for all of the good thoughts for Alan - He is so much better than when he went in to the hospital - but I don't know that any of this is going to get him where he would like to be. We will see what the Dr has to say tonight - she has late rounds on Friday. You all made me laugh with the bear trimming and Alan joining the party... but I am so beat that I am headed to bed. I finished the kitchen cabinets so I think I will take the weekend "off"!!! luv to all - AZ


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the great recipes, Sam. It's the Maple Scones that are calling to me!

I'm so sorry to hear about poor, little Bently and his Mom. It's always so hard when the little ones are sick, no matter where you are. Prayers for getting better quickly.

Designer, I just love your mural! I hope there is a way for your granddaughter to have some of your art on her new walls. I have a thought. When I sang with the Concordia Choir, we did wonderful Christmas concerts with huge back drops. The artist who designed them would draw a cartoon of the set and set up a paint by number scheme, so that volunteers could paint the set. Then he would do the final touch ups. Could you do something like that?

I did a lot of cooking today (we are hosting our book club tomorrow. ) We've been reading a book called Teammates about Ted Williams of the Boston Red Sox (1940s and early 50s) and 3 of his teammates who were all friends for life. I'm serving salted peanuts in the shell, Cracker Jacks, hot dogs, brats and beer, potato salad and a Strawberry rhubarb "dump cake" (another variation, Sam,) my token touch of Spring--will it ever get here???????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

agnescr said:


> My SO is back in hospital with chronic chest infection and been coughing up blood so lot's of back and forth visiting,only good thing is that i have managed plenty knitting during visiting and on the bus travelling back and forth,bout 8 miles each way.Hopefully i will get back to normal shortly


Good for the knitting but not so good for you and SO... Many healing vibes and prayers headed your way. Please keep us posted...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> This opening isnt up to par?! I wouldn't say that, Sam! Loads of good stuff there and we know you're concerned about Bentley.


 Pretty much my thoughts too... (The oatmeal sounded terrific... as did so many others.) hope Bentley is much better...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> hi everyone, long time no talk. I literally just got my internet a few minutes ago. I thought I would check in and see if the tea party was on. Will be on tonight here and there as well as trying to catch up with private messages.


Glad to see you back. You know we are always here... whenever you have some time....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I finished the grey sweater for my friend except for the sleeves which I won't finish until she tries it on. I will measure for the cuffs, finish them, block it and give it to her sometime in the next couple of weeks.


That looks just fabulous. love the combination of neutrals and the cable work... She is going to loe it... and it will be so versitile.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> I did a lot of cooking today (we are hosting our book club tomorrow. ) We've been reading a book called Teammates about Ted Williams of the Boston Red Sox (1940s and early 50s) and 3 of his teammates who were all friends for life. I'm serving salted peanuts in the shell, Cracker Jacks, hot dogs, brats and beer, potato salad and a Strawberry rhubarb "dump cake" (another variation, Sam,) my token touch of Spring--will it ever get here???????


PERFET menu.... and so many that bring back memories... rats done in beer (and shrimp) and the dump cake sounds great too.... I think you should have a 7th inning stretch before dessert.... Mom is a huge baseball fan so I will track down this book.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

not one stitch of knitting today. I needed two more markers for the yarn I took... but that is ok because I hadn't sown it to Rachel anyhow. She is busy with practice for the show all day tomorrow so hope to take her shopping sunday and we can talk. 

DD called today to check in and Btw... she needs me to spend the night Wed. She has a 3 day trip (she hates those) and mark won't be back as originally thought. Rachel leaves for Galveston on Thurs. so it will be a hectic and exciting night. I will love doing it but it sure is going to mean getting my act together on the house cleaning before sister gets in..... I am going to be so embarrassed to have BIL see the pool looking like it does...
He has never been to our house in all these 35 years.... Oh well, pride goeth before a fall... 

Hockey starts at 2 tomorrow.. We will tape it, but I still need to get things done while DH is at work. 

Hoping Bentley is out of the hospital and they are on their way home...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, the sweater is lovely, your friend will be so pleased.
Love the wall hanging, another work of art. I hope you will be able to paint the pictures for Haleys new room, the 2 foot panels sound like a great idea & they will be able to be preserved if they move again.
I had physio today, it went quite well & didn't hurt much, it is a little sore tonight but nothing I can't deal with. The therapist was quite pleased by how much I could move it so that's encouraging.

Agnes, sorry your husband is unwell, hope he's on the mend soon.

Melody, glad you are settled in your new place, welcome back.

Angora, you must be proud of your husband, he is obviously an excellent musician.
Sam, another great bunch of recipes, I'll try that first chicken one soon, it sounds great.

We were out visiting friends tonight & just got home, I better get to bed soon as I have to be up early to go to the quilt club day, must leave the house by 830 as the get together is 30 miles away.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PERFET menu.... and so many that bring back memories... rats done in beer (and shrimp) and the dump cake sounds great too.... I think you should have a 7th inning stretch before dessert.... Mom is a huge baseball fan so I will track down this book.


I had to read this post twice, thought you were having a very interesting menu :lol: :roll: :lol: 
That darn spell check :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

agnes - I would think any pork meat would work - I had thought about using ham hocks or even dicing up a pork roast or loin.

healing energy zooming to surround your so - I can identify with chest infections - hopefully they can the infection cleared up quickly - it really isn't something to fool around with. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Good evening Sam some great recipes there.... never heard of pigs cheeks so googled it...interesting but have never seen them here in butchers, suppose I could ask next time I'm in.
> Not visited the teaparty for a while, lots been happening and very little free time for me.
> My SO is back in hospital with chronic chest infection and been coughing up blood so lot's of back and forth visiting,only good thing is that i have managed plenty knitting during visiting and on the bus travelling back and forth,bout 8 miles each way.Hopefully i will get back to normal shortly
> will go skim through last weeks Tp so that i might have some idea whats been happening


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I=


Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, the sweater is lovely, your friend will be so pleased.
> Love the wall hanging, another work of art. I hope you will be able to paint the pictures for Haleys new room, the 2 foot panels sound like a great idea & they will be able to be preserved if they move again.
> I had physio today, it went quite well & didn't hurt much, it is a little sore tonight but nothing I can't deal with. The therapist was quite pleased by how much I could move it so that's encouraging.
> 
> ...


Hi Bonnie, glad to be back. It is 1:45am so I am off to bed. Check in tomorrow. Night everyone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah melody - good to see you back. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> hi everyone, long time no talk. I literally just got my internet a few minutes ago. I thought I would check in and see if the tea party was on. Will be on tonight here and there as well as trying to catch up with private messages.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I wasn't thinking when I wrote that - it was rotavirus - and he was dehydrated - they have an iv running with normal saline - Heidi seemed to think he was feeling better. I will talk to her in the morning. --- sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> Sam : That's probably Rota virus as retro virus is AIDS. The internet says most children will have at least one episode of Rota Virus before the age of five. The big fear seems to be the dehydration as that makes it harder to keep the fever down.
> If I remember correctly; there was some discussion about leaving Bentley home with Grandma. I hope Heidi doesn't feel badly that she took him ; this could have happened anyway.
> 
> Trisha


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> I wasn't thinking when I wrote that - it was rotavirus - and he was dehydrated - they have an iv running with normal saline - Heidi seemed to think he was feeling better. I will talk to her in the morning. --- sam


Poor Bentley, at least he is in the best place to combat the viruses. He has an angel looking out for him. Mind you, changing seasons will always have viruses on the lose.

Give Bentley a huge cuddle when they are all home.

Love some of the recipes, but what a range. Will definitely be trying one or two - got to sneak some of the preparation past the seniors.

{{{{{{{{{{Sam the Wren and Bentley}}}}}}}}}}

Had a busy few days, but today was best. Got to explore some of the nearby country side and met Darowil in Maleny for morning tea. Had a wonderful chat and some lovely ice cream.

Also met her hubby David, but had to leave them as I was meeting Mother at a Cent Sale. Took a little longer to get back than I thought but great afternoon was had and I managed to win one prize.

I would have liked more time with Darowil but both of us are too tightly scheduled over next few days. May have another chance to meet up just before they fly home, wait and see.


----------



## tourlady522 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks Sam for the great recipes today. I think I have saved them all.
Hope Bentley is doing better.
Have a great day and Enjoy your KFC.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm hoping it's everyone's turn to shine. Your accomplishments are seen in the wonderfully fulfilled lives of those in your care!!



Angora1 said:


> Thanks Pacer. I am known as DH's wife and it was funny when son was growing up and having accomplishments of his own and I would be known as his mother. I really didn't have any accomplishments other than being the wife and mother and I loved it and was proud of them, but it is fun on here because here I am known for me. Even when I got married, people said, "Take good care of HIM." Not take good care of her. DH says it is my turn now. LOL Glad it is still his turn too. I can share.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I knew this would be a good experience, but had no idea how wonderful it would be. DH was exhausted and slept 2 hrs. after getting home and would still be asleep if he hadn't set the alarm.[/quote]

How wonderful for your DH. It's so wonderful when someone's hard work and dedication is recognized.
It sounds like quite an experience. I'm sure he and you will remember it for years to come.
Being confined to a wheelchair, I completely understand Ms. McPartland's reaction to the stairs.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Yes -- Kelly had the wall hanging and took a picture for me. Along with the mural pictures.


It's wonderful as all your work is! And this is something your son and family can take with them when they move.
Junek


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tourlady522 said:


> Thanks Sam for the great recipes today. I think I have saved them all.
> Hope Bentley is doing better.
> Have a great day and Enjoy your KFC.


Welcome, Tourlady. Thanks for joining us and hope you will join in the conversations again soon and often. You are always free to come in any time you like. Sam has plenty of room and refreshments for everyone.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Pacer. I am known as DH's wife and it was funny when son was growing up and having accomplishments of his own and I would be known as his mother. I really didn't have any accomplishments other than being the wife and mother and I loved it and was proud of them, but it is fun on here because here I am known for me. Even when I got married, people said, "Take good care of HIM." Not take good care of her. DH says it is my turn now. LOL Glad it is still his turn too. I can share.


I think you're the most inspiring wife and mother I know along with Pacer and jheien. You worked so hard to give your DH and son the chance to be well known in their chosen fields. And your DH is right, now is your turn to be taken care of. And your knitting is wonderful and inspiring so you have recognition in your own chosen field. 
Hugs, Sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> IO was talking to kelly - I could paint on a table with the board lying flat - he thinks we might be able to work together - we hope to surprise her when we do it. He figures if I paint panels which are flat (which I could do over a period of time) he could frame them and put them around the room. I just cant do much reaching - but if I took it carefully I might be able to do the panels -- we will try it and see -- I will let you know if we figure something out. otherwise I will paint 2ft squares if she wants them on her wall and have a theme. I am just pleases she is so proud of it. Every time one of her friends visits she shows them her "underwater world' a couple of them brought their parents over to see the walls so that made her proud. - me too.
> 
> When my daughter was little, I painted 'Georgie the Giraffe)
> his back reached the ceiling - long legs and his neck and head came down to the height of the bed - I put big eyelashes on him.He had a smile on his face and Lisa and her friends loved him.
> ...


When my boys were of preschool age and shared a bedroom, we were renting a house from my cousin. I painted a mural of a cowboy on a bucking horse for their bedroom wall. They loved it. Unfortunately, it was many, many years ago and it's been so long since I picked up even a pencil to draw, let alone paint that I would have to start from the very beginning...now knitting rules my life.
But I love looking at the artwork of others. My daughters are talented but one works so many hours, she hasn't had a chance to paint much (oil pastels) in almost a year. The daughter who lives with me has so much numbness in her hands from the effects of diabetes that all of her crafts have fallen along the wayside.
Sorry, didn't intend to write a book!
The panels sound wonderful, Shirley. I hope you can find a way to manage the painting.
Hugs
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tourlady522 said:


> Thanks Sam for the great recipes today. I think I have saved them all.
> Hope Bentley is doing better.
> Have a great day and Enjoy your KFC.


Hello and welcome to the Tea Party. I don't think you've joined us before. I hope you enjoyed your visit and will come back often. We're here all week and as you can guess from Sam's opening, he opens the new Tea Party every Fri. afternoon with oodles of recipes.
Junek


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> hi everyone, long time no talk. I literally just got my internet a few minutes ago. I thought I would check in and see if the tea party was on. Will be on tonight here and there as well as trying to catch up with private messages.


Welcome back online :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning! We are supposed to get rain today, and it does look cloudy now. We have been having great spring weather. It will be a little cooler, but nothing like it was. I'm sorry so many of you are still getting snow.

Welcome back, Melody! It sounds like the move has been a positive one. I hope you are doing as well as your DH and Gage. I know you have your hands full with 2 puppies! But they are fun, aren't they?

Sam, I hope you get a good report about Bentley.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

GOOD MORNING KTP!!! Wow! Got up at a reasonable time today; 8 a.m. but did go to bed last night at a better time too. Have caught up on the KTP, had my coffee so I guess I'm off to finish cleaning the bedroom. Did try to skpe Julie too but no answer; showed online but must have been chatting with someone. Will try again later. Okay, I'm outta here to get busy...TTYL!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> I wasn't thinking when I wrote that - it was rotavirus - and he was dehydrated - they have an iv running with normal saline - Heidi seemed to think he was feeling better. I will talk to her in the morning. --- sam


Looking forward to hearing today's news and praying it will be good news.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm hoping it's everyone's turn to shine. Your accomplishments are seen in the wonderfully fulfilled lives of those in your care!!


Thank you Rookie. You are right. Those are my accomplishments too. DH says he doesn't even think he would be alive now if it weren't for me. Yes, their lives are an accomplishment.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I knew this would be a good experience, but had no idea how wonderful it would be. DH was exhausted and slept 2 hrs. after getting home and would still be asleep if he hadn't set the alarm.


How wonderful for your DH. It's so wonderful when someone's hard work and dedication is recognized.
It sounds like quite an experience. I'm sure he and you will remember it for years to come.
Being confined to a wheelchair, I completely understand Ms. McPartland's reaction to the stairs.
Hugs,
Junek[/quote]

Thank you June. I hope he will take advantage of things like this in the future too. Sometimes his schedule is just too busy. Thank you also for your kind words to me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning - I'm up early too get some meals done too take up to DS's family in WI -- we'll leave her about noon.

So, I have my 2 potato/leek au gratin in the oven and I have 2 quiches (one Swiss Chard and one asparagus) to take 1/2 of each of there. So we'll have a couple of meals already made up here for next week also -- two birds - one stone kind of thing. 

I'll take some peppers and stuffing ingredients to make stuffed Mexican peppers while I'm up there. Kitchen is sure smelling good.

Welcome to our group, Tour. Hope you stop by again and again. Shirley -- How about a privacy screen to paint -each panel could be put together with hinges?

Time to go - don't think I'll get any knitting done this weekend, but am sure looking forward to seeing all of them -- especially the two little DGD's.

Great Day everyone--- Julie - hope to hear from you soon; you're not usually absent this long.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> GOOD MORNING KTP!!! Wow! Got up at a reasonable time today; 8 a.m. but did go to bed last night at a better time too. Have caught up on the KTP, had my coffee so I guess I'm off to finish cleaning the bedroom. Did try to skpe Julie too but no answer; showed online but must have been chatting with someone. Will try again later. Okay, I'm outta here to get busy...TTYL!


If you talk with her please give her love from me and all of us. Glad you will try later. Have a feeling you can cheer anyone up. Guess bad news from the lawyer is a slap in the face. Quite hard to take.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Have a great trip. How long will your trip be? My goodness, he will be wanting you to come all the time with food like that. Mmmmmmm You amaze me with all you do in the kitchen and otherwise too.



RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning - I'm up early too get some meals done too take up to DS's family in WI -- we'll leave her about noon.
> 
> So, I have my 2 potato/leek au gratin in the oven and I have 2 quiches (one Swiss Chard and one asparagus) to take 1/2 of each of there. So we'll have a couple of meals already made up here for next week also -- two birds - one stone kind of thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Welcome to our group, Tour. Hope you stop by again and again. Shirley -- How about a privacy screen to paint -each panel could be put together with hinges?


That is a thought! I will see what size her room is when we get there and settled (IF). I think it is doable - thanks for the idea! Have a great time!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello all,

Got a load yesterday from Cincinnati, OH to Greenville, SC to deliver Saturday morning. I'm her but there is no one in receiving until Monday. Waiting to hear if I have to wait. Bad because they have a load for me in Augusta, GA going to Jacksonville, FL on Monday. 

DD2 bought her son a 07 HHR and I get to drive it when I'm home! My DS accepted a job offer from a tucking company for their maintenance supervisor. He will be in charge of all three shifts. Smaller company but it should take some of the stress off him. His shop now has over 500 leased trucks and some of the companies are uncooperative at times. Going to a shop with less than 40 company owned trucks. I am so excited for him because they offered more than what he was asking plus two week vacation to start out. I am so happy that they recognized his experience and potential. Okay, enough of being a proud momma.

Just got word that I am here till Monday. So off to find some food.

Melody, so glad you are back. Welcome to newcomers and those who are popping in again. 

Healing thoughts to all, Alan, Bentley DHs of sisters on here.

Talk to you all later,

Kathy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angora, so glad you get to acknowledge and own your generous help in the success of your husband and son. You are a woman I admire greatly.
Sam, hope Bentley is well enough to be discharged. Hugs to you, Bentley, Heidi and Gary.
Looking forward to watercolor class.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gagesmom...Welcome back!!! So happy for you in your new apartment, but sorry help didn't turn up to help with the move. That is hard and hope you didn't hurt yourself lifting. I did a really bad number on my back when moving to Germany and selling things. Lifted washers, dryers, hide-a-beds...you name it. That was the beginning of what I would call a life of pain.

Busyworkerbee...What fun for you and Darowil to get together. Hope it works out for the 2nd time.

Tourlady...Sounds like the best of both worlds, Manitoba in summer and Florida in winter.

June...So many hidden talents you have. Yes, some fall by the wayside. Diabetes is a terrible disease and so sorry your daughter has it so bad with numbness. Hope she has it under control. She has you to help her deal with the psychological aspects. I have a great niece who was only 11 when diagnosed and she has had many problems psychologically and was refusing to take her insulin so my niece had to quit working to make sure she would take it. No husband involved to help financially, but it was life and deth.

Hi Pammie...We are getting a mixture of rain and snow the last few days and looks like it will vary for the next week. Getting really cold again after the weekend.

AZ...Hope you get a solution soon. Hang in there Hon. This is a frustrating disease.

Dreamweaver...It is so hard to have company and then unexpected obligations to also tend to. I know wanting it perfect is sometimes just too much. I have so much to do it is overwhelming.

Bonnie...So glad the physio went well.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you for the lovely words about DH.

Agnes...Hope DH starts to improve. Please keep us posted. Healing wishes coming your way.

Pacer...Thank you for your kind words about DH and me.

NanaCaren...Enjoy those grands.

Julie...Just know we are thinking of you and sending you bushels of hugs.

DH just woke up, so I'm off. He will probably read to me and I will probably fall asleep.  :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, so glad you get to acknowledge and own your generous help in the success of your husband and son. You are a woman I admire greatly.
> Sam, hope Bentley is well enough to be discharged. Hugs to you, Bentley, Heidi and Gary.
> Looking forward to watercolor class.


Might I say it is quite mutual, but also THANK YOU. You are so inspiring doing so many things that you have always wanted to do. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Have a wonderful class!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I think you're the most inspiring wife and mother I know along with Pacer and jheien. You worked so hard to give your DH and son the chance to be well known in their chosen fields. And your DH is right, now is your turn to be taken care of. And your knitting is wonderful and inspiring so you have recognition in your own chosen field.
> Hugs, Sister of my heart.
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I agree with every word of that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And, it would always be portable to take where ever she goes, she'll have Nana close by!



Designer1234 said:


> That is a thought! I will see what size her room is when we get there and settled (IF). I think it is doable - thanks for the idea! Have a great time!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Saturday morning here.--I've had my coffee and changed the bedsheets, now need to straighten up my knitting area and run the vacuum, water the plants, and dust a bit. Fierce wind last night so I know there's dust! :thumbdown: :roll:

I got the bottom ruffle on the Charlotte knitted and worked on the neck ruffle/button band last night--on to the sleeves once that's done. I might say I'm on the home stretch. 

Healing thoughts to all in need--hugs & blessings--you are all an inspiration to me, and I hold you always in my heart!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had to read this post twice, thought you were having a very interesting menu :lol: :roll: :lol:
> That darn spell check :roll:


    I didn't see that.. How funny.,... I really do need a new laptop. I have some sticking keys and a couple that just don't want to work at all......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning - I'm up early too get some meals done too take up to DS's family in WI -- we'll leave her about noon.


Wish my kitchen was smelling good... DH is already off to work. It is cold, grey and just not very exciting here. Have a great visit and give those girls an extra hug from me.... I sure do miss the girl's being little....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Got a load yesterday from Cincinnati, OH to Greenville, SC to deliver Saturday morning. I'm her but there is no one in receiving until Monday. Waiting to hear if I have to wait. Bad because they have a load for me in Augusta, GA going to Jacksonville, FL on Monday.
> 
> Kathy


Great news on DS's job. being a small fleet, he can do a much better job without always being rushed....

Hate that you are going to lose your Monday trip, but you sure have been lucky with loads this past couple of weeks.....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie sends this message for all you dear friends:

I am feeling a lot more hopeful- I have a new friend in Goulburn NSW, which is about 1 hour 10 minutes from where Fale is in Sydney- and I have checked with her that I could base myself with her- when I have sorted being able to go over again- it may take a year to get my finances sorted- but I think going over myself is going to be the only way I get to see him. And having a friend who is prepared to be there as back-up and witness makes a huge difference.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up again... and this computer is being difficult so guess that means I need to accomplish something this morning..... I jus can't figure out where to start... I WANT to work on the least important things..... but need to work on the obvious... I think I'll grab a trash bag and fill it, just to feel like I have made some progress and then have a piece of toast and honey and make a list or get some of the phone calls out of the way before dh is home and turns on the TV.

I was mainly wanting to check in to see how Bentley is doing and if they are on the way home.... I'll be back later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have just been talking with Rookie- I was trying to explain why I felt I was going to go back to Lurking, and not contributing- but she has reminded me that there are ways of handling trouble-some people on the forum- this is an issue largely totally to one side of the Tea Party- I need in effect to build a thicker skin- and again rest assured the problem does not arise from anything anyone here has said or done. The woman in question happens to be a fellow NZ'er- and as most of us are aware I am the only visible NZ'er amongst us. On the positive side of things- having been very down the last few days after my long interview with the lawyer- I have found somewhere that I can stay in Australia- down the line from where Fale is in Sydney- just have to get my savings plan back up and running- although my friend would be willing to have Ringo too, but we need to cost that out with the airline- if it is feasible to bring him with me financially- there is no quarantine problem between the two countries. The thought of being able to see Fale again is quite buoying me up- especially as I would not be going cap in hand asking the family to house me. There are all sorts of issues- like finding the rent for the time I will be away- but it is rather if there is the will, there will be a way.
I feel much more comfortable with trying to establish contact with Fale this way round, rather than trying to do something through the legal system- which the lawyer seemed to feel would only work if there were a case of fraud. Time to get my meds, down my gullet.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Got a load yesterday from Cincinnati, OH to Greenville, SC to deliver Saturday morning. I'm her but there is no one in receiving until Monday. Waiting to hear if I have to wait. Bad because they have a load for me in Augusta, GA going to Jacksonville, FL on Monday.
> 
> ...


Wow Kathy, that is a surprise that they send you out and nobody there to deliver to. Hope the pay covers the extra time you have to wait. Nice at least to be in warmer territory I hope. Wonderful about the car and congrats to DS. What a great thing for him. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You can pop your buttons any time with us. Every right to be proud. So happy. Hope you can make that job in Ga. without too much trouble. Safe travels and have fun while waiting till Mon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I agree with every word of that.


Thanks agelam. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I was checking to see how Bentley was doing too... I hope they are on their way home. It's so much easier to deal with a sick little one on your own turf. Hugs to all - so happy to see Melly and it looks like Julie has started making a plan. Alan's Dr is talking about releasing him on Monday. He is so much better than when he went in - but not "well". But she will be switching him to oral steriods and the topical anti-inflammatory treatment can be done at home, so there is no medical reason to keep him. She seems to think that he will continue to improve at home so we will wait and see. This hospital stay has given him a chance to rest and get built back up and given me a minute to pull myself together, so we will go forward and hope for more progress. It sounds like everyone has a busy week coming up - be safe and healthy and happy!!! luv-AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds as though you are getting things sorted- We are always so glad to see you on here - you are missed when you are away. There is always someone somewhere that is a rotten apple!!!! Rise above my dear - you have had practice!!!! luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> I have just been talking with Rookie- I was trying to explain why I felt I was going to go back to Lurking, and not contributing- but she has reminded me that there are ways of handling trouble-some people on the forum- this is an issue largely totally to one side of the Tea Party- I need in effect to build a thicker skin- and again rest assured the problem does not arise from anything anyone here has said or done. The woman in question happens to be a fellow NZ'er- and as most of us are aware I am the only visible NZ'er amongst us. On the positive side of things- having been very down the last few days after my long interview with the lawyer- I have found somewhere that I can stay in Australia- down the line from where Fale is in Sydney- just have to get my savings plan back up and running- although my friend would be willing to have Ringo too, but we need to cost that out with the airline- if it is feasible to bring him with me financially- there is no quarantine problem between the two countries. The thought of being able to see Fale again is quite buoying me up- especially as I would not be going cap in hand asking the family to house me. There are all sorts of issues- like finding the rent for the time I will be away- but it is rather if there is the will, there will be a way.
> I feel much more comfortable with trying to establish contact with Fale this way round, rather than trying to do something through the legal system- which the lawyer seemed to feel would only work if there were a case of fraud. Time to get my meds, down my gullet.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just reminded Julie that she has plenty of friends with pointy sticks should anyone cause her any problems. She had a good laugh about that---but it's so true!! I also reminded her that there is a feature within KP to "report issues" to Admin. so she should feel free to use that. I'm always sad when I hear that our members feel hesitant at joining us.



Lurker 2 said:


> I have just been talking with Rookie- I was trying to explain why I felt I was going to go back to Lurking, and not contributing- but she has reminded me that there are ways of handling trouble-some people on the forum- this is an issue largely totally to one side of the Tea Party- I need in effect to build a thicker skin- and again rest assured the problem does not arise from anything anyone here has said or done. The woman in question happens to be a fellow NZ'er- and as most of us are aware I am the only visible NZ'er amongst us. On the positive side of things- having been very down the last few days after my long interview with the lawyer- I have found somewhere that I can stay in Australia- down the line from where Fale is in Sydney- just have to get my savings plan back up and running- although my friend would be willing to have Ringo too, but we need to cost that out with the airline- if it is feasible to bring him with me financially- there is no quarantine problem between the two countries. The thought of being able to see Fale again is quite buoying me up- especially as I would not be going cap in hand asking the family to house me. There are all sorts of issues- like finding the rent for the time I will be away- but it is rather if there is the will, there will be a way.
> I feel much more comfortable with trying to establish contact with Fale this way round, rather than trying to do something through the legal system- which the lawyer seemed to feel would only work if there were a case of fraud. Time to get my meds, down my gullet.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear about Alan's progress and praying that it continues.



AZ Sticks said:


> I was checking to see how Bentley was doing too... I hope they are on their way home. It's so much easier to deal with a sick little one on your own turf. Hugs to all - so happy to see Melly and it looks like Julie has started making a plan. Alan's Dr is talking about releasing him on Monday. He is so much better than when he went in - but not "well". But she will be switching him to oral steriods and the topical anti-inflammatory treatment can be done at home, so there is no medical reason to keep him. She seems to think that he will continue to improve at home so we will wait and see. This hospital stay has given him a chance to rest and get built back up and given me a minute to pull myself together, so we will go forward and hope for more progress. It sounds like everyone has a busy week coming up - be safe and healthy and happy!!! luv-AZ


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I was going to say Good morning everyone but it is after lunch here. Greg is gone downtown to the local Tim Hortons for his get together with "the guys". Gage and I are at home. He is playing with the puppies and I am checking in here. 


Glad to hear that Alan is going to be coming home soon.

Thank you all so much for the warm welcome back. 

Julie I was so sad to hear that you have been down, but I see things are starting to look up. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kathy---of course you're busting your buttons with pride!! As you should! I know many large corporations are selling their buildings and truck/car fleets and leasing them instead for better write offs on their taxes. That gives more work to the truck leasing companies -- he should feel very good about his new placement.

I heard from my brother in VA and they're already putting their garden in (outside!!) He'll wait on the delicate stuff like lettuce, etc., but he's getting ready to have it all in within the next two weeks. I don't think we're going to be over 40 degrees within the next two weeks so we're very far behind.

Time to pack clothes and head up to WI -- see you sometime Sunday afternoon when we get back. I'll check in to be sure Bentley is doing okay.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just been talking with Rookie- I was trying to explain why I felt I was going to go back to Lurking, and not contributing- but she has reminded me that there are ways of handling trouble-some people on the forum- this is an issue largely totally to one side of the Tea Party- I need in effect to build a thicker skin- and again rest assured the problem does not arise from anything anyone here has said or done. The woman in question happens to be a fellow NZ'er- and as most of us are aware I am the only visible NZ'er amongst us. On the positive side of things- having been very down the last few days after my long interview with the lawyer- I have found somewhere that I can stay in Australia- down the line from where Fale is in Sydney- just have to get my savings plan back up and running- although my friend would be willing to have Ringo too, but we need to cost that out with the airline- if it is feasible to bring him with me financially- there is no quarantine problem between the two countries. The thought of being able to see Fale again is quite buoying me up- especially as I would not be going cap in hand asking the family to house me. There are all sorts of issues- like finding the rent for the time I will be away- but it is rather if there is the will, there will be a way.
> I feel much more comfortable with trying to establish contact with Fale this way round, rather than trying to do something through the legal system- which the lawyer seemed to feel would only work if there were a case of fraud. Time to get my meds, down my gullet.


Good to see you back Julie. Sounds like you have plenty on your plate that needs planning/sorting just now. Take all the time you need - just let us know from time to time that you are OK.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I was checking to see how Bentley was doing too... I hope they are on their way home. It's so much easier to deal with a sick little one on your own turf. Hugs to all - so happy to see Melly and it looks like Julie has started making a plan. Alan's Dr is talking about releasing him on Monday. He is so much better than when he went in - but not "well". But she will be switching him to oral steriods and the topical anti-inflammatory treatment can be done at home, so there is no medical reason to keep him. She seems to think that he will continue to improve at home so we will wait and see. This hospital stay has given him a chance to rest and get built back up and given me a minute to pull myself together, so we will go forward and hope for more progress. It sounds like everyone has a busy week coming up - be safe and healthy and happy!!! luv-AZ


Good to hear that Alan might be home in a few days time.
As you say, the hospital stay has given him a chance to rest and build himself up. And given you a bit of a break. I'm sure he'll be given strict dietary advice when he leaves the hospital, lets hope he sticks to it. Hugs to you both.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kathy---of course you're busting your buttons with pride!! As you should! I know many large corporations are selling their buildings and truck/car fleets and leasing them instead for better write offs on their taxes. That gives more work to the truck leasing companies -- he should feel very good about his new placement.
> 
> I heard from my brother in VA and they're already putting their garden in (outside!!) He'll wait on the delicate stuff like lettuce, etc., but he's getting ready to have it all in within the next two weeks. I don't think we're going to be over 40 degrees within the next two weeks so we're very far behind.
> 
> Time to pack clothes and head up to WI -- see you sometime Sunday afternoon when we get back. I'll check in to be sure Bentley is doing okay.


Have a safe journey Rookie and enjoy your stay with those little girls.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Saturday morning here.--I've had my coffee and changed the bedsheets, now need to straighten up my knitting area and run the vacuum, water the plants, and dust a bit. Fierce wind last night so I know there's dust! :thumbdown: :roll:
> 
> I got the bottom ruffle on the Charlotte knitted and worked on the neck ruffle/button band last night--on to the sleeves once that's done. I might say I'm on the home stretch.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all in need--hugs & blessings--you are all an inspiration to me, and I hold you always in my heart!


Oooh dust storms, no fun I'm sure. Glad the Charlotte is on the home stretch. That must feel so good and what a special and loving thing for you to do. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I didn't see that.. How funny.,... I really do need a new laptop. I have some sticking keys and a couple that just don't want to work at all......


I have a few sticky keys so I know exactly what you mean. :XD: :XD: :XD: Don't be embarrassed. It is so much fun when things like that happen. Nice to make each other laugh.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I just reminded Julie that she has plenty of friends with pointy sticks should anyone cause her any problems. She had a good laugh about that---but it's so true!! I also reminded her that there is a feature within KP to "report issues" to Admin. so she should feel free to use that. I'm always sad when I hear that our members feel hesitant at joining us.


I agree with this and sincerely hope that you will not let anyone drive you away from us here, Julie. So glad that it seems that you will be able to see Fale and that you will have back up and a witness too. Take care of yourself, we need and miss you here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good to see you back Julie. Sounds like you have plenty on your plate that needs planning/sorting just now. Take all the time you need - just let us know from time to time that you are OK.


I really was licking my wounds there for a bit! and then to have this other woman resurface- Bad timing there! Just need to keep the humorous sense operating- been a bit lacking on that one lately. Thank goodness Bronwen and I are communicating so much better these days- I really must go make the breakfast I was promising myself- cheese scones are so simple- and they will warm the house nicely- I am so glad the nights are cooling down.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm glad that you are feeling better, Julie. I hope things that will begin to become easier for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I agree with this and sincerely hope that you will not let anyone drive you away from us here, Julie. So glad that it seems that you will be able to see Fale and that you will have back up and a witness too. Take care of yourself, we need and miss you here.


Martina, don't forget that we are there for you too, dear- praying that you will find someone to buy your house and let you move on to the next phase of things! How are the repairs going on that so necessary railway line?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm glad that you are feeling better, Julie. I hope things that will begin to become easier for you.


Thanks Pammie! It is so vital to find one's sense of humour! something that Fale is so good at doing- helping me to find the funny side of things!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really was licking my wounds there for a bit! and then to have this other woman resurface- Bad timing there! Just need to keep the humorous sense operating- been a bit lacking on that one lately. Thank goodness Bronwen and I are communicating so much better these days- I really must go make the breakfast I was promising myself- cheese scones are so simple- and they will warm the house nicely- I am so glad the nights are cooling down.


We all need to go and lick our wounds sometimes, been there this last few weeks myself. You are right , a sense of humour does help, as does totally ignoring the hurtful people you may encounter as they aren't worth your time or energy. Enjoy your cheese scones, have an extra one for me, and enjoy the cooler nights. It is quite cold here today and we are alternating between blue skies, hail and rain, depending on just when you look out of the window. Take care. M.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> We all need to go and lick our wounds sometimes, been there this last few weeks myself. You are right , a sense of humour does help, as does totally ignoring the hurtful people you may encounter as they aren't worth your time or energy. Enjoy your cheese scones, have an extra one for me, and enjoy the cooler nights. It is quite cold here today and we are alternating between blue skies, hail and rain, depending on just when you look out of the window. Take care. M.


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Edit:Temperature is so relative! here is me feeling chilly because it is just below 20 degrees- that for you would be quite a warm summer's day!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm with you Rookie - bullying and intimidation have no place here on the forum at large and the KTP and Sam's table is always safe from any of that behavior. Sometimes when you least feel like poking your head out is just when you should come here where you are among friends!


RookieRetiree said:


> I just reminded Julie that she has plenty of friends with pointy sticks should anyone cause her any problems. She had a good laugh about that---but it's so true!! I also reminded her that there is a feature within KP to "report issues" to Admin. so she should feel free to use that. I'm always sad when I hear that our members feel hesitant at joining us.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Got a load yesterday from Cincinnati, OH to Greenville, SC to deliver Saturday morning. I'm her but there is no one in receiving until Monday. Waiting to hear if I have to wait. Bad because they have a load for me in Augusta, GA going to Jacksonville, FL on Monday.
> 
> ...


Wonderful news about your son.
Sorry you'll miss that other Mon. load, but it gives you a chance to rest up over the weekend.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well - I'm not sure what progress we are really making after talking to him this morning..... :thumbdown: but it sounds like he will be home in a few days and we can take a breath and figure out what to do next. Thanks for all the good thoughts-


RookieRetiree said:


> Good to hear about Alan's progress and praying that it continues.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It is so nice to "see" you Melly - I just smile every time I see one of your posts.


gagesmom said:


> I was going to say Good morning everyone but it is after lunch here. Greg is gone downtown to the local Tim Hortons for his get together with "the guys". Gage and I are at home. He is playing with the puppies and I am checking in here.
> 
> Glad to hear that Alan is going to be coming home soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Safe trip and hug the girls!!!!


RookieRetiree said:


> Kathy---of course you're busting your buttons with pride!! As you should! I know many large corporations are selling their buildings and truck/car fleets and leasing them instead for better write offs on their taxes. That gives more work to the truck leasing companies -- he should feel very good about his new placement.
> 
> I heard from my brother in VA and they're already putting their garden in (outside!!) He'll wait on the delicate stuff like lettuce, etc., but he's getting ready to have it all in within the next two weeks. I don't think we're going to be over 40 degrees within the next two weeks so we're very far behind.
> 
> Time to pack clothes and head up to WI -- see you sometime Sunday afternoon when we get back. I'll check in to be sure Bentley is doing okay.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

June...So many hidden talents you have. Yes, some fall by the wayside. Diabetes is a terrible disease and so sorry your daughter has it so bad with numbness. Hope she has it under control. She has you to help her deal with the psychological aspects. I have a great niece who was only 11 when diagnosed and she has had many problems psychologically and was refusing to take her insulin so my niece had to quit working to make sure she would take it. No husband involved to help financially, but it was life and deth.


Thank you for the kind words. My daughter does take her insulin regularly (of course, she's an adult) but her diet is so terrible. But then mine is,too. But I don't have the problem of diabetes. But I keep my mouth shut, she's an adult and I'm not going to nag her but it is hard.
I hope your great-niece is doing well.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

He has actually backed down from what they told him he could have - the low fiber diet is not going well at the moment. And he is not happy about the symptoms coming back - so he is being very careful and we will figure out what to do when he gets home. thanks for the hugs!


angelam said:


> Good to hear that Alan might be home in a few days time.
> As you say, the hospital stay has given him a chance to rest and build himself up. And given you a bit of a break. I'm sure he'll be given strict dietary advice when he leaves the hospital, lets hope he sticks to it. Hugs to you both.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I had planned to run down to the hospital after a nice chat with a dear friend "down under" and Alan is sleepy and wants me to wait until lunch time! So I guess I will go find something to do around here for a while. I'll check back in a bit. luv-AZ


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

more comfortable with trying to establish contact with Fale this way round, rather than trying to do something through the legal system- which the lawyer seemed to feel would only work if there were a case of fraud. Time to get my meds, down my gullet.[/quote]

I'm so sorry to hear that things didn't work out legally. But I'm delighted that you've decided not to lurk....there are so many sisters of the heart here that want to hear from you.
YOu know I'm praying that things work out to your satisfaction with your Australian friend and possibility of seeing Fale.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I was checking to see how Bentley was doing too... I hope they are on their way home. It's so much easier to deal with a sick little one on your own turf. Hugs to all - so happy to see Melly and it looks like Julie has started making a plan. Alan's Dr is talking about releasing him on Monday. He is so much better than when he went in - but not "well". But she will be switching him to oral steriods and the topical anti-inflammatory treatment can be done at home, so there is no medical reason to keep him. She seems to think that he will continue to improve at home so we will wait and see. This hospital stay has given him a chance to rest and get built back up and given me a minute to pull myself together, so we will go forward and hope for more progress. It sounds like everyone has a busy week coming up - be safe and healthy and happy!!! luv-AZ


I do hope the dr isn't being too optimistic. But it sounds like she has a plan. And it's wonderful that he's so much better and you've had a chance to re-group.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I was going to say Good morning everyone but it is after lunch here. Greg is gone downtown to the local Tim Hortons for his get together with "the guys". Gage and I are at home. He is playing with the puppies and I am checking in here.
> 
> Glad to hear that Alan is going to be coming home soon.
> 
> ...


It's always so great to have a note from you. And especially so since you were absent for so long. I hope you're as happy with your move as you said Greg and Gage are.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really was licking my wounds there for a bit! and then to have this other woman resurface- Bad timing there! Just need to keep the humorous sense operating- been a bit lacking on that one lately. Thank goodness Bronwen and I are communicating so much better these days- I really must go make the breakfast I was promising myself- cheese scones are so simple- and they will warm the house nicely- I am so glad the nights are cooling down.


We all need time to lick our wounds. That is natural. We just want to make sure you aren't alone. Lots of hugs here. Yes, that was terrible timing with what you are going through. Couldn't have been worse. Obviously someone that doesn't know you like we do. Wonderful that Bronwen and you are doingso much better. Now cheese scones, how could anyone be anything but happy with those. Wise choice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I can smell them all the way over here. I tend to be too serious too Julie, but this group keeps me laughing. Dreamweaver was even going to cook up some rats. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Oh yes, and someone else was talking about trimming a bear, supposed to be beard. Don't know what I will come up with....the "f" key is sticking on mine andthe space key also, as you can see.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> more comfortable with trying to establish contact with Fale this way round, rather than trying to do something through the legal system- which the lawyer seemed to feel would only work if there were a case of fraud. Time to get my meds, down my gullet.


I'm so sorry to hear that things didn't work out legally. But I'm delighted that you've decided not to lurk....there are so many sisters of the heart here that want to hear from you.
YOu know I'm praying that things work out to your satisfaction with your Australian friend and possibility of seeing Fale.
Hugs,
Junek[/quote]

Indeed so do I June- hope things will work out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> We all need time to lick our wounds. That is natural. We just want to make sure you aren't alone. Lots of hugs here. Yes, that was terrible timing with what you are going through. Couldn't have been worse. Obviously someone that doesn't know you like we do. Wonderful that Bronwen and you are doingso much better. Now cheese scones, how could anyone be anything but happy with those. Wise choice. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I can smell them all the way over here. I tend to be too serious too Julie, but this group keeps me laughing. Dreamweaver was even going to cook up some rats. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


I never did figure what that typo or spell check idiocy mean't!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I never did figure what that typo or spell check idiocy mean't!


LOL. I missed that one. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Wish I hadn't. You are special to us Julie and don't forget it. We'll give you time if you need it but don't forget we are here for you and will support you with prayers. Sometimes we need healing wishes when we aren't even physically sick but have just gone through two wallops like you did. So healing wishes to you dear. Just like you care and support us.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Rookie - Have a great trip and give those grands a hug from me.

Julie - Sorry to hear that things with the law are not working out as you had hoped, however being able to plan to go and see Fale is great news. Sorry you've had problems with someone from the Forum, just what do people get out of trying to hurt others in this way? I wonder if they would be so brave face to face?.....somehow I seriously doubt it.

AZ - Great that Alan is getting to come home and hopefully he will feel a difference soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> LOL. I missed that one. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Wish I hadn't. You are special to us Julie and don't forget it. We'll give you time if you need it but don't forget we are here for you and will support you with prayers. Sometimes we need healing wishes when we aren't even physically sick but have just gone through two wallops like you did. So healing wishes to you dear. Just like you care and support us.


Hopefully there is not a third wallop waiting for me- mine often come in threes and fours!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Edit:Temperature is so relative! here is me feeling chilly because it is just below 20 degrees- that for you would be quite a warm summer's day!


A *very* warm summer's day! :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> He has actually backed down from what they told him he could have - the low fiber diet is not going well at the moment. And he is not happy about the symptoms coming back - so he is being very careful and we will figure out what to do when he gets home. thanks for the hugs!


Oh my, he is coming home. Wow....AZ lots of prayers coming your way hon. I sure hope they find something so his attacks won't be so often and last so long. You must have mixed emotions with wanting him with you but wanting him there so they will find an answer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Rookie - Have a great trip and give those grands a hug from me.
> 
> Julie - Sorry to hear that things with the law are not working out as you had hoped, however being able to plan to go and see Fale is great news. Sorry you've had problems with someone from the Forum, just what do people get out of trying to hurt others in this way? I wonder if they would be so brave face to face?.....somehow I seriously doubt it.
> 
> AZ - Great that Alan is feeling a lot better and is getting to come home. :thumbup:


Now that I stop and think about things I suspect someone is a bit of a fruitcake- and I have a tendency to listen for too long- and feel guilty about not being able to 'be there' for someone in need- but I really don't need the aggro that I was getting from her.

How is our boy BTW? Keeping his Grandma on the hop?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear the diet is causing problems again. Hope and pray that they will figure out something that does work! Good that he will go home soon and has had time to rest as well as YOU being able to regroup. {{{{HUG}}}}


AZ Sticks said:


> He has actually backed down from what they told him he could have - the low fiber diet is not going well at the moment. And he is not happy about the symptoms coming back - so he is being very careful and we will figure out what to do when he gets home. thanks for the hugs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> A *very* warm summer's day! :lol:


It was 28 degrees when I was in York at the end of September- 2011 so maybe my recall is a bit wonky for what British temperatures can be! I remember one summer us kids having a ball in temperatures of 92 in the shade- and that was at Balmaha!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well it looks like they have pretty much done all they can at this point without surgery - so we will see how it goes once he is home. It will be nice to have him here - but it was a nice break! I am going through a stack of recipes that I have printed out or torn out of magazines and tossing them. This one looks so good that I googled it to find a link. Someone please make this and tell me how yummy it is!!! luv-AZ
http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/croissant-breakfast-casserole?refurl=&_mid=2271465&_rid=2271465.1311011217.346372


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry to hear the diet is causing problems again. Hope and pray that they will figure out something that does work! Good that he will go home soon and has had time to rest as well as YOU being able to regroup. {{{{HUG}}}}


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've stirred up enough dust here to create a dust storm....cleaning our bedroom...YUCK it is sooooooo dusty....just took a quick break to eat a slice of left over pizza and Skype Julie. Glad to have a chance to speak to her and feel less concerned now. Well...back to cleaning....have to get DH to clear out under the bed on his side and then I'll mop....(hard wood floors). Will be good to have it sparkling clean!!! Guess I've been bitten by the Spring Cleaning Bug...and it's about time!! TTYL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Now that I stop and think about things I suspect someone is a bit of a fruitcake- and I have a tendency to listen for too long- and feel guilty about not being able to 'be there' for someone in need- but I really don't need the aggro that I was getting from her.
> 
> How is our boy BTW? Keeping his Grandma on the hop?


Indeed! Has progressed from toddling about to almost running in a matter of weeks! This photo was taken when he discovered he could pull on his drinking straw with his teeth and make it "spit" at his grandpa! Of course grandpa played up good style much to Luke's delight.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh he is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


KateB said:


> Indeed! Has progressed from toddling about to almost running in a matter of weeks! This photo was taken when he discovered he could pull on his drinking straw with his teeth and make it "spit" at his grandpa! Of course grandpa played up good style much to Luke's delight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Indeed! Has progressed from toddling about to almost running in a matter of weeks! This photo was taken when he discovered he could pull on his drinking straw with his teeth and make it "spit" at his grandpa! Of course grandpa played up good style much to Luke's delight.


And doesn't he look such a delight- so much mischief in store for you all!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And doesn't he look such a delight- so much mischief in store for you all!


 :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gwen, I'm hoping that your cleaning will inspire me! I have lots to do and I haven't even dressed yet! Better get busy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully there is not a third wallop waiting for me- mine often come in threes and fours!


Oh No!! I sure hope not. Let's hope it's good things coming in 3's or 4's. I think you've already had more than your share of the other.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh No!! I sure hope not. Let's hope it's good things coming in 3's or 4's. I think you've already had more than your share of the other.


Well, I've finally had breakfast- too much time spent on the computer! So the world feels a brighter place. going back to bed to rest for a while- then on with the day! Ringo loves cheese scones! (Ringo loves to eat full stop- like his Mum!)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, I've finally had breakfast- too much time spent on the computer! So the world feels a brighter place. going back to bed to rest for a while- then on with the day! Ringo loves cheese scones! (Ringo loves to eat full stop- like his Mum!)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
What better after cheese scones and a contented and full dog. I'll be taking a nap too. In fact DH just unplugged the phone for me so we will see. I really need to get some of Gwen's cleaning inspiration going here, otherwise it is going to be a panic situation. Gwen, keepthe inspiration going. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Indeed! Has progressed from toddling about to almost running in a matter of weeks! This photo was taken when he discovered he could pull on his drinking straw with his teeth and make it "spit" at his grandpa! Of course grandpa played up good style much to Luke's delight.


Luke is as delightful as always. He's growing up way too quickly! And if it seems that way to us, I'm sure it seems more so to you!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, I'm hoping that your cleaning will inspire me! I have lots to do and I haven't even dressed yet! Better get busy!


Whenever I get inspired to clean, I just pick up my knitting and the urge soon passes! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Wrote a novel, got kicked out (happens all the time). I'll try again later. Most important - Healing energy to Bently, humorous energy to Julie, and loving energy to you all!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> What better after cheese scones and a contented and full dog. I'll be taking a nap too. In fact DH just unplugged the phone for me so we will see. I really need to get some of Gwen's cleaning inspiration going here, otherwise it is going to be a panic situation. Gwen, keepthe inspiration going. :lol: :lol: :lol:


I find it so important to do the cleaning myself- otherwise it is so impossible keeping track of everything! At the moment I have a bomb blast effect- but I will eventually have a clean up phase!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Wrote a novel, got kicked out (happens all the time). I'll try again later. Most important - Healing energy to Bently, humorous energy to Julie, and loving energy to you all!


How lovely to see you again Ceili! I had cause to be going over the Tea Party from a year ago- it is very noticeable how people come and go- some we have not heard from in such a long time.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Whenever I get inspired to clean, I just pick up my knitting and the urge soon passes! LOL!!
> Junek


I think you have inspired me!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Had to run to the pharmacy and get some stuff for Gage. He has a touch of a fever, bit of a headache and his stomach is very sore. He is now tucked up in bed, Dr. Mom to the rescue.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Tuesday coming up I am getting my eye exam and most likely new glasses. Then on April 9th I am FINALLY getting my new teeth. :-D :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Had to run to the pharmacy and get some stuff for Gage. He has a touch of a fever, bit of a headache and his stomach is very sore. He is now tucked up in bed, Dr. Mom to the rescue.


Hope it passes quickly for him!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

me too, have been lucky he hasn't been sick really this winter.

How are you doing my dear?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> me too, have been lucky he hasn't been sick really this winter.
> 
> How are you doing my dear?


Still a bit tearful, from all the stress- but time I went and had my shower ready to go out- being Sunday! It always takes me an age to unwind!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I am rather late getting to the tea party this week. Been having a day of not doing much but knitting.
Bugsy Malone was a great success last night, both the gks enjoyed it and their Mum was presented a lovely bouquet of flowers.

Sam, I hope Bentley is getting better and I send him and everyone else healing vibes.

Mel lovely to see you here, hope you are settling into your new home ok.

Hugs to everyone and here's a photo taken at sunset tonight..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are so glad you stopped by and enjoyed a cuppa with us tour lady - we love having new people stop and join our conversations - we are here all week so plan on stopping again as often as you can - always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



tourlady522 said:


> Thanks Sam for the great recipes today. I think I have saved them all.
> Hope Bentley is doing better.
> Have a great day and Enjoy your KFC.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I received pictures of the other walls and the painting of the treasure chest from Kelly - here are a couple of them.


~~~SO Beautiful! What a treasure! I saw the 1st picture on last week's TP....I wondered what is in the corner of that picture? It looks like white tubes sticking out 3-D style. I was thinking they are hydrothermal vents, which expel super heated liquid from undersea volcanoes. Are they?
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I did it again this week. I'm on the last KTP posting away. I'll copy what I posted there and put it here. :lol: :lol: :lol:


~~~~I just did that too....at least a whole page's worth! Not sure how to copy what I posted there and move to here.
I'm still 15 pages from finishing last week.....if it's not the Iditarod it's March Madness! Life sure gets "complicated" eh? :lol: :lol: Well...my real excuse is that my DS's furnace died and they are "discussing" with the heater guy about replacement costs (he wants almost all of it ahead of time! -- who has that kind of money sitting around????). Anyway, DS & DDIL have "retreated" to one bedroom with the cats and some space heaters. So I was busily trying to fulfill requests for knitted hats (he wanted a Dr. Who patterned one, and she wants an alpaca wool one). These were planned for fall birthdays...but are needed NOW! So I've been clicking the needles like crazy. Almost done.
That's my story!......later.....Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

better late than never I suppose - not sure where the day has gone - I certainly haven't been doing anything. did trot next door and made some coffee and oatmeal and read the paper. have taken several naps - weary today for some reason.

I assume Bentley will leave the hospital around six tonight - I will call after while and see what is going on. they had to be out of the condo by ten this morning and have to drive to Orlando yet today - they have a condo waiting there for them.

has been overcast all day - it's just 40° now at five in the evening but the wind is still really cold. think my mood matched the day today.

I do have to go into town tomorrow - hickory is out of treats and I am almost out of ice cream sandwiches. don't ask which is most important. lol oh - I need milk also.

I have been wanting a stick blender so last week I ordered a kitchen aid cordless and it came Thursday - had alex carry it over this morning. it has three lengths of "sticks" - and a couple of other things - a whisk attachment - a different blade - a "frother" - make those smoothies nice and frothy. lol very cool. and it all fits in a lovely compartmentalized attaché type case.

alex doesn't have to work tomorrow so have an idea he is out for the night - a bunch of buys who have been friends during high school all show up at Dillon's (alex's cousin) - they have this awesome basement with huge tv - snacks - etc. he will probably crash there and be home some time in the morning. his girl is in dc doing something this weekend.

I best get reading. --- sam


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Yes -- Kelly had the wall hanging and took a picture for me. Along with the mural pictures.


~~~VERY very close to my favorite of all that you have done. I love the colors....the mood, the detail, all of it! Thanks for the bigger picture!...AND for sharing! Carol il/oh


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Now that I stop and think about things I suspect someone is a bit of a fruitcake- and I have a tendency to listen for too long- and feel guilty about not being able to 'be there' for someone in need- but I really don't need the aggro that I was getting from her.
> 
> How is our boy BTW? Keeping his Grandma on the hop?


There are so many more of us who love you for who you are. You, too, are a very loving and caring lady so while you were away so was some of the love we have come to know and enjoy. We are here for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I do too - don't ever sell yourself short daralene - you are pretty terrific in your own right. --- sam



angelam said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I agree with every word of that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when are you and Gerry going to ok? --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Wish my kitchen was smelling good... DH is already off to work. It is cold, grey and just not very exciting here. Have a great visit and give those girls an extra hug from me.... I sure do miss the girl's being little....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> There are so many more of us who love you for who you are. You, too, are a very loving and caring lady so while you were away so was some of the love we have come to know and enjoy. We are here for you.


Thanks Pacer- I've said it before- I feel very ordinary- and very silly a lot of the time- but one just has to keep going!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> IO was talking to kelly - I could paint on a table with the board lying flat - he thinks we might be able to work together - we hope to surprise her when we do it. He figures if I paint panels which are flat (which I could do over a period of time) he could frame them and put them around the room. I just cant do much reaching - but if I took it carefully I might be able to do the panels -- we will try it and see -- I will let you know if we figure something out. otherwise I will paint 2ft squares if she wants them on her wall and have a theme. I am just pleases she is so proud of it. Every time one of her friends visits she shows them her "underwater world' a couple of them brought their parents over to see the walls so that made her proud. - me too.
> 
> When my daughter was little, I painted 'Georgie the Giraffe)
> his back reached the ceiling - long legs and his neck and head came down to the height of the bed - I put big eyelashes on him.He had a smile on his face and Lisa and her friends loved him.
> ...


~~~Panels are a great idea..you can take them with you if you need to move!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks for all the great recipes, Sam. It's the Maple Scones that are calling to me!
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about poor, little Bently and his Mom. It's always so hard when the little ones are sick, no matter where you are. Prayers for getting better quickly.
> 
> ...


~~~Love the idea for the book club munchies! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Pretty much my thoughts too... (The oatmeal sounded terrific... as did so many others.) hope Bentley is much better...


~~~~DITTO! DITTO! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> PERFET menu.... and so many that bring back memories... rats done in beer (and shrimp) and the dump cake sounds great too.... I think you should have a 7th inning stretch before dessert.... Mom is a huge baseball fan so I will track down this book.


~~~Oh Dear! They are going to need more than a 7th inning stretch after those "rats"! :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh...love the auto spell check, eh? Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they grow way too fast. --- sam



KateB said:


> Indeed! Has progressed from toddling about to almost running in a matter of weeks! This photo was taken when he discovered he could pull on his drinking straw with his teeth and make it "spit" at his grandpa! Of course grandpa played up good style much to Luke's delight.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DD called today to check in and Btw... she needs me to spend the night Wed. She has a 3 day trip (she hates those) and mark won't be back as originally thought. Rachel leaves for Galveston on Thurs. so it will be a hectic and exciting night. I will love doing it but it sure is going to mean getting my act together on the house cleaning before sister gets in..... I am going to be so embarrassed to have BIL see the pool looking like it does...
> He has never been to our house in all these 35 years.... Oh well, pride goeth before a fall...
> 
> ~~~Think about it....are they coming to visit your house...or YOU?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sounds as though you are getting things sorted- We are always so glad to see you on here - you are missed when you are away. There is always someone somewhere that is a rotten apple!!!! Rise above my dear - you have had practice!!!! luv-AZ


~~~Ain't that the truth! :roll: :roll:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to hear about Alan's progress and praying that it continues.


~~~Ditto! Ditto! Ditto! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I was checking to see how Bentley was doing too... I hope they are on their way home. It's so much easier to deal with a sick little one on your own turf. Hugs to all - so happy to see Melly and it looks like Julie has started making a plan. Alan's Dr is talking about releasing him on Monday. He is so much better than when he went in - but not "well". But she will be switching him to oral steriods and the topical anti-inflammatory treatment can be done at home, so there is no medical reason to keep him. She seems to think that he will continue to improve at home so we will wait and see. This hospital stay has given him a chance to rest and get built back up and given me a minute to pull myself together, so we will go forward and hope for more progress. It sounds like everyone has a busy week coming up - be safe and healthy and happy!!! luv-AZ


~~~Be sure to eat up all the ice cream before Monday! :lol:
Hope his return goes smoothly and he continues to feel better! You, too. Don't forget to take care of yourself!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree wrote:
I just reminded Julie that she has plenty of friends with pointy sticks should anyone cause her any problems. She had a good laugh about that---but it's so true!! I also reminded her that there is a feature within KP to "report issues" to Admin. so she should feel free to use that. I'm always sad when I hear that our members feel hesitant at joining us.



AZ Sticks said:


> I'm with you Rookie - bullying and intimidation have no place here on the forum at large and the KTP and Sam's table is always safe from any of that behavior. Sometimes when you least feel like poking your head out is just when you should come here where you are among friends!


~~~I couldn't say this any better, AZ. Remember this family is always on the positive and has more support than the Eiffel Tower and all the bridges in the world together!. And those bridges can lead you over those who are trying to bring you down. Take heart, Julie! <3


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I never did figure what that typo or spell check idiocy mean't!


Instead of "brats" she was going to cook some "rats"....she lost the "b". Brats is short for bratwurst.

:XD: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He is just so adorable!!! I love that smile!!!


KateB said:


> Indeed! Has progressed from toddling about to almost running in a matter of weeks! This photo was taken when he discovered he could pull on his drinking straw with his teeth and make it "spit" at his grandpa! Of course grandpa played up good style much to Luke's delight.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well it looks like they have pretty much done all they can at this point without surgery - so we will see how it goes once he is home. It will be nice to have him here - but it was a nice break! I am going through a stack of recipes that I have printed out or torn out of magazines and tossing them. This one looks so good that I googled it to find a link. Someone please make this and tell me how yummy it is!!! luv-AZ
> http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/croissant-breakfast-casserole?refurl=&_mid=2271465&_rid=2271465.1311011217.346372


~~~I'm going to try this with sugar-free marmalades. It does sound very special & yummy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> RookieRetiree wrote:
> I just reminded Julie that she has plenty of friends with pointy sticks should anyone cause her any problems. She had a good laugh about that---but it's so true!! I also reminded her that there is a feature within KP to "report issues" to Admin. so she should feel free to use that. I'm always sad when I hear that our members feel hesitant at joining us.
> 
> ~~~I couldn't say this any better, AZ. Remember this family is always on the positive and has more support than the Eiffel Tower and all the bridges in the world together!. And those bridges can lead you over those who are trying to bring you down. Take heart, Julie! <3


Thanks, for that - I am trying to keep smiling- but am a bit worn out at the moment- I will get there.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Indeed! Has progressed from toddling about to almost running in a matter of weeks! This photo was taken when he discovered he could pull on his drinking straw with his teeth and make it "spit" at his grandpa! Of course grandpa played up good style much to Luke's delight.


~~~I can hear the laughter! What a delightful sound! :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Instead of "brats" she was going to cook some "rats"....she lost the "b". Brats is short for bratwurst.
> 
> :XD: :XD:


Now I follow!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Tuesday coming up I am getting my eye exam and most likely new glasses. Then on April 9th I am FINALLY getting my new teeth. :-D :-D


Wow, new home, new job, new puppies, new glasses, new teeth...... I hope it all goes well, and don't let the puppies near them!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Now I follow!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I can hear the laughter! What a delightful sound! :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup:


All you had to do was ask.....!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Today's cleaning spree is over...all I have left to do is clean off the top of my dresser/chest. Of course I've only done one room but OMG it was such a disaster and now it feels so calm and clean. Yeah!

In spite of buying Sydney several new toys guess what his favorite is...rolls of toilet paper! He somehow got into a package yet again today and I've found not 1, not 2 but 4 gnawed on rolls of t.p. Making a note to self: tell DD and DH to PLEASE put the toilet paper up ...do not leave it in a package on the floor. LOL

Today has been a gloriously beautiful day. DH even planted some tomato plants and a couple of bell pepper plants. Temperature wise it has been in the upper 70s (F); spring has sprung. I even have one iris blooming. Leave it to the weatherman to burst my bubble though; we have a nor'easter headed in this next week with freezing temperatures. Will have to be sure DH covers those tender new plants. Right now they are surrounded by straw but I'm afraid they will need more by Tues./Wed. I may have to get my pointy sticks after Mother Nature. Anyone else want to join me?

Melody so sorry Gage is under the weather. Hope he recovers quickly. Also, congrats that you will be getting your new teeth soon too.

Shirley I hope you didn't think I really was asking to place an order for a sweater. I said that in jest and as a way of expressing how gorgeous I think that grey sweater is looking. My comment was meant as a compliment not a request. As I've said before, I wish I could sit at your feet and just learn, learn, learn.

Along with the idea of learning I just ordered some yarn to attempt to make a top for myself. Marianne is going to also try to do the pattern. The pattern is from Annie's.com and is called Sunrise Shell if you want to take a look. Considered easy....hope it is. Here's the link: http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=107829

(hmm...don't know why the link isn't showing up in another color so you may need to copy and paste it not your browser's address bar)

I'm going to pop off for now. Picked up new needles to replace the one Sydney "re-purposed" and work a little on my afghan. 
Remembering my Spring Solution I PLAN to finish the afghan before starting the Sunrise shell....well at least that is the plan.
My knitting ADHD may kick in....

Peace, love and hugs to all until later.
Gweniepooh


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Read quick...Kate I saw and listened to the download you posted...that laughter is so wonderful. I broke into a huge grin just listening to him. Thanks!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the latest on Bentley - he is still in the hospital until tomorrow morning. he also has the adinovirun which is causing some respitory issues - coughing, etc - along with diarrhea. the doctor was just not comfortable letting him go. Heidi and alexis will spend the night at the hospital. 

gary and the rest of the boys have rented a motel room - the place has a pool so they will have fun there.

they called the place where they were to stay in Orlando and they changed the reservation for Saturday/Wednesday to sunday/Thursday which was lovely of them. I just hope they are able to make it.

so that is the status quo as of now - I will let you know with any changes. Heidi sounded upbeat so that helped me feel better. --- sam


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~SO Beautiful! What a treasure! I saw the 1st picture on last week's TP....I wondered what is in the corner of that picture? It looks like white tubes sticking out 3-D style. I was thinking they are hydrothermal vents, which expel super heated liquid from undersea volcanoes. Are they?
> Carol il/oh


no,they were painted white plants that grow on the ocean floor. I had some pictures of the plant life and the different coral growing on the bottom in the sand. It was quite an interesting plant actually, grew from one original stalk.
The most fun I had was painting the Octopus -- I really was happy with it.  Some of the fish look a bit like cartoons, but they were really fish - the colors were so interesting. I had quite a few books with different fish-- It might not be correct as far as water depth or what water they lived in, but they were real fish.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~Wahoo! I've caught up for this week! Still many pages behind for last week....but....baby steps, eh? I made some notes....let's see:
Kathy: VERy glad for you DS and the new job. Hope he continues to enjoy it.
Julie: Great news about a friend in Goulburn NSW. Hope that trip will come up soon! It's always a positive thing to look forward to when it seems possible. And now it seems more possible. Remmeber, there are loads of virtual hugs here whenever you want/need one (or several) {{{{{Julie}}}}}}
Did yo make enough scones to share? They sound yummy!
Sam: let Heidi & family know we are all "on the case" for a speedy recovery for Bentley.
Rookie: stay healthy! I was wondering if you could switch the tables on DD and not be availalbe when she springs things on you?
AZ: continued good wishes & vibes for Alan.
Melody: *WELCOME "home"*
Do the puppies have names?
Agnes: tons of healing energies to you & SO. hope there is improvement!
Angora: *KUDOS TO DH*. I am so glad he gets to hear & experieince some of the effects of his work. I am sure there are tons more that he doesn't hear about.

Healing energies & prayers for all in need....happy Birthday to ALL...glad you are ALL born! 
I'm going to try to keep up this week....the weather is still fairly chilly (below freezing) so staying warm is still a priority!
Carol il/oh


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a very cute top gwen - you will have to model it for us when you have it finished. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Today's cleaning spree is over...all I have left to do is clean off the top of my dresser/chest. Of course I've only done one room but OMG it was such a disaster and now it feels so calm and clean. Yeah!
> 
> In spite of buying Sydney several new toys guess what his favorite is...rolls of toilet paper! He somehow got into a package yet again today and I've found not 1, not 2 but 4 gnawed on rolls of t.p. Making a note to self: tell DD and DH to PLEASE put the toilet paper up ...do not leave it in a package on the floor. LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

oh no he has the flu got to go.

ttyl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~Wahoo! I've caught up for this week! Still many pages behind for last week....but....baby steps, eh? I made some notes....let's see:
> Kathy: VERy glad for you DS and the new job. Hope he continues to enjoy it.
> Julie: Great news about a friend in Goulburn NSW. Hope that trip will come up soon! It's always a positive thing to look forward to when it seems possible. And now it seems more possible. Remmeber, there are loads of virtual hugs here whenever you want/need one (or several) {{{{{Julie}}}}}}
> Did yo make enough scones to share? They sound yummy!
> ...


Enough scones for three meals- so yes some to share- all hugs gratefully accepted, Carol! Got to get some debts paid off- and hopefully not incur more in the interim! Then it will be the savings program- have to work out too if it is worth getting NZ Citizenship- so I could come and go more easily from Australia. But my British passport is good till sometime in 2020. So it is not a matter of huge urgency.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Wrote a novel, got kicked out (happens all the time). I'll try again later. Most important - Healing energy to Bently, humorous energy to Julie, and loving energy to you all!


Glad you had a minute to stop bey even if you did lose your 'novel'! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Tuesday coming up I am getting my eye exam and most likely new glasses. Then on April 9th I am FINALLY getting my new teeth. :-D :-D


FINALLY!!! It's sure been a long wait for your teeth. We expect to see a picture with your new smile!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> me too, have been lucky he hasn't been sick really this winter.
> 
> How are you doing my dear?


Hope Gage's 'sickness' is minor and he's up and playing tomorrow!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I am rather late getting to the tea party this week. Been having a day of not doing much but knitting.
> Bugsy Malone was a great success last night, both the gks enjoyed it and their Mum was presented a lovely bouquet of flowers.
> 
> Sam, I hope Bentley is getting better and I send him and everyone else healing vibes.
> ...


I've missed you. Glad your lateness is just because you've been busy.. Sounds like all the kinks werre worked out of 'Bugsy Malone' during dress rehearsal!
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> the latest on Bentley - he is still in the hospital until tomorrow Heidi sounded upbeat so that helped me feel better. --- sam


Glad to hear that he is on the mend, you must all be relieved.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Enough scones for three meals- so yes some to share- all hugs gratefully accepted, Carol! Got to get some debts paid off- and hopefully not incur more in the interim! Then it will be the savings program- have to work out too if it is worth getting NZ Citizenship- so I could come and go more easily from Australia. But my British passport is good till sometime in 2020. So it is not a matter of huge urgency.


That 's it, Julie, you have a plan of action and seem more upbeat about your problems. We all support you, hugs. You will have to bake lots of cheese scones to keep us all fed. Let us in U.K. Know if there is anything we can do to help at this end.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> the latest on Bentley - he is still in the hospital until tomorrow morning. he also has the adinovirun which is causing some respitory issues - coughing, etc - along with diarrhea. the doctor was just not comfortable letting him go. Heidi and alexis will spend the night at the hospital.
> 
> gary and the rest of the boys have rented a motel room - the place has a pool so they will have fun there.
> 
> ...


thank for the update on BEntley. I know you were relieved that Heidi was upbeat. Bentley is your grandson and dear to you but Heidi is your daughter!!
Hope that precious baby is much better tomorrow.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> no,they were painted white plants that grow on the ocean floor. I had some pictures of the plant life and the different coral growing on the bottom in the sand. It was quite an interesting plant actually, grew from one original stalk.
> The most fun I had was painting the Octopus -- I really was happy with it. Some of the fish look a bit like cartoons, but they were really fish - the colors were so interesting. I had quite a few books with different fish-- It might not be correct as far as water depth or what water they lived in, but they were real fish.


When I saw the murals of the 'undersea' room, it reminded me of the ladies restroom in one of our restaurants, Cheesecake in Paradise. The walls have undersea murals....but no lovelier than Hayley's room.
Junek


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I was glad for the Bentley update, but am so sorry he is still under the weather. Those viruses can really do a number on little ones as their body can dehydrate so quickly. I'm hoping they are still giving him IV fluids to make up for his fluid loss. Prayers.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> oh no he has the flu got to go.
> 
> ttyl.


OH, no. I'm so sorry to hear that, Melody. prayers for his speedy recovery.
Junek


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jknappva said:


> OH, no. I'm so sorry to hear that, Melody. prayers for his speedy recovery.
> Junek


From me too.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh good I will live vicariously through you!!!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm going to try this with sugar-free marmalades. It does sound very special & yummy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

What a delight Luke is. Such a happy child. My but he is growing so fast. Now to a run, look out world. Here comes Luke! :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I feel better too hearing that Heidi sounds better - nice that the hotel was willing to accommodate. Gary and the boys will have a fun swim - hopefully this is just a 24 hour delay. keeping them and you in my heart! luv-AZ


thewren said:


> the latest on Bentley - he is still in the hospital until tomorrow morning. he also has the adinovirun which is causing some respitory issues - coughing, etc - along with diarrhea. the doctor was just not comfortable letting him go. Heidi and alexis will spend the night at the hospital.
> 
> gary and the rest of the boys have rented a motel room - the place has a pool so they will have fun there.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh too special!!! I showed Alan the picture that you sent first and he said "man, that kid is getting big" - and the nurse in the room said "oh he is sooooo cute" and I said "thanks" like I had something to do with it!!! lol


KateB said:


> All you had to do was ask.....!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh no is right...............


gagesmom said:


> oh no he has the flu got to go.
> 
> ttyl.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ceilie...so sorry you lost your novel. I try and remember to do a copy when I write a long one but I hardly ever remember and have lost a few too. :hunf: So nice to hear from you.

Every once in a while you can use the backward button, arrow underneath the red, yellow and green dots and find it again if you do it before you do anything else.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh too special!!! I showed Alan the picture that you sent first and he said "man, that kid is getting big" - and the nurse in the room said "oh he is sooooo cute" and I said "thanks" like I had something to do with it!!! lol


Well, you are his auntie. :wink:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

See!!!!!! I knew someone here would understand!!!


Angora1 said:


> Well, you are his auntie. :wink:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Whoohoo, got to deliver this afternoon at 2:30. And I wasn'tt too sad about losing the load on Monday. We don't get a lot of freight out of Florida and I would have had to deadhead to Atlanta. Need to do some errands tomorrow after a good night's sleep. Today's sleep had been catch as catch can. Was feeling blah but went in to Wendy's and had their new Asian Chicken salad. It is really good and then had a Frostee. So am feeling much more human.

Daralene, I do like jazz. I don't listen to it often. Would love to see your DH in concert. Wonderful that he reads to you. Must make you feel like a queen. Books on cd is as far as I get anyone to read to me!

Good news that Alan is coming home and continued healing thoughts are headed your way. Take care of yourself and drink a glad of wine for me. I need to open one when I get home next.

Melody, I hope Gage feels better soon. I take it that he has the flu. Healing thoughts your way.

Sam, glad that the hospital is taking good care of Bentley. And that the condo in Orlando was able to switch days for them. Prayers for continued healing and fun for the others while down there.

My DS starts his new job in two weeks. I'm sure he is a little anxious about it but he has gotten two shops of his old employer up to government standards but it is so draining on him to drive 45 minutes one way to and from work and getting there at 6 a.m.. Then working after 5 some nights. The extra money will help out, too and since his car is a hybrid, that will save on gas. Thanks for all your good wishes. In a way, I can relate to Ohio Joy and Tim because my DS's father basically deserted us when he was five. He hasn't seen my kids since 1984 and that was his choice. Even though a lot of negative things are said about children raised in single parent homes, my children prove them wrong. They are all hard working, self motivated adults and I am so proud of them. They are raising children to be the same way. Enough of my soapbox.

Julie, glad you are back. I wish I had a thicker skin, too but don't that it will ever happen. Try to stay away from the negative stuff, if possible. Good luck with your plans and I am sorry that the legal situation isn't helping. Remember, you are very important to us here at the TP.

Kate, Luke is so cute. Love his full body smile. Emmett is also growing up too fast. 

Prayers for all, 

Kathy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I was laughing so hard when I read this that I forgot to reply!!! There are 2 Klondike bars in the freezer and I thought of that!!! AND I sent Alan a copy of your message!!!! Ha!!!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Be sure to eat up all the ice cream before Monday! :lol:
> Hope his return goes smoothly and he continues to feel better! You, too. Don't forget to take care of yourself!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Glad you got to offload today - now you can take a breath. I hadn't commented on Emmett's "painting" but I LOVE that picture!!! I'm pretty sure I have one of DS that looks very similar!!! Glad you're feeling better - rest well and lock your doors....luv-AZ edit: wine drunk!


kehinkle said:


> Whoohoo, got to deliver this afternoon at 2:30. And I wasn'tt too sad about losing the load on Monday. We don't get a lot of freight out of Florida and I would have had to deadhead to Atlanta. Need to do some errands tomorrow after a good night's sleep. Today's sleep had been catch as catch can. Was feeling blah but went in to Wendy's and had their new Asian Chicken salad. It is really good and then had a Frostee. So am feeling much more human.
> 
> Daralene, I do like jazz. I don't listen to it often. Would love to see your DH in concert. Wonderful that he reads to you. Must make you feel like a queen. Books on cd is as far as I get anyone to read to me!
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today's cleaning spree is over...all I have left to do is clean off the top of my dresser/chest. Of course I've only done one room but OMG it was such a disaster and now it feels so calm and clean. Yeah!
> 
> Shirley I hope you didn't think I really was asking to place an order for a sweater. I said that in jest and as a way of expressing how gorgeous I think that grey sweater is looking. My comment was meant as a compliment not a request. As I've said before, I wish I could sit at your feet and just learn, learn, learn.
> 
> ...


Gwen -- I didn't think that although If I was closer I would make you one without thinking twice. Hardest part of my way of doing things is having to have exact measurements. I am honored you like it that much . Please don't ever think I would misunderstand you. I admire you very much and you are a sister of my heart.

I started another one for me -- it is a variety of DK and sport yarn and I am doing a top down and using a huge variety of colors. Don't know how it will look but it will be a nice light summer sweater and I will be able to wear everything with in as far as colors are concerned. Not at all like my coat of many colors but it will be interesting to see what I end up with.

I added the collar yarn down the front and across the bottom of my orange cardigan -- like it a lot better.

It is snowing here - winter's last blast I hope. The forecast is to carry on with 'winter' until at least Wednesday! grrr. We are not going to Banff- We had hoped to have lunch on the Vermillion Lakes and walk Banff Avenue. The road to Banff is not in very good shape so we just decided to wait a month.

Our 59th anniversary is on April 21 and it hopefully will be much nicer- 59 years!! ye Gods! Hard for us to believe it can be that long - quite a journey and I am just thankful we have made it together. We are so lucky and we both appreciate that fact.

Still now definite word on that plane-- It does sound as it could have gone into the ocean near Perth -- Chinese have seen something not far from where Australia saw something.

I just hope they find out for sure, what happened for the sake of all the families. It is so sad - so many Chinese families were only allowed one child and many of them were on the plane.

Soo sad - It is hard enough to lose your children but not to know what happened would be horrible.

Sam, have you talked to Heidi?? I hope the little one is feeling better.

Julie - I am sorry the legal information left much to be desired. I don't understand that - as you are legally his next of kin? weird .

I am glad you are in contact with someone who would put you up so that you would not have to stay with Fale's family if you are able to go to Australia.

Luke is so cute- you must just be so happy to have him in your Life Kate. I love his smile. They are so wonderful and they grow so quickly.

My shoulder is acting up a bit tonight so will stay off the computer for awhile. Hope to get back and say goodnight.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> See!!!!!! I knew someone here would understand!!!


Why of course. He's growing up with us and we probably see him as much as his relatives and all love him. He truly is our precious wee one, along with others like Bentley, Seth, Gage, Livey and Rachel and all Caren's wee ones in additon to Seth and......on and on.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza wrote:
~~~Be sure to eat up all the ice cream before Monday!
Hope his return goes smoothly and he continues to feel better! You, too. Don't forget to take care of yourself!



AZ Sticks said:


> I was laughing so hard when I read this that I forgot to reply!!! There are 2 Klondike bars in the freezer and I thought of that!!! AND I sent Alan a copy of your message!!!! Ha!!!


That is too funny. Hope Alan got a kick out of it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow Kathy, you like jazz. Marianne does also. You might not hear him play but you might meet him if he comes to KAP.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is something that would interest our counterparts overseas and maybe some of us on this side of the ocean. This is the musician Bill went to NYC for a memorial concert on what would have been her 96th birthday. I kept saying she was on PBS but it was NPR. Marian just died late last year. She was sharp of mind till the end. She was from England and still has many relatives there. Her maiden name was Turner but she used Page for a stage name till she married a McPartland, also a jazz player:

Marian McPartland Awarded "Officer of the Order of the British Empire" by Queen Elizabeth II

Legendary jazz pianist and National Public Radio host Marian McPartland was awarded the prestigious "Officer of the Order of the British Empire" honor by Queen Elizabeth II. McPartland received the citation - the highest honor other than "Dame" - for services to jazz and for aspiring young musicians in the United States. 91 year-old McPartland continues to showcase the world's top musicians on NPR's longest-running and most widely carried jazz program, Marian McPartland's Piano Jazz.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathy, I love that picture and saying. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Why of course. He's growing up with us and we probably see him as much as his relatives and all love him. He truly is our precious wee one, along with others like Bentley, Seth and......


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> the latest on Bentley - he is still in the hospital until tomorrow morning. he also has the adinovirun which is causing some respitory issues - coughing, etc - along with diarrhea. the doctor was just not comfortable letting him go. Heidi and alexis will spend the night at the hospital.
> 
> gary and the rest of the boys have rented a motel room - the place has a pool so they will have fun there.
> 
> ...


I know this has been hard on you Sam and of course, all his aunties on here are concerned too. Prayers for our dear little Bentley. I know their breathing tubes are so tiny when they are little that it is truly scary when they have trouble breathing and then dehydration is dangerous too. So glad he is getting good care. Wonderful that Heidi sounded upbeat. I'm sure that helped you. Glad the reservations were able to be changed. Will be glad when Bentley is all well again. Nobody understands breathing problems better than you.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Haven't heard back from him - but he will laugh -


Angora1 said:


> cmaliza wrote:
> ~~~Be sure to eat up all the ice cream before Monday!
> Hope his return goes smoothly and he continues to feel better! You, too. Don't forget to take care of yourself!
> 
> That is too funny. Hope Alan got a kick out of it.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Isn't there a piano at Heidi's???? Why am I thinking that there is....EDIT - didn't you once post a link to DH playing???? I think I still have it somewhere - on utube - it was great - am I imagining this??? Oh did I drink too much wine????


Angora1 said:


> Wow Kathy, you like jazz. Marianne does also. You might not hear him play but you might meet him if he comes to KAP.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer...59 yrs. and counting. Wow, look out 60,here you come. That is so wonderful and I know you have still got a very loving relationship. An inspiration for all of us. Please remind us so we can congratulate you at the right time. Will you do anything special, like a big party??


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi,all. Typing with one hand. Had hand surgery yesterday . Nothing serious but just cumbersome and it is my right hand. 
Melanie, so great to hear from you. I am way behind with you all. Hope that dear little one is feeling better soon, Sam. 
Luke is a charmer for sure.
Feel better all, happiness to all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Hi,all. Typing with one hand. Had hand surgery yesterday . Nothing serious but just cumbersome and it is my right hand.
> Melanie, so great to hear from you. I am way behind with you all. Hope that dear little one is feeling better soon, Sam.
> Luke is a charmer for sure.
> Feel better all, happiness to all.


Hi Spider. What happened that you needed hand surgery????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the kudos for DH. He is back practicing for his solo concert. The last thing he needed was 3 sets of company before his concert, but he told his sister and her husband and his best friend it was ok, so it is on his head. LOL Of course, I'm the one that gets to clean. :shock: I know itwill be so nice when it is done. So now it is back to all the regular practicing, but I'm sure the magic of the trip lingers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Purplefi...Congratulations to your DD on a successful performance. The flowers at the end are so nice but she earned every one of them andmuch more. It is so stressful,but she did it. Bravo :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You must have felt so proud of her and deservedly so.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I have been out of pocket for a while. My three girls and Jim keep me hoppin. 
Allyson went back to the plastic surgeon for a second time for evaluation for a breast reduction. The last time we talked she told me she was in an F or FF? Anyway, the Dr. said she definintely needed one due to back issues but did not think insurance would approve. They denied it again but he said it is going to be appealed, so I am sending up many prayers on her behalf.
They did the nerve block on Angie and instead of working (the Dr told her before he did the procedure of everything that could happen and he did not think it would work). True to form, it did not work and her pain is worse along with severe muscle spasms and the foot she broke is twice the size it was and redder than before. Another prayer being sent up. Desperately want to see her get her life back from this horrendous virus.
Kelsey has to get an MRI as pain is going down her leg now. Think she may be looking at more invasive back surgery. This along with fighting migraine H/S, for which she is seeing the top specialist in the state.
Jim fell out of the bed again the other night and hit his mouth on the bedside table. Split his lip and got a horrendous rug burn. He continues to have spells and they are more frequent now. The girls and I are all worried. I dont think they are all related to blood sugar but I dont know whether it is his heart or circulation. His legs and feet hurt all the time from the neuropathy. Carley and Pappaw went to Columbus to the MSU games this weekend and I am thrilled that he can have a little fun but for the first time in 46 years I discouraged him from going. I worry so about something happening to him and it is four hours from here. I have always encouraged him to go and have fun at the MSU games. They are coming home Sunday sometime.
With the mouse out of the house, the cat has cleaned out all closets, cabinets, and drawers. Allyson went through everything I was ditching and picked out what she wanted, then I had the Rescue Mission pick up the rest. I have one closet left.the one in Carleys room, but figured I would get it done this summer when she is with her family. My body and back just gave out. Next week I have clening and it will be one room a day for me.
I made two Bible Purses, one for my sister, last week. When I figure out how to put a picture on here will show you. I had no pattern, just kind of did my think. I never had a lot of guidance with sewing but was pleased with how they turned out. Sister was tickled with hers. I let her choose and of coarse she chose my favorite (she didnt know) but I wouldnt have it any other way. They have told her stepdaughter it is just a matter of time with all the invasive cancer. So very sad.
SAM, as usual the opening and recipes was wonderful. I am so sorry to hear of Bentleys virus and hospital stay on vacation. I am sure many prayer warriors have already been lifting him up but add me to the list. Our warriors are powerful here, especially on the behalf of little ones.
AGNES, So sorry for your SOs chest infection. Rest assured, we have him covered and wrapped in healing wings of the Angels. You take care of you. Your turn will come when he gets home, sweet lady.
MELODY, what a thrill to get your sweet little note. We have felt a heartfelt emptiness with your absence. So sorry no one stepped up to help you all move, but glad you got er done and are settled in. I am thrilled that stress has been lifted and you can get back to the loving family I know you are. PUPPIES! How wonderful. They couldnt have come at a better time for Gage. Hate to hear he is sick. You know he is on the prayer list.
SHIRLEY, your sweater is just beautiful and the mural just took my breath away due to its being so very lovely. I love the idea of the privacy screne. She would always have it then. You inspire us all to reach for the stars.
JOY, planting tomato plants makes one feel like spring is actually in the air. Nothing like a home grown tomato.
DARALENE, behind good men there is a woman. Dont ever forget it. You DH deserves all the recognition he is getting as he has worked hard to get there and needs to feel appreciation of his talent, BUT you have major talent too, and along with Jynx, Julie, and many others here are deeply loved and respected. We admire you too and you make us all want to expand out knowledge. We love you, dear sister.
SANDI, I am heartbroken Alan is having trouble with the diet. Maybe when he gets home, you can both catch your breath, regroup, and deide where you need to go from here.surgery? Maybe in the long run it would be a more solid path to take. You both are in our prayers. I know how it hurts to see the love of ones life suffering and not be able to fix it and I know it can bring your spirits down. Prayer warriors never rest. They are always at work on you and Alans behalf.
TOURLADY, welcome to the family.
JEANNETTE, I just love reading what you are cooking. If I lived with you I would have a really major weight problem.
KATHY, congratulations on your sons new job and lowered stress. Know you are one proud Moma
JUNE, diabetic do have problems psychologically. They tend to be fight depression and grumpiness through no fault to themselves. Jim has not been himself since being diagnosed. He is faithful to take his medicine but does not always eat right.
I pray you all have a good week. I Love You All to the Moon and Back. Will be busy cleaning but will be lurking as I can. Betty


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gagesmom...So sorry to hear Gage has the flu. Hope it won't last long and is the shorter version. Poor little guy.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil wrote:
Well if I said finish them all I wouldn't have a hope and so would have given up almost straight away. But if achievalbe then it might get done. Cheated this month, had a jumper that i was given almost finsihed. Just needed to work out how to finsih it which I did (only needed to add straight rib for the top of the front and back. Done this and half the sewing up so will finish that next week. April shouldn't be so pressured for knitting so will do a bigger item.

Her is what had been taking up my knitting time recently- only hte front but the rest will be plain anyway. No way will I be finished when we leave tomorrow (will be almost there by this time tomorrow), but hopefull can finish it up there. 
Not going to have enough black in the one dye lot. So will put a stripe in the back as Jynx suggested. And then use the second dyleot above it and for the armhole and neck ribbing.Means going out today to get another ball of yarn for it though. Well at least it will make me walk- I hadn't been going to bother today.
I love it- but have doscovered that two colours are so close to each other that I have one section in which I changed to the wrong colour. Unfortunately I just can't redo most of the whole thing!


~~~This pattern is called "tumbling blocks". It has been part of the legend of codes built into quilts made by slaves for the Underground Railroad. As a teacher this was one of my most favorite "units". Like the Iditarod, I used these quilts as a general theme for many activities in all subject areas. One of my most favorite projects. One year, the quilts the kids had made were sent to Uzbekistan as part of a cultural exchange program that shared history projects between the 2 countries.
There is some debate as to whether the slaves actually had coded quilts.....I believe they did. Part of the argument against the coded quilts is that there is no written history....DUH! Also, that there are no quilts in existance. Well, to begin with, the pieces the slaves had for quilts were not the best materials, and much used. Also, once a quilt was made, it had a hard life. Also.....there was an EXTREME need to keep these things secret! I believe in the cleverness and secrecy of the slaves. Tumbling Blocks said to the slaves....pack your bags/thigns...get ready to go. Some say that the number of blocks gave clues as to the number of days until the "conductor" would appear. I'm not too sure about that.

Anyway....this is an impressivley beautiful sweater!

cmaliza


~~~This is the response I wrote to Darowill's picture of the sweater whe was working on. It really struck a cord with me. The picture is on page 85 of last week's KTP.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog...It seems upon reading your post that there is just too much for one person to bear. Your shoulders must be so sore from holding everybody up. I truly admire you and don't know how you do it. You must have a very strong faith. I will remember you and each one of your precious family going through so much, including the one who is making her final journey. Bushels of Hugs and Healing Wishes with prayers.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just catching up with all the posts, his tummy has settled down for now. He caught a bit of a snooze earlier. I am making a hat and sweater set right now. I finished the back of it, and I got the left front started this afternoon and about 3/4 of the way done. Have to work tomorrow morning. Off to bed. Sweet dreams and hugs to you all.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Designer...59 yrs. and counting. Wow, look out 60,here you come. That is so wonderful and I know you have still got a very loving relationship. An inspiration for all of us. Please remind us so we can congratulate you at the right time. Will you do anything special, like a big party??


No - we will go out with the family, if the two of us don't go up to Banff for a couple of days. That is what we usually do - we love going up there- staying at a nice hotel-- having a picnic on the picnic tables overlooking Mt. Rundle. We have done that about 30-40 times at least over the years. The kids gave us a surprise anniversary party for our 40th which was very nice - but we would rather just go off either with the family or just the two of us. It is a very special day for us and we both feel that way. Hard to believe it is so close to 60! Better every year -- We are both lucky.

There are quite a few on the KTP who have really good marriages too. I have often wondered why some do and some don't -- especially when we hardly knew each other.
3 days and you are taking a huge chance although it didn't seem like it . I felt I knew it would work. amazing


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Panels are a great idea..you can take them with you if you need to move!


Panels are a great idea here in Australia for renters, but these days need to be light weight for attachment to wall. We are definitely not permitted to decorate rooms the way we want them, not like home owners, and these days are not permitted nails to hang stuff. Must be adhesive hooks, which like to fall off in the hot weather.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> darowil wrote:
> Well if I said finish them all I wouldn't have a hope and so would have given up almost straight away. But if achievalbe then it might get done. Cheated this month, had a jumper that i was given almost finsihed. Just needed to work out how to finsih it which I did (only needed to add straight rib for the top of the front and back. Done this and half the sewing up so will finish that next week. April shouldn't be so pressured for knitting so will do a bigger item.
> 
> Her is what had been taking up my knitting time recently- only hte front but the rest will be plain anyway. No way will I be finished when we leave tomorrow (will be almost there by this time tomorrow), but hopefull can finish it up there.
> ...


Absolutely fascinating. Yes, there had to be some way of communicating. I know stained glass windows told the story for the peasants that couldn't read. Thank you for that.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Have heard back and yes he did laugh - and asked that I Please eat the klondike bars!!!


AZ Sticks said:


> Haven't heard back from him - but he will laugh -


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Ceili said:


> Wrote a novel, got kicked out (happens all the time). I'll try again later. Most important - Healing energy to Bently, humorous energy to Julie, and loving energy to you all!


Good to see you.. have missed you.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you.. have missed you.


Ceili wrote:
Wrote a novel, got kicked out (happens all the time). I'll try again later. Most important - Healing energy to Bently, humorous energy to Julie, and loving energy to you all!

Missed Ceili too! and missed this post - lovely to see you!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathy, congratulations to your son on landing the new job, I hope he enjoys working there. I hope you can find something to make your weekend of waiting enjoyable.

AZ, glad Alan seems to be progressing, hope it continues & he can get home soon.

Julie, I'm glad you are getting together a plan for seeing Fale & hope it works out. Glad you are back here & hope you are feeling more upbeat soon. 

June, it is too bad your daughter cannot find time to enjoy her hobbies these days, I know life & work can certainly put a cramp in any time for yourself. Hopefully in the future she can find time to get back to painting. Diabetes can be such a devastating illness, terrible when there is nerve damage, leads to so many complications.

Rookie, hope you enjoy your weekend with the little ones. Safe travels.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Mostly reading as I can today. I worked this morning. This afternoon I did laundry and then went out with DS#1 to see his GF compete in a friendly dance competition. Mostly a popularity contest but it was so much fun. This was the first time I got to see her dance and during intermission I was able to see my son dancing with her. I won a raffle basket tonight. It was the banana basket. I gave most of the things to son's GF-monkey, bananas, banana holder, sunglasses, runts candy, certificate for a 30 minute ride in a banana car. I kept 2 bananas and a box of runts candies and a gift certificate for free pizza. The Monkey was cute so I told her to put it on her bed.
There was a variety of dances, some funny and some serious.

AZ...I think you need to take all of your pointy sticks and line the entry into the kitchen. Take a picture and tell Alan that we are warning him of the dangers that lurk in that kitchen. He must treat things in the kitchen with caution as pointy sticks could hurt him if he gets near things that will make him sick. It is our way of letting him know that we care and don't want certain foods making him sick again.

Kathy...happy to hear the load is delivered and you are having a day to get things done.

Safe travels to those who are traveling this weekend. Praying for Bentley and family today. I am so tired that I am falling asleep at the computer so time to get some sleep. Take care and know that I am thinking of you.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pacer said - AZ...I think you need to take all of your pointy sticks and line the entry into the kitchen. Take a picture and tell Alan that we are warning him of the dangers that lurk in that kitchen. He must treat things in the kitchen with caution as pointy sticks could hurt him if he gets near things that will make him sick. It is our way of letting him know that we care and don't want certain foods making him sick again. And I am laughing!!! I will share this with him in the morning!!! He might have a response Pacer..... luv-AZ Edit: Oh and how fun to see the dancing and win a prize! Sounds like a great outing and I am so glad to hear you do something for you for a change!!! luv you my friend! -


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Shirley, congratulations on your anniversary, 59 yrs, Wow! What an accomplishment, hope you get to have many more. My friends parents are having their 70th in June, he is 98 & she is 97. Amazing.

Kate, Luke has the most beautiful smile I have ever seen, what a cutie!

Betty, as Anagora said, your shoulders must e getting tired with all that wring on them. I hope all your family started feeling better soon, what a worry for you.

Sam, I hope Bentley is better soon, poor little guy. It's nice they were able to change their accommodations without too much trouble, when it is for sickness they should change it without a penalty.

Our Quilting day went well, I got my "weaving " done for the table runner, just have to put the borders on it, hopefully in the next few days. I like how it si looking & will send a picture when it is done. Tonight I am paying for working at it for too long today, too much stretching so my arm is aching tonight I have a cold pack on it now. 

Delbert picked up Zach today, he wanted to come for a sleepover, Addisons nose was out of joint at being left home so he picked her up after I got home at suppertime. Both are sound asleep so I'm sure they will be up early so I better get off her & go to bed. Have a good night all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> That 's it, Julie, you have a plan of action and seem more upbeat about your problems. We all support you, hugs. You will have to bake lots of cheese scones to keep us all fed. Let us in U.K. Know if there is anything we can do to help at this end.


The main thing is that you are all at my back! For which I am very grateful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Whoohoo, got to deliver this afternoon at 2:30. And I wasn'tt too sad about losing the load on Monday. We don't get a lot of freight out of Florida and I would have had to deadhead to Atlanta. Need to do some errands tomorrow after a good night's sleep. Today's sleep had been catch as catch can. Was feeling blah but went in to Wendy's and had their new Asian Chicken salad. It is really good and then had a Frostee. So am feeling much more human.
> 
> Daralene, I do like jazz. I don't listen to it often. Would love to see your DH in concert. Wonderful that he reads to you. Must make you feel like a queen. Books on cd is as far as I get anyone to read to me!
> 
> ...


Thanks Kathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Gwen -- I didn't think that although If I was closer I would make you one without thinking twice. Hardest part of my way of doing things is having to have exact measurements. I am honored you like it that much . Please don't ever think I would misunderstand you. I admire you very much and you are a sister of my heart.
> 
> I started another one for me -- it is a variety of DK and sport yarn and I am doing a top down and using a huge variety of colors. Don't know how it will look but it will be a nice light summer sweater and I will be able to wear everything with in as far as colors are concerned. Not at all like my coat of many colors but it will be interesting to see what I end up with.
> 
> ...


Does not seem to carry any weight! I am so glad that I will have a base away from the family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, congratulations to your son on landing the new job, I hope he enjoys working there. I hope you can find something to make your weekend of waiting enjoyable.
> 
> AZ, glad Alan seems to be progressing, hope it continues & he can get home soon.
> 
> ...


It feels a long way in the future right now- but I will get there.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> What a delight Luke is. Such a happy child. My but he is growing so fast. Now to a run, look out world. Here comes Luke! :thumbup:


I totally agree with Daralene. Such a wonderful totally involved sunny laugh that you can only see in a toddler! He's definitely going to be a lady-killer! And he's going to have such happy memories of his dear grandparents.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Healing wishes for Bentley and for Gage.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> no,they were painted white plants that grow on the ocean floor. I had some pictures of the plant life and the different coral growing on the bottom in the sand. It was quite an interesting plant actually, grew from one original stalk.
> The most fun I had was painting the Octopus -- I really was happy with it. Some of the fish look a bit like cartoons, but they were really fish - the colors were so interesting. I had quite a few books with different fish-- It might not be correct as far as water depth or what water they lived in, but they were real fish.


What a wonderful idea to paint new panels, but don't risk aggravating the shoulder, Shirley. The undersea mural must have been so treasured, and was obviously well researched as well as skilfully painted. And the giraffe you told us about sounds tremendous fun for a child's room; you certainly have put your talent to good use for everyone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am finally caught up on last weeks TP and have arrived at this one. LOL. It is Sunday evening here and I have read any current news yet. It was cool here yesterday and today... about 19c. Went to a wedding (my friends daughter) yesterday. It was a lovely wedding and reception. Nice to get out for a while.
DD had a bad night on Friday but seems reasonable again at the moment. Mum is doing great (thank goodness).
Off to catch up on here........


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Welcome back Gagesmum.  

Sam... I hope Bentley is improving, I havent read much yet so I am hoping to see he getting better.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wonderful opening as usual Sam! You continue to outdo yourself week to week. A huge hug and thank you for your efforts.
> When I did get busy I went with DD to pick up the Love Truck from yesterday's "out of gas" fiasco and then headed to LYS to get a new pair of straights since Sydney and eaten mine. I then headed to PetSmart and bought chew toys and deshedding comb/brush. ALSO bought some spray stuff called No Chew to try on things I DO NOT want the little 4 legged angel to chew on. Accidentally got some of it on my lips (don't know how) and YUCK! Sure hope he has the same reaction though that is questionable. I sprayed it on a bag filled with paper trash that I had tied shut and set next to me on the floor. As he went trouncing through he snagged it in his mouth and showed no reaction. (sigh.... :thumbdown: ) I've soaked my cables and shoes and corner of my recliner with the stuff so I'm crossing my fingers it will work.
> 
> L


I remember wasting money on some keep off type of spray for Oscar and nope... nothing. So i googled and now use in a spray bottle... half white vinegar and half apple cider vinegar. It works great with Oscar. Have to be careful though not to get it on carpet etc as I reckon it would remove colour. Good luck


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Thanks Pacer. I am known as DH's wife and it was funny when son was growing up and having accomplishments of his own and I would be known as his mother. I really didn't have any accomplishments other than being the wife and mother and I loved it and was proud of them, but it is fun on here because here I am known for me. Even when I got married, people said, "Take good care of HIM." Not take good care of her. DH says it is my turn now. LOL Glad it is still his turn too. I can share.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I remember wasting money on some keep off type of spray for Oscar and nope... nothing. So i googled and now use in a spray bottle... half white vinegar and half apple cider vinegar. It works great with Oscar. Have to be careful though not to get it on carpet etc as I reckon it would remove colour. Good luck


I have used white vinegar to clean after cat messes, without it stripping colour out of the carpet- works really well to get rid of the pong!

Edit: after first using baking soda to draw out the 'moisture'.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Poor Bentley, at least he is in the best place to combat the viruses. He has an angel looking out for him. Mind you, changing seasons will always have viruses on the lose.
> 
> Give Bentley a huge cuddle when they are all home.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: I am glad that you both managed to get together for a while.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I am glad that you both managed to get together for a while.


Pity Australia is so huge- I am back to planning going to Goulburn as a safe distance from Lupe- but close enough to be able to visit Fale with luck. My friend is mooting a visit to Canberra as well- sounds quite the prospect of a holiday!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have used white vinegar to clean after cat messes, without it stripping colour out of the carpet- works really well to get rid of the pong!


Hi Julie, how are you? I have read your posts and I think I have the general idea. I was sorry to hear that someone on the forum has upset you. You know how much you are loved by our little family here and please take no notice of any others. 
Also I gather that the legal help wasnt helpful. Sorry to hear this.
It sounds like you have some hope of seeing Fale again in the future. This sounds positive. Keep you chin up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pity Australia is so huge- I am back to planning going to Goulburn as a safe distance from Lupe- but close enough to be able to visit Fale with luck. My friend is mooting a visit to Canberra as well- sounds quite the prospect of a holiday!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie, how are you? I have read your posts and I think I have the general idea. I was sorry to hear that someone on the forum has upset you. You know how much you are loved by our little family here and please take no notice of any others.
> Also I gather that the legal help wasnt helpful. Sorry to hear this.
> It sounds like you have some hope of seeing Fale again in the future. This sounds positive. Keep you chin up.


I just need not to let my temper get the better of of me- I have been feeling very angry with them all- for the hoops they are putting me through- But I do have Fofoa's number- and hopefully will be able to find out what is happening when things are less busy for her- March she had to clean the church, do the flowers etc- which on top of working does not leave much time for anything. so glad your Mum is OK- things with DD sound same old same old!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just need not to let my temper get the better of of me- I have been feeling very angry with them all- for the hoops they are putting me through- But I do have Fofoa's number- and hopefully will be able to find out what is happening when things are less busy for her- March she had to clean the church, do the flowers etc- which on top of working does not leave much time for anything. so glad your Mum is OK- things with DD sound same old same old!


Yep, pretty much the same. I must admit though that she has been quite pleasant with me though, which is very nice. No horrid attitude for a long time. Looks promising or at least peaceful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, pretty much the same. I must admit though that she has been quite pleasant with me though, which is very nice. No horrid attitude for a long time. Looks promising or at least peaceful.


And long may it last!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And long may it last!


 :thumbup:

Take care and keep smiling. One day at a time is my motto.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I was checking to see how Bentley was doing too... I hope they are on their way home. It's so much easier to deal with a sick little one on your own turf. Hugs to all - so happy to see Melly and it looks like Julie has started making a plan. Alan's Dr is talking about releasing him on Monday. He is so much better than when he went in - but not "well". But she will be switching him to oral steriods and the topical anti-inflammatory treatment can be done at home, so there is no medical reason to keep him. She seems to think that he will continue to improve at home so we will wait and see. This hospital stay has given him a chance to rest and get built back up and given me a minute to pull myself together, so we will go forward and hope for more progress. It sounds like everyone has a busy week coming up - be safe and healthy and happy!!! luv-AZ


Well that is good to hear! I hope he continues to improve and this doc is prepared to "keep an eye on him".


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sounds as though you are getting things sorted- We are always so glad to see you on here - you are missed when you are away. There is always someone somewhere that is a rotten apple!!!! Rise above my dear - you have had practice!!!! luv-AZ


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Up to page 7 in case I dont read more tonight. I am watching Downton Abbey Season 4 on tv.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The main thing is that you are all at my back! For which I am very grateful!


And holding you up from below so you will never reach bottom.  :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> And holding you up from below so you will never reach bottom.  :wink: :thumbup:


That is a nice thought- thanks Angora!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am off back to bed now- at precisely Monday Morning- sleepy at last!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey, it's a mix of sunshine and showers today and not too warm either. Going to be very lazy today and knit as my FM is messing about. Planning for a quietish week as I am off on holiday with the family to Devon next week. I have found a very nice wool shop where we are going so I guess I will have to go and have a look.

Hope Bentley and Gage are getting better, sending them healing vibes and to all others who need them and Sunday hugs to all.

Photos from yesterday...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a nice thought- thanks Angora!


You are welcome. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam...Hoping for continued good news on Bentley. Praying for our precious little guy.

Pacer...That friendly dance competition must have been fun. I got into watching ballroom dancing when I lived in Germany. It was really fun and they sure had their stars. Beautiful to watch the gowns and wonderful dancing. You must have been so proud of your DS and his GF.

Bonnie...This may be the first time I have ever heard of anyone having a 70th wedding anniversary. This is really a big one. I imagine the mayor will be there. My goodness, might be worth the Prime Minister coming. LOL They should do a write-up in the paper also. That is absolutely wonderful. Congratulations to your friend's parents! Can't wait to see the table runner.

Gage...So sorry you are sick and hope you will be feeling better very soon.

Purplefi...Striking colors in today's photos. I'm afraid our sky is grey today and it snowed again.:shock: I know when warm weather finally arrives for good it will take me totally by surprise. I've forgotten what it is like to be warm.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Purplefi...Striking colors in today's photos. I'm afraid our sky is grey today and it snowed again.:shock: I know when warm weather finally arrives for good it will take me totally by surprise. I've forgotten what it is like to be warm.


Hi Angora,
The sky changed som quickly last night and I just managed to catch it. Blue sky here at the moment, but the wind is cold. I'm staying in by the fire and knitting today.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugarsugar...Your poor daughter and poor you. This is been such a difficult pregnancy. Glad she is better at the moment your mother is doing better.

Julie...Have not heard the term pong. Is that the odor? Do hope you get to talk with Fofoa soon but know when she is so busy is not the best time.

The books DH reads to me are not fiction but usually educational or religions. We learn so much and often get into great discussions. It is fun, but I admit to falling asleep from time to time.

The grandchildren will be doing a flashmob at the mall for their new musical, Beauty and the Beast. It will just be one tune and they will have coats on over their costumes and then at 3pm they will take their coats off, perhaps one at a time, and start singing. I have a party to be at for my Godson, so not sure how I will work it, but would love to see it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Angora,
> The sky changed som quickly last night and I just managed to catch it. Blue sky here at the moment, but the wind is cold. I'm staying in by the fire and knitting today.


Have a wonderful time being warm and knitting. I am affected by the weather too Purple and sure has been a down time for me when I have so much to do. Know my limits, so just using time for getting the house done for company. Hope you have a lovely time in Devon. Perhaps, if the camera is handy you could share a little of the town and LYS. Glad you caught that gorgeous sky even if just for a moment. It was just the right moment. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My DS starts his new job in two weeks. I'm sure he is a little anxious about it but he has gotten two shops of his old employer up to government standards but it is so draining on him to drive 45 minutes one way to and from work and getting there at 6 a.m.. Then working after 5 some nights. The extra money will help out, too and since his car is a hybrid, that will save on gas. Thanks for all your good wishes. In a way, I can relate to Ohio Joy and Tim because my DS's father basically deserted us when he was five. He hasn't seen my kids since 1984 and that was his choice. Even though a lot of negative things are said about children raised in single parent homes, my children prove them wrong. They are all hard working, self motivated adults and I am so proud of them. They are raising children to be the same way. Enough of my soapbox.

Julie, glad you are back. I wish I had a thicker skin, too but don't that it will ever happen. Try to stay away from the negative stuff, if possible. Good luck with your plans and I am sorry that the legal situation isn't helping. Remember, you are very important to us here at the TP.

Kate, Luke is so cute. Love his full body smile. Emmett is also growing up too fast.

Prayers for all,

Kathy[/quote]

The fathers who desert their children don't deserve the title 'father'. Thank goodness, there are many more who give everything for their families. So far as single parenting, my grandson is another example of how great they can grow up. He's only 11 but he's well behaved, mature and polite. He'll be a great man when he's grown.
Glad you're not disappointed to lose Mon.'s load. And that you got some sleep.
My grandson and grand-daughter both drive about 40 miles each way to work. But they wouldn't give up living in the country. At least they don't have to be at work at 6 am. The only problem is the grand-daughter has the 4 1/2 mile bridge to drive and sometimes it ices over when all the roads are clear. And the grandson has a 10 minute ferry ride unless he wants to drive over 50 miles. But they both know how lucky they are to have jobs in this economy.
Hugs and drive safely.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Can't wait to see the dk and fingering yarn sweater. I know it will be lovely as all of yours are.
We need a picture of the orange cardigan with the new addition of yarn.
Sorry about the delayed trip to Banff but with the roads in bad shape, I'm sure it's much smarter to wait.
59 yrs! WOW! If my DH had lived, we would have been married 60 yrs in Oct of this year. I was a child bride! LOL!! Not really, but 17 yrs old is still a child when I think about it now.
You're so lucky to still have each other. I was a widow before I was 50.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi,all. Typing with one hand. Had hand surgery yesterday . Nothing serious but just cumbersome and it is my right hand.
> Melanie, so great to hear from you. I am way behind with you all. Hope that dear little one is feeling better soon, Sam.
> Luke is a charmer for sure.
> Feel better all, happiness to all.


Now, why didn't you tell all your sisters and brothers here that you were having hand surgery so we could be praying for you?!! 
I hope it heals quickly...not having the use of a hand is very hard.
Hugs...and prayers that it will heal quickly.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

JUNE, diabetic do have problems psychologically. They tend to be fight depression and grumpiness through no fault to themselves. Jim has not been himself since being diagnosed. He is faithful to take his medicine but does not always eat right.
I pray you all have a good week. I Love You All to the Moon and Back. Will be busy cleaning but will be lurking as I can. Betty[/quote]

I'm so sorry to hear that your family has so many health problems. I know Angie is getting so discouraged..the poor girl just can't catch a break. I will keep all of your family and you in my prayers. 
It's so true about diabetics. My daughter had a problem with anxiety before the diabetes diagnosis and her dr. gave her depression meds a couple of years ago. It has made all the difference in the world. But she still isn't eating right. But what can you do? She's grown so she has to make her own decisions.
I know you're worried sick about your DH. And men tend to think their health problems will heal themselves when they really need to see the dr.
Hugs...and prayers for you, too!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just catching up with all the posts, his tummy has settled down for now. He caught a bit of a snooze earlier. I am making a hat and sweater set right now. I finished the back of it, and I got the left front started this afternoon and about 3/4 of the way done. Have to work tomorrow morning. Off to bed. Sweet dreams and hugs to you all.


Glad Gage is a little better. With our children any little improvement is dear!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, congratulations to your son on landing the new job, I hope he enjoys working there. I hope you can find something to make your weekend of waiting enjoyable.
> 
> AZ, glad Alan seems to be progressing, hope it continues & he can get home soon.
> 
> ...


How is the shoulder feeling after the physio? I sure hope you can soon do everything you did before.
Yes, I'm sorry that one daughter has to put her painting on hold for work. But it's even more important to have a good paycheck when you're a single parent!
My other daughter misses her handicrafts but it is what it is and her faith is strong. I never knew how devastating and limiting diabetes could be. It's been eye opening.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, it's a mix of sunshine and showers today and not too warm either. Going to be very lazy today and knit as my FM is messing about. Planning for a quietish week as I am off on holiday with the family to Devon next week. I have found a very nice wool shop where we are going so I guess I will have to go and have a look.
> 
> Hope Bentley and Gage are getting better, sending them healing vibes and to all others who need them and Sunday hugs to all.
> 
> Photos from yesterday...


Thank you for the Surrey view this morning. Hope the FM clears up as the day progresses...a holiday sounds fantastic. You'll have to show us your purchases from the wool shop when you return.
Junek


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

Just popping in for a quick hello to all my KTP family
Sam, you outdid yourself with this week's recipes...making the scones tonight...prayers for Heidi and Bentley
Julie...glad to see you posting and not lurking.. Love the comment about those pointy sticks in your defense! Would miss you terribly.
Luke is such a beautiful boy! Such an infectious smile!
Welcome back Melody, quick healing to your little one!
Am a jazz lover also, nice to hear your stories re DH
Kathy, glad things are working out load wise for you
59 years in April, huge congrats...wish we could all attend a party for you!
AZ, glad Alan is coming home and hope he continues to progress!
Have a blessed Sunday everyone...will check in later
Jodi


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow, another jazz lover. :thumbup: 

Is it really true that they are going to turn over control of the internet to other authorities?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> the latest on Bentley - he is still in the hospital until tomorrow morning. he also has the adinovirun which is causing some respitory issues - coughing, etc - along with diarrhea. the doctor was just not comfortable letting him go. Heidi and alexis will spend the night at the hospital.
> 
> gary and the rest of the boys have rented a motel room - the place has a pool so they will have fun there.
> 
> ...


Great news Sam! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> oh no he has the flu got to go.
> 
> ttyl.


  :thumbdown:


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi, everyone! I've been reading but seem to have no time to reply. Been babysitting - 4 days out of 5 last week and at least 1 tomorrow (Mon.)!!! I'm so tired when I get home, I have just enough energy to get dinner and then I fall asleep in my chair - don't have much knitting time, but did manage to finish 3rd square last night.

Sam, I'm praying for Bentley - glad he will be out of the hospital soon and very happy the family was able to change their plans at the last minute.

Julie, glad you have decided to stay on here with your family, and as for that "cyber bully" - report her to admin. and ignore or delete her posts. Happy you will have a place to stay when you get to go to Australia. Good luck with your savings plan.

Melody, prayers for Gage and welcome back - we really missen you!!

Well, time to leave for church. We have a meeting after the service and then later this afternoon we are going to DD#2's for Kenny's belated 18th birthday party. His actual birthday was the 11th, but with the play and starting a new weekend job, we haven't had time to celebrate. At least his gift is easy - contributing money toward the tool set he has to buy for college in the fall - he is majoring in construction technology.

Gotta go, Bob has his coat on - it's snowing!!! Loven and prayers, Paula


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh too special!!! I showed Alan the picture that you sent first and he said "man, that kid is getting big" - and the nurse in the room said "oh he is sooooo cute" and I said "thanks" like I had something to do with it!!! lol


You're his KTP Auntie! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Well, you are his auntie. :wink:


Great minds! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> .......In a way, I can relate to Ohio Joy and Tim because my DS's father basically deserted us when he was five. He hasn't seen my kids since 1984 and that was his choice. Even though a lot of negative things are said about children raised in single parent homes, my children prove them wrong. They are all hard working, self motivated adults and I am so proud of them. They are raising children to be the same way. Enough of my soapbox.
> 
> .. . . . . . .. ... . . .. . . . . . . . . . . ... . . . . .. . . . . ....... ........ .. .................
> 
> I'm thinking it had a lot to do with the way their mother raised them too! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> ?..........luv-AZ edit: wine drunk!


It is or you are?

:lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Spider said:


> Hi,all. Typing with one hand. Had hand surgery yesterday . Nothing serious but just cumbersome and it is my right hand.
> Melanie, so great to hear from you. I am way behind with you all. Hope that dear little one is feeling better soon, Sam.
> Luke is a charmer for sure.
> Feel better all, happiness to all.


Hope it heals up quickly.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> It is or you are?
> 
> :lol:


I was wondering too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Sugarsugar...Your poor daughter and poor you. This is been such a difficult pregnancy. Glad she is better at the moment your mother is doing better.
> 
> Julie...Have not heard the term pong. Is that the odor? Do hope you get to talk with Fofoa soon but know when she is so busy is not the best time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angelyaya5 said:


> Just popping in for a quick hello to all my KTP family
> Sam, you outdid yourself with this week's recipes...making the scones tonight...prayers for Heidi and Bentley
> Julie...glad to see you posting and not lurking.. Love the comment about those pointy sticks in your defense! Would miss you terribly.
> Luke is such a beautiful boy! Such an infectious smile!
> ...


Thanks, Jodi!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone!!!! missed you all the last couple days, just been busy busy, and David got to come home yesterday, which was a nice surprise, we weren't really expecting it. He has to head back to Houston again tomorrow, but one day at home is better than no day at home. 
Marla was called for jury duty starting tomorrow, if she gets called, I'll have a lot more time available for you all.  We do have some things we need to do this week though, so it's a double edged sword. lol
I see that Bentley is not well, prayers and healing energy winging to him. Sam, your opening is just wonderful, you come up with some of the most interesting recipes, it's fun just to read them, not to mention making and eating them. 
Melody, wonderful that you are back!! You were sorely missed. Glad that Gage and Greg have adjusted, and how are the pups doing? Growing like weeds I would imagine. 
Very nice that Greg got you a laptop, I hope you love yours as much as I love mine. 
I guess I'd better go back to page two and finish getting caught up. 
*{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}*


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> ...
> 
> Sam, I'm praying for Bentley - glad he will be out of the hospital soon and very happy the family was able to change their plans at the last minute.
> 
> ...


Trouble is the 'bullying' happened outside of KP. Obviously she does not have a very good memory, I was quite startled to hear from her after the tone of her previous last email- I deleted the PM, and felt quite good doing that. forgivingness is good, but there are limits.

Prayers also for the young lads. Hope both are having a better day today!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Getting ready to go on car ride to Lake Isabella and hopefully hike Bush CREEK. YES.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Sam : That's probably Rota virus as retro virus is AIDS. The internet says most children will have at least one episode of Rota Virus before the age of five. The big fear seems to be the dehydration as that makes it harder to keep the fever down.
> If I remember correctly; there was some discussion about leaving Bentley home with Grandma. I hope Heidi doesn't feel badly that she took him ; this could have happened anyway.
> 
> Trisha


Yes, and had she left him home and it happened, she'd have felt bad for not being there, so any decision she might have made would not really be better, just different.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Welcome back Mel! so nice to hear you are getting settled in.
> 
> I am glad to hear about the others too.
> 
> ...


Love that sweater, so pretty.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Trouble is the 'bullying' happened outside of KP. Obviously she does not have a very good memory, I was quite startled to hear from her after the tone of her previous last email- I deleted the PM, and felt quite good doing that. forgivingness is good, but there are limits.


Quite right, Julie that forgiveness is good, but caving in to a bully is not. You have enough to deal with without that sort of nastiness. I am not surprised you are so worried as Fale having surgery against his wishes is dreadful. I am amazed that the legal people aren't able to intervene in this. We are all with you, oh for some flying broomsticks!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Getting ready to go on car ride to Lake Isabella and hopefully hike Bush CREEK. YES.


Have fun!!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

KateB said:


> You're his KTP Auntie! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good afternoon from a bright windy and chilly Fife,at least the washing is drying with that wind...not lost anything yet but have to go check on it from time to time.
Sam glad to hear that Bentley has improved and that it continues.Hugs and good thought for all in need of them.
Colin is slightly improved,and I have a day of from hospital visiting,hopefully some of his children will visit instead.
Have been trying to learn to crochet something more than granny squares and managed to do some "African flowers" with a great tutorial ...yippeee might get a blanket/afghan out of them, might take a while though lol,but as usual shawls come first along with socks. hope you are all having a great weekend and that the weather improves


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh - that does look funny doesn't it. I meant that I had drunk the wine.... I think......  


KateB said:


> It is or you are?
> 
> :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I received pictures of the other walls and the painting of the treasure chest from Kelly - here are a couple of them.


Wow!! That is some awesome art, reminds me of the underwater scenes from Bedknobs and Broomsticks. That is fabulous, I bet she'd love to take those walls with her when they move, I know I would.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Quite right, Julie that forgiveness is good, but caving in to a bully is not. You have enough to deal with without that sort of nastiness. I am not surprised you are so worried as Fale having surgery against his wishes is dreadful. I am amazed that the legal people aren't able to intervene in this. We are all with you, oh for some flying broomsticks!!


Wouldn't that be wonderful- we could all turn up en masse- that would really put a certain person in her place! The trouble apparently is as to whether Fale is still compos mentis - I get caught in the middle of the argument.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon from a bright windy and chilly Fife,at least the washing is drying with that wind...not lost anything yet but have to go check on it from time to time.
> Sam glad to hear that Bentley has improved and that it continues.Hugs and good thought for all in need of them.
> Colin is slightly improved,and I have a day of from hospital visiting,hopefully some of his children will visit instead.
> Have been trying to learn to crochet something more than granny squares and managed to do some "African flowers" with a great tutorial ...yippeee might get a blanket/afghan out of them, might take a while though lol,but as usual shawls come first along with socks. hope you are all having a great weekend and that the weather improves


Your Edwina is absolutely gorgeous --- I have never knitted lace -- but love the look of it. I wonder whether i should check out the workshops and try one of them, or better yet Julie's scarves.

I still have some wonderful worsted wool I got from nicho - in Oz -- I am looking for the perfect pattern.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely Grand and Great!!!! And you shawl is amazing. Fun crochet squares - will they be an afghan????


agnescr said:


> Good afternoon from a bright windy and chilly Fife,at least the washing is drying with that wind...not lost anything yet but have to go check on it from time to time.
> Sam glad to hear that Bentley has improved and that it continues.Hugs and good thought for all in need of them.
> Colin is slightly improved,and I have a day of from hospital visiting,hopefully some of his children will visit instead.
> Have been trying to learn to crochet something more than granny squares and managed to do some "African flowers" with a great tutorial ...yippeee might get a blanket/afghan out of them, might take a while though lol,but as usual shawls come first along with socks. hope you are all having a great weekend and that the weather improves


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Caught up here and I need to jump in the shower and go over to the hospital. I have plans to spend most of today going over the house so that I can let it slide when Alan comes home - I will check in later - luv-AZ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon from a bright windy and chilly Fife,at least the washing is drying with that wind...not lost anything yet but have to go check on it from time to time.
> Sam glad to hear that Bentley has improved and that it continues.Hugs and good thought for all in need of them.
> Colin is slightly improved,and I have a day of from hospital visiting,hopefully some of his children will visit instead.
> Have been trying to learn to crochet something more than granny squares and managed to do some "African flowers" with a great tutorial ...yippeee might get a blanket/afghan out of them, might take a while though lol,but as usual shawls come first along with socks. hope you are all having a great weekend and that the weather improves


Your work is so lovely! And jolly good Flowers for the first attempt- would look great worked up into something larger!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Daralene, wonderful that DH had such a fantastic time, Tony Bennett, Wow! That is sooo cool. Too bad you couldn't be there, but definitely something to look forward to in the future. And it's really awesome when the kids know his music so well. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Just heard a crash and Grey went streaking passed, so better go see what he did, just like children. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just heard a crash and Grey went streaking passed, so better go see what he did, just like children. :roll:


I wonder what he has been up to?!!!!?!!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon from a bright windy and chilly Fife,at least the washing is drying with that wind...not lost anything yet but have to go check on it from time to time.
> Sam glad to hear that Bentley has improved and that it continues.Hugs and good thought for all in need of them.
> Colin is slightly improved,and I have a day of from hospital visiting,hopefully some of his children will visit instead.
> Have been trying to learn to crochet something more than granny squares and managed to do some "African flowers" with a great tutorial ...yippeee might get a blanket/afghan out of them, might take a while though lol,but as usual shawls come first along with socks. hope you are all having a great weekend and that the weather improves


Your work is beautiful...so good to hear that Colin has improved. That's always good to hear. I'll keep both of you in prayers. Lovely grand-daughter and great grand-son!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your work is so lovely! And jolly good Flowers for the first attempt- would look great worked up into something larger!


Hopefully but will be an ongoing project :-D


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Just heard a crash and Grey went streaking passed, so better go see what he did, just like children. :roll:


Amen to that....we have 2 cats and it's just like having two toddlers.
Junek


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Tkanks June...Icant believe that she is 24 already..just seems like last week that she was Quinn age...how time flies


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Agnescr...What a beautiful GD and baby. Also am so impressed with the Edwina...simply lovely. I just signed up for a crochet class...can crochet but very, very limited skills.

While posting want to say prayers being sent for Spider since the hand surgery. It may have been minor as you say but prayers still being sent for a speedy recovery.

Bulldog you are also in my prayers. My goodness your plate is full at the moment again. I do hope the breast reduction surgery for DD is approved. Also poor, poor Angie...she has had such a roller coaster of a time. I hope also that the neuropathy that DH is experiencing can be pinpointed as to a cause. Many, many prayers for you dear Bulldog and your family.

Melody hope that Gage will be feeling better soon...yucky thing the flu. Prayers for him and a speedy recovery.



agnescr said:


> Good afternoon from a bright windy and chilly Fife,at least the washing is drying with that wind...not lost anything yet but have to go check on it from time to time.
> Sam glad to hear that Bentley has improved and that it continues.Hugs and good thought for all in need of them.
> Colin is slightly improved,and I have a day of from hospital visiting,hopefully some of his children will visit instead.
> Have been trying to learn to crochet something more than granny squares and managed to do some "African flowers" with a great tutorial ...yippeee might get a blanket/afghan out of them, might take a while though lol,but as usual shawls come first along with socks. hope you are all having a great weekend and that the weather improves


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gwen, believe me , if you can knit then you can crochet, it is easier, honestly.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon from a bright windy and chilly Fife,at least the washing is drying with that wind...not lost anything yet but have to go check on it from time to time.
> Sam glad to hear that Bentley has improved and that it continues.Hugs and good thought for all in need of them.
> Colin is slightly improved,and I have a day of from hospital visiting,hopefully some of his children will visit instead.
> Have been trying to learn to crochet something more than granny squares and managed to do some "African flowers" with a great tutorial ...yippeee might get a blanket/afghan out of them, might take a while though lol,but as usual shawls come first along with socks. hope you are all having a great weekend and that the weather improves


Hope Colin continues to improve steadily, and that you enjoy your 'day off'. Your shawl is fantastic. I'm struggling with my very first one, more tinking than knitting thus far, and it's still got some mistakes in it. The crochet flowers
look so colourful but totally different from the fine lacework. It must be a big change! Enjoy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon from a bright windy and chilly Fife,at least the washing is drying with that wind...not lost anything yet but have to go check on it from time to time.
> Sam glad to hear that Bentley has improved and that it continues.Hugs and good thought for all in need of them.
> Colin is slightly improved,and I have a day of from hospital visiting,hopefully some of his children will visit instead.
> Have been trying to learn to crochet something more than granny squares and managed to do some "African flowers" with a great tutorial ...yippeee might get a blanket/afghan out of them, might take a while though lol,but as usual shawls come first along with socks. hope you are all having a great weekend and that the weather improves


Agnes, I have long admired your shawls. Just amazing knitting. Your granddaughter and great grandson are beautiful. Lovely photo of the two. Good work with the flowers and wonderful first try. So glad Colin is some better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok, I've been off doing housework and just can't stand any longer. Thought my ankle was all better but it is 2-3x normal size and just hurting again. At least I have a friend who will help me, the one having the party today for her son and my godson. She will come tomorrow night, but I'm afraid that really won't be enough. Oh well. They get what they get. I told Julie I am going to be like Esther, the character in the book about living in Alaska, and just let them come as it is and I'll smile and laugh and if they choose to be miserable, so be it. Now I'll be hobbling around at the party. LOL I really thought I was well enough to start walking again. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you Poledra.

I got a laugh when you said you heard a crash and then saw on of your cats go flying by. Always some mischief.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Speaking of pets and mischief. Gwen, how is Sydney today. Any new mischief yet?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Tkanks June...Icant believe that she is 24 already..just seems like last week that she was Quinn age...how time flies


It sure does. And, unfortunately, the older we get, the faster time goes.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Gwen, believe me , if you can knit then you can crochet, it is easier, honestly.


And if you make a mistake, it's much easier to re-do!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Getting ready to go on car ride to Lake Isabella and hopefully hike Bush CREEK. YES.


Have a great time!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed pong is odour! And not normally a good one!
> I certainly hope to talk with Fofoa because one thing Lupe admitted to back on January 3rd is that April they have poor Fale booked in for a heart operation. I know that left to his own devices he wanted no more operations- but I don't thin he is being given any choice in the matter.


OH NO!!! How awful. I pray he will be alright. Will put a candle in my window for him. So sorry to hear this.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Rainy Sunday afternoon here but my laundry is done and I had a good lunch of stuffed cabbage and salad. Caught up her and now needed to oil out my point sticks and get busy.

Daralene, sorry to hear that your ankle is swollen again. See, housework is dangerous to ones health! Hope you can rest some and keep it elevated. I would listen to someone reading a manual to me just to have the pleasure of it. And to think that you are both learning something new each time. Maybe we can find a piano for your D H. Didn't they have one at the county club we went to for supper on Friday? 

Spider, hope the hand heals quickly. Healing thoughts your way.

Bulldog, with all your family troubles, you seen to keep an upbeat attitude. Hope your DH enjoyed his time at the game. Healing thoughts and prayers for you and yours. Don't overdo it on the housework and make yourself sick or hurting.

Had a great night's sleep; didn't wake up till 9:30. Now to get out my panda and keep from falling asleep so I will sleep good tonight.

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Agnes, the Edwina is stunning!! Your DGD and baby and the flowers are lovely, but the Edwina is awesome.

Thank you for posting that. Hope to knit one myself someday.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> OH NO!!! How awful. I pray he will be alright. Will put a candle in my window for him. So sorry to hear this.


I am quite worried because one thing the medicos seem to agree on is that when someone has dementia, they don't pull through anaesthesia as well- can spiral into a lot worse memory loss.

Sorry to hear your ankle is so bad- there HAS to be something causing it to do this to you- what do the doctors say?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Rainy Sunday afternoon here but my laundry is done and I had a good lunch of stuffed cabbage and salad. Caught up her and now needed to oil out my point sticks and get busy.
> 
> Daralene, sorry to hear that your ankle is swollen again. See, housework is dangerous to ones health! Hope you can rest some and keep it elevated. I would listen to someone reading a manual to me just to have the pleasure of it. And to think that you are both learning something new each time. Maybe we can find a piano for your D H. Didn't they have one at the county club we went to for supper on Friday?
> 
> ...


Pretty sunset!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am quite worried because one thing the medicos seem to agree on is that when someone has dementia, they don't pull through anaesthesia as well- can spiral into a lot worse memory loss.


I think that you are correct. My sister had major cancer surgery recently and I can see the difference although she was not doing that well when she had the surgery- She never calls me now and doesn't always know me - since her surgery. So sad - the doctors did say it isn't always the way, but often happens.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I think that you are correct. My sister had major cancer surgery recently and I can see the difference although she was not doing that well when she had the surgery- She never calls me now and doesn't always know me - since her surgery. So sad - the doctors did say it isn't always the way, but often happens.


That is so sad to hear Shirley- it is harder on you than on your sister- in some ways.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Rainy Sunday afternoon here but my laundry is done and I had a good lunch of stuffed cabbage and salad. Caught up her and now needed to oil out my point sticks and get busy.
> 
> Daralene, sorry to hear that your ankle is swollen again. See, housework is dangerous to ones health! Hope you can rest some and keep it elevated. I would listen to someone reading a manual to me just to have the pleasure of it. And to think that you are both learning something new each time. Maybe we can find a piano for your D H. Didn't they have one at the county club we went to for supper on Friday?
> 
> ...


That is so funny about housework being bad for one's health. Confirmation at last. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: No chance of putting it up. Godson's 30th BD is today. Otherwise Iwould take your advice. As soon as I get home, will do. Maybe a couple of drinks will help it. Don't have my glasses on so can't see to put the wink on. LOL Could see the purple laughing though so :XD:

DH might or might not come. Depends on his schedule. He would probably have to be talked into it though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is my latest hairdo. He gave me a short haircut but somehow kept the length at the bottom. Took me a while to style it as I am used to it long. Wow, he took me by surprise. Maybe it's because I was late. :wink: Anyway, I really like it now that I've styled it. A little hard to see in the photo, but I tried. It still touches my shoulders.

DH doesn't look much different from his photo on the left from about 18 yrs. ago. I must be taking good care of him. Of course I get to take credit. :XD: :XD: :XD: Remember everyone told me "Take good care of him."


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am quite worried because one thing the medicos seem to agree on is that when someone has dementia, they don't pull through anaesthesia as well- can spiral into a lot worse memory loss.
> 
> Sorry to hear your ankle is so bad- there HAS to be something causing it to do this to you- what do the doctors say?


I'm so sorry to hear this Julie. That is quite a worry. I didn't know this. You are so right about it being actually harder on the ones who love the person than on them if their memory is gone.

It is strange with the ankle, but compared to what others are facing it is nothing. I've got my cane ready. I was supposed to go for physical therapy. They told me it was a reaction to the changes from arthritis in the knees. Perhaps they are right. Sounds good anyway. Once the company is gone I will call for PT.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

well you never know, Angora!

Edit: that was in response to your wonder if your jersey will be on TV, There is so little I can do fro my poor Fale- he is so at the mercy of that woman.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> well you never know, Angora!


You sure have that one right!

Will be praying that this further memory loss from anesthesia doesn't happen to Fale. I know you need some hugs for sure.

I'd better finish getting ready to head out. Only have one thing left to do and I'm ready, Oh, make that two things to do.

Julie, behind me, you can't see it in the photo, but there's a facecloth that is pink and it is Traveling Vine. I use it although it would be pretty just as decoration.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> well you never know, Angora!
> 
> Edit: that was in response to your wonder if your jersey will be on TV, There is so little I can do fro my poor Fale- he is so at the mercy of that woman.


Oh. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Most shots of a pianist are from the side, but I did buy him that leather jacket that is from Italy when we lived in Cologne, so still, even if it is just the side, I still contributed. If they did a front shot, then we would see it for sure. Of course being a documentary they may just have a few scenes from the concert.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I can see a cloth. But it is hard to tell the colour! nice that the design is in use!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes, I did one in pink and one in green in a very good quality cotton. Lighter and easy to knit with and it dries so quickly and does such a lovely job of cleaning my face. I thought the open pattern wouldn't be good as a facecloth but it is wonderful!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ok, I've been off doing housework and just can't stand any longer. Thought my ankle was all better but it is 2-3x normal size and just hurting again. At least I have a friend who will help me, the one having the party today for her son and my godson. She will come tomorrow night, but I'm afraid that really won't be enough. Oh well. They get what they get. I told Julie I am going to be like Esther, the character in the book about living in Alaska, and just let them come as it is and I'll smile and laugh and if they choose to be miserable, so be it. Now I'll be hobbling around at the party. LOL I really thought I was well enough to start walking again. :roll:


Sometimes things don't work the way we'd like. But I'm so sorry to hear that your ankle is so painful. You definitely have my sympathy. Your company isn't coming to visit your house. If they are, just hand them a dust cloth and the vacuum!! 
Enjoy their company and rest your ankle.
Many hugs and prayers that it's soon much better.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Rainy Sunday afternoon here but my laundry is done and I had a good lunch of stuffed cabbage and salad. Caught up her and now needed to oil out my point sticks and get busy.
> 
> Daralene, sorry to hear that your ankle is swollen again. See, housework is dangerous to ones health! Hope you can rest some and keep it elevated. I would listen to someone reading a manual to me just to have the pleasure of it. And to think that you are both learning something new each time. Maybe we can find a piano for your D H. Didn't they have one at the county club we went to for supper on Friday?
> 
> ...


What a lovely Ohio sky! Glorious, thank you for that!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am quite worried because one thing the medicos seem to agree on is that when someone has dementia, they don't pull through anaesthesia as well- can spiral into a lot worse memory loss.
> 
> Sorry to hear your ankle is so bad- there HAS to be something causing it to do this to you- what do the doctors say?


I'm so sorry to hear there's something else to add to our worries about Fale!
My prayers are with you both!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is the facecloth, just used and still looking beautiful.

DH took a photo of me and got me to really smile as he kept turning the phone off instead of taking the picture. You can see, I still need to learn a little more about styling my new hair but I like it.

Still need a touch on my chipped fingernail polish, so off I go. Party time!! They even made a veggie lasagna. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is my latest hairdo. He gave me a short haircut but somehow kept the length at the bottom. Took me a while to style it as I am used to it long. Wow, he took me by surprise. Maybe it's because I was late. :wink: Anyway, I really like it now that I've styled it. A little hard to see in the photo, but I tried. It still touches my shoulders.
> 
> DH doesn't look much different from his photo on the left from about 18 yrs. ago. I must be taking good care of him. Of course I get to take credit. :XD: :XD: :XD: Remember everyone told me "Take good care of him."


And from the way you look in your picture, your DH took very good care of you. You're absolutely gorgeous!! You and your DH are a lovely couple.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is the facecloth, just used and still looking beautiful.
> 
> DH took a photo of me and got me to really smile as he kept turning the phone off instead of taking the picture. You can see, I still need to learn a little more about styling my new hair but I like it.
> 
> Still need a touch on my chipped fingernail polish, so off I go. Party time!! They even made a veggie lasagna. :thumbup:


And still lovely!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry to hear there's something else to add to our worries about Fale!
> My prayers are with you both!
> Hugs,
> Junek


Thanks, June!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is the facecloth, just used and still looking beautiful.
> 
> DH took a photo of me and got me to really smile as he kept turning the phone off instead of taking the picture. You can see, I still need to learn a little more about styling my new hair but I like it.
> 
> Still need a touch on my chipped fingernail polish, so off I go. Party time!! They even made a veggie lasagna. :thumbup:


Angora! would never had noticed till you mention your fingernails! you look so lovely!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Aside from leaving me "a present" in the dining room he has been quiet today. It was my fault for "the present" as I was so sleepy at 6 a.m when I got up to visit the loo I forgot to let him out too...LOL. He was playing on the deck earlier with Molly (beagle/lab mix) and overpowering her. Then later he came walking in carrying a small log from the stack of firewood. Hmmm...I may need to train him to bring in the firewood as he gets older....hey, could also train him to bring in the bags of groceries! He certainly is going to be big enough!

I am so sorry you are having issues still with your ankle. Are you wearing any kind of support brace on it? If not it probably wouldn't hurt to do so. Sending you healing vibes that it will get well soon. And, the attitude of just letting everything be as guests come is great! After all...they are coming to see you, not the house even if it is the first time to visit. And if they don't like it then they can clean or whatever....YOU are the center of this visit not the stuff! Just IMHO. I'd trade places with the guests any day for a chance to visit!



Angora1 said:


> Speaking of pets and mischief. Gwen, how is Sydney today. Any new mischief yet?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love your hair Angora1 but you are such a beautiful lady however your hair is cut. DH is quite the looker too and oh my goodness what a nice sweater you knit. Wish my DH would wear sweaters but alas he does not so I won't be knitting him one. 


Angora1 said:


> Here is my latest hairdo. He gave me a short haircut but somehow kept the length at the bottom. Took me a while to style it as I am used to it long. Wow, he took me by surprise. Maybe it's because I was late. :wink: Anyway, I really like it now that I've styled it. A little hard to see in the photo, but I tried. It still touches my shoulders.
> 
> DH doesn't look much different from his photo on the left from about 18 yrs. ago. I must be taking good care of him. Of course I get to take credit. :XD: :XD: :XD: Remember everyone told me "Take good care of him."


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora, lovely selfie, you look beautiful, well of course we know you ARE a beautiful person anyway, and your DH and friend look good too, smiles all round. Sorry you have been overdoing it and the ankle is bad, it must be so frustrating. Healing wishes and gentle hugs on their way over.
Julie, I've got my fingers crossed for everything to come together for your proposed trip to see Fale, and for his operation to only be done with his true consent. Although anaesthetics can have effects on the brain function, it doesn't necessarily happen, and is often (but not always) reversible, so try not to worry too much. A load of hugs for you too!
I've skimmed a lot today, so please forgive me if I haven't commented personally to anyone, and accept my best wishes for whatever is required, including a good sleep tonight! Lin


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Here is my latest hairdo. He gave me a short haircut but somehow kept the length at the bottom. Took me a while to style it as I am used to it long. Wow, he took me by surprise. Maybe it's because I was late. :wink: Anyway, I really like it now that I've styled it. A little hard to see in the photo, but I tried. It still touches my shoulders.
> 
> DH doesn't look much different from his photo on the left from about 18 yrs. ago. I must be taking good care of him. Of course I get to take credit. :XD: :XD: :XD: Remember everyone told me "Take good care of him."


Love your hair! DHs sweater looks nicely done


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Have a wonderful time being warm and knitting. I am affected by the weather too Purple and sure has been a down time for me when I have so much to do. Know my limits, so just using time for getting the house done for company. Hope you have a lovely time in Devon. Perhaps, if the camera is handy you could share a little of the town and LYS. Glad you caught that gorgeous sky even if just for a moment. It was just the right moment. :thumbup:


Hi Angora,
I am takiing my new Samsung tablet with me to Devon so I will try to take some photos on it, failing that I will have my camera and will download them to my computer when I get home.
More mad weather today (I'll post photo tomorrow), we had a heavy shower of hail and the lawn went all white and then it was clear and blue skies again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Angora, lovely selfie, you look beautiful, well of course we know you ARE a beautiful person anyway, and your DH and friend look good too, smiles all round. Sorry you have been overdoing it and the ankle is bad, it must be so frustrating. Healing wishes and gentle hugs on their way over.
> Julie, I've got my fingers crossed for everything to come together for your proposed trip to see Fale, and for his operation to only be done with his true consent. Although anaesthetics can have effects on the brain function, it doesn't necessarily happen, and is often (but not always) reversible, so try not to worry too much. A load of hugs for you too!
> I've skimmed a lot today, so please forgive me if I haven't commented personally to anyone, and accept my best wishes for whatever is required, including a good sleep tonight! Lin


Just got to wait and see on that one. Hugs for you too, dear!

For that matter it is time for a group hug:

((((((((((((((((((((((((all of us))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Whenever I get inspired to clean, I just pick up my knitting and the urge soon passes! LOL!!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's after five o'clock - I have literally slept the day away - not sure what that is all about.

Phyllis has been next door all afternoon - have an idea she is cleaning house and getting things straightened up - alex had the place kind of trashed - their kitchen sink actually looked worse than mine which is saying something.

Bentley was discharged this morning - not without some trepidation - his temperature still goes up to around 101° and motrin brings it back down. sent lots of pedilite with her and said there was a big hospital in Orlando if they needed it. hopefully they won't. it is the adino virus that is giving them the trouble.

bright sunshine in a semi-cloudy sky - but it is only 31° - think that is one thing that sent me back to bed. going to be a few days before the temperature is to start being a bit warmer. at least the snow is gone. didn't think the grass could be so brown. lol

I best start reading. --- sam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And from the way you look in your picture, your DH took very good care of you. You're absolutely gorgeous!! You and your DH are a lovely couple.
> Junek


I quite agree. Your hairstyle looks lovely.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off for an early night. Enjoy the rest of your day everyone.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Angora,
> I am takiing my new Samsung tablet with me to Devon so I will try to take some photos on it, failing that I will have my camera and will download them to my computer when I get home.
> More mad weather today (I'll post photo tomorrow), we had a heavy shower of hail and the lawn went all white and then it was clear and blue skies again.


Purple did you get the Galaxy 10.5? I got mine this year and I love it, take it everywhere with me. have you put dropbox on it?great for storing patterns.takes great pics too
Angora love the new hair style...would love to grow mine longer but it just becomes a birdsnest


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not sure where you are but hope it is warm - not so much here.

drive safe - let me know when you are in town again.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Whoohoo, got to deliver this afternoon at 2:30. And I wasn'tt too sad about losing the load on Monday. We don't get a lot of freight out of Florida and I would have had to deadhead to Atlanta. Need to do some errands tomorrow after a good night's sleep. Today's sleep had been catch as catch can. Was feeling blah but went in to Wendy's and had their new Asian Chicken salad. It is really good and then had a Frostee. So am feeling much more human.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming to you spider - a speedy recovery is wished for you. --- sam



Spider said:


> Hi,all. Typing with one hand. Had hand surgery yesterday . Nothing serious but just cumbersome and it is my right hand.
> Melanie, so great to hear from you. I am way behind with you all. Hope that dear little one is feeling better soon, Sam.
> Luke is a charmer for sure.
> Feel better all, happiness to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

betty - it is always good to hear from you - I sometimes wonder where you get the strength to carry on - such a full plate you have. don't overdo the cleaning - it is always going to be there and anyhow dust stops accumulating after three years. so sorry about the girls - angie has certainly been through the wringer with that virus. we will all collectively give the insurance company a well deserved kick in the pants and hope they change their mind. don't forget - take time to breathe. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> I have been out of pocket for a while. My three girls and Jim keep me hoppin.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming to surround gage - hopefully tomorrow will see him back in the pink.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Just catching up with all the posts, his tummy has settled down for now. He caught a bit of a snooze earlier. I am making a hat and sweater set right now. I finished the back of it, and I got the left front started this afternoon and about 3/4 of the way done. Have to work tomorrow morning. Off to bed. Sweet dreams and hugs to you all.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I am glad that you both managed to get together for a while.


~~~Me, too! It is fun to put active faces with names on the KTP. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pity Australia is so huge- I am back to planning going to Goulburn as a safe distance from Lupe- but close enough to be able to visit Fale with luck. My friend is mooting a visit to Canberra as well- sounds quite the prospect of a holiday!


~~~What is "mooting"?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that seems a little harsh unless you are thinking major rebuilding. here for the most part you can paint and decorate as you please. only one place I lived asked that my curtains be white on the outside so they looked the same from outdoors - no problem - I didn't have curtains to begin with. lol

are all rentals that way? --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Panels are a great idea here in Australia for renters, but these days need to be light weight for attachment to wall. We are definitely not permitted to decorate rooms the way we want them, not like home owners, and these days are not permitted nails to hang stuff. Must be adhesive hooks, which like to fall off in the hot weather.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, pretty much the same. I must admit though that she has been quite pleasant with me though, which is very nice. No horrid attitude for a long time. Looks promising or at least peaceful.


~~~very glad for that! Maybe some maturity is creeping in? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we are all praying that is continues. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Yep, pretty much the same. I must admit though that she has been quite pleasant with me though, which is very nice. No horrid attitude for a long time. Looks promising or at least peaceful.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey, it's a mix of sunshine and showers today and not too warm either.
> 
> Photos from yesterday...


~~~We need those photos....woke up to a snow-covered world this morning! :? It's now about 5 PM....the northside of the street has no more snow on it.....the south side (on which we live) is still full of snow and icy sidewalks! sigh....where did spring go?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> The grandchildren will be doing a flashmob at the mall for their new musical, Beauty and the Beast. It will just be one tune and they will have coats on over their costumes and then at 3pm they will take their coats off, perhaps one at a time, and start singing. I have a party to be at for my Godson, so not sure how I will work it, but would love to see it.


~~~I sure hope you get to see it! That sounds like so much fun! Hope some one can film it....I think the kids would like to see it, too! What a terrific idea...:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for all the recipes. I am go inning to try several of them.


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for all the recipes. I am go to try several of them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Bentley went to florida because Heidi decided she could not go almost two weeks without him - and he really has enjoyed the water and the sand. I just hoping he gets over this really quick. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, and had she left him home and it happened, she'd have felt bad for not being there, so any decision she might have made would not really be better, just different.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds like so much fun - take pictures. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Getting ready to go on car ride to Lake Isabella and hopefully hike Bush CREEK. YES.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a wonderful picture of baby and mother - beautiful

the Edwina takes my breath away agnes - stunning. do you ever wear it?

I love your African flowers - that will be a super quilt.

sam



agnescr said:


> Good afternoon from a bright windy and chilly Fife,at least the washing is drying with that wind...not lost anything yet but have to go check on it from time to time.
> Sam glad to hear that Bentley has improved and that it continues.Hugs and good thought for all in need of them.
> Colin is slightly improved,and I have a day of from hospital visiting,hopefully some of his children will visit instead.
> Have been trying to learn to crochet something more than granny squares and managed to do some "African flowers" with a great tutorial ...yippeee might get a blanket/afghan out of them, might take a while though lol,but as usual shawls come first along with socks. hope you are all having a great weekend and that the weather improves


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I can hardly wait to find out. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Just heard a crash and Grey went streaking passed, so better go see what he did, just like children. :roll:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that seems a little harsh unless you are thinking major rebuilding. here for the most part you can paint and decorate as you please. only one place I lived asked that my curtains be white on the outside so they looked the same from outdoors - no problem - I didn't have curtains to begin with. lol
> 
> are all rentals that way? --- sam


I've never been able to put any color or anything on walls in places I've rented...one of my big problems with it. I get sick of white/off white walls.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

A great way to start off a lazy Sunday morning!!

See you back in IL later today. Spring Break starts tomorrow!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, another jazz lover. :thumbup:
> 
> Is it really true that they are going to turn over control of the internet to other authorities?


~~~My DH says the gov't is giving up its control of the Internet. They don't want to be involved in deciding who gets to use it or how its run. It's all very vague to me...he's spent the last 1/2 hour trying to explain it to me.....not successfully, poor guy! Anyway, yes, the gov't is getting out of "the business" and .......? not sure of the rest....or the future. If I find out more, I'll let you know! :? :?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely sweater daralene - and you doubt your knitting sometimes - with a sweater like that you should have no doubts on your abilities with the needles.

love the hair - my days of fiddling with my hair are long gone - wash and wear is the way to go for me. me who used to spend an hour drying, curling - spraying - what was I thinking. lol --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Here is my latest hairdo. He gave me a short haircut but somehow kept the length at the bottom. Took me a while to style it as I am used to it long. Wow, he took me by surprise. Maybe it's because I was late. :wink: Anyway, I really like it now that I've styled it. A little hard to see in the photo, but I tried. It still touches my shoulders.
> 
> DH doesn't look much different from his photo on the left from about 18 yrs. ago. I must be taking good care of him. Of course I get to take credit. :XD: :XD: :XD: Remember everyone told me "Take good care of him."


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, another jazz lover. :thumbup:
> 
> Is it really true that they are going to turn over control of the internet to other authorities?


~~~Okay...try this....Google: Who owns the Internet? That might help to clarify?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you look lovely daralene - the hair is great. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Here is the facecloth, just used and still looking beautiful.
> 
> DH took a photo of me and got me to really smile as he kept turning the phone off instead of taking the picture. You can see, I still need to learn a little more about styling my new hair but I like it.
> 
> Still need a touch on my chipped fingernail polish, so off I go. Party time!! They even made a veggie lasagna. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party pearlspins - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we are here all week so plan on stopping again real soon -- always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you.

did you do your wingspan in the workshop? --- sam



Pearlspins said:


> Thanks for all the recipes. I am go to try several of them.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon from a bright windy and chilly Fife,at least the washing is drying with that wind...not lost anything yet but have to go check on it from time to time.
> Sam glad to hear that Bentley has improved and that it continues.Hugs and good thought for all in need of them.
> Colin is slightly improved,and I have a day of from hospital visiting,hopefully some of his children will visit instead.
> Have been trying to learn to crochet something more than granny squares and managed to do some "African flowers" with a great tutorial ...yippeee might get a blanket/afghan out of them, might take a while though lol,but as usual shawls come first along with socks. hope you are all having a great weekend and that the weather improves


~~~Beautiful GD & GGS! The shawl is fantastic! OMG! Gorgeous! Colorful pretty flowers!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~What is "mooting"?


in the meaning I was giving it, 'putting up for discussion'.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is the facecloth, just used and still looking beautiful.
> 
> DH took a photo of me and got me to really smile as he kept turning the phone off instead of taking the picture. You can see, I still need to learn a little more about styling my new hair but I like it.
> 
> Still need a touch on my chipped fingernail polish, so off I go. Party time!! They even made a veggie lasagna. :thumbup:


Lovely photo! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't believe it - the government never gives up anything without getting something in return - it just means they will be more secretive in their gathering of information. do I trust our government - never. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~My DH says the gov't is giving up its control of the Internet. They don't want to be involved in deciding who gets to use it or how its run. It's all very vague to me...he's spent the last 1/2 hour trying to explain it to me.....not successfully, poor guy! Anyway, yes, the gov't is getting out of "the business" and .......? not sure of the rest....or the future. If I find out more, I'll let you know! :? :?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's after five o'clock - I have literally slept the day away - not sure what that is all about.
> 
> Phyllis has been next door all afternoon - have an idea she is cleaning house and getting things straightened up - alex had the place kind of trashed - their kitchen sink actually looked worse than mine which is saying something.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that the wee one is out of hospital and I hope he will bounce back quickly as they do at that age. You take care of you Sam and rest when you need to. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a wonderful picture of baby and mother - beautiful
> 
> the Edwina takes my breath away agnes - stunning. do you ever wear it?
> 
> ...


Quinn loves his photo taken not his mum so much.
I wear all my shawls Sam but that one will be saved till I go on holiday to Tunisia in November.
Am working away on the Holbrook shall which has a knitted on border, so I am rather enjoying the hexagons in between repeats of shawl edge...can do them now without looking at pattern,lots of weird mixtures coming out as I use up all the wee scrappy balls of yarn,got 10 done and no 2 the same colour :-D


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wouldn't that be wonderful- we could all turn up en masse- that would really put a certain person in her place! The trouble apparently is as to whether Fale is still compos mentis - I get caught in the middle of the argument.


~~~Do you know this person who was being so ugly towards you? Does this person really know anything about you? hmmmmmm? Is she somehow connected to Lupe?

What kind of heart surgery is being planned for Fale? I still think things are wonky....YOU are the next of kin. How can they submit him to surgery without your permission...unless they are lying about your existence. It just all seems so out of whack. I can't believe that the legals systems between US-Australia & NZ are so very different. pfui!

Whatever the case....we are in your corner, have your back, are the wind beneath your wings...all that and more!
Yeah.....broomsticks!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I've been looking for recipes for sandi to use with alan when he comes home - she asked for a plain muffin - wonder if this one will work. wanted to share it with everyone. --- sam

Yogurt Oatmeal Muffins Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Vegetarian
GERD-Friendly
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 139, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 155mg, Dietary Fiber: 1g, Total Fat: 3g, Carbs: 22g, Cholesterol: 1mg, Protein: 4g 
Exchanges: Fruit: 1, Starch: 1, Fat: 0.5 
Carb Choices: 1.5

Ingredients

1 cup(s) oats, quick-cooking or old-fashioned rolled oats 
1 cup(s) yogurt, low-fat plain 
1/4 cup(s) margarine, low-calorie 
2 tablespoon sugar, brown 
1 banana(s), mashed (or use 1/2 cup apple juice concentrate) 
1/4 cup(s) egg substitute 
1 cup(s) flour, all-purpose 
1/8 teaspoon salt 
1 teaspoon baking powder 
1/2 tablespoon baking soda 
1/2 cup(s) raisins

Preparation

Mix the yogurt with the oatmeal and let stand for 1 hour.

Cream the margarine with sugar and banana or apple juice.

Add egg and oatmeal mixture.

Sift the dry ingredients into the oatmeal mixture. Stir in raisins.

Spoon into 12 muffin cups coated with nonstick cooking spray.

Bake at 375 degrees F for 20 to 25 minutes.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/yogurtoatmeal-muffins.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthHealthyAging_20140323


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will be anxious to see the fiished shawl agnes.

Tunisia - sounds an exotic place to visit - take lots of pictures for us.

sam



agnescr said:


> Quinn loves his photo taken not his mum so much.
> I wear all my shawls Sam but that one will be saved till I go on holiday to Tunisia in November.
> Am working away on the Holbrook shall which has a knitted on border, so I am rather enjoying the hexagons in between repeats of shawl edge...can do them now without looking at pattern,lots of weird mixtures coming out as I use up all the wee scrappy balls of yarn,got 10 done and no 2 the same colour :-D


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Ok, I've been off doing housework and just can't stand any longer. Thought my ankle was all better but it is 2-3x normal size and just hurting again. At least I have a friend who will help me, the one having the party today for her son and my godson. She will come tomorrow night, but I'm afraid that really won't be enough. Oh well. They get what they get. I told Julie I am going to be like Esther, the character in the book about living in Alaska, and just let them come as it is and I'll smile and laugh and if they choose to be miserable, so be it. Now I'll be hobbling around at the party. LOL I really thought I was well enough to start walking again. :roll:


~~~As with Dreamweaver....are they visiting your house...or YOU? As long as you can sweep stuff off the chairs so they can sit...... :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> that seems a little harsh unless you are thinking major rebuilding. here for the most part you can paint and decorate as you please. only one place I lived asked that my curtains be white on the outside so they looked the same from outdoors - no problem - I didn't have curtains to begin with. lol
> 
> are all rentals that way? --- sam


The only restriction we have in the apartment is to repaint the walls white if we change color while renting. I'm happy with the white walls since my painting days are long gone. Blinds are in all the windows so they don't care about your curtains. I don't have any curtains either,Sam, as my daughter and I can't take them down to wash and rehang them. Besides with no curtains, the rooms are brighter and since we're on the north-east side of the building, we only get the morning sun so in the afternoon, we need that extra light.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Do you know this person who was being so ugly towards you? Does this person really know anything about you? hmmmmmm? Is she somehow connected to Lupe?
> 
> What kind of heart surgery is being planned for Fale? I still think things are wonky....YOU are the next of kin. How can they submit him to surgery without your permission...unless they are lying about your existence. It just all seems so out of whack. I can't believe that the legals systems between US-Australia & NZ are so very different. pfui!
> 
> ...


Sorry there Carol- was actually meaning Lupe! the other woman I intend just to put in the past. I think what is out of kilter is the cross cultural divide- coupled with the religious division between myself and Lupe. I hope I am not offending anyone- but my experience of Assembly of God is that they are not the most open of belief systems.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We need those photos....woke up to a snow-covered world this morning! :? It's now about 5 PM....the northside of the street has no more snow on it.....the south side (on which we live) is still full of snow and icy sidewalks! sigh....where did spring go?


Well, yesterday we got a taste of spring...high temp was 76F and then today the bottom dropped out again...36 degree drop and it's still falling. And winter will be with us for the next 4 or 5 days but at least, we're not looking at snow.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pearlspins said:


> Thanks for all the recipes. I am go to try several of them.


Welcome....I don't think you've joined us before. We love new faces at Sam's Tea Party table.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is my latest hairdo. He gave me a short haircut but somehow kept the length at the bottom. Took me a while to style it as I am used to it long. Wow, he took me by surprise. Maybe it's because I was late. :wink: Anyway, I really like it now that I've styled it. A little hard to see in the photo, but I tried. It still touches my shoulders.
> 
> DH doesn't look much different from his photo on the left from about 18 yrs. ago. I must be taking good care of him. Of course I get to take credit. :XD: :XD: :XD: Remember everyone told me "Take good care of him."


~~~Wonderful photos! Love the hair-do! Looks very good on you. DH looks very distinguished, too.....the sweater adds class! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A great way to start off a lazy Sunday morning!!
> 
> See you back in IL later today. Spring Break starts tomorrow!


Looks like y'all are enjoying those grandbabies!!
junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I always figured curtains were just dust catchers and I have enough to keep clean - and you are right - with the windows wide open you get much more light and that is what I am after. --- sam

I don't mind white walls - but I am enjoying my bright yellow walls - with the sun shinning in it really makes it bright.



jknappva said:


> The only restriction we have in the apartment is to repaint the walls white if we change color while renting. I'm happy with the white walls since my painting days are long gone. Blinds are in all the windows so they don't care about your curtains. I don't have any curtains either,Sam, as my daughter and I can't take them down to wash and rehang them. Besides with no curtains, the rooms are brighter and since we're on the north-east side of the building, we only get the morning sun so in the afternoon, we need that extra light.
> Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is my latest hairdo. He gave me a short haircut but somehow kept the length at the bottom. Took me a while to style it as I am used to it long. Wow, he took me by surprise. Maybe it's because I was late. :wink: Anyway, I really like it now that I've styled it. A little hard to see in the photo, but I tried. It still touches my shoulders.
> 
> DH doesn't look much different from his photo on the left from about 18 yrs. ago. I must be taking good care of him. Of course I get to take credit. :XD: :XD: :XD: Remember everyone told me "Take good care of him."


~~~Please keep us informed when this concert might be aired. Radio? NPR? TV? PBS-TV?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> And from the way you look in your picture, your DH took very good care of you. You're absolutely gorgeous!! You and your DH are a lovely couple.
> Junek


Wow, thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora! would never had noticed till you mention your fingernails! you look so lovely!


Thank you. I was glad I noticed them so I could get them done before we left.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Angora! would never had noticed till you mention your fingernails! you look so lovely!


Thank you. I was glad I noticed them so I could get them done before we left.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry there Carol- was actually meaning Lupe! the other woman I intend just to put in the past. I think what is out of kilter is the cross cultural divide- coupled with the religious division between myself and Lupe. I hope I am not offending anyone- but my experience of Assembly of God is that they are not the most open of belief systems.


I agree about the closed minds, Julie, not my idea of religion but then I'm not fond of organized religion. My faith is strong if I never attend another church service, that won't change my belief.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Here is the facecloth, just used and still looking beautiful.
> 
> DH took a photo of me and got me to really smile as he kept turning the phone off instead of taking the picture. You can see, I still need to learn a little more about styling my new hair but I like it.
> 
> Still need a touch on my chipped fingernail polish, so off I go. Party time!! They even made a veggie lasagna. :thumbup:


~~~Lookin' good!
Take care of your ankle....let others wait on you.....otherwise you may find it more troublesome! 
:thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just marking my place before I go to sleep...hopefully....last two nights have been terrible, so here's hoping for a good night's sleep tonight. Night all!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just got to wait and see on that one. Hugs for you too, dear!
> 
> For that matter it is time for a group hug:
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((all of us))))))))))))))))))))))))))


~~~I'm in!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just got to wait and see on that one. Hugs for you too, dear!
> 
> For that matter it is time for a group hug:
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((all of us))))))))))))))))))))))))))


oops


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva wrote:
Whenever I get inspired to clean, I just pick up my knitting and the urge soon passes! LOL!!
Junek

:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~Ditto! (re urge to clean....resorting to knitting when the urge hits!)


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, great to hear from you! How's the family? I've been so far behind lately I'll be starting all over again. It's no fun because I won't know what everyone's talking about. Each week I try. I bet you're glad to have your internet back.


gagesmom said:


> hi everyone, long time no talk. I literally just got my internet a few minutes ago. I thought I would check in and see if the tea party was on. Will be on tonight here and there as well as trying to catch up with private messages.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That is so funny about housework being bad for one's health. Confirmation at last. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: No chance of putting it up. Godson's 30th BD is today. Otherwise Iwould take your advice. As soon as I get home, will do. Maybe a couple of drinks will help it. Don't have my glasses on so can't see to put the wink on. LOL Could see the purple laughing though so :XD:
> 
> DH might or might not come. Depends on his schedule. He would probably have to be talked into it though.


~~~I have always loved this song.....we would do well to be cautious.....or we will end up......better to enjoy the joys of life, and not worry too much about the other stuff.

_Housewife's Lament

One day I was walking, I heard a complaining
And saw an old woman the picture of gloom
She gazed at the mud on her doorstep ('twas raining)
And this was her song as she wielded her broom

Oh, life is a toil and love is a trouble
Beauty will fade and riches will flee
Pleasures they dwindle and prices they double
And nothing is as I would wish it to be.

There's too much of worriment goes to a bonnet
There's too much of ironing goes to a shirt
There's nothing that pays for the time you waste on it
There's nothing that last us but trouble and dirt.

Oh, life is a toil and love is a trouble
Beauty will fade and riches will flee
Pleasures they dwindle and prices they double
And nothing is as I would wish it to be.

In March it is mud, it is slush in December
The midsummer breezes are loaded with dust
In fall the leaves litter, in muddy September
The wallpaper rots and the candlesticks rust

There are worms on the cherries and slugs on the roses
And ants in the sugar and mice in the pies
The rubbish of spiders no mortal supposes
And ravaging roaches and damaging flies

Oh, life is a toil and love is a trouble
Beauty will fade and riches will flee
Pleasures they dwindle and prices they double
And nothing is as I would wish it to be.

Last night in my dreams I was stationed forever
On a far little rock in the midst of the sea
My one chance of life was a ceaseless endeavor
To sweep off the waves as they swept over me
Alas! 'Twas no dream; ahead I behold it
I see I am helpless my fate to avert
She lay down her broom, her apron she folded
She lay down and died and was buried in dirt.

Oh, life is a toil and love is a trouble
Beauty will fade and riches will flee
Pleasures they dwindle and prices they double
And nothing is as I would wish it to be_


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That is so funny about housework being bad for one's health. Confirmation at last. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: No chance of putting it up. Godson's 30th BD is today. Otherwise Iwould take your advice. As soon as I get home, will do. Maybe a couple of drinks will help it. Don't have my glasses on so can't see to put the wink on. LOL Could see the purple laughing though so :XD:
> 
> DH might or might not come. Depends on his schedule. He would probably have to be talked into it though.


~~~I have always loved this song.....we would do well to be cautious.....or we will end up......better to enjoy the joys of life, and not worry too much about the other stuff.

_Housewife's Lament

   a gwennie_


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I sure hope you get to see it! That sounds like so much fun! Hope some one can film it....I think the kids would like to see it, too! What a terrific idea...:thumbup: :thumbup:


I didn't get to go as it wouldn't have been possible to park at the mall on a Sunday and get a good spot and then walk towhere they were with my ankle. I'm hoping it got filmed.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

oh dear.....oops! sorry for the lengthy Gwennie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have always loved this song.....we would do well to be cautious.....or we will end up......better to enjoy the joys of life, and not worry too much about the other stuff.
> 
> _Housewife's Lament
> 
> ...


so true!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A great way to start off a lazy Sunday morning!!
> 
> See you back in IL later today. Spring Break starts tomorrow!


~~~awwwww...what a lovely photo! Should be framed! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> in the meaning I was giving it, 'putting up for discussion'.


~~~I have never heard that expression. What is the root word? Moot? For me "moot" means it does not make any difference, it doesn't have an effect. In law school they have exercises called "moot court"...practice courts/trials that really don't have an effect on anything real. A moot point is one that makes no difference to anything.
You have expanded my knowledge.....interesting :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora -- love your hairdo -- very pretty. You are a lovely woman. 

Hubby looks great. I would love to hear him play. My son loved Jazz - there is an old hotel here in Calgary and they used to play Jazz all the time -- he used to go quite often - 

I have had a busy day and will have to slow down on the typing. I trimmed and closed the Panda class and now have to get ready for Saroj's 2nd Tree of Life Afghan which is gorgeous.

We wandered around the Mall -Pat did his walk -- I did a shorter one and then sat and read while he went around a couple more times.

Also cleaned the cupboard in my 'craft cave' as Pat calls it -- We have managed to do all our kitchen cupboards, and both bedroom cupboards as well as our storage room this week. Pat does the lifting and reaching and I do the sorting and low stuff. works pretty well.

The condo is slowly starting to look better, now that my shoulder is getting under control at least some of the time. 

I miss Caren's posts-- hope she is okay. Sugar -- glad your daughter seems to be treating you better- when it comes down to it she knows how much you have been there for her. It will something she will always know. I hope she remembers it. 

I hope Allan is feeling better. Little Bentley too. When do they come home Sam? 

Take care everyone -- going to read for awhile and rest my shoulder -- it seems to help.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~As with Dreamweaver....are they visiting your house...or YOU? As long as you can sweep stuff off the chairs so they can sit...... :lol:


 :thumbup: Right now it would be yarn and knitting books. LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Agnes, the photos are lovely, that shawl is amazing. Great looking granddaughter & great granddaughter.
Love the little crocheted motifs, should make a great blanket.

Angora, your new "do" looks great, hope the swelling in the ankle goes down soon. The sweater you made your husband is beautiful, I though you just recently started knitting, that is very complicated for someone who is new to knitting.

Julie, I sure hope Fale does OK with the surgery but it sure is a worry as it can certainly make the dementia worse.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> I don't believe it - the government never gives up anything without getting something in return - it just means they will be more secretive in their gathering of information. do I trust our government - never. --- sam


~~~You gave my DH some chuckles! He agrees, but in fact the gov't is giving it up. Yeah...who knows what will be happening behind the scenes. Sometimes I am glad I am so "old"....don't want to deal with the nonsense that will be coming down the pike in the future....in all kinds of areas!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have never heard that expression. What is the root word? Moot? For me "moot" means it does not make any difference, it doesn't have an effect. In law school they have exercises called "moot court"...practice courts/trials that really don't have an effect on anything real. A moot point is one that makes no difference to anything.
> You have expanded my knowledge.....interesting :thumbup:


It was well down in the list of meanings in my friend's dictionary- my own is too small to have roots- I hope to buy a better one one day!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> I always figured curtains were just dust catchers and I have enough to keep clean - and you are right - with the windows wide open you get much more light and that is what I am after. --- sam
> 
> I don't mind white walls - but I am enjoying my bright yellow walls - with the sun shinning in it really makes it bright.


We didn't have the money for curtains when we were younger and no blinds, so up went a sheet for privacy. Those were the good 'ol days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Agnes, the photos are lovely, that shawl is amazing. Great looking granddaughter & great granddaughter.
> 
> Angora, your new "do" looks great, hope the swelling in the ankle goes down soon. The sweater you made your husband is beautiful, I though you just recently started knitting, that is very complicated for someone who is new to knitting.
> 
> Julie, I sure hope Fale does OK with the surgery but it sure is a worry as it can certainly make the dementia worse.


That is what is worrying me!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Sometimes things don't work the way we'd like. But I'm so sorry to hear that your ankle is so painful. You definitely have my sympathy. Your company isn't coming to visit your house. If they are, just hand them a dust cloth and the vacuum!!
> Enjoy their company and rest your ankle.
> Many hugs and prayers that it's soon much better.
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I agree about the closed minds, Julie, not my idea of religion but then I'm not fond of organized religion. My faith is strong if I never attend another church service, that won't change my belief.
> Hugs,
> Junek


~~~I'm with you, June. I have my faith, and I believe God understands that. I never felt that we needed to rely on a particular church...altho' I do sometimes enjoy a good rousing church service...like at Easter. :-D Lots of joy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have always loved this song.....we would do well to be cautious.....or we will end up......better to enjoy the joys of life, and not worry too much about the other stuff.
> 
> _Housewife's Lament
> 
> _


Wow, so true and sad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~awwwww...what a lovely photo! Should be framed! :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Re: Rookies photo.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry there Carol- was actually meaning Lupe! the other woman I intend just to put in the past. I think what is out of kilter is the cross cultural divide- coupled with the religious division between myself and Lupe. I hope I am not offending anyone- but my experience of Assembly of God is that they are not the most open of belief systems.


~~~I missed this response, at first. Sorry I misunderstood. Didn't mean to confuse things. Anyway....I agree with you...cross-cultural situations are so open to confusions, and misunderstandings and problems. Cross-religion situations are even worse (IMHO)....SO open to cross-purposes & attitudes. I hadn't realized there was a religious component to your problems. I think those are sometimes the hardest to negotiate/resolve. In the US there are various religious groups that feel very strongly about their point of view. This is a continuing discussion between myself & DH.....because it is very hard to rationalize and accept another POV from each religion's POV. Oh.....I seem to be on a soap box....sorry.

Anyway....you continue to have my (& our) support and compassion. If this has religious overtones....I fear you are up against the proverbial brick wall. We'll keep looking for that ***** in the brick wall. I have to keep believing that it is there.....somewhere! {{{{{{{{{Julie}}}}}}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've never been able to put any color or anything on walls in places I've rented...one of my big problems with it. I get sick of white/off white walls.


I have to admit I like plain walls. The houses we rented before we built our house were a Ukrainian nightmare, one had orange & yellow sunflowers the size of dinner plates on the kitchen walls, then huge pink & purple flowers on the 7 X8 bedroom & huge green fleur de lis on the livngroom. The bathroom had 3 different kinds of stripes, pink, purple, white then blue, green & white, then orange, yellow & green. See now why I think white is great? :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:



> Agnes, the photos are lovely, that shawl is amazing. Great looking granddaughter & great granddaughter.
> 
> Angora, your new "do" looks great, hope the swelling in the ankle goes down soon. The sweater you made your husband is beautiful, I though you just recently started knitting, that is very complicated for someone who is new to knitting.
> 
> Julie, I sure hope Fale does OK with the surgery but it sure is a worry as it can certainly make the dementia worse.


Thank you. I started knitting at 30 and knit for about 5 yrs., then went to work and didn't knit for about 30 more years and just started up again a few years back. I think I started doing difficult things. Didn't know any better. Just picked what I liked and had a dear friend that I wish I could hook up with again, who would help me when I got stuck. I think I prefer things that are difficult but that sweater took 3 yrs. LOL I still don't know how I did it. Well, yes I do...one stitch at a time. I didn't understand what I was doing, I just did what I was told. Now I am getting knitting DVD's from a Canadian, Lucy Neatby, and she explains everything so wonderfully that I am now understanding what it is that I was doing.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Wow, great to hear from you! How's the family? I've been so far behind lately I'll be starting all over again. It's no fun because I won't know what everyone's talking about. Each week I try. I bet you're glad to have your internet back.


~~~Glad you tucked back in! I know how you feel about being behind! But...welcome back....jump right in! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I missed this response, at first. Sorry I misunderstood. Didn't mean to confuse things. Anyway....I agree with you...cross-cultural situations are so open to confusions, and misunderstandings and problems. Cross-religion situations are even worse (IMHO)....SO open to cross-purposes & attitudes. I hadn't realized there was a religious component to your problems. I think those are sometimes the hardest to negotiate/resolve. In the US there are various religious groups that feel very strongly about their point of view. This is a continuing discussion between myself & DH.....because it is very hard to rationalize and accept another POV from each religion's POV. Oh.....I seem to be on a soap box....sorry.
> 
> Anyway....you continue to have my (& our) support and compassion. If this has religious overtones....I fear you are up against the proverbial brick wall. We'll keep looking for that ***** in the brick wall. I have to keep believing that it is there.....somewhere! {{{{{{{{{Julie}}}}}}}}


Hmmmm perhaps a newspaper would run it as a human interest story telling how this couple are being held apart and lawyers, nor governments are not helping this couple to get back together. Could run in the States and then reach over there. Someone might take action to help. Only with Julie's permission though.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> :thumbup: Right now it would be yarn and knitting books. LOL


~~~Just move them carefully...so you know where to find them once company has gone! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I didn't get to go as it wouldn't have been possible to park at the mall on a Sunday and get a good spot and then walk towhere they were with my ankle. I'm hoping it got filmed.


Do you not have a handicapped parking pass? Your Dr. Should e able to give you one for when your arthritis flares up. I suppose even with that the walk would be too far. I hope someone videoed the flashmob for you.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just saw this on the Chit Chat thread- I have to show it to you all!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have to admit I like plain walls. The houses we rented before we built our house were a Ukrainian nightmare, one had orange & yellow sunflowers the size of dinner plates on the kitchen walls, then huge pink & purple flowers on the 7 X8 bedroom & huge green fleur de lis on the livngroom. The bathroom had 3 different kinds of stripes, pink, purple, white then blue, green & white, then orange, yellow & green. See now why I think white is great? :roll:


Well, that is a bit much. I'm thinking more of a lighter shade of other colors! I did once move into a house that had hideous wallpaper in the kitchen...I started tearing that stuff down before I even finished unpacking--but that was a house my husband bought, so I was able to do what I wanted.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Just for the record: I have researched several sources for just who owns the Internet? AS I understand it, it certainly does not appear to be the federal government of the US--which has potential or possible regulatory responsibilities, depending on how one defines the ''ownership'' of the various segments of the internet systems and who owns those components, and the regulatory power of that government agency. 

It doesn't matter what anyone's opinion of the US federal government may be, the government does NOT OWN the systems that makeup the internet systems any more than it owns various radio or TV stations or broadcast companies. The questions currently up for interpretation or application has to do with what controls the FCC has or does not have over how the systems may be used or controlled by the various big or initiating components of the Internet. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is what is worrying me!


~~~Me, too.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Wow, so true and sad.


~~~So.......let the housework go! Yeah....do some easy stuff, but don't go nuts! Keep that ankle elevated!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this on the Chit Chat thread- I have to show it to you all!!


 :thumbup: So cute.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I'm glad Bentley improved enough to get out of hospital. Hope the improvement continues & Heidi & family can enjoy the rest of their vacation.

Shirley, sorry the weather interrupted your plans for a trip to Banff, hope you get out there soon.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Designer1234
Our 59th anniversary is on April 21 and it hopefully will be much nicer- 59 years!!
Still now definite word on that plane-- It does sound as it could have gone into the ocean near Perth -- Chinese have seen something not far from where Australia saw something.
[/quote said:


> Shirley, 59 years together. Congratulations :thumbup:
> 
> As to the MA370 situation, it is looking more and more that way as more countries pass over their information. Frustrating for the common person watching it on the news is the fact that what is being released to the media are low resolution images, not the high resolution images they actually use. Such a bad situation all round. To top it off, my local grass strip airport had a very bad, fatal Cessna crash. Pilot, 2 tandem instructors and 2 jumpers lost. The last couple were an engaged couple celebrating something, what we will now never know. As it was a planned jump, their families were waiting for them where they were supposed to land. It is going to take over a year to determine what went wrong as much of the needed evidence is now fire damaged and totally destroyed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lovely ride up to the lake and then wonderful hrs. Long hike along Bush CREEK and another hour back to car. Then lunch on the restaurant patio. Stopped by and found a new to all o us preserve with paved walk down to CREEK. Great place to bring art class as we could wheel our stuff to CREEK and paint.
Got home and younger DD, Amy called. My twin sister just diagnosed with leukemia. Slow growing, non-aggressie. Dr. Said could go on 6-7 years. I'm sure it's from all the Damonmeds she takes. Carol, my twin, of course, does.t want to talk about it. She never wants to talk on feeling level. And unlike me never wants to learn all about diagnosis and how to best support health. Sad. I will make plans to visit her in Charleston, SC this summer or Sept. It's a 12 hour trip with plane changes. But should be off Mercapatur and Uceris by June. Will post pics later. Right now just want to curl up in bed with Maya and have a good cry.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I was going through some of my pictures and found this little guy that I did after a felting workshop. Haven't done any since but I did do several other characters at the same time, one a lamb. My lambs head is like a horses head, but I promise I improved it.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I have been thinking about an issue that crops up from time to time here. :-D 

We all have talents, and we all do beautiful work, but some of us suffer many doubts about how good what we do is. I include myself in this.

All the work that is displayed by our members here is absolutely divine and so wonderful. Yes, we know where we fudged it, but no one else can usually pick it unless it is pointed out. I did a lovely waterfull jacket (thanks Shirley for that one) which I wasn't happy with after finishing, but I realised that it was me, not the jacket. When I have more time available, will do another one slightly different so as not to have the feature that I didn't feel suited me.

So, for all our doubters, (Heather take note yourself), regardless of what we feel, our work is good and others who understand the time taken and the frustration with tinking back to fix minor issue will love it. I see wonderful work on here all the time, some is not to my tastes but the work is wonderful.

So I guess what I am trying to say is keep up the lovely work and keep sharing it with us. We will love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

June, I am picturing a production line and as the company arrives I will hand out cleaning supplies and say if you want it clean, be my guest. :XD: :XD: :XD: Those kind of temperature drops are scary. Makes for bad storms.

Designer...So sad that your sister is even worse after the surgery. I know it is so hard to go through this process with someone you love and care about.

Kathy...Gorgeous sunset.

Gwen...Wow he's already giving you presents and bringing in the firewood. Well perhaps not thekind of presents one really wants, but the firewood is good. I might actually get down your way someday with an aunt in Atlanta. You would certainly be welcome here. With your normal temps DH doesn't need sweaters so much but if this keeps up you never know. And thank you for the compliment on the hair.

Thank you TNS. My ankle feels better after sitting for several hours at the party.

Thanks Pup Lover.

Purple Fi...Hail, oh dear. At least no tornado with it. Do you ever get those? Thank you re: hair style.

Sam...I think it took a lot out of you knowing Bentley was sick and it seems you just had a touch of a cold, so still getting your energy back after that. I hope health returns for all of you soon and that the trip back is uneventful. Healing wishes and prayers for all and especially Bentley. Love that dust stops accumulating after 3 yrs.:XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Sam, if I did wash and wear with short hair it would stand up straight. Did it once and it was a sight. Thank you Sam.

Agnes...Thank you. Sounds like you must have natural curly hair. So is the Samsung Galaxy 10.5 the best one to get? Is the advantage that it is small. I'm not sure what I saw but it was Samsung and lookedlikeit could fit in a purse. Your shawl will be absolutely gorgeous in Tunisia. Now that we really need pictures of. I have the pattern for the Holbrook and yarn if I ever get round to it. I think Julie taught me about the roundtoit.LOL

Rookie...Can tell you and DH are in your glory. Thank you for sharing that precious moment.

Cmaliza...Pretty scary when other countries get to tell us what we can watch and do. Thank you re: hair and sweater. Yes, I do hope they inform us. DH was on the front of a local paper and we didn't even know and now it is too late to get one. He doesn't seemed worried about it but I would have liked to have seen it. I hope they will let us know the date. Guess it depends on if someone will take the time to call or email? Sounds funny, but often we find out from friends when things are happening. I will let you know though and if you hear first, let me know. If they only do segments I imagine Tony Bennett would get first dibs. That is funny about having the company wait on me. First I hand them cleaning equipment when they walk in and then they can take care of me. It's actually beginning to sound like a vacation.  :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Thank you Kate. DH does take a nice picture once he figures out how to take it instead of turning the phone off. Can't laugh too much though as I have been known to do that too. Hope you get a good sleep tonight. Have to keep in good form for Luke.

Why Thank you Designer. How kind.

Oh dear. I was just trying to post a photo and kept hitting send as nothing was happening but I'm hoping I didn't post it 3 times.



:thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Why of course. He's growing up with us and we probably see him as much as his relatives and all love him. He truly is our precious wee one, along with others like Bentley, Seth, Gage, Livey and Rachel and all Caren's wee ones in additon to Seth and......on and on.


It is lovely to share the journey of growth and watching little ones learn and discover. Some of us are lucky that they are allowed to share their families with us. Looking forward to many more sharing as they grow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Lovely ride up to the lake and then wonderful hrs. Long hike along Bush CREEK and another hour back to car. Then lunch on the restaurant patio. Stopped by and found a new to all o us preserve with paved walk down to CREEK. Great place to bring art class as we could wheel our stuff to CREEK and paint.
> Got home and younger DD, Amy called. My twin sister just diagnosed with leukemia. Slow growing, non-aggressie. Dr. Said could go on 6-7 years. I'm sure it's from all the Damonmeds she takes. Carol, my twin, of course, does.t want to talk about it. She never wants to talk on feeling level. And unlike me never wants to learn all about diagnosis and how to best support health. Sad. I will make plans to visit her in Charleston, SC this summer or Sept. It's a 12 hour trip with plane changes. But should be off Mercapatur and Uceris by June. Will post pics later. Right now just want to curl up in bed with Maya and have a good cry.


Oh Sassafras, I could cry for you and with you. What devastating news. That dreaded phone call and your twin. It is so hard when someone doesn't want to talk about anything or any possibilities. She is in shock right now, as are you. Just heartbreaking. Maya will be a comfort as pets seem to be able to comfort us when others can't. Hugs dear friend.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

sorry I have not been on much today. worked this morning and then we had to go out this afternoon.

Gage woke up feeling a lot better today. Must have been a 24hr flu bug.


I am going to see if I can figure put how to load pics onto the laptop.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

What a great picture!!! I looks so bright eyed and I love that A only has one sock..... perfect!!!


RookieRetiree said:


> A great way to start off a lazy Sunday morning!!
> 
> See you back in IL later today. Spring Break starts tomorrow!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sam this sounds great! I would leave out the raisins for the time being.... but the rest of it sounds perfect. Thanks so much you are such a sweetheart!!!!


thewren said:


> I've been looking for recipes for sandi to use with alan when he comes home - she asked for a plain muffin - wonder if this one will work. wanted to share it with everyone. --- sam
> 
> Yogurt Oatmeal Muffins Recipe
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Just heard a crash and Grey went streaking passed, so better go see what he did, just like children. :roll:


And what was the crash???


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

In case you are reading Sassafras, Bushels of Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

AngoraHave so enjoyed hearing about your DHs performance at Marian McPartlands memorial concert. Something to remember always, and so wonderful that his students told him how important he was to them. That means so much to a teacher, and it sounds like he is a great one. It is great that the two of you can share and take pleasure in each others gifts and accomplishments.

SassafrasSo very sorry about your sisters diagnosis. Keeping you both in my thoughts.

Have wondered where Patches ismaybe I have just missed her? I hope she is doing better.

DH and I watched the film Chocolat yesterday. Had seen it years ago but really enjoyed seeing it again.such a lovely story and beautiful photography. The little girls imaginary friend is a kangaroo named Pontouf---made me think of Charlottes dog named Pontouf. It was always fun to hear about him.I know she loved him very much. 

The wind is howling again and we are due for cooler temperatures for a few days, but spring is coming soon.I just know it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok loading the pics was a success, now to see if I can post some.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Greg got these two little cuties. They are Australian blue heelers. They are from the same parents as Deuce. This is the last 2 puppies of the last litter for these parents.

Deuce is a blue heeler too but he is odd as he is white and they are more commonly colored like our pups.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Oh Sassafras, I could cry for you and with you. What devastating news. That dreaded phone call and your twin. It is so hard when someone doesn't want to talk about anything or any possibilities. She is in shock right now, as are you. Just heartbreaking. Maya will be a comfort as pets seem to be able to comfort us when others can't. Hugs dear friend.


You are both in my prayers. Maybe your sister will want to talk later, maybe not as some people prefer to keep things to themselves. I hope you can see her before too long as she may prefer to talk in person.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

A few of the things I have knit in and amongst packing, moving, unpacking, etc.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Beautiful knitting Melanie . The puppies are cute. You are one busy lady.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this on the Chit Chat thread- I have to show it to you all!!


~~~   thanks...back at'cha'! :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> A few of the things I have knit in and amongst packing, moving, unpacking, etc.


Great knitting. You are one very busy lady, that is for sure.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Here is my latest hairdo. He gave me a short haircut but somehow kept the length at the bottom. Took me a while to style it as I am used to it long. Wow, he took me by surprise. Maybe it's because I was late. :wink: Anyway, I really like it now that I've styled it. A little hard to see in the photo, but I tried. It still touches my shoulders.
> 
> DH doesn't look much different from his photo on the left from about 18 yrs. ago. I must be taking good care of him. Of course I get to take credit. :XD: :XD: :XD: Remember everyone told me "Take good care of him."


Wow, with that hair style you look just like an actress whose work I love, Sasha Alexander who played Agent Kate Todd in the early series of NCIS.

Beautiful lady and handsome husband. Lovely to see he likes your knitting too


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I have just checked on the word " moot" being discussed earlier. The difference in meaning is in Britain and U.S usage of the word, so we are, as usual all right, just different.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Angora I love that DH wore the sweater you knit for him.... and you didn't even know - it must be a favorite of his to be worn for such a special event. Your selfies are great - your smile lights up the page!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am off to bed now. Will check in tomorrow morning.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just for the record: I have researched several sources for just who owns the Internet? AS I understand it, it certainly does not appear to be the federal government of the US--which has potential or possible regulatory responsibilities, depending on how one defines the ''ownership'' of the various segments of the internet systems and who owns those components, and the regulatory power of that government agency.
> 
> It doesn't matter what anyone's opinion of the US federal government may be, the government does NOT OWN the systems that makeup the internet systems any more than it owns various radio or TV stations or broadcast companies. The questions currently up for interpretation or application has to do with what controls the FCC has or does not have over how the systems may be used or controlled by the various big or initiating components of the Internet.
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~Right. What the gov't is getting out of is overseeing how things function. This has been the case for many years, since the public has been allowed to particiapte in the Internet. It was originally a system established by the US gov't for the military and university researchers to communicate. This was about 20 years ago. Gore was instrumental in getting it opened up to the public. aol was the first non-university participant...and then yahoo, and many many others....Google was late coming to the party...so...that's a brief history...we are all learning a little bit each day. :wink:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

When we redid the farmhouse I painted all the walls butter yellow and all the trim bright white. I used muslin to make curtains for all of the windows with a valance to cover the roll up blinds that were already there. I found that I could brighten up the house with accents of colors - different but not too clashey in each room. When we did this house over I went even easier with the same buttercream color on the walls and woodwork. I may change the woodwork to white as I go through and repaint this next year... but my house is bright and cheerful and I can change the look of any of the rooms with very little effort. Works for me!!


Sorlenna said:


> Well, that is a bit much. I'm thinking more of a lighter shade of other colors! I did once move into a house that had hideous wallpaper in the kitchen...I started tearing that stuff down before I even finished unpacking--but that was a house my husband bought, so I was able to do what I wanted.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Purple did you get the Galaxy 10.5? I got mine this year and I love it, take it everywhere with me. have you put dropbox on it?great for storing patterns.takes great pics too
> Angora love the new hair style...would love to grow mine longer but it just becomes a birdsnest


Could someone please explain the dropbox to me, what exactly it is, how it works, do I need a wifi signal to access and so on.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Spider said:


> Beautiful knitting Melanie . The puppies are cute. You are one busy lady.


Ditto from me, too. Don't know when you find time to knit.
Kathy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Dear Joy - you and your sister are in my heart. I know she has other health concerns that will make this difficult. I hope that you are able to visit with her when you get your health issues stabilized. So glad that you had a good day hiking! luv-AZ


sassafras123 said:


> Lovely ride up to the lake and then wonderful hrs. Long hike along Bush CREEK and another hour back to car. Then lunch on the restaurant patio. Stopped by and found a new to all o us preserve with paved walk down to CREEK. Great place to bring art class as we could wheel our stuff to CREEK and paint.
> Got home and younger DD, Amy called. My twin sister just diagnosed with leukemia. Slow growing, non-aggressie. Dr. Said could go on 6-7 years. I'm sure it's from all the Damonmeds she takes. Carol, my twin, of course, does.t want to talk about it. She never wants to talk on feeling level. And unlike me never wants to learn all about diagnosis and how to best support health. Sad. I will make plans to visit her in Charleston, SC this summer or Sept. It's a 12 hour trip with plane changes. But should be off Mercapatur and Uceris by June. Will post pics later. Right now just want to curl up in bed with Maya and have a good cry.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I heard from patches - she answered a PM from me. Overwhelmed and struggling at the moment. She will try to join us soon. You might want to send her a message.....


ChrisEl said:


> AngoraHave so enjoyed hearing about your DHs performance at Marian McPartlands memorial concert. Something to remember always, and so wonderful that his students told him how important he was to them. That means so much to a teacher, and it sounds like he is a great one. It is great that the two of you can share and take pleasure in each others gifts and accomplishments.
> 
> SassafrasSo very sorry about your sisters diagnosis. Keeping you both in my thoughts.
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Lovely ride up to the lake and then wonderful hrs. Long hike along Bush CREEK and another hour back to car. Then lunch on the restaurant patio. Stopped by and found a new to all o us preserve with paved walk down to CREEK. Great place to bring art class as we could wheel our stuff to CREEK and paint.
> Got home and younger DD, Amy called. My twin sister just diagnosed with leukemia. Slow growing, non-aggressie. Dr. Said could go on 6-7 years. I'm sure it's from all the Damonmeds she takes. Carol, my twin, of course, does.t want to talk about it. She never wants to talk on feeling level. And unlike me never wants to learn all about diagnosis and how to best support health. Sad. I will make plans to visit her in Charleston, SC this summer or Sept. It's a 12 hour trip with plane changes. But should be off Mercapatur and Uceris by June. Will post pics later. Right now just want to curl up in bed with Maya and have a good cry.


~~~Hugs all 'round.....sometimes it takes a bit of time to absorb the "news" and deal with it. We are here for you. A good cry can help clear the thought paths.....take heart
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I was going through some of my pictures and found this little guy that I did after a felting workshop. Haven't done any since but I did do several other characters at the same time, one a lamb. My lambs head is like a horses head, but I promise I improved it.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: lovely!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Melly they are darling!!! I had an Australian Shepard when I was much younger and he was colored very much like your pups. I would imagine that Gage and Greg are both gaga over these guys - how fun are they??? Is Deuce teaching them the rules???


gagesmom said:


> Greg got these two little cuties. They are Australian blue heelers. They are from the same parents as Deuce. This is the last 2 puppies of the last litter for these parents.
> 
> Deuce is a blue heeler too but he is odd as he is white and they are more commonly colored like our pups.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angora, love your new hairstyle and you do look younger. How special DH wore gorgeous cabled sweater you knit for special occasion. Hope ankle better soon.
Julie, I miseraBle needing heart surgery. So sorry. He must have insurance ID with him. I guess the good thing is he will be getting surgery he needs. Is it stent placement? Hugs. Our prayer Warriors are on this.
Sam, happy Bentley better. Assume they are going to Disneyworld in Orlando.
Too tired to think.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Melly that baby blanket is wonderful. Can you share the source of the pattern or stitch??? Did you think of us when you were knitting??? I often have all of you pop into my mind as I knit along.....


gagesmom said:


> A few of the things I have knit in and amongst packing, moving, unpacking, etc.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> that seems a little harsh unless you are thinking major rebuilding. here for the most part you can paint and decorate as you please. only one place I lived asked that my curtains be white on the outside so they looked the same from outdoors - no problem - I didn't have curtains to begin with. lol
> 
> are all rentals that way? --- sam


The thinking is that it is easier and cheaper to refurbish between tenants. Comes from so very many bad tenants who leave mess or destroyed houses/units. As this is actually a minority, the majority suffer. Also, many rentals are now owned by faceless corporations who don't give a s*** for anything but maximum return.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I have been thinking about an issue that crops up from time to time here. :-D
> 
> We all have talents, and we all do beautiful work, but some of us suffer many doubts about how good what we do is. I include myself in this.
> 
> ...


~~~We WILL love it becasue we all understand the work and effort and anxiety and FROGGING that goes into each piece! We have ooooddles of empathy and compassion for each WIP that becomes a WC (work completed!) :lol: :lol:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Almost bedtime but I thought I would pop on for a bit.

Daralene, cute hairstyle and great photos of you and your DH. Your felted pieces are lovely. Especially like the sea scene. I'm still working on the hind legs of the panda. Have one done and the other to the straight knitting of 29 rows but since it is black, only day knitting. Beautiful sweater on your DH. Three years! Don't think I would have lasted that long. Glad to hear that you could keep your foot up at the party. 

AZ Joy, sorry to hear about DS and her health problems. A good cry and hugging Maya will help you cope with the news. Hope you can see her soon.

The rain stopped her in the early afternoon but still chilly. Let's see what tomorrow brings.

Have a great night everyone. Good day to you, Julie. Hope things start to look up for you.

See you in the morning,

Kathy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Only 8PM but I am going to call the hospital and say goodnite to my hubby and head for bed. long day and long weekend. ttyl- luv-AZ


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Patches, we are thinking of you and hope you are able to join us soon.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> A few of the things I have knit in and amongst packing, moving, unpacking, etc.


~~~Good grief! You have been busy! When have you had time to get settled, move in, take care of family, etc etc.????????? Is it possible to get the blanket & bootie patterns? I'm in baby mode. What you have done is beautiful! 
Puppies, too! So cute! Proud of you!
Carol il/oh


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

jknappva said:


> The only restriction we have in the apartment is to repaint the walls white if we change color while renting. I'm happy with the white walls since my painting days are long gone. Blinds are in all the windows so they don't care about your curtains. I don't have any curtains either,Sam, as my daughter and I can't take them down to wash and rehang them. Besides with no curtains, the rooms are brighter and since we're on the north-east side of the building, we only get the morning sun so in the afternoon, we need that extra light.
> Junek


Lucky people, we even have to get permission to make modifications like safety bars in bathrooms and toilets or at entrances before they could be done. One thing we did without permission which has received no objection is change one of the security screen doors to our own as ours has a doggy door in it. But we kept theirs right beside the door it came from so it can go back on when we leave.

I would love some soft pastel colors other than the slightly off white we have.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry there Carol- was actually meaning Lupe! the other woman I intend just to put in the past. I think what is out of kilter is the cross cultural divide- coupled with the religious division between myself and Lupe. I hope I am not offending anyone- but my experience of Assembly of God is that they are not the most open of belief systems.


Many of the slightly not mainstream religions are like that. By mainstream, I mean Catholic, Lutheran, Methodist, Protestant, Uniting Church. Church of Christ, Assembly of God began as breakaway religions with groups of people not happy with mainstream religion. They have simply grown to be almost as big as the mainstream religions. Some may even have begun as cults that have become accepted religious practice. Most however do preach tolerance for others of different faiths.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I have been thinking about an issue that crops up from time to time here. :-D
> 
> We all have talents, and we all do beautiful work, but some of us suffer many doubts about how good what we do is. I include myself in this.
> 
> ...


Everything you say expresses my feelings. No one becomes an expert at anything with out having to correct, redo and sometimes throw out . We learn the hard way, each and everyone of us and we learn in steps -- Each step is a gain - each step should be celebrated. I love to see every single thing that is shown on this forum. Each of us have different strengths. We should never be ashamed or embarrassed. Good girl !! I hope everyone will feel that way. If you down play your abilities you are your own worst enemy.

Good on ya - everyone ! (my son still says that from living in New Zealand)


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Lovely ride up to the lake and then wonderful hrs. Long hike along Bush CREEK and another hour back to car. Then lunch on the restaurant patio. Stopped by and found a new to all o us preserve with paved walk down to CREEK. Great place to bring art class as we could wheel our stuff to CREEK and paint.
> Got home and younger DD, Amy called. My twin sister just diagnosed with leukemia. Slow growing, non-aggressie. Dr. Said could go on 6-7 years. I'm sure it's from all the Damonmeds she takes. Carol, my twin, of course, does.t want to talk about it. She never wants to talk on feeling level. And unlike me never wants to learn all about diagnosis and how to best support health. Sad. I will make plans to visit her in Charleston, SC this summer or Sept. It's a 12 hour trip with plane changes. But should be off Mercapatur and Uceris by June. Will post pics later. Right now just want to curl up in bed with Maya and have a good cry.


While it is hard to lose a close relation or watch them fight something so devastating, I understand that is is that much worse when it is a twin. May the angels lift you both up and protect you with their wings and give you both the strength you need for this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I was going through some of my pictures and found this little guy that I did after a felting workshop. Haven't done any since but I did do several other characters at the same time, one a lamb. My lambs head is like a horses head, but I promise I improved it.


scary he may be- but he is also fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> In case you are reading Sassafras, Bushels of Hugs.


I agree! You deserve all the hugs you can get!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Julie just thought I would check in for a bit. Was going to bed but had take out Deuce and it is cold out there. Woke me up a bit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> AngoraHave so enjoyed hearing about your DHs performance at Marian McPartlands memorial concert. Something to remember always, and so wonderful that his students told him how important he was to them. That means so much to a teacher, and it sounds like he is a great one. It is great that the two of you can share and take pleasure in each others gifts and accomplishments.
> 
> SassafrasSo very sorry about your sisters diagnosis. Keeping you both in my thoughts.
> 
> ...


I heard from Patches earlier today- she is away and very busy- thinks of us all everyday- will be back in time!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Greg got these two little cuties. They are Australian blue heelers. They are from the same parents as Deuce. This is the last 2 puppies of the last litter for these parents.
> 
> Deuce is a blue heeler too but he is odd as he is white and they are more commonly colored like our pups.


They look such darlings- I am sure they get into masses of mischief- but relish the time they sleep!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

They love to wrestle with each other. and they run around the apartment like they were race cars. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Beautiful knitting Melody . You are one busy lady.[/quote]

I seem to remember you knitted minions- can you advise me which would be best to knit for the GK's? I gather Angry Birds are no longer in fashion!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I have just checked on the word " moot" being discussed earlier. The difference in meaning is in Britain and U.S usage of the word, so we are, as usual all right, just different.


 :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Greg got these two little cuties. They are Australian blue heelers. They are from the same parents as Deuce. This is the last 2 puppies of the last litter for these parents.
> 
> Deuce is a blue heeler too but he is odd as he is white and they are more commonly colored like our pups.


Glad you are experienced with the breed as they are a working dog who enjoy rounding up and herding cattle and sheep. High energy breed and usually very fit if kept active. We has some next door to us many years ago, most were quite lovely and fun and friendly. One had to be watched as he had received brain damage from an attack from his own sire as a pup. He would go from fun and happy to savage and dangerous, weirdest part was you could see the change coming in his eyes. One moment, shiny and bright, the next dead flat and dull.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, so sorry about your sister,hopefully it will be slow progressing. During my working years I have known several people who got leukemia when they were older & most did very well. A couple are still living after more than 20 years after diagnosis. If you are going to get leukemia, it is better to get it when older, it progresses much slower. Most of the time it is not even treated until the white count gets very high..
Melody, I don't know when you had time to unpack, what a lots of lovely knitting. I really like the pattern in the blanket & the booties are so cute!
My DIL has to go to a class tomorrow so she will bring Addison out before 9, Zach has school so I better get off here & get to bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Almost bedtime but I thought I would pop on for a bit.
> 
> Daralene, cute hairstyle and great photos of you and your DH. Your felted pieces are lovely. Especially like the sea scene. I'm still working on the hind legs of the panda. Have one done and the other to the straight knitting of 29 rows but since it is black, only day knitting. Beautiful sweater on your DH. Three years! Don't think I would have lasted that long. Glad to hear that you could keep your foot up at the party.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kathy.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I will get in touch with you here on kp about the minions tomorrow.

Thanks all for your kind words about the knits.

Love my blue heelers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Many of the slightly not mainstream religions are like that. By mainstream, I mean Catholic, Lutheran, Methodist, Protestant, Uniting Church. Church of Christ, Assembly of God began as breakaway religions with groups of people not happy with mainstream religion. They have simply grown to be almost as big as the mainstream religions. Some may even have begun as cults that have become accepted religious practice. Most however do preach tolerance for others of different faiths.


I am not sure if it is a Samoan thing- but I know I would not have free choice if I were living with Lupe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hi Julie just thought I would check in for a bit. Was going to bed but had take out Deuce and it is cold out there. Woke me up a bit.


It is quite a warm afternoon here! quite pleasant- I have told Fofoa I am going to go over to Sydney- so we will see if there is any reaction!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I just finished catching up and it is almost 11:30 PM. DD and I went to the Mavericks game and now it is time for bed. I slept until 12:30 PM, so I guess I'm not really tired, but school tomorrow, so I will try to get to sleep.

Beautiful knitting, precious puppies, and lots of news! Love it all, but I do hate to hear of the illnesses. I'm sorry to hear about Fale's heart. I guess I missed how you found out, but I'm glad that you have been informed.

Hugs to all!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

I gave up and returned my new Galaxy Note . I thought I would enjoy it but after two weeks I found it more bother than it was worth so it went back. I'm so disappointed as I thought I would enjoy it's ability to interpret cursive writing and convert it to text for pattern notes. I am however really having success with Foxit Reader program for my notebook.



agnescr said:


> Purple did you get the Galaxy 10.5? I got mine this year and I love it, take it everywhere with me. have you put dropbox on it?great for storing patterns.takes great pics too
> Angora love the new hair style...would love to grow mine longer but it just becomes a birdsnest


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

A real lazy Sunday a.m. The girls are so darling --- Baby I has filled out in her arms and legs so nicely...not a tiny baby anymore at 3 mos. and A remembered that I wore slippers the last time I was there and also was asking for "dinosaurs" on my I-phone...At 2, she's able to communicate very well and I understood everythings except for some of the kids' names in her day care...Mom and Dad have figured out that she'll eat just about anything she can dip in ketchup! Baby I is sleeping 8 hours now through the night and is on a great day schedule -- Dad takes over care in 2 weeks when Mom's 12 weeks leave is up...he's going to do 9 weeks and then baby I will be in same day care as A -- the place is just across the street from where DIL works - so it works out perfectly.

We then heated up the quiches for breakfast...the Swiss Chard one is still my favorite. I've never used the recipe for the crust before, but it worked out great -- it's just flour, canola oil, milk, salt and sugar. Rolled between two pieces of wax paper to get very thin and then pre-baked before putting the quiche mixture in it. Took only a few minutes where doing the recipe with the cutting in the butter pieces and cold water seems to take too long for me and the dough gets overworked and tough. Google oil pie crust -- it was very thin and flaky. The drive back home was uneventful and we have DGS for a sleep over - he brought over magnet tiles and we had a blast playing with them---great for this age. Then we had waffles for dinner (his request) and he's old enough to take his own shower and get off to bed after reading a book together -- so, got to see all three grandkids this weekend-PERFECT.



AZ Sticks said:


> What a great picture!!! I looks so bright eyed and I love that A only has one sock..... perfect!!!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure if it is a Samoan thing- but I know I would not have free choice if I were living with Lupe.


Wonder if it is just a Lupe thing, could be she feels the need to control everything and everyone within her world.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

OH MY GOD, hopes and prayers to the people caught in the 7m high mud slide in Washington State. It wiped out an entire village and is so soft and fluid that searchers have had to resort to low flying helicopters to try to find any remaining survivors. Numbers unknown on trapped and deceased and will not be known until it is all searched. Some may never be recovered.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey nittergma - how is your weather? --- sam



nittergma said:


> Wow, great to hear from you! How's the family? I've been so far behind lately I'll be starting all over again. It's no fun because I won't know what everyone's talking about. Each week I try. I bet you're glad to have your internet back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I just finished catching up and it is almost 11:30 PM. DD and I went to the Mavericks game and now it is time for bed. I slept until 12:30 PM, so I guess I'm not really tired, but school tomorrow, so I will try to get to sleep.
> 
> Beautiful knitting, precious puppies, and lots of news! Love it all, but I do hate to hear of the illnesses. I'm sorry to hear about Fale's heart. I guess I missed how you found out, but I'm glad that you have been informed.
> 
> Hugs to all!


It was the last time I texted Lupe, back on 3rd January that she mentioned it, along with saying that she was only telling me because she loved her uncle, and that that was all I would be told- I checked with Fofoa today- she did not know about it- but it is always a matter of what they choose to acknowledge- there are different standards of truth telling. I am not prepared to enter a battle of who looks after him better- again it seems to be 'they are paying all this money to look after him'- 'you failed to look after him' is the message I keep getting. 
But I am sure it is more the requirements of the Australian Government, for the immigration that they are trying to obtain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love it carol --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have always loved this song.....we would do well to be cautious.....or we will end up......better to enjoy the joys of life, and not worry too much about the other stuff.
> 
> _Housewife's Lament_


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wonder if it is just a Lupe thing, could be she feels the need to control everything and everyone within her world.


It could well be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> OH MY GOD, hopes and prayers to the people caught in the 7m high mud slide in Washington State. It wiped out an entire village and is so soft and fluid that searchers have had to resort to low flying helicopters to try to find any remaining survivors. Numbers unknown on trapped and deceased and will not be known until it is all searched. Some may never be recovered.


It was covered in our news too- tonight- I gather it is a township north of Seattle- and they are moving people out, incase of worse. Tough on all involved.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they will be home probably sometime next weekend - they can stay in the condo until Thursday I think. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I hope Allan is feeling better. Little Bentley too. When do they come home Sam?
> 
> Take care everyone -- going to read for awhile and rest my shoulder -- it seems to help.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it certainly is easier to decorate around it. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I have to admit I like plain walls. The houses we rented before we built our house were a Ukrainian nightmare, one had orange & yellow sunflowers the size of dinner plates on the kitchen walls, then huge pink & purple flowers on the 7 X8 bedroom & huge green fleur de lis on the livngroom. The bathroom had 3 different kinds of stripes, pink, purple, white then blue, green & white, then orange, yellow & green. See now why I think white is great? :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

right back at you Shirley. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this on the Chit Chat thread- I have to show it to you all!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry joy - being that she doesn't want to talk about it does this mean that she won't do anything about it - or is there anything they can do. some leukemia is treatable. sending soothing healing energy to both of you. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Lovely ride up to the lake and then wonderful hrs. Long hike along Bush CREEK and another hour back to car. Then lunch on the restaurant patio. Stopped by and found a new to all o us preserve with paved walk down to CREEK. Great place to bring art class as we could wheel our stuff to CREEK and paint.
> Got home and younger DD, Amy called. My twin sister just diagnosed with leukemia. Slow growing, non-aggressie. Dr. Said could go on 6-7 years. I'm sure it's from all the Damonmeds she takes. Carol, my twin, of course, does.t want to talk about it. She never wants to talk on feeling level. And unlike me never wants to learn all about diagnosis and how to best support health. Sad. I will make plans to visit her in Charleston, SC this summer or Sept. It's a 12 hour trip with plane changes. But should be off Mercapatur and Uceris by June. Will post pics later. Right now just want to curl up in bed with Maya and have a good cry.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the rabbit and lamb - but your underwater picture - wow - I hope you display it - I think it is stunning. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> I was going through some of my pictures and found this little guy that I did after a felting workshop. Haven't done any since but I did do several other characters at the same time, one a lamb. My lambs head is like a horses head, but I promise I improved it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good news about gage - hopefully another good nights sleep will see him in the pink. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> sorry I have not been on much today. worked this morning and then we had to go out this afternoon.
> 
> Gage woke up feeling a lot better today. Must have been a 24hr flu bug.
> 
> I am going to see if I can figure put how to load pics onto the laptop.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute puppies melody - what breed are they? makes for a houseful I bet. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Ok loading the pics was a success, now to see if I can post some.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam, is there any further news of Bentley? I have not mentioned your concern before, but that is not that I don't care!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> very cute puppies melody - what breed are they? makes for a houseful I bet. --- sam


Melody's dogs are all Australian Blue Heelers- all brothers, but different litters.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a report. --- sam

Rescue crews searched into the night for survivors from a massive mudslide in Washington state that killed at least three people, after hearing voices from the debris field pleading for help.

The slide of mud, trees and rocks happened about 11 a.m. Saturday morning. Several people - including an infant - were critically injured and at least six houses were destroyed.

Snohomish County Fire District 21 Chief Travis Hots said at a news briefing late Saturday that searchers weren't giving up on finding more people.

"We have people who are yelling for our help, and we are going to take extreme risks," Hots said.

It wasn't clear how many people might still be alive, he said.

"This is still a rescue mission until we determine otherwise," Hots said.

The slide also blocked the North Fork of the Stillaguamish River, which prompted an evacuation notice because water was rising rapidly behind the debris. Authorities worried about severe downstream flooding if water suddenly broke through the blockage.

The landslide also completely covered State Route 530 near the town of Oso, about 55 miles north of Seattle. It was at least 135 feet wide and 180 feet deep and hit just before 11 a.m., Snohomish County authorities said.

The Snohomish County sheriff's office reported that two people had been killed at the scene. Authorities later said one of the people who was rescued died at a hospital.

The injured included a 6-month-old boy, who was in critical condition at Harborview Medical Center in Seattle. Hospital spokeswoman Susan Gregg said two other victims were in critical condition  an 81-year-old man and a 37-year-old man  while a 58-year-old man and a 25-year-old woman were in serious condition.

Five of the injured were brought to Cascade Valley Hospital in Arlington, and one has already been treated and released, said hospital spokeswoman Jennifer Egger. She didn't know the condition of the others.

The American Red Cross has set up at the hospital, and an evacuation shelter was created at Post Middle School in Arlington.

One eyewitness told the Daily Herald that he was driving on the roadway and had to quickly brake to avoid the mudslide.

"I just saw the darkness coming across the road. Everything was gone in three seconds," Paulo Falcao told the newspaper.

Search-and-rescue help came from around the region, plus the Washington State Patrol and the Army Corps of Engineers.

Hots said crews heard voices on the eastern edge of the debris field. Snohomish County Sheriff Ty Trenary said "we have rescuers on the ground on both sides of the slide who are going to be there all night, we're combing through the debris field on the ground trying to rescue people."

The National Weather Service has issued a flash flood watch for Snohomish County through Sunday afternoon.

People who live in the North Fork's flood plain, from the small communities of Oso to Stanwood, were urged to flee to higher ground.

Forecasters warned that some flooding was also possible north of the slide area. The Weather Service said "catastrophic flooding" was unlikely downstream, but authorities were taking no chances and urged people to leave.

Bart Treece, spokesman for the Washington State Department of Transportation, said he didn't know how long the two-lane rural road will be closed. Drivers were advised to find another way to get between Darrington and Arlington, he said.

Authorities believe the slide was caused by ground water saturation from recent heavy rainfall. John Pennington from the Snohomish County Department of Emergency Management said the area where the slide occurred has a history of unstable land. He said a slide also happened there in 2006.

Pennington said the most recent incident happened without warning.

"This slide came out of nowhere," he said.



busyworkerbee said:


> OH MY GOD, hopes and prayers to the people caught in the 7m high mud slide in Washington State. It wiped out an entire village and is so soft and fluid that searchers have had to resort to low flying helicopters to try to find any remaining survivors. Numbers unknown on trapped and deceased and will not be known until it is all searched. Some may never be recovered.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Could someone please explain the dropbox to me, what exactly it is, how it works, do I need a wifi signal to access and so on.


Dropbox is a free online storage app. so that if the worst ever happens to computer/laptop/tablet all your files/patterns/recipes are stored safely elsewhere and easily retrieved.all your devices can be linked together.I can open it on phone/laptop/tablet and desktop.yes you do need a wifi/cable signal to access it

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dropbox.android


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

For all Hobbit lovers: a photo from Hobbiton in the Waikato.
Sunset.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Indeed! Has progressed from toddling about to almost running in a matter of weeks! This photo was taken when he discovered he could pull on his drinking straw with his teeth and make it "spit" at his grandpa! Of course grandpa played up good style much to Luke's delight.


He is just gorgeous! A real little boy now. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Today's cleaning spree is over...all I have left to do is clean off the top of my dresser/chest. Of course I've only done one room but OMG it was such a disaster and now it feels so calm and clean. Yeah!
> 
> Along with the idea of learning I just ordered some yarn to attempt to make a top for myself. Marianne is going to also try to do the pattern. The pattern is from Annie's.com and is called Sunrise Shell if you want to take a look. Considered easy....hope it is. Here's the link: http://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=107829
> 
> ...


The link worked for me. I like that pattern. Make sure you post a picture of the final result.

Have fun with the Spring Cleaning! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Purple did you get the Galaxy 10.5? I got mine this year and I love it, take it everywhere with me. have you put dropbox on it?great for storing patterns.takes great pics too
> Angora love the new hair style...would love to grow mine longer but it just becomes a birdsnest


Mines the Galaxy 3 7", not worked out dropbox yet, but I am finding my way round it with the expert advice of GS. So far I am very pleased with it. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Dropbox is a free online storage app. so that if the worst ever happens to computer/laptop/tablet all your files/patterns/recipes are stored safely elsewhere and easily retrieved.all your devices can be linked together.I can open it on phone/laptop/tablet and desktop.yes you do need a wifi/cable signal to access it
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dropbox.android


Just seen this, thanks Agnes, will have a look. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> the latest on Bentley - he is still in the hospital until tomorrow morning. he also has the adinovirun which is causing some respitory issues - coughing, etc - along with diarrhea. the doctor was just not comfortable letting him go. Heidi and alexis will spend the night at the hospital.
> 
> gary and the rest of the boys have rented a motel room - the place has a pool so they will have fun there.
> 
> ...


The poor little thing, I hope he continues to improve quickly.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very sunny Surrey, there has been a bit of a frost, but the birds are singing and the garden is looking good.
I have nmy WI Knitting group here this morning so I will have to do catch up later.

Sending healing hugs to Bentley and Gage and all who need them.

Big Monday hugs to everyone.

Here's a photo for Monday


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Surrey, there has been a bit of a frost, but the birds are singing and the garden is looking good.
> I have nmy WI Knitting group here this morning so I will have to do catch up later.
> 
> Sending healing hugs to Bentley and Gage and all who need them.
> ...


Hello, Buddha! Good to see you!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello, Buddha! Good to see you!


Hi Julie, Monday hugs to you ((((((((((((()))))))))))


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Bulldog...It seems upon reading your post that there is just too much for one person to bear. Your shoulders must be so sore from holding everybody up. I truly admire you and don't know how you do it. You must have a very strong faith. I will remember you and each one of your precious family going through so much, including the one who is making her final journey. Bushels of Hugs and Healing Wishes with prayers.


From me too....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The main thing is that you are all at my back! For which I am very grateful!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> here is a report. --- sam
> 
> Rescue crews searched into the night for survivors from a massive mudslide in Washington state that killed at least three people, after hearing voices from the debris field pleading for help.
> 
> ...


My first thoughts, when I saw the pictures of the slide zone was of a similar scene that occurred here in Australia some years ago on our snow slopes. The last survivor was pulled out days after the event, injured but alive. This gives me hope even though the latest reports had the voices going silent.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Dropbox is a free online storage app. so that if the worst ever happens to computer/laptop/tablet all your files/patterns/recipes are stored safely elsewhere and easily retrieved.all your devices can be linked together.I can open it on phone/laptop/tablet and desktop.yes you do need a wifi/cable signal to access it
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dropbox.android


Thanks Agnes, I am always wary with new stuff until it gets explained. I admit I am also wary,, not just of dropbox but also the cloud which I think is similar.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, I have just been having a quiet time on here, catching up and DD came in (its 9.15) to tell me "I dont feel well" and a very sad face.  Poor kid, it wouldnt be so bad if she was like this during the day instead of at night. It makes her so tired... and me too. :roll: Ah well...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, Monday hugs to you ((((((((((((()))))))))))


Hi, PurpleFi! missed you this time round- I was trying to ring cousin Anna in Glasgow- but she was going straight to message- may try her again as it is later into the morning! See you are offline again! But thank you so much for such a lovely hug!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon from a bright windy and chilly Fife,at least the washing is drying with that wind...not lost anything yet but have to go check on it from time to time.
> Sam glad to hear that Bentley has improved and that it continues.Hugs and good thought for all in need of them.
> Colin is slightly improved,and I have a day of from hospital visiting,hopefully some of his children will visit instead.
> Have been trying to learn to crochet something more than granny squares and managed to do some "African flowers" with a great tutorial ...yippeee might get a blanket/afghan out of them, might take a while though lol,but as usual shawls come first along with socks. hope you are all having a great weekend and that the weather improves


Wow!  :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is so sad to hear Shirley- it is harder on you than on your sister- in some ways.


Ditto..... take care Shirley.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Here is my latest hairdo. He gave me a short haircut but somehow kept the length at the bottom. Took me a while to style it as I am used to it long. Wow, he took me by surprise. Maybe it's because I was late. :wink: Anyway, I really like it now that I've styled it. A little hard to see in the photo, but I tried. It still touches my shoulders.
> 
> DH doesn't look much different from his photo on the left from about 18 yrs. ago. I must be taking good care of him. Of course I get to take credit. :XD: :XD: :XD: Remember everyone told me "Take good care of him."


Great photos..... I love your hair and well done on that jumper. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just got to wait and see on that one. Hugs for you too, dear!
> 
> For that matter it is time for a group hug:
> 
> ((((((((((((((((((((((((all of us))))))))))))))))))))))))))


I am in. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I am in. :thumbup:


For a group hug!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~very glad for that! Maybe some maturity is creeping in? :thumbup: :thumbup:


I surely hope so!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Lovely ride up to the lake and then wonderful hrs. Long hike along Bush CREEK and another hour back to car. Then lunch on the restaurant patio. Stopped by and found a new to all o us preserve with paved walk down to CREEK. Great place to bring art class as we could wheel our stuff to CREEK and paint.
> Got home and younger DD, Amy called. My twin sister just diagnosed with leukemia. Slow growing, non-aggressie. Dr. Said could go on 6-7 years. I'm sure it's from all the Damonmeds she takes. Carol, my twin, of course, does.t want to talk about it. She never wants to talk on feeling level. And unlike me never wants to learn all about diagnosis and how to best support health. Sad. I will make plans to visit her in Charleston, SC this summer or Sept. It's a 12 hour trip with plane changes. But should be off Mercapatur and Uceris by June. Will post pics later. Right now just want to curl up in bed with Maya and have a good cry.


So sorry to hear about your sister's diagnosis. I'm like you and want to find out what is going on, but everyone has their own way of coping. Go have your cry, you'll feel better. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I was going through some of my pictures and found this little guy that I did after a felting workshop. Haven't done any since but I did do several other characters at the same time, one a lamb. My lambs head is like a horses head, but I promise I improved it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Thanks Agnes, I am always wary with new stuff until it gets explained. I admit I am also wary,, not just of dropbox but also the cloud which I think is similar.


The cloud is similar but harder to figure out and it is not free here i was persuaded by salesperson in electrical store it was essencial so paid the cost and have no idea how it works, cant find anything and when I went back to store to ask for help nobody could explain how it works.Daughter told me about dropbox and i have been using it for approx 6 months with no problem


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> A few of the things I have knit in and amongst packing, moving, unpacking, etc.


 Lovely knitting :thumbup: :thumbup: and beautiful pups too!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Joy so sorry for the news about your twin, thoughts and hugs to you both

Sam great that Bailey has been released from hospital..hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> A great way to start off a lazy Sunday morning!!
> 
> See you back in IL later today. Spring Break starts tomorrow!


Aaaww, so cute!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Well, yesterday we got a taste of spring...high temp was 76F and then today the bottom dropped out again...36 degree drop and it's still falling. And winter will be with us for the next 4 or 5 days but at least, we're not looking at snow.
> Junek


Good grief, thats quite a difference in temperature!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cathy! what are you doing still up?!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have to admit I like plain walls. The houses we rented before we built our house were a Ukrainian nightmare, one had orange & yellow sunflowers the size of dinner plates on the kitchen walls, then huge pink & purple flowers on the 7 X8 bedroom & huge green fleur de lis on the livngroom. The bathroom had 3 different kinds of stripes, pink, purple, white then blue, green & white, then orange, yellow & green. See now why I think white is great? :roll:


Umm..... definately! :shock:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A real lazy Sunday a.m. The girls are so darling --- Baby I has filled out in her arms and legs so nicely...not a tiny baby anymore at 3 mos. and A remembered that I wore slippers the last time I was there and also was asking for "dinosaurs" on my I-phone...At 2, she's able to communicate very well and I understood everythings except for some of the kids' names in her day care...Mom and Dad have figured out that she'll eat just about anything she can dip in ketchup! Baby I is sleeping 8 hours now through the night and is on a great day schedule -- Dad takes over care in 2 weeks when Mom's 12 weeks leave is up...he's going to do 9 weeks and then baby I will be in same day care as A -- the place is just across the street from where DIL works - so it works out perfectly.
> 
> We then heated up the quiches for breakfast...the Swiss Chard one is still my favorite. I've never used the recipe for the crust before, but it worked out great -- it's just flour, canola oil, milk, salt and sugar. Rolled between two pieces of wax paper to get very thin and then pre-baked before putting the quiche mixture in it. Took only a few minutes where doing the recipe with the cutting in the butter pieces and cold water seems to take too long for me and the dough gets overworked and tough. Google oil pie crust -- it was very thin and flaky. The drive back home was uneventful and we have DGS for a sleep over - he brought over magnet tiles and we had a blast playing with them---great for this age. Then we had waffles for dinner (his request) and he's old enough to take his own shower and get off to bed after reading a book together -- so, got to see all three grandkids this weekend-PERFECT.


Sounds like you had a perfect weekend indeed! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cathy! what are you doing still up?!


It is just past 10pm, not too late. Just waiting to make sure DD is settled before I attempt to sleep. I dont want to get all comfy/cosy and then have to get up. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this on the Chit Chat thread- I have to show it to you all!!


Aaww, that is perfect! I just LOVE Dumbo.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Lovely ride up to the lake and then wonderful hrs. Long hike along Bush CREEK and another hour back to car. Then lunch on the restaurant patio. Stopped by and found a new to all o us preserve with paved walk down to CREEK. Great place to bring art class as we could wheel our stuff to CREEK and paint.
> Got home and younger DD, Amy called. My twin sister just diagnosed with leukemia. Slow growing, non-aggressie. Dr. Said could go on 6-7 years. I'm sure it's from all the Damonmeds she takes. Carol, my twin, of course, does.t want to talk about it. She never wants to talk on feeling level. And unlike me never wants to learn all about diagnosis and how to best support health. Sad. I will make plans to visit her in Charleston, SC this summer or Sept. It's a 12 hour trip with plane changes. But should be off Mercapatur and Uceris by June. Will post pics later. Right now just want to curl up in bed with Maya and have a good cry.


I am so sorry to hear this news of your twin sister. HUGS


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is just past 10pm, not too late. Just waiting to make sure DD is settled before I attempt to sleep. I dont want to get all comfy/cosy and then have to get up. :roll:


Fair enough! I had not done the calculation properly- was thinking in terms of UK times to be honest- trying to call my cousin there!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> I have been thinking about an issue that crops up from time to time here. :-D
> 
> We all have talents, and we all do beautiful work, but some of us suffer many doubts about how good what we do is. I include myself in this.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fair enough! I had not done the calculation properly- was thinking in terms of UK times to be honest- trying to call my cousin there!


And then I hope you manage to get a good sleep. Take care, I am off to bed in a minute. Goodnight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And then I hope you manage to get a good sleep. Take care, I am off to bed in a minute. Goodnight.


Sleep tight! (and wishing you luck on that one!)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Greg got these two little cuties. They are Australian blue heelers. They are from the same parents as Deuce. This is the last 2 puppies of the last litter for these parents.
> 
> Deuce is a blue heeler too but he is odd as he is white and they are more commonly colored like our pups.


And they are so cute.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 32, see you all tomorrow, well chat anyway.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cathy! what are you doing still up?!


What about you Julie, it has gone Tuesday morning where you are.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A preview of where I have got to on the guernsey/gansey. An Eriskay style gansey- with a bit of Caithness thrown in for good measure plus some extra 'ropes' to pad out the design- I am rotund! And showing my Given Name- but that will only really show when I am wearing it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> What about you Julie, it has gone Tuesday morning where you are.


i have rested- but am hyped up- always am on payday morning!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Wow, great to hear from you! How's the family? I've been so far behind lately I'll be starting all over again. It's no fun because I won't know what everyone's talking about. Each week I try. I bet you're glad to have your internet back.


I hope you can come back more often. How are things on the farm and the new animals?
Junek


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Love your hair! DHs sweater looks nicely done


Yes, I forgot to mention the lovely Aran sweater....


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this on the Chit Chat thread- I have to show it to you all!!


what a darling cartoon and it's wonderful that we have such a great and caring online family!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's working up very nicely---I like the collar design and of course, the cables and ropes.



Lurker 2 said:


> A preview of where I have got to on the guernsey/gansey. An Eriskay style gansey- with a bit of Caithness thrown in for good measure plus some extra 'ropes' to pad out the design- I am rotund! And showing my Given Name- but that will only really show when I am wearing it!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just for the record: I have researched several sources for just who owns the Internet? AS I understand it, it certainly does not appear to be the federal government of the US--which has potential or possible regulatory responsibilities, depending on how one defines the ''ownership'' of the various segments of the internet systems and who owns those components, and the regulatory power of that government agency.
> 
> It doesn't matter what anyone's opinion of the US federal government may be, the government does NOT OWN the systems that makeup the internet systems any more than it owns various radio or TV stations or broadcast companies. The questions currently up for interpretation or application has to do with what controls the FCC has or does not have over how the systems may be used or controlled by the various big or initiating components of the Internet.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks for clearing that up, Joy. I wondered about it when it was stated that the gov't was giving up ownership of the internet. I had a very strong feeling if it owned it, there would be many more restictions on it. I'm with Sam, in that I don't really trust the government. But it's the best one around.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's working up very nicely---I like the collar design and of course, the cables and ropes.


I would have to acknowledge I am quite pleased with it at the moment- it is not perfect- but I have been in a hurry- worried about running short of time for the Workshop!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Shirley, 59 years together. Congratulations :thumbup:
> 
> As to the MA370 situation, it is looking more and more that way as more countries pass over their information. Frustrating for the common person watching it on the news is the fact that what is being released to the media are low resolution images, not the high resolution images they actually use. Such a bad situation all round. To top it off, my local grass strip airport had a very bad, fatal Cessna crash. Pilot, 2 tandem instructors and 2 jumpers lost. The last couple were an engaged couple celebrating something, what we will now never know. As it was a planned jump, their families were waiting for them where they were supposed to land. It is going to take over a year to determine what went wrong as much of the needed evidence is now fire damaged and totally destroyed.


That is so sad!! And another reason I would never consider jumping out of a perfectly good airplane!
Junek


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A preview of where I have got to on the guernsey/gansey. An Eriskay style gansey- with a bit of Caithness thrown in for good measure plus some extra 'ropes' to pad out the design- I am rotund! And showing my Given Name- but that will only really show when I am wearing it!


Julie that is lovely I just can't make myself knit myself some sweaters...the width would be longer than the length so would look misshaped lol 
I know like many others you are in need of ugs so I too will join in with the group hug xx


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Lovely ride up to the lake and then wonderful hrs. Long hike along Bush CREEK and another hour back to car. Then lunch on the restaurant patio. Stopped by and found a new to all o us preserve with paved walk down to CREEK. Great place to bring art class as we could wheel our stuff to CREEK and paint.
> Got home and younger DD, Amy called. My twin sister just diagnosed with leukemia. Slow growing, non-aggressie. Dr. Said could go on 6-7 years. I'm sure it's from all the Damonmeds she takes. Carol, my twin, of course, does.t want to talk about it. She never wants to talk on feeling level. And unlike me never wants to learn all about diagnosis and how to best support health. Sad. I will make plans to visit her in Charleston, SC this summer or Sept. It's a 12 hour trip with plane changes. But should be off Mercapatur and Uceris by June. Will post pics later. Right now just want to curl up in bed with Maya and have a good cry.


Oh, Joy, I'm so sorry to hear this. How devastating for you. But medicine can work wonders now and there's a great chance she'll recover with no ill after effects. A childhood friend of mine was diagnosed with leukemia quite a few years ago and although I've lost touch with him, he seems to be doing just fine. 
I will keep her in my prayers and you, also, for comfort at this time.
Hugs
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sassafrass---prayers for both you and your sister.

SugarSugar---hope you got a good night's rest.

Shirley - thinking of your sister---hard to watch this happen.

Angora - love the haircut you look gorgeous - sorry about your ankle. Love DH's sweater and glad that they were able to get together like that...can we Google DH's name and maybe find some of his concerts on YouTube? You can send me a PM if you don't want proper names on here.

Gage's Mom - glad to see you back and am amazed that you were able to get so much knitting done while packing, moving, unpacking, working, training pups and taking care of Gage and Greg.

Sam, hope you're hanging in there....I know it's tough not to be present when things like this are happening and you're so dependent on their phone calls. The fact that Heidi is hopeful and seems okay says a lot about how Bentley is feeling....hope the little guy keeps getting better and that their trip to Disneyworld is memorable for fun things as well as for the hospital trip. That's nice of Phyllis to clean up the house for Heidi's family's return---I remember those days when the kids were in charge of the house.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I was going through some of my pictures and found this little guy that I did after a felting workshop. Haven't done any since but I did do several other characters at the same time, one a lamb. My lambs head is like a horses head, but I promise I improved it.


Those are so great. Love the little animals and the sheep is just too darn cute! You're so talented!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Julie that is lovely I just can't make myself knit myself some sweaters...the width would be longer than the length so would look misshaped lol
> I know like many others you are in need of ugs so I too will join in with the group hug xx


Thank you, Dear! so much. I spoke very briefly with Pam in Daviot- she was in a hurry on her way out- perhaps to Court (she is a Judge or do I mean Magistrate?) To let her know how much more positive I am feeling about another visit to Australia.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Not caught up yet but thought I'd chip in. Today it feels really cold here, although we're forecast a high of 10C. I realise this is much warmer than many of you are experiencing, but we think it's gone cold because of the wind. It's quite chilling so I'm back in the house after shopping and having a quick warm up and catch up, before I go out to post my mail and try to free the garage door which is firmly stuck 1/3 rd open. At least I've done the 'car trip shopping' already so it's not a big problem. Hope everyone is having a good Monday.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> June, I am picturing a production line and as the company arrives I will hand out cleaning supplies and say if you want it clean, be my guest. :XD: :XD: :XD: Those kind of temperature drops are scary. Makes for bad storms.
> 
> I didn't do exactly that...but once when my children were small, we lived in a large farm house in the country. Fields on two sides so you can imagine how much dust collected.
> My neighbor (who took more pride in her house than her family...ditso!) dropped by with no warning. I was busy rocking my youngest who had an ear infection. Her first words were, you could mop your hallway. ( hardwood floors) I told her the broom and mop were in the hall closet...knock herself out. She never complained about my house again!
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> sorry I have not been on much today. worked this morning and then we had to go out this afternoon.
> 
> Gage woke up feeling a lot better today. Must have been a 24hr flu bug.
> 
> I am going to see if I can figure put how to load pics onto the laptop.


Missed you but knew Gage was sick and you were working in the morning. Glad it was not a lengthy illness for Gage. My daughter has been fighting some tummy bug for a couple of days. It doesn't want to go away. I hope she doesn't decide to share!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ok loading the pics was a success, now to see if I can post some.


What darling puppies....I know everyone including Duece is enjoying them.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> A few of the things I have knit in and amongst packing, moving, unpacking, etc.


You are a knitting wonder, Mel. If I could knit as fast as you, I'd be finished with this sweater I've been working on for almost 2 weeks.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Lucky people, we even have to get permission to make modifications like safety bars in bathrooms and toilets or at entrances before they could be done. One thing we did without permission which has received no objection is change one of the security screen doors to our own as ours has a doggy door in it. But we kept theirs right beside the door it came from so it can go back on when we leave.
> 
> I would love some soft pastel colors other than the slightly off white we have.


Since I live in a senior facility for 55 yrs or older ( NOT assisted living..independent living...just age restricted) there are safety bars in the bathtub, the doors are all 3 ft wide (wonderful when you're in a wheelchair) door knobs are arthritis friendly..not round but more straight handles. And there are no steps. 3 floors with elevators, each floor has its own laundry room and an inside trash hall with an opening to the dumpster for bagged trash. The front doors are automatic and the inside door from the foyer has security....you have to have a code to open it or phone the resident you're visiting to get in. I moved here 9 yrs ago and love it.
Junek


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Lovely ride up to the lake and then wonderful hrs. Long hike along Bush CREEK and another hour back to car. Then lunch on the restaurant patio. Stopped by and found a new to all o us preserve with paved walk down to CREEK. Great place to bring art class as we could wheel our stuff to CREEK and paint.
> Got home and younger DD, Amy called. My twin sister just diagnosed with leukemia. Slow growing, non-aggressie. Dr. Said could go on 6-7 years. I'm sure it's from all the Damonmeds she takes. Carol, my twin, of course, does.t want to talk about it. She never wants to talk on feeling level. And unlike me never wants to learn all about diagnosis and how to best support health. Sad. I will make plans to visit her in Charleston, SC this summer or Sept. It's a 12 hour trip with plane changes. But should be off Mercapatur and Uceris by June. Will post pics later. Right now just want to curl up in bed with Maya and have a good cry.


So sorry your lovely morning and lunch mood was destroyed by the news of your sisters leukaemia. I didn't know you are a twin! I hope you can recover from this bad news, and wish you and Carol strength and comfort in dealing with the situation. Bless you both.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I was going through some of my pictures and found this little guy that I did after a felting workshop. Haven't done any since but I did do several other characters at the same time, one a lamb. My lambs head is like a horses head, but I promise I improved it.


The darling rabbit is wonderful, love his carrot between the teeth! - and the lamb looks very cuddly. I think his face is fine! What fun.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Dear! so much. I spoke very briefly with Pam in Daviot- she was in a hurry on her way out- perhaps to Court (she is a Judge or do I mean Magistrate?) To let her know how much more positive I am feeling about another visit to Australia.


Keep the bright positive thoughts Julie and don't let them get you you. you have every right in the world to see Fale and dont ley Lupee think otherwise


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Spider said:


> Beautiful knitting Melanie . The puppies are cute. You are one busy lady.


I agree, don't know how you manage to get to fit everything in your busy life!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> OH MY GOD, hopes and prayers to the people caught in the 7m high mud slide in Washington State. It wiped out an entire village and is so soft and fluid that searchers have had to resort to low flying helicopters to try to find any remaining survivors. Numbers unknown on trapped and deceased and will not be known until it is all searched. Some may never be recovered.


I just heard there were at least 12 still missing. And rescuers on the ground got trapped up to their armpits and had to be dragged out by ropes. It's a real mess....1 square mile is a lot of territory and 30 home destroyed.
My prayers are with the victims, their families and the rescuers. Such a shame. Mother Nature can be vicious!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> they will be home probably sometime next weekend - they can stay in the condo until Thursday I think. --- sam


I sure hope no one else gets the virus since they'll be traveling in an enclosed space. Perhaps he's not longer contagious. 
I'm praying he's completely well and they can enjoy the rest of their vacation.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Keep the bright positive thoughts Julie and don't let them get you you. you have every right in the world to see Fale and dont ley Lupee think otherwise


I am concerned though that she may attempt to trespass me- this is why I am so glad my friend is prepared to be there as back-up and witness for me!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I just heard there were at least 12 still missing. And rescuers on the ground got trapped up to their armpits and had to be dragged out by ropes. It's a real mess....1 square mile is a lot of territory and 30 home destroyed.
> My prayers are with the victims, their families and the rescuers. Such a shame. Mother Nature can be vicious!
> Junek


We have had 'mudslides' here- notably one in Dunedin in the South Island which swallowed up a large number of houses- very scary thing to have happen. Thoughts going out to all at risk.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> OH MY GOD, hopes and prayers to the people caught in the 7m high mud slide in Washington State. It wiped out an entire village and is so soft and fluid that searchers have had to resort to low flying helicopters to try to find any remaining survivors. Numbers unknown on trapped and deceased and will not be known until it is all searched. Some may never be recovered.


That sounds dreadful. I hope no one here is affected, and pray for it to be no fatal.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For all Hobbit lovers: a photo from Hobbiton in the Waikato.
> Sunset.


Lovely...thanks, Julie. And that reminds me...here are a couple of pictures from my sister.
Gypsy has a new 'trick'. If my sister's DH is sitting at his desk, Gypsy will sit at his desk and push her paw against 
his chest so he'll lean back and she can lay on his chest.
Junek


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

My new yarn has arrived ,fyberspates gleem lace, although I haven't decided which shawl it will become, not my usual colour but you know what they say about change... shades of magenta,lace weight,not to sure now it is here :shock: 

the shawl I am working on just now is Holbrook knitted in 100% wool, colour is hyacinth, working on the knitted on border,have about 50 repeats still to do,losing only 6 stitches per repeat(12 row pattern),gonna be a long job


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Lovely...thanks, Julie. And that reminds me...here are a couple of pictures from my sister.
> Junek


I am curious to know how you pronounce the River's name!?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same thing has happened here June. Makes Uncle Art want to visit fiercely....damn weather. Sorry but I really hurt this morning. Fortunately DH covered everything in the garden with hay so it should be okay...not quite freezing temps. I want spring HERE and NOW.



jknappva said:


> Well, yesterday we got a taste of spring...high temp was 76F and then today the bottom dropped out again...36 degree drop and it's still falling. And winter will be with us for the next 4 or 5 days but at least, we're not looking at snow.
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> My new yarn has arrived ,fyberspates gleem lace, although I haven't decided which shawl it will become, not my usual colour but you know what they say about change... shades of magenta,lace weight,not to sure now it is here :shock:
> 
> the shawl I am working on just now is Holbrook knitted in 100% wool, colour is hyacinth, working on the knitted on border,have about 50 repeats still to do,losing only 6 stitches per repeat(12 row pattern),gonna be a long job


I know the feeling of that one- the pattern I have started but put to one side is 24 rows and repeated forget just how many times- but it is a lot!
I love the new yarn colour- it should be very interesting with it's variegations!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Right back at you Shirley. You are a blessing in my life.


Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this on the Chit Chat thread- I have to show it to you all!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy I am so sorry to hear of your sister's diagnosis. Will keep her in prayer. It sounds as if you had a wonderer hike and lunch. Did I understand correctly that the art class did this? If so how wonderful. When you go to Charleston please let me know. Charleston is only about a 3-4 hour drive from Athens, GA. Perhaps we can meet up. I also have family in the Charleston area.



sassafras123 said:


> Lovely ride up to the lake and then wonderful hrs. Long hike along Bush CREEK and another hour back to car. Then lunch on the restaurant patio. Stopped by and found a new to all o us preserve with paved walk down to CREEK. Great place to bring art class as we could wheel our stuff to CREEK and paint.
> Got home and younger DD, Amy called. My twin sister just diagnosed with leukemia. Slow growing, non-aggressie. Dr. Said could go on 6-7 years. I'm sure it's from all the Damonmeds she takes. Carol, my twin, of course, does.t want to talk about it. She never wants to talk on feeling level. And unlike me never wants to learn all about diagnosis and how to best support health. Sad. I will make plans to visit her in Charleston, SC this summer or Sept. It's a 12 hour trip with plane changes. But should be off Mercapatur and Uceris by June. Will post pics later. Right now just want to curl up in bed with Maya and have a good cry.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are delightful! What a fun workshop it must have been.


Angora1 said:


> I was going through some of my pictures and found this little guy that I did after a felting workshop. Haven't done any since but I did do several other characters at the same time, one a lamb. My lambs head is like a horses head, but I promise I improved it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am curious to know how you pronounce the River's name!?


The first a in Pagan is a long A-pronounced like pay and the second a is a short sound and not very pronounced. 
I'm not to good at typing in phonetics but it would sound like PAguhn. Does that give a hint? LOL! Google does have an audio pronunciation link if you want to look it up.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Same thing has happened here June. Makes Uncle Art want to visit fiercely....damn weather. Sorry but I really hurt this morning. Fortunately DH covered everything in the garden with hay so it should be okay...not quite freezing temps. I want spring HERE and NOW.


It's amazing how Uncle Art gets around, he's been playing a number on my fingers the last couple of days. Thank goodness, knitting loosens them up.
Hope the garden survives under the hay. We're looking at highs today and tomorrow of low 40's and upper 30's.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The first a in Pagan is a long A-pronounced like pay and the second a is a short sound and not very pronounced.
> I'm not to good at typing in phonetics but it would sound like PAguhn. Does that give a hint? LOL! Google does have an audio pronunciation link if you want to look it up.
> Junek


That is exactly how I would normally pronounce it meaning one of non-Christian (orthodox) belief.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the pups. Blue Heelers are a favorite breed of mine. Never had one but neighbor did. I bet Gage is having a ball with them.


gagesmom said:


> Ok loading the pics was a success, now to see if I can post some.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love your knitting Mel. They all are lovely; particularly like the afghan/blanket. (can't quite tell the size) Very nice pattern.


gagesmom said:


> A few of the things I have knit in and amongst packing, moving, unpacking, etc.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Surrey, there has been a bit of a frost, but the birds are singing and the garden is looking good.
> I have nmy WI Knitting group here this morning so I will have to do catch up later.
> 
> Sending healing hugs to Bentley and Gage and all who need them.
> ...


Buddha evidently doesn't mind the frost....have fun with the coven this morning.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A preview of where I have got to on the guernsey/gansey. An Eriskay style gansey- with a bit of Caithness thrown in for good measure plus some extra 'ropes' to pad out the design- I am rotund! And showing my Given Name- but that will only really show when I am wearing it!


that is so lovely, Julie....and I, too, am rotund or rather bottom heavy. I find so much sitting of necessity tends to spread the bottom...well, that's my story and I'm sticking to it!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> i have rested- but am hyped up- always am on payday morning!


I'm the same way, Julie...but have to wait another week for my first payday and then 3 days after for the next one.
Always a relief to know the bills will be once again paid and the pantry replenished....not that there's not enough there to carry us for weeks!!!
Hope you can buy some fun things today when you go out!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will have to show this to Brantley. He will love it.


Lurker 2 said:


> For all Hobbit lovers: a photo from Hobbiton in the Waikato.
> Sunset.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> that is so lovely, Julie....and I, too, am rotund or rather bottom heavy. I find so much sitting of necessity tends to spread the bottom...well, that's my story and I'm sticking to it!! LOL!
> Junek


Thank you June! The bank is being slow to acknowledge that they have the money! so I better go lie down again for a bit!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is GORGEOUS!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> A preview of where I have got to on the guernsey/gansey. An Eriskay style gansey- with a bit of Caithness thrown in for good measure plus some extra 'ropes' to pad out the design- I am rotund! And showing my Given Name- but that will only really show when I am wearing it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will have to show this to Brantley. He will love it.


I presume it would have been built by Weta Workshop- amazing detail that they went to!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is GORGEOUS!!!


Thank you so much, Gwen- can I encourage you to knit something for yourself- or perhaps for Brantley for next winter!?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is exactly how I would normally pronounce it meaning one of non-Christian (orthodox) belief.


Yes, pronounced the very same way. And very probably named for that very reason because there was a native American village close by when the area was first settled.
Funny how definitions can change...when I was growing up it was the Pagan Creek now it's the Pagan River and hasn't gotten any wider!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WELL, I'm marking my spot...off to see insurance guy about car insurance. ulie DH doesn't wear sweaters; right now for me....maybe. I'm more into wearing layers than one heavy pullover but will definitely think about it. The gueernsey is certainly beautifully! Chat later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Yes, pronounced the very same way. And very probably named for that very reason because there was a native American village close by when the area was first settled.
> Funny how definitions can change...when I was growing up it was the Pagan Creek now it's the Pagan River and hasn't gotten any wider!! LOL!
> Junek


Do you happen to know the name of the people in question? I rather like Pagan Creek!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you June! The bank is being slow to acknowledge that they have the money! so I better go lie down again for a bit!


yes, rest a bit while those wheels grind slowly!!! I'm so lucky that I have a nice little retirement from my work as well as Social Security. 
Junek


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> He has actually backed down from what they told him he could have - the low fiber diet is not going well at the moment. And he is not happy about the symptoms coming back - so he is being very careful and we will figure out what to do when he gets home. thanks for the hugs!


I'm afraid the rest period was only to give his system a chance to rest and recoup but a strict diet is necessary for a long time and each new food must be introduced alone and for a period of time. As quickly as he gets bad symptoms, it should not be hard to soon see what are no-nos.... I just don't think there is anything in the away of a quick fix and I know you both have to be getting very discouraged.....Does the Dr. Have any other suggestions?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you happen to know the name of the people in question? I rather like Pagan Creek!


I'd have to look it up but will get back to you. We have historical markers marking the area where the villages were.
Thanks for asking keeps me refreshing my history. When I was in 4th grade we had a text book of nothing but Virginia history. Unfortunatey, by the time my children were in school, that had been discontinued. Each state has so much history of its own that general United States history can't cover all of it. Guess with a country this size, it would be impossible.
History has always been a passion of mine. And still is. 
Junek


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Julie - Sorry to hear that things with the law are not working out as you had hoped, however being able to plan to go and see Fale is great news. Sorry you've had problems with someone from the Forum, just what do people get out of trying to hurt others in this way? I wonder if they would be so brave face to face?.....somehow I seriously doubt it.


I agree. People are so much bolder from the safety of their own home..... I just don't let them get to me.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'd have to look it up but will get back to you. We have historical markers marking the area where the villages were.
> Thanks for asking keeps me refreshing my history. When I was in 4th grade we had a text book of nothing but Virginia history. Unfortunatey, by the time my children were in school, that had been discontinued. Each state has so much history of its own that general United States history can't cover all of it. Guess with a country this size, it would be impossible.
> History has always been a passion of mine. And still is.
> Junek


 :thumbup: History is likewise a passion of mine!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I agree. People are so much bolder from the safety of their own home..... I just don't let them get to me.....


I do own a rather thin skin, Jynx- but I had managed yesterday not even to think of the woman in question.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, I'm hoping that your cleaning will inspire me! I have lots to do and I haven't even dressed yet! Better get busy!


I could use a little of that inspiration. I only have today to prepare for sister"s visit, as I am out tomorrow, spending the night with the girls Wed., rushing home to do mom's hair appointment and then airport duty. Friday,, they should all be going to brothers and I can do a few needed things for me before the hockey game we are attending. Guess all the projects I really want to be handling will go on the back burner for a couple weeks. Still don't know what all to do to entertain them......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Tuesday coming up I am getting my eye exam and most likely new glasses. Then on April 9th I am FINALLY getting my new teeth. :-D :-D


That I is all good news. I must get to the eye Dr. One of these days..... Sorry to hear have is a little under the weather. Saw the pictures of the puppies and the y really are adorable... Quite a handful with 3, but such fun.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> when are you and Gerry going to ok? --- sam


We went Friday. Funny, darling brother did all sorts of chores mom didn't even know she needed including a curtain over the open space for the washer and dryer. Mom didn't want this, is trying to convince herself it looks nice but has mentioned 6 times they need hemming. Maybe my sister will do it while she is here. I'm not touching them with a ten foot pole. Of course, no grocery shopping or anything really needed. He did fix her toilet tank... Obviously not well. She had to wake him up Friday night, as her bath, dressing area and closets were flooded. I guess they were up until. 3 AM cleaning up and she has a million wet towels.... He still didn't call then or in morning. I sure hope he really did wipe up floors well or the hardwoods will be ruined. Not my problem.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > DD called today to check in and Btw... she needs me to spend the night Wed. She has a 3 day trip (she hates those) and mark won't be back as originally thought. Rachel leaves for Galveston on Thurs. so it will be a hectic and exciting night. I will love doing it but it sure is going to mean getting my act together on the house cleaning before sister gets in..... I am going to be so embarrassed to have BIL see the pool looking like it does...
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> A real lazy Sunday a.m. The girls are so darling --- Baby I has filled out in her arms and legs so nicely...not a tiny baby anymore at 3 mos. and A remembered that I wore slippers the last time I was there and also was asking for "dinosaurs" on my I-phone...At 2, she's able to communicate very well and I understood everythings except for some of the kids' names in her day care...Mom and Dad have figured out that she'll eat just about anything she can dip in ketchup! Baby I is sleeping 8 hours now through the night and is on a great day schedule -- Dad takes over care in 2 weeks when Mom's 12 weeks leave is up...he's going to do 9 weeks and then baby I will be in same day care as A -- the place is just across the street from where DIL works - so it works out perfectly.
> 
> We then heated up the quiches for breakfast...the Swiss Chard one is still my favorite. I've never used the recipe for the crust before, but it worked out great -- it's just flour, canola oil, milk, salt and sugar. Rolled between two pieces of wax paper to get very thin and then pre-baked before putting the quiche mixture in it. Took only a few minutes where doing the recipe with the cutting in the butter pieces and cold water seems to take too long for me and the dough gets overworked and tough. Google oil pie crust -- it was very thin and flaky. The drive back home was uneventful and we have DGS for a sleep over - he brought over magnet tiles and we had a blast playing with them---great for this age. Then we had waffles for dinner (his request) and he's old enough to take his own shower and get off to bed after reading a book together -- so, got to see all three grandkids this weekend-PERFECT.


Sounds like the perfect weekend!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gwenniepooh said:


> Along with the idea of learning I just ordered some yarn to attempt to make a top for myself. Marianne is going to also try to do the pattern. The pattern is from Annie's.com and is called Sunrise Shell if you want to take a look. Considered easy....hope it is.
> 
> Remembering my Spring Solution I PLAN to finish the afghan before starting the Sunrise shell....well at least that is the plan.
> My knitting ADHD may kick in....


Great pattern and I think will be an easy knit.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> the latest on Bentley - he is still in the hospital until tomorrow morning. he also has the adinovirun which is causing some respitory issues - coughing, etc - along with diarrhea. the doctor was just not comfortable letting him go. Heidi and alexis will spend the night at the hospital.
> 
> gary and the rest of the boys have rented a motel room - the place has a pool so they will have fun there.
> 
> ...


Best that he stay out until really OK since he isn't going home to a normal setting..... It was good they could change the days for Orlando.....let's hope it all goes as planned...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Hi Spider. What happened that you needed hand surgery????


Yes, and glad it was minor....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Here are two pics from trip yesterday.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Jim fell out of the bed again the other night and hit his mouth on the bedside table. Split his lip and got a horrendous rug burn. He continues to have spells and they are more frequent now. The girls and I are all worried.
> 
> They have told her stepdaughter it is just a matter of time with all the invasive cancer. So very sad.
> 
> I pray you all have a good week. I Love You All to the Moon and Back. Will be busy cleaning but will be lurking as I can. Betty


I've been worried about you and was just about to send a PM. I have been praying for some resolution for all the girls and for you but didn't realize Jim easy having such serious spells. I sure wish he would have that checked out... I know the neuropathy is. A nuisance, but the spells could be something more serious,,,,,

Sounds like you have been on a cleaning tear..... SLOW DOWN and don't be getting your back totally out of whack.

I am trying to catch up, forward and backward... But I really up must get moving. Naturally, this is the one morning I can't sleep and DH is really late waking up so I don't feel there is much quiet I can do..... But I better try... Or make some noise.....


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: History is likewise a passion of mine!


I thought I remembered the name the of Indian tribe....and I'm assuming it's pronounced as it's spelled. The tribe was the Warraskoyack. They had several villages in Isle of Wight County. One was Mokete at the joining of the Pagan and James Rivers...you can see it from my sister's back garden. The other village that was named was Mathomank and it was about 5 to 10 miles away also on the James River. The main village was very near the town of Smithfield (where the Smithfield Station restaurant and shops are located) but no name was given for that particular village. The county was originally named Warraskoyack but changed probably after the indian massacres of 1610 and later about 1622. 
For anyone who's not interested I know it's way TMI!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Here are two pics from trip yesterday.


Love the pictures of the river!! I'm always enchanted by large boulders in rivers. Here there in our Tidewater area there are no large rocks anywhere!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I thought I remembered the name of Indian tribe....and I'm assuming it's pronounced as it's spelled. The tribe was the Warraskoyack. They had several villages in Isle of Wight County. One was Mokete at the joining of the Pagan and James Rivers...you can see it from my sister's back garden. The other village that was named was Mathomank and it was about 5 to 10 miles away also on the James River. The main village was very near the town of Smithfield (where the Smithfield Station restaurant and shops are located) but no name was given for that particular village. The county was originally named Warraskoyack but changed probably after the indian massacres of 1610 and later about 1622.
> For anyone who's not interested I know it's way TMI!!
> Junek


Not in my humble opinion! Very interesting especially the reference to the Isle of Wight- possibly a reference to their port of origin- very interesting dates, too!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds wonderful!!!! I'm so glad that you are close enough to be a part of their growing up. Moments to treasure for sure!!! luv-AZ


RookieRetiree said:


> A real lazy Sunday a.m. The girls are so darling --- Baby I has filled out in her arms and legs so nicely...not a tiny baby anymore at 3 mos. and A remembered that I wore slippers the last time I was there and also was asking for "dinosaurs" on my I-phone...At 2, she's able to communicate very well and I understood everythings except for some of the kids' names in her day care...Mom and Dad have figured out that she'll eat just about anything she can dip in ketchup! Baby I is sleeping 8 hours now through the night and is on a great day schedule -- Dad takes over care in 2 weeks when Mom's 12 weeks leave is up...he's going to do 9 weeks and then baby I will be in same day care as A -- the place is just across the street from where DIL works - so it works out perfectly.
> 
> We then heated up the quiches for breakfast...the Swiss Chard one is still my favorite. I've never used the recipe for the crust before, but it worked out great -- it's just flour, canola oil, milk, salt and sugar. Rolled between two pieces of wax paper to get very thin and then pre-baked before putting the quiche mixture in it. Took only a few minutes where doing the recipe with the cutting in the butter pieces and cold water seems to take too long for me and the dough gets overworked and tough. Google oil pie crust -- it was very thin and flaky. The drive back home was uneventful and we have DGS for a sleep over - he brought over magnet tiles and we had a blast playing with them---great for this age. Then we had waffles for dinner (his request) and he's old enough to take his own shower and get off to bed after reading a book together -- so, got to see all three grandkids this weekend-PERFECT.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wouldn't that be wonderful- we could all turn up en masse- that would really put a certain person in her place! The trouble apparently is as to whether Fale is still compos mentis - I get caught in the middle of the argument.


I know that laws vary but, a person cannot be treated against their will. Unless they can have Fale legally declared incompetent, they cannot force him. If you were there, I would think declaring you his guardian would be fairly simple, just because you are his wife.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon from a bright windy and chilly Fife,at least the washing is drying with that wind...not lost anything yet but have to go check on it from time to time.
> Sam glad to hear that Bentley has improved and that it continues.Hugs and good thought for all in need of them.
> Colin is slightly improved,and I have a day of from hospital visiting,hopefully some of his children will visit instead.
> Have been trying to learn to crochet something more than granny squares and managed to do some "African flowers" with a great tutorial ...yippeee might get a blanket/afghan out of them, might take a while though lol,but as usual shawls come first along with socks. hope you are all having a great weekend and that the weather improves


The shawl is exquisite. I do want to do that one... Just gorgeous. The pansies look good too....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Rainy Sunday afternoon here but my laundry is done and I had a good lunch of stuffed cabbage and salad. Caught up her and now needed to oil out my point sticks and get busy.
> Kathy


Beautiful picture.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This is going to be so wonderful Julie - what a piece of art!


Lurker 2 said:


> A preview of where I have got to on the guernsey/gansey. An Eriskay style gansey- with a bit of Caithness thrown in for good measure plus some extra 'ropes' to pad out the design- I am rotund! And showing my Given Name- but that will only really show when I am wearing it!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I am just on for a minute - getting in the shower and headed to the hospital - I just talked to Alan and he sounds so beat. I don't know how they are going to release him from the hospital - ttyl - luv-AZ


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm home again! There was lots going on before we left, so I have missed a couple of weeks worth of KTP. Prayers for Bentley, and any others in need. I have to figure out how to get the pictures off of M's iPad before I can post any of our trip. We flew to Seattle, WA on Mar 11, and spent 2 nights there, with dinner in the Space Needle the first night. YUM! And beautiful! We then took Amtrak to Vancouver, BC for a night. From there we took VIA Rail across Canada to Toronto. What a beautiful trip! From Toronto we took a bus to Buffalo, NY to catch Amtrak home. We arrived home at 5:37AM Thursday. I was able to visit 3 yarn shops on the trip. So Much Yarn in Seattle, Three Bags Full in Vancouver, and Romni Wool in Toronto. Wonderful people to visit with while they helped me choose yarn for souvenirs. If I ever get to Toronto again, I need a whole day just to spend at Romni Wool! When they say they have more yarn in one shop than you will ever see anywhere else, they are NOT kidding! I spent 20 minutes (we had to catch the bus before noon) and only got to see a very small section of the store. This was a trip we have wanted to take for years. Canada is a beautiful country! 

Tami


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sandi, oh dear. Hope they don't release Alan if he isnt well.
Busy bee,AZ, Carol, Kathy, Julie, Sam, Kate, Sugar, June, Rookie, TNS thank you.
Bonnie, thank you, your msg. Was comforting.
Gwennies, will definitely let you know when I will be in Charleston. Would love to see you. I will have lots of spare tome. Perhaps you could stay with me. I'm a beach baby and would be perfectly happy laying on beach. Great seafood restaurants.
Sorry two pics the same.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just marking my spot. Late getting on today. Gage is off to school today he is feeling so much better. But Mommy is not. I think I am getting/have what he had.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Wow, with that hair style you look just like an actress whose work I love, Sasha Alexander who played Agent Kate Todd in the early series of NCIS.
> 
> Beautiful lady and handsome husband. Lovely to see he likes your knitting too


Oh WOW!! Funny how I don't see me looking like anything beautiful like that, but my goodness, she is gorgeous. I'm going to be floating around the house today and that is great as it will keep me off my ankle. :XD: :XD: :XD: Life will keep me humble I'm sure. Now if only my body looked like that. :wink:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure if it is a Samoan thing- but I know I would not have free choice if I were living with Lupe.


~~~free choice about what? When to leave the house or not? What kind of restrictions would there be? Is the restriction because of Samoan culture, or because of her particular peculiarities? Or are you talking about the religious restrictions?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just caught up and going to go to bed for a bit. I don't wanna be sick.  

Will check in later on.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm home again! There was lots going on before we left, so I have missed a couple of weeks worth of KTP. Prayers for Bentley, and any others in need. I have to figure out how to get the pictures off of M's iPad before I can post any of our trip. We flew to Seattle, WA on Mar 11, and spent 2 nights there, with dinner in the Space Needle the first night. YUM! And beautiful! We then took Amtrak to Vancouver, BC for a night. From there we took VIA Rail across Canada to Toronto. What a beautiful trip! From Toronto we took a bus to Buffalo, NY to catch Amtrak home. We arrived home at 5:37AM Thursday. I was able to visit 3 yarn shops on the trip. So Much Yarn in Seattle, Three Bags Full in Vancouver, and Romni Wool in Toronto. Wonderful people to visit with while they helped me choose yarn for souvenirs. If I ever get to Toronto again, I need a whole day just to spend at Romni Wool! When they say they have more yarn in one shop than you will ever see anywhere else, they are NOT kidding! I spent 20 minutes (we had to catch the bus before noon) and only got to see a very small section of the store. This was a trip we have wanted to take for years. Canada is a beautiful country!
> 
> Tami


What a fabulous trip!!!! I didn't even know of Romni Wool in Toronto and was there about 2 summers ago. Will have to check that out. We are not far from Buffalo or Toronto. So glad it was a great trip and sounds like you planned it well. Can't wait till you figure out how to do the pictures.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just caught up and going to go to bed for a bit. I don't wanna be sick.
> 
> Will check in later on.


Hope it passes soon. :roll: Sad you caught it too.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Thanks for clearing that up, Joy. I wondered about it when it was stated that the gov't was giving up ownership of the internet. I had a very strong feeling if it owned it, there would be many more restictions on it. I'm with Sam, in that I don't really trust the government. But it's the best one around.
> Junek


It certainly is the best possible choice for us as American citizens with our innate desire for the freedom of choices our laws and directions of our lives which we continue to enjoy in spite of our faults and foibles.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Angora I love that DH wore the sweater you knit for him.... and you didn't even know - it must be a favorite of his to be worn for such a special event. Your selfies are great - your smile lights up the page!


Yes, sometimes I have to try and get it off him to wash it. I swear he would wear it in summer if I didn't tell him it's too hot. :XD: :XD: :XD: Thank you.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

That really sounds hopeful Julie. I hope things go smooth with the finances


Angora1 said:


> Julie sends this message for all you dear friends:
> 
> I am feeling a lot more hopeful- I have a new friend in Goulburn NSW, which is about 1 hour 10 minutes from where Fale is in Sydney- and I have checked with her that I could base myself with her- when I have sorted being able to go over again- it may take a year to get my finances sorted- but I think going over myself is going to be the only way I get to see him. And having a friend who is prepared to be there as back-up and witness makes a huge difference.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, thanks for the opening this week. Lots of unique recipes I want to try. I commented on the last KTP about Bentley , how is he doing? Having to go to ER away from home is no fun. We had to do that with our daughter when in Colorado one year, she was dehydrated from the flu.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: lovely!


Thank you: re: felted animals.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, love your new hairstyle and you do look younger. How special DH wore gorgeous cabled sweater you knit for special occasion. Hope ankle better soon.
> Julie, I miseraBle needing heart surgery. So sorry. He must have insurance ID with him. I guess the good thing is he will be getting surgery he needs. Is it stent placement? Hugs. Our prayer Warriors are on this.
> Sam, happy Bentley better. Assume they are going to Disneyworld in Orlando.
> Too tired to think.


Thank you dear.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We WILL love it becasue we all understand the work and effort and anxiety and FROGGING that goes into each piece! We have ooooddles of empathy and compassion for each WIP that becomes a WC (work completed!) :lol: :lol:


WC has a different meaning overseas too. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For all Hobbit lovers: a photo from Hobbiton in the Waikato.
> Sunset.


~~~ooohhhhhh....lovely! Thanks for that! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

What a cute dog. Looks like a cattle dog, is he/she?


gagesmom said:


> Just marking my spot. Late getting on today. Gage is off to school today he is feeling so much better. But Mommy is not. I think I am getting/have what he had.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Chris...Thank you for your kind words re: concert and DH.

Gagesmom...Precious dogs. Can tell they are having fun. Wow, that blanket is beautiful and love the rest of the knitting. :thumbup: Great colors too. Don't know how you managed it. Glad Gage is better but so sorry you aren't feeling well. YAY you downloaded pictures successfully. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

AZ...You must be confused with them letting him go before he is well. I'm wondering if a trip to the Mayo is warranted or if they could even recommend the top person in your area for this type of problem by going in online. I don't want to confuse things but I will tell you that my BFF had to change doctors for her son. He almost died and the new doctor got him to where at least he can live but still not without some symptoms.. 
I really should repaint this house. Would like to take the wallpaper down in the bathroom but so many people just love it. Haven't painted or done anything since we moved in and it will be 12 yrs. this summer. Longest we ever lived in one place. Your buttercream walls sound so lovely. Ours are all a creamy off white but I might like to do color. However, the off white goes with everything and then accent with colors in furniture, pillows, art, etc.

Kehinkle...Thank you. Can't wait to see the your panda!!! The 3 yrs. is because it was so intense knitting that sweater. I had to put it down and knit other things and then get back to it. That would happen constantly, so got lots of knitting done in between knitting the sweater. It's a miracle it ever got done since I didn't really know what I was doing. That sweater is a testament that anyone can do Aran knitting. It wouldn't be as hard now as I understand everything a lot more. Even just doing a cable was new then.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Everything you say expresses my feelings. No one becomes an expert at anything with out having to correct, redo and sometimes throw out . We learn the hard way, each and everyone of us and we learn in steps -- Each step is a gain - each step should be celebrated. I love to see every single thing that is shown on this forum. Each of us have different strengths. We should never be ashamed or embarrassed. Good girl !! I hope everyone will feel that way. If you down play your abilities you are your own worst enemy.
> 
> Good on ya - everyone ! (my son still says that from living in New Zealand)


I've been thinking about these things too and wonder if some of this is how many of us were trained to be. To be humble, but humility gets misinterpreted. I know I am guilty of not doing some things because I think I won't be good enough. Fear has kept me from a lot of things. I have noticed whenever I want to do certain things my mother will say, no that will be too hard. It's good we don't live near one another or I would do nothing. When something was done it was never good enough and the fault was always greater than the good. Guess we can gently bring each other around to becoming women of confidence . Old habits sure do die hard.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> scary he may be- but he is also fun!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: That he was. I found some more pictures of sheep and adjusted the head so he finally looked like a wooly lamb.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I have just been having a quiet time on here, catching up and DD came in (its 9.15) to tell me "I dont feel well" and a very sad face.  Poor kid, it wouldnt be so bad if she was like this during the day instead of at night. It makes her so tired... and me too. :roll: Ah well...


~~~Strenthening vibes & energies to you both! Can't wait for the wee one to come!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Glad you are experienced with the breed as they are a working dog who enjoy rounding up and herding cattle and sheep. High energy breed and usually very fit if kept active. We has some next door to us many years ago, most were quite lovely and fun and friendly. One had to be watched as he had received brain damage from an attack from his own sire as a pup. He would go from fun and happy to savage and dangerous, weirdest part was you could see the change coming in his eyes. One moment, shiny and bright, the next dead flat and dull.


That must have been like a seizure when you could even see it in his eyes. How sad.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite a warm afternoon here! quite pleasant- I have told Fofoa I am going to go over to Sydney- so we will see if there is any reaction!


Did she have any more information for you as to where Fale is staying. I imagine she has instructions not to tell you anything.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I've been thinking about these things too and wonder if some of this is how many of us were trained to be. To be humble, but humility gets misinterpreted. I know I am guilty of not doing some things because I think I won't be good enough. Fear has kept me from a lot of things. I have noticed whenever I want to do certain things my mother will say, no that will be too hard. It's good we don't live near one another or I would do nothing. When something was done it was never good enough and the fault was always greater than the good. Guess we can gently bring each other around to becoming women of confidence . Old habits sure do die hard.


Hear! hear! I couldn't agree more.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh no; hope you're not catching the stomach bug!


gagesmom said:


> Just marking my spot. Late getting on today. Gage is off to school today he is feeling so much better. But Mommy is not. I think I am getting/have what he had.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> OH MY GOD, hopes and prayers to the people caught in the 7m high mud slide in Washington State. It wiped out an entire village and is so soft and fluid that searchers have had to resort to low flying helicopters to try to find any remaining survivors. Numbers unknown on trapped and deceased and will not be known until it is all searched. Some may never be recovered.


How awful. Sam would know if any of our members are from that area?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> love the rabbit and lamb - but your underwater picture - wow - I hope you display it - I think it is stunning. --- sam


Thank you. This is awful, but I don't even know where the underwater scene is.  The GK's have the animals, or should I say did have the animals.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> For all Hobbit lovers: a photo from Hobbiton in the Waikato.
> Sunset.


Glorious :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Chris...Thank you for your kind words re: concert and DH.

Gagesmom...Precious dogs. Can tell they are having fun. Wow, that blanket is beautiful and love the rest of the knitting. :thumbup: Great colors too. Don't know how you managed it. Glad Gage is better but so sorry you aren't feeling well. YAY you downloaded pictures successfully. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

AZ...You must be confused with them letting him go before he is well. I'm wondering if a trip to the Mayo is warranted or if they could even recommend the top person in your area for this type of problem by going in online. I don't want to confuse things but I will tell you that my BFF had to change doctors for her son. He almost died and the new doctor got him to where at least he can live but still not without some symptoms.. 
I really should repaint this house. Would like to take the wallpaper down in the bathroom but so many people just love it. Haven't painted or done anything since we moved in and it will be 12 yrs. this summer. Longest we ever lived in one place. Your buttercream walls sound so lovely. Ours are all a creamy off white but I might like to do color. However, the off white goes with everything and then accent with colors in furniture, pillows, art, etc.

Kehinkle...Thank you. Can't wait to see the your panda!!! The 3 yrs. is because it was so intense knitting that sweater. I had to put it down and knit other things and then get back to it. That would happen constantly, so got lots of knitting done in between knitting the sweater. It's a miracle it ever got done since I didn't really know what I was doing. That sweater is a testament that anyone can do Aran knitting. It wouldn't be as hard now as I understand everything a lot more. Even just doing a cable was new then.


Rookie...That is amazing that the baby is sleeping through the night. What a good baby. So much fun with the 2 of them and glad they will be at the same daycare and so close to work is great. Sounds like all the food you took was a hit.

I really must get off and get back to work. So sorry I am going to miss posts and I'm behind quite a few pages. Not using the cane today but not 100% either, but much better. Need a nap. Oh I hate to leave. A priority for me is going to have to be bookshelves for all my knitting books/magazines and cookbooks. Just too hard moving them everytime I have company. It was hard moving them too as I love being surrounded by them, but a little hard to clean the carpet when stacks of books cover it. Shelves would be sooooo nice. I realized when we moved them that I almost feel like I am being hugged by them when they surround me. LOL I know, I'm sentimental and nutty.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Your Gansey design is really special, Julie. I really like the way you have incorporated the different motifs each side. Must involve a lot of counting, planning and calculations! I've only ever knit from a commercial pattern, and the common ones are nice but a bit boring whereas yours is personalised, so I have yet another thing on my wishlist - to do your workshop when it happens.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Dear! so much. I spoke very briefly with Pam in Daviot- she was in a hurry on her way out- perhaps to Court (she is a Judge or do I mean Magistrate?) To let her know how much more positive I am feeling about another visit to Australia.


~~~She could be a great resource for advice! Hope you have been using that connection.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A preview of where I have got to on the guernsey/gansey. An Eriskay style gansey- with a bit of Caithness thrown in for good measure plus some extra 'ropes' to pad out the design- I am rotund! And showing my Given Name- but that will only really show when I am wearing it!


Saw a post about this so I found it and am back on to say WOW. Beautiful knitting and just an amazing design Julie. You could make money with this design. So creative and lovely and full of so much knitting history. Love it. Bravissimo :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Now for that nap. Seems I'm only good for a few hours each day. No wonder it takes forever to complete things.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not in my humble opinion! Very interesting especially the reference to the Isle of Wight- possibly a reference to their port of origin- very interesting dates, too!


No, not their port of origin but, of course, it was named for the original Isle. If my memory serves me, (and it's been known to be faulty) they set sail from London. But I would have to check to be sure.
And it's easy to tell the origin of the settlers with the English place names mixed with the Native American names. We're so accustomed to it, that we don't even realize it most of the time.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

This was a trip we have wanted to take for years. Canada is a beautiful country!

Tami[/quote]

It sounds like a wonderful trip...I'm so glad you enjoyed it! Welcome home. Can't wait to see pictures.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just marking my spot. Late getting on today. Gage is off to school today he is feeling so much better. But Mommy is not. I think I am getting/have what he had.


You can sure tell that Tank and Badger are litter mates...their markings are very similar.
Hope you recover quickly from the bug.
Junek


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I thought I remembered the name the of Indian tribe....and I'm assuming it's pronounced as it's spelled. The tribe was the Warraskoyack. They had several villages in Isle of Wight County. One was Mokete at the joining of the Pagan and James Rivers...you can see it from my sister's back garden. The other village that was named was Mathomank and it was about 5 to 10 miles away also on the James River. The main village was very near the town of Smithfield (where the Smithfield Station restaurant and shops are located) but no name was given for that particular village. The county was originally named Warraskoyack but changed probably after the indian massacres of 1610 and later about 1622.
> For anyone who's not interested I know it's way TMI!!
> Junek


Anyone who isn't interested can just skim over, but I find all this local history fascinating. It's amazing to think who else has lived where you are now, what they did and cared about etc. do you imagine what it would have been like before the Europeans arrived in the area?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just marking my spot. Late getting on today. Gage is off to school today he is feeling so much better. But Mommy is not. I think I am getting/have what he had.


Oh dear Melody, well just let those gorgeous pups look after you. Don't you just love those perky ears and shiny eyes, and, well, everything? 
Hope you haven't got Gage's flu, or if you have, get over it quickly.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Anyone who isn't interested can just skim over, but I find all this local history fascinating. It's amazing to think who else has lived where you are now, what they did and cared about etc. do you imagine what it would have been like before the Europeans arrived in the area?


It's so interesting that you would say that!!! There's been a tv program about the U.S. before Columbus. It's amazing how widely it was settled by Native Americans. ANd they had fairly sophisticated societies differing by tribes. 
Of course, I'm not even going to get into the atrocious way Native Americans were treated by the settlers. 
Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

We will see what today's eval brings..... I have pretty much given up guessing as to what we will do next.......I need to go find something to eat and take my meds. I am back from checking up on Alan and he is sleeping again so I need to do a couple of errands before my tax appointment this afternoon. luv-AZ


Dreamweaver said:


> I'm afraid the rest period was only to give his system a chance to rest and recoup but a strict diet is necessary for a long time and each new food must be introduced alone and for a period of time. As quickly as he gets bad symptoms, it should not be hard to soon see what are no-nos.... I just don't think there is anything in the away of a quick fix and I know you both have to be getting very discouraged.....Does the Dr. Have any other suggestions?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A preview of where I have got to on the guernsey/gansey. An Eriskay style gansey- with a bit of Caithness thrown in for good measure plus some extra 'ropes' to pad out the design- I am rotund! And showing my Given Name- but that will only really show when I am wearing it!


Your sweater is looking great. I got the book you recommended from the library, & have read a little, I really want to try one when I get some things off the to-do list. I will have to find somethng other than wool to make it from as I cannot wear it. Maybe alpaca but I imagine that will be fairly pricy for enough for a sweater.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I really must get off and get back to work. So sorry I am going to miss posts and I'm behind quite a few pages. Not using the cane today but not 100% either, but much better. Need a nap. Oh I hate to leave. A priority for me is going to have to be bookshelves for all my knitting books/magazines and cookbooks. Just too hard moving them everytime I have company. It was hard moving them too as I love being surrounded by them, but a little hard to clean the carpet when stacks of books cover it. Shelves would be sooooo nice. I realized when we moved them that I almost feel like I am being hugged by them when they surround me. LOL I know, I'm sentimental and nutty.


I know what you mean, I've always dreamt of having an old fashioned library with a fire and an easy chair, and books around all the walls in proper bookcases....... Dream on.....


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Your sweater is looking great. I will have to find somethng other than wool to make it from as I cannot wear it. Maybe alpaca but I imagine that will be fairly pricy for enough for a sweater.


That is my problem, too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Back from insurance meeting; love my agent as he really looks ou for me. Made some changes and going to save almost $450 a year. Got my hair cut and did grocery shopping . Going to eat some lunch now so ttyl


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

June, love the story about the neighbor. What a rude woman.
I hate spring mud season as everything seems to be always a mess. At the hospital where I worked they had big signs at the door telling people to remove their dirty shoes but some people just clodded in leaving a trail behind them. It drove me nuts, the housekeepers went home at 2:30 so we kept a broom in the lab so we could clean up after that if need be. One day when I had cleaned up one too many messes, I took the broom out & gave to to an 18 yr old man & told him to clean up the mess he left, I thought the women I worked with were going to have a stroke but he did clean his mess & I never again saw him wear his shoes in the hospital. I told him I knew his mom & was sure he didn't make such a mess in Her house! I cannot believe some people are so inconsiderate of public places.



jknappva said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > June, I am picturing a production line and as the company arrives I will hand out cleaning supplies and say if you want it clean, be my guest. :XD: :XD: :XD: Those kind of temperature drops are scary. Makes for bad storms.
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We went Friday. Funny, darling brother did all sorts of chores mom didn't even know she needed including a curtain over the open space for the washer and dryer. Mom didn't want this, is trying to convince herself it looks nice but has mentioned 6 times they need hemming. Maybe my sister will do it while she is here. I'm not touching them with a ten foot pole. Of course, no grocery shopping or anything really needed. He did fix her toilet tank... Obviously not well. She had to wake him up Friday night, as her bath, dressing area and closets were flooded. I guess they were up until. 3 AM cleaning up and she has a million wet towels.... He still didn't call then or in morning. I sure hope he really did wipe up floors well or the hardwoods will be ruined. Not my problem.....


~~~He's learning! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> They are coming to visit mom and will be staying there, but we are in the middle of so many projects.... And areas that would normally be off limits will be seen,,,,, I can't do it all.. So am a little embarrassed to not have it in decent order..... So be it.... Don't have time to worry.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: Don't you dare worry! You have been busy with other matters (like Mom) to spend loads of time on your own domicile. No need to be embarrassed at all! Proud of you! :-D


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I sure hope you get to see it! That sounds like so much fun! Hope some one can film it....I think the kids would like to see it, too! What a terrific idea...:thumbup: :thumbup:


ANGORA - Re the flash mob.... Hope it works out for you. I love them and what a cute way to advertise the upcoming production. DH's sweater Is just fabulous.. All those lovely cables. Glad the trip was such a success and so full of well-deserved praise for him as well.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I love you haircut and your smile!


Gweniepooh said:


> Back from insurance meeting; love my agent as he really looks ou for me. Made some changes and going to save almost $450 a year. Got my hair cut and did grocery shopping . Going to eat some lunch now so ttyl


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Do you know this person who was being so ugly towards you? Does this person really know anything about you? hmmmmmm? Is she somehow connected to Lupe?
> 
> What kind of heart surgery is being planned for Fale? I still think things are wonky....YOU are the next of kin. How can they submit him to surgery without your permission...unless they are lying about your existence. It just all seems so out of whack. I can't believe that the legals systems between US-Australia & NZ are so very different. pfui!
> 
> ...


That is the way my mind works as well.... But your trip to the lawyer surely had more info and felt differently about it..... The legal system and justice are not always related.....


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Just talked to Alan and he sounds a little better than when I was there this morning. The Prednisone that he was switched to this morning has helped so maybe he can get a little rest. I am going to run to the market - hope everyone has a great day! luv-AZ


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I thought I remembered the name the of Indian tribe....and I'm assuming it's pronounced as it's spelled. The tribe was the Warraskoyack. They had several villages in Isle of Wight County. One was Mokete at the joining of the Pagan and James Rivers...you can see it from my sister's back garden. The other village that was named was Mathomank and it was about 5 to 10 miles away also on the James River. The main village was very near the town of Smithfield (where the Smithfield Station restaurant and shops are located) but no name was given for that particular village. The county was originally named Warraskoyack but changed probably after the indian massacres of 1610 and later about 1622.
> For anyone who's not interested I know it's way TMI!!
> Junek


~~~Not for me! I am interested. In fact, I had gone to Google for a bit of info, too. I got a lot of what you did. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sandi. Glad that Alan is feeling better than earlier today. Hope the prednisone works. By the way, my oldest dog is on it too. I find it fascinating that many of the meds I take my oldest dog also takes. She also is on Tramadol for pain. 


AZ Sticks said:


> I love you haircut and your smile!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! What an amazing trip, you certainly got to see lots of the country.the Rockies & northern Ontario would be great to see from the train. I am sure you didn't see much of our province but the flat south land, much nicer in the north where I live. When I was a child we traveled by train from Ontario to Saskatchewan twice to visit family
Glad you had a great vacation, looking forward to your photos.



tami_ohio said:


> I'm home again! There was lots going on before we left, so I have missed a couple of weeks worth of KTP. Prayers for Bentley, and any others in need. I have to figure out how to get the pictures off of M's iPad before I can post any of our trip. We flew to Seattle, WA on Mar 11, and spent 2 nights there, with dinner in the Space Needle the first night. YUM! And beautiful! We then took Amtrak to Vancouver, BC for a night. From there we took VIA Rail across Canada to Toronto. What a beautiful trip! From Toronto we took a bus to Buffalo, NY to catch Amtrak home. We arrived home at 5:37AM Thursday. I was able to visit 3 yarn shops on the trip. So Much Yarn in Seattle, Three Bags Full in Vancouver, and Romni Wool in Toronto. Wonderful people to visit with while they helped me choose yarn for souvenirs. If I ever get to Toronto again, I need a whole day just to spend at Romni Wool! When they say they have more yarn in one shop than you will ever see anywhere else, they are NOT kidding! I spent 20 minutes (we had to catch the bus before noon) and only got to see a very small section of the store. This was a trip we have wanted to take for years. Canada is a beautiful country!
> 
> Tami


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to knit a bit...TTYL


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm home again! There was lots going on before we left, so I have missed a couple of weeks worth of KTP. Prayers for Bentley, and any others in need. I have to figure out how to get the pictures off of M's iPad before I can post any of our trip. We flew to Seattle, WA on Mar 11, and spent 2 nights there, with dinner in the Space Needle the first night. YUM! And beautiful! We then took Amtrak to Vancouver, BC for a night. From there we took VIA Rail across Canada to Toronto. What a beautiful trip! From Toronto we took a bus to Buffalo, NY to catch Amtrak home. We arrived home at 5:37AM Thursday. I was able to visit 3 yarn shops on the trip. So Much Yarn in Seattle, Three Bags Full in Vancouver, and Romni Wool in Toronto. Wonderful people to visit with while they helped me choose yarn for souvenirs. If I ever get to Toronto again, I need a whole day just to spend at Romni Wool! When they say they have more yarn in one shop than you will ever see anywhere else, they are NOT kidding! I spent 20 minutes (we had to catch the bus before noon) and only got to see a very small section of the store. This was a trip we have wanted to take for years. Canada is a beautiful country!
> 
> Tami


~~~WOW....sounds like a fabulous trip! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, sometimes I have to try and get it off him to wash it. I swear he would wear it in summer if I didn't tell him it's too hot. :XD: :XD: :XD: Thank you.


I think it is great that he loves to wear it. My husband is not a sweater guy so no point in making one for him. I have made him& my sons wool vests which they wear in the cold weather under skidoo suits.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just caught up and going to go to bed for a bit. I don't wanna be sick.
> 
> Will check in later on.


~~~Please be careful...take CARE! We don't want you sick, either!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> WC has a different meaning overseas too. :XD: :XD: :XD:


~~~oops!   :XD:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A preview of where I have got to on the guernsey/gansey. An Eriskay style gansey- with a bit of Caithness thrown in for good measure plus some extra 'ropes' to pad out the design- I am rotund! And showing my Given Name- but that will only really show when I am wearing it!


Wonderful! Great designs. I'm not understanding about your name, other than in signature line... Great color and will go with everything....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

agnescr said:


> My new yarn has arrived ,fyberspates gleem lace, although I haven't decided which shawl it will become, not my usual colour but you know what they say about change... shades of magenta,lace weight,not to sure now it is here :shock:
> 
> the shawl I am working on just now is Holbrook knitted in 100% wool, colour is hyacinth, working on the knitted on border,have about 50 repeats still to do,losing only 6 stitches per repeat(12 row pattern),gonna be a long job


Love the Hyacinth.... I'm not really a pink person but that is so nice and clear, not mauvy, muddy. I think it will be lovely and add a nice lunch of brightness to an outfit. Bet you end up enjoying it.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello all! I spent a week without my own computer...very humbling how much a person depends on such things. I house/cat sat for DS and D-DIL last week, while they were on vacation. It was much easier for me to go there than for them to package up their cat and bring her here and then take care of stopping the mail, etc. at their own house. Their kitty doesn't travel well and Kitty Cocoa isn't always the nicest host so it was just easier, all the way around, for me to go there. I had to shovel snow twice but did manage to get to St. Cloud to a few stores I don't get to often. One of my favorite spots is a place downtown called Books Revisited. It is one of those old buildings with wood/creaky floors and is kind of musty-smelling and books everywhere  I spent an hour going through all the craft books...just a fun bit of time spent in a nice spot. I didn't find any treasures but had a good time looking, all the same. I did some things around the house for the kids and hope they don't mind. They both work so hard and they hardly have time together the way it is. I got kinda bored so am waiting to see if they notice anything  All was fine until Saturday afternoon when I pulled a muscle in my back dusting, of all the crazy things! I was reaching up high to hit the top of a cabinet and I felt/heard it "pop." So dumb! No worries, it is feeling better already. I did some tatting (more ripping than tatting) but I am still learning and it is fun. I hope to find that perfect pattern to take along, when we go to my dear nephew's wedding in May in Florida. I can't quite believe we are actually going but am looking forward to it very much. 

It is good to be back "home" here with all of you and I am looking forward to catching up


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm home again! There was lots going on before we left, so I have missed a couple of weeks worth of KTP. Prayers for Bentley, and any others in need. I have to figure out how to get the pictures off of M's iPad before I can post any of our trip. We flew to Seattle, WA on Mar 11, and spent 2 nights there, with dinner in the Space Needle the first night. YUM! And beautiful! We then took Amtrak to Vancouver, BC for a night. From there we took VIA Rail across Canada to Toronto. What a beautiful trip! From Toronto we took a bus to Buffalo, NY to catch Amtrak home. We arrived home at 5:37AM Thursday. I was able to visit 3 yarn shops on the trip. So Much Yarn in Seattle, Three Bags Full in Vancouver, and Romni Wool in Toronto. Wonderful people to visit with while they helped me choose yarn for souvenirs. If I ever get to Toronto again, I need a whole day just to spend at Romni Wool! When they say they have more yarn in one shop than you will ever see anywhere else, they are NOT kidding! I spent 20 minutes (we had to catch the bus before noon) and only got to see a very small section of the store. This was a trip we have wanted to take for years. Canada is a beautiful country!
> 
> Tami


What. Fabulous trip. I always bring home a little yarn or fabric souvenir. I haven't traveled on a train since my teens and would really enjoy it. When I traveled, it was quite elegant.... At least the dining car. I love watching the scenery pass by. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm home again! There was lots going on before we left, so I have missed a couple of weeks worth of KTP. Prayers for Bentley, and any others in need. I have to figure out how to get the pictures off of M's iPad before I can post any of our trip. We flew to Seattle, WA on Mar 11, and spent 2 nights there, with dinner in the Space Needle the first night. YUM! And beautiful! We then took Amtrak to Vancouver, BC for a night. From there we took VIA Rail across Canada to Toronto. What a beautiful trip! From Toronto we took a bus to Buffalo, NY to catch Amtrak home. We arrived home at 5:37AM Thursday. I was able to visit 3 yarn shops on the trip. So Much Yarn in Seattle, Three Bags Full in Vancouver, and Romni Wool in Toronto. Wonderful people to visit with while they helped me choose yarn for souvenirs. If I ever get to Toronto again, I need a whole day just to spend at Romni Wool! When they say they have more yarn in one shop than you will ever see anywhere else, they are NOT kidding! I spent 20 minutes (we had to catch the bus before noon) and only got to see a very small section of the store. This was a trip we have wanted to take for years. Canada is a beautiful country!
> 
> Tami


What. Fabulous trip. I always bring home a little yarn or fabric souvenir. I haven't traveled on a train since my teens and would really enjoy it. When I traveled, it was quite elegant.... At least the dining car. I love watching the scenery pass by. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sandi, oh dear. Hope they don't release Alan if he isnt well.
> Busy bee,AZ, Carol, Kathy, Julie, Sam, Kate, Sugar, June, Rookie, TNS thank you.
> Bonnie, thank you, your msg. Was comforting.
> Gwennies, will definitely let you know when I will be in Charleston. Would love to see you. I will have lots of spare tome. Perhaps you could stay with me. I'm a beach baby and would be perfectly happy laying on beach. Great seafood restaurants.
> Sorry two pics the same.


Dear heart... Hope you are feeling a little better today. Such difficult news with your sister (also my given name). People react so differently to bad news. She is probably one to internalize and may not be comfortable discussing her feelings or fears. She may be one to just believe in fate and not want to know what may be down the road for her. Others of us can't stand the not knowing and preparing and fighting...... I do have a friend who developed this I his later years and he has well outlived the prognosis and doing rather well, though the pill form chemo does sometimes make him unstable and he does tire easily. Still, he is up to meet each day and do something... Maybe time and good Dr.'s will give her a better understanding and the realization that this may be manageable. Hugs, healing vibes and prayers for you both...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just marking my spot. Late getting on today. Gage is off to school today he is feeling so much better. But Mommy is not. I think I am getting/have what he had.


They are both darling but I want to steal Tank... And the table to which that fabulous leg is attached.... I hope I mentioned your wonderful knitting last night... Great blanket pattern and so many pieces... Busy hands...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Good thing I'm almost caught up. Double posts seem to be epidemic from my fingers today....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> I've been thinking about these things too and wonder if some of this is how many of us were trained to be. To be humble, but humility gets misinterpreted. I know I am guilty of not doing some things because I think I won't be good enough. Fear has kept me from a lot of things. I have noticed whenever I want to do certain things my mother will say, no that will be too hard. It's good we don't live near one another or I would do nothing. When something was done it was never good enough and the fault was always greater than the good. Guess we can gently bring each other around to becoming women of confidence . Old habits sure do die hard.


~~~Oh, I'm sure you have hit the nail on the head! I do know that comments made to me as I was growing up have directly inhibited me from doing some things. It has taken a long time to overcome these inhibitions (some...not all are dispersed). My mom was a perfectionist....she was hard on herself, but also hard on her kids. Everything I tried to do turned into a lesson....everything was a lesson...nothing done just for fun...and no matter the result. I sure hope I didn't do that to my kids! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Thank you. This is awful, but I don't even know where the underwater scene is.  The GK's have the animals, or should I say did have the animals.


So you have a Bermuda Triangle in your home too.... There are so many things I can't out my finger on right now and that was not the case I. The past. Love your felting... All so cute.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back from insurance meeting; love my agent as he really looks ou for me. Made some changes and going to save almost $450 a year. Got my hair cut and did grocery shopping . Going to eat some lunch now so ttyl


I like it. Had hoped to get mine done this week but sure don't know when.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

:?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back from insurance meeting; love my agent as he really looks ou for me. Made some changes and going to save almost $450 a year. Got my hair cut and did grocery shopping . Going to eat some lunch now so ttyl


~~~Haircut looks Grand! Bake some cookies for that agent....$450 is a big chunk! 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Spoke with my niece, June. She is handling this well. Agrees with doc not to do bone marrow test and using wait and see approach. Carol, my twin, seems happy but lethargic, even prior to news, and is back to being incontinent. And you are right, she always just took laid back approach, even as kid. 
Tried to reach her on phone but couldn't. June said Tom, my nephew, complains too, that keeping Carol on phone for more than a minute is impossible.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~He's learning! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Just got an e-mail from him. No mention of the flood at all and he has put the rest of the bills on automatic... Even changing the one I already had done. He did mention that mom was going to other brothers for the day Friday and that sis was planning to come but mom didn't know when... But she did... No sense and even pointing that out to him. He did mention curtain that he put up and that it would look better hemmed. Well, maybe sis will do it. I won't. Mom didn't want the doors back on that area or a full length curtain.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, I love the Guernsey, had to look it up online to understand just how intricate they were, which I did after looking at your wonderful work. I am amazed. 
I'm concerned about heart surgery for Fale, esp. since some types can further the decline of mental status (see postcardiomyotomy syndrome). Even a short hospital stay can causes confusion for days and weeks in elderly and those with problems in thinking already. Prayers continue.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gottastch said:


> It is good to be back "home" here with all of you and I am looking forward to catching up


Glad you are back to your own computer and sorry you hurt back. (Maybe I shouldn't dust today - I wish!). Love the kitty. I am going to sit with grands and Maggie dog Wed. And part of Thurs. Hope to do nothing but knit......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Caught up on this therapy as. Guess that means I should do something. I am so in the weeds and here I sit. I woke up with pain/discomfort this morning and couldn't get back to sleep but couldn't clean because DH slept really late for him. Once he left and I could do things, I was so retired I went back to bed and slept a couple of hours. Just too lethargic to move and seems like the day is slipping by.... Best al least make a stab at it. Maybe one room and a knitting break????? At this rate, I won't be able to go to Sit and Stitch tomorrow....


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

jknappva said:


> It's so interesting that you would say that!!! There's been a tv program about the U.S. before Columbus. It's amazing how widely it was settled by Native Americans. ANd they had fairly sophisticated societies differing by tribes.
> Of course, I'm not even going to get into the atrocious way Native Americans were treated by the settlers.
> Junek


JuneI enjoyed your information about the Native American tribes in your area. In the park where I often walk the dog, there is a sign noting a place where there was a Native American settlement for 1000 years. (The specific name I have heard is the Eastern Woodland Indians, about 2500 B.C. to 1670 A.D.) When the Europeans came to the area, the land eventually became a farm. Now it is part of a large park with trails and many trees. I always find special peace there and I often think of those early dwellers. The recent effort to preserve the land in a natural state at least is some recognition of the wisdom they had.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> We will see what today's eval brings..... I have pretty much given up guessing as to what we will do next.......I need to go find something to eat and take my meds. I am back from checking up on Alan and he is sleeping again so I need to do a couple of errands before my tax appointment this afternoon. luv-AZ


I'm am so sorry to hear that Alan has had a setback. We know you were so hoping the problem was being resolved and he could come home today. But glad the dr. kept him at the hospital since he's obviously not ready to come home.
Still keeping you both in my prayers.
HUgs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back from insurance meeting; love my agent as he really looks ou for me. Made some changes and going to save almost $450 a year. Got my hair cut and did grocery shopping . Going to eat some lunch now so ttyl


Love, love, love this new picture and great hair-do! Such a lovely lady...hope Sydney behaved while you were out! the insurance agent sounds like one in a million.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry you hurt your back but glad it is better already. Definitely missed your posting. What a beautiful kitty in the picture. Is this the one you were taking care of? Would be nice if when you went to Floriday if you could swing by GA for a visit. Know that you are welcome!


gottastch said:


> Hello all! I spent a week without my own computer...very humbling how much a person depends on such things. I house/cat sat for DS and D-DIL last week, while they were on vacation. It was much easier for me to go there than for them to package up their cat and bring her here and then take care of stopping the mail, etc. at their own house. Their kitty doesn't travel well and Kitty Cocoa isn't always the nicest host so it was just easier, all the way around, for me to go there. I had to shovel snow twice but did manage to get to St. Cloud to a few stores I don't get to often. One of my favorite spots is a place downtown called Books Revisited. It is one of those old buildings with wood/creaky floors and is kind of musty-smelling and books everywhere  I spent an hour going through all the craft books...just a fun bit of time spent in a nice spot. I didn't find any treasures but had a good time looking, all the same. I did some things around the house for the kids and hope they don't mind. They both work so hard and they hardly have time together the way it is. I got kinda bored so am waiting to see if they notice anything  All was fine until Saturday afternoon when I pulled a muscle in my back dusting, of all the crazy things! I was reaching up high to hit the top of a cabinet and I felt/heard it "pop." So dumb! No worries, it is feeling better already. I did some tatting (more ripping than tatting) but I am still learning and it is fun. I hope to find that perfect pattern to take along, when we go to my dear nephew's wedding in May in Florida. I can't quite believe we are actually going but am looking forward to it very much.
> 
> It is good to be back "home" here with all of you and I am looking forward to catching up


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

jynx, you must have needed rest.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> June, love the story about the neighbor. What a rude woman.
> I hate spring mud season as everything seems to be always a mess. At the hospital where I worked they had big signs at the door telling people to remove their dirty shoes but some people just clodded in leaving a trail behind them. It drove me nuts, the housekeepers went home at 2:30 so we kept a broom in the lab so we could clean up after that if need be. One day when I had cleaned up one too many messes, I took the broom out & gave to to an 18 yr old man & told him to clean up the mess he left, I thought the women I worked with were going to have a stroke but he did clean his mess & I never again saw him wear his shoes in the hospital. I told him I knew his mom & was sure he didn't make such a mess in Her house! I cannot believe some people are so inconsiderate of public places.


I agree....I'm sure that young man's mom would have taken the broom to his backside if he'd tracked mud into her houe!
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the latest update on the moser family florida vacation: they are in Orlando - Bentley still running a temp at night but it comes down with motrin - he still does not feel good. bailee has been throwing up all day today. Heidi was not feeling good in the hospital - avery spent a day throwing up while they were at fort meyers beach - gary did not feel good yesterday while they were driving to Orlando - so far alexis and Ayden are the only ones coming through with nothing but good times. there are a few days left though so they may join the ranks of the not feeling good and throwing up. bailee's bff - whose name just completely left me - she lives in Orlando - but is spending the week with bailee at their condo - waiting for bailee to feel better - everyone was at the pool when I called - in the 80's - it is 31³ here - what is wrong with this picture.

my stick blender works well - instant breakfast for breakfast this morning. whips it right up. I shouldn't really call it a stick blender - it is more than that - it came with three different blades - a guard to use on the blade attachment when you are using it in a nonstick pan so it doesn't damage the nonstick stuff - it has a whisk attachment - a pitcher with lid to mix up to four cups of stuff - and a chopper bowl that attaches to the handle of the blender. I can even mix cake batter with it. it is cordless. probably more than I needed it but I wanted it - I need to stop wanting anything for a while - I even passed up a yarn sale online - however - I am on the lookout for about two thousand yards of a nice cotton blend - maybe with silk - no acrylic - all natural blend - to make a cardigan for this summer. I figure it will take the same amount as a pullover and 2,000 yards gives me some leeway. hate to run out. that I would buy. lol anyone have any ideas.

fairly clouds today with spots of bright sunlight - at least it is not overcast as it has been for the last several days. evidently there is an artic blast dipping down - even Houston (why doesn't that look right) is feeling the effects. it is to be this way all week. I thought march was to go out as a lamb.

the phone rang this morning and as I rounded the bed to get it I racked my leg against the corner of the bed and not I have about a five inch tear on my shin - it just peeled the skin back. not the first time I have done it but I have finally gotten my legs healed and the red marks were mostly gone. this one is a doozy. makes me so mad. what a klutz I am.

I have set a goal of getting the kitchen cleaned today - the sink is going to get up and leave if I don't soon empty it. tomorrow I am going to visit fred so today I will clean a little.

have been watching stuff from by dvr since the final four has taken over the airwaves. last night was a white color marathon - I had a whole season recorded. it is one of my favorite shows. but I have a question to anyone who has watched it. I must have missed what ever neal's father did that got the fbi agent in trouble and on trial for murder - I have no idea what happened - must have missed that - can anyone fill me in - please.

now I need to get reading --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

For sure! I did tell him to ask his wife (who does embroidery from home) if she'd be interested in a digitizing program I paid $2000 for about 5 years ago and then lost interest in digitizing myself. Told him she could have it for free if she's interested.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Haircut looks Grand! Bake some cookies for that agent....$450 is a big chunk!
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I want to live there. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> For all Hobbit lovers: a photo from Hobbiton in the Waikato.
> Sunset.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello all! I spent a week without my own computer...very humbling how much a person depends on such things. I house/cat sat for DS and D-DIL last week, while they were on vacation.
> 
> It is good to be back "home" here with all of you and I am looking forward to catching up


So nice of you to "babysit." Know your DS and DDIl really appreciated it and discovering the extra things you did for them will be a nice surprise. That bookstore sounds wonderful...just the kind of place I like to browse. Did Kitty Cocoa survive your absence? I have been thinking about a short trip, leaving our dog in DH's care. She (the dog) likes DH but is very fixed on me...have been wondering how that would work. DH thinks she would adjust...he's probably right.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well does thinking about doing it count as having "done something" in my book it does so enjoy the rest of your day...LOL


Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up on this therapy as. Guess that means I should do something. I am so in the weeds and here I sit. I woke up with pain/discomfort this morning and couldn't get back to sleep but couldn't clean because DH slept really late for him. Once he left and I could do things, I was so retired I went back to bed and slept a couple of hours. Just too lethargic to move and seems like the day is slipping by.... Best al least make a stab at it. Maybe one room and a knitting break????? At this rate, I won't be able to go to Sit and Stitch tomorrow....


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Not for me! I am interested. In fact, I had gone to Google for a bit of info, too. I got a lot of what you did. Thanks! :thumbup:


You're welcome...I hope it wasn't too boring for others!
I'm proud of the area I live in. And upsets me when so many people outside this area think the Pilgrims and Puritans were the first settlers. Jamestown was settled almost 20 yrs before they ever got to New England. They were heading to Jamestown and got off course.
But Queen Elizabeth II knows since she came over to help celebrate the 400 yr anniversary of Jamestown in 2007!
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully there will be more survivors. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> My first thoughts, when I saw the pictures of the slide zone was of a similar scene that occurred here in Australia some years ago on our snow slopes. The last survivor was pulled out days after the event, injured but alive. This gives me hope even though the latest reports had the voices going silent.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful pictures of the Joshua tree. Also love the pictures of the creek with the boulders. I can just imagine how nice it was to be there to draw/paint. Fabulous.


sassafras123 said:


> jynx, you must have needed rest.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking really good Julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> A preview of where I have got to on the guernsey/gansey. An Eriskay style gansey- with a bit of Caithness thrown in for good measure plus some extra 'ropes' to pad out the design- I am rotund! And showing my Given Name- but that will only really show when I am wearing it!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

One of my favorite spots is a place downtown called Books Revisited. It is one of those old buildings with wood/creaky floors and is kind of musty-smelling and books everywhere  I spent an hour going through all the craft books...just a fun bit of time spent in a nice spot. I didn't find any treasures but had a good time looking, all the same. anything  All was fine until Saturday afternoon when I pulled a muscle in my back dusting, of all the crazy things! I was reaching up high to hit the top of a cabinet and I felt/heard it "pop." So dumb! No worries, it is feeling better already. looking forward to it very much.

It is good to be back "home" here with all of you and I am looking forward to catching up [/quote]

So sorry to hear that you 'popped' your back...but so glad it's better.
Love picture of the 'Princess' she looks so cozy!
We have a store like that in an adjoining city...creaky floors and old books...loved visiting there. Unfortunately, it's not wheelchair accessible so I won't get back there again!
Glad you're back with us.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go june - some people need to be put in their place. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Angora1 said:
> 
> 
> > June, I am picturing a production line and as the company arrives I will hand out cleaning supplies and say if you want it clean, be my guest. :XD: :XD: :XD: Those kind of temperature drops are scary. Makes for bad storms.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are waiting for a picture of it june - maybe you could model it for us. --- sam



jknappva said:


> You are a knitting wonder, Mel. If I could knit as fast as you, I'd be finished with this sweater I've been working on for almost 2 weeks.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> jynx, you must have needed rest.


Lovely scenery and, as I've said before, I love seeing areas so different than here on the east coast.
Junek


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So sorry you hurt your back but glad it is better already. Definitely missed your posting. What a beautiful kitty in the picture. Is this the one you were taking care of? Would be nice if when you went to Floriday if you could swing by GA for a visit. Know that you are welcome!


Yes, this is Mira (sounds like Meera), whom I was taking care of  She is quite the kitty...or guess I should say she doesn't think she is a kitty but thinks she is a person (i.e. princess)   Our flight is non-stop but thanks so much for the invite!!!!! It is nice to have been missed


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> the latest update on the moser family now I need to get reading --- sam


Thanks for your newsy note, Sam!! I was afraid the rest of the family wouldn't escape some of the fall-out from Bentley's virus. It so contagious!
My sink is about to leave home,too. It's mostly full of 'silver' ware. But waiting until after dinner to tackle it.
So sorry to hear about the 'whacked-up' shin. There's no meat between the skin and the bone so the skin really takes a beating when its hit! Hope it doesn't give you much trouble although I know it's sore.
My daughter near Houston was hoping spring had come for them....I hadn't heard this cold blast was going to hit them,too.
Latest I heard this afternoon about the mudslide...there are now 106 people still missing and 8 confirmed dead....such a tragedy. And the sad news about the Malaysian airplane being declared lost at sea...not much good news today.

Enjoy your visit with Fred.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the magenta yarn agnes - it will make a beautiful shawl - the Holbrook is going to be lovely - anxious to see it finished. you do such lovely work. is this all done from charts? --- sam

quote=agnescr]My new yarn has arrived ,fyberspates gleem lace, although I haven't decided which shawl it will become, not my usual colour but you know what they say about change... shades of magenta,lace weight,not to sure now it is here :shock:

the shawl I am working on just now is Holbrook knitted in 100% wool, colour is hyacinth, working on the knitted on border,have about 50 repeats still to do,losing only 6 stitches per repeat(12 row pattern),gonna be a long job[/quote]


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> So nice of you to "babysit." Know your DS and DDIl really appreciated it and discovering the extra things you did for them will be a nice surprise. That bookstore sounds wonderful...just the kind of place I like to browse. Did Kitty Cocoa survive your absence? I have been thinking about a short trip, leaving our dog in DH's care. She (the dog) likes DH but is very fixed on me...have been wondering how that would work. DH thinks she would adjust...he's probably right.


Hi ChrisE! I've still not heard anything from the kids but they both had to work today and didn't get home until after midnight so think they are operating on "automatic-pilot" today  Yes, Kitty Cocoa survived very well without me. She is very much DH's kitty and I am just tolerated because I feed her and clean out her box - LOL. She did sit on my lap this morning for a very short cuddle...that's a lot for her  I'm glad to be home but now see all the messes that need to be dealt with - ugh!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great avatar gwen - hope you soon feel better - motrin works for me when Arthur decides to visit - don't now if you take anything or not. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Same thing has happened here June. Makes Uncle Art want to visit fiercely....damn weather. Sorry but I really hurt this morning. Fortunately DH covered everything in the garden with hay so it should be okay...not quite freezing temps. I want spring HERE and NOW.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> way to go june - some people need to be put in their place. --- sam


Since I had a sick baby at the time, I wasn't in the mood to be nice!!
junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just spelled differently. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That is exactly how I would normally pronounce it meaning one of non-Christian (orthodox) belief.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> we are waiting for a picture of it june - maybe you could model it for us. --- sam


If I ever finish it, I'm going to take pictures of it, the yellow sweater and the 'Monet' sweater I knitted a couple of years ago.
But, sorry, won't be modeling it. Not being able to stand, you wouldn't see much of it if I had it on!
Junek


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> One of my favorite spots is a place downtown called Books Revisited. It is one of those old buildings with wood/creaky floors and is kind of musty-smelling and books everywhere  I spent an hour going through all the craft books...just a fun bit of time spent in a nice spot. I didn't find any treasures but had a good time looking, all the same. anything  All was fine until Saturday afternoon when I pulled a muscle in my back dusting, of all the crazy things! I was reaching up high to hit the top of a cabinet and I felt/heard it "pop." So dumb! No worries, it is feeling better already. looking forward to it very much.
> 
> It is good to be back "home" here with all of you and I am looking forward to catching up


So sorry to hear that you 'popped' your back...but so glad it's better.
Love picture of the 'Princess' she looks so cozy!
We have a store like that in an adjoining city...creaky floors and old books...loved visiting there. Unfortunately, it's not wheelchair accessible so I won't get back there again!
Glad you're back with us.
Junek[/quote]

Thanks June!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

play scrabble. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Still don't know what all to do to entertain them......


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> just spelled differently. --- sam


I think it's spelled the same way, Sam. ie, Pagan.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's easy for me to say don't worry about it jynx but really - if they say anything give them a broom and bucket and mop and let them have at it. they haven't had to put up with what you and Gerry have - one can only do so much.

I am so glad you went with Gerry and had a good time. you both need to do that more often. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> They are coming to visit mom and will be staying there, but we are in the middle of so many projects.... And areas that would normally be off limits will be seen,,,,, I can't do it all.. So am a little embarrassed to not have it in decent order..... So be it.... Don't have time to worry.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like a lovely place to hike. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Here are two pics from trip yesterday.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I've had a PM from Valerie. I sent her a note a couple of days ago. She said she was discharged last week and was staying with her sister. She was having problems getting to the forum from her sister's computer. She said the follow-up to surgery was going to be quite extensive but she sounded very up-beat. I was so glad to hear from her.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tami - I have been in "so much yarn" when katynora, sandy and I did our yarn crawl two years ago - it was a lovely shop and we decided we needed to go back sometime. I bought some yarn there but can't remember what it was. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I'm home again! There was lots going on before we left, so I have missed a couple of weeks worth of KTP. Prayers for Bentley, and any others in need. I have to figure out how to get the pictures off of M's iPad before I can post any of our trip. We flew to Seattle, WA on Mar 11, and spent 2 nights there, with dinner in the Space Needle the first night. YUM! And beautiful! We then took Amtrak to Vancouver, BC for a night. From there we took VIA Rail across Canada to Toronto. What a beautiful trip! From Toronto we took a bus to Buffalo, NY to catch Amtrak home. We arrived home at 5:37AM Thursday. I was able to visit 3 yarn shops on the trip. So Much Yarn in Seattle, Three Bags Full in Vancouver, and Romni Wool in Toronto. Wonderful people to visit with while they helped me choose yarn for souvenirs. If I ever get to Toronto again, I need a whole day just to spend at Romni Wool! When they say they have more yarn in one shop than you will ever see anywhere else, they are NOT kidding! I spent 20 minutes (we had to catch the bus before noon) and only got to see a very small section of the store. This was a trip we have wanted to take for years. Canada is a beautiful country!
> 
> Tami


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would definitely be talking to his doctor - he doesn't need to be home if he is feeling that way. --- sam



AZ Sticks said:


> I am just on for a minute - getting in the shower and headed to the hospital - I just talked to Alan and he sounds so beat. I don't know how they are going to release him from the hospital - ttyl - luv-AZ


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

take care of yourself melody - it seems to be going around. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Just caught up and going to go to bed for a bit. I don't wanna be sick.
> 
> Will check in later on.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> jynx, you must have needed rest.


The bloom is great but that tree is spectacular......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I've never understood how someone can tear down another person - it just seems such a terrible thing to do. I ad a friend whose mother was always saying "if I wanted it done right I should have done it myself" - I just wanted to smack her. mother use to leave me a note when she went to work - have the house cleaned when I get home - put clean sheets of beds - have laundry done and folded ready for me to iron when I get home. I am sure I fell short many times but she never said anything. she might suggest something but never found fault. always thanked me for doing it. guess I was lucky. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> I've been thinking about these things too and wonder if some of this is how many of us were trained to be. To be humble, but humility gets misinterpreted. I know I am guilty of not doing some things because I think I won't be good enough. Fear has kept me from a lot of things. I have noticed whenever I want to do certain things my mother will say, no that will be too hard. It's good we don't live near one another or I would do nothing. When something was done it was never good enough and the fault was always greater than the good. Guess we can gently bring each other around to becoming women of confidence . Old habits sure do die hard.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not that far north - I think pam is the furtherest north of our seattle contigint. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> How awful. Sam would know if any of our members are from that area?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lookin' good gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Back from insurance meeting; love my agent as he really looks ou for me. Made some changes and going to save almost $450 a year. Got my hair cut and did grocery shopping . Going to eat some lunch now so ttyl


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Trying to catch up mom ended up in ER yesterday with galbladder. Hopefully going home today has to get cleared by cardiologist then surgery Tuesday so the next week will be busy busy. Prayers n hugs to all!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh Sam, sorry to hear about banging up your leg again...I remember it took a long time to heal. Maybe you'll need to put some bubble wrap or foam rubber on that nasty bed leg.



thewren said:


> the latest update on the moser family florida vacation: they are in Orlando - Bentley still running a temp at night but it comes down with motrin - he still does not feel good. bailee has been throwing up all day today. Heidi was not feeling good in the hospital - avery spent a day throwing up while they were at fort meyers beach - gary did not feel good yesterday while they were driving to Orlando - so far alexis and Ayden are the only ones coming through with nothing but good times. there are a few days left though so they may join the ranks of the not feeling good and throwing up. bailee's bff - whose name just completely left me - she lives in Orlando - but is spending the week with bailee at their condo - waiting for bailee to feel better - everyone was at the pool when I called - in the 80's - it is 31³ here - what is wrong with this picture.
> 
> my stick blender works well - instant breakfast for breakfast this morning. whips it right up. I shouldn't really call it a stick blender - it is more than that - it came with three different blades - a guard to use on the blade attachment when you are using it in a nonstick pan so it doesn't damage the nonstick stuff - it has a whisk attachment - a pitcher with lid to mix up to four cups of stuff - and a chopper bowl that attaches to the handle of the blender. I can even mix cake batter with it. it is cordless. probably more than I needed it but I wanted it - I need to stop wanting anything for a while - I even passed up a yarn sale online - however - I am on the lookout for about two thousand yards of a nice cotton blend - maybe with silk - no acrylic - all natural blend - to make a cardigan for this summer. I figure it will take the same amount as a pullover and 2,000 yards gives me some leeway. hate to run out. that I would buy. lol anyone have any ideas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sam, so sorry the rest of the crew has been affected, but bound to happen when they are all coupled up on a car together...... Hope it is short loved.

I wish I were able to go with DH to Enid o. Wed. They rented a newish truck, much nicer, for the summer and it is a very long trip so lots of knitting times. I will the next time round, but will be sitting with the girls Wed.

We had a good time shopping yesterday, but DD came along and we definitely have different ideas of what looks good. I had to snicker she we got back to the house and tried on with the dress. Everything they picked went back today and they replaced with the shoes and earrings I thought looked more appropriate for the dress..... .Livey hates to she but was good about it and I bought her the only top she liked amped a new book. DH did taxes and cut one of the tires for me and a couple other chores but no pool work. I've blown the entire day. I am going to get up and run the vacuum and finish the dust op on woods. I think the Nona dips going by the wayside, as are a lot of other things. I can do some things Friday before the hockey game and while all are at other brothers....... Still haven't gotten responses from him or sis on actual,plan..... Such is life.

Sorry about your shin. Do you have any aloe Vera gel on the house? It really does speed up healing.

Forgot to mention, Rachel is leaving for Galveston Thursday. Oil spill, I am sure their beach is not affected, but she and friends are a little worried.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Rookie... Loved the picture of you guys.... Hate that mine are so big now. Here is * my* latest floor picture. At least Maggie still is happy to cuddle......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she looks like a princess. --- sam



gottastch said:


> Hello all! I spent a week without my own computer...very humbling how much a person depends on such things. I house/cat sat for DS and D-DIL last week, while they were on vacation. It was much easier for me to go there than for them to package up their cat and bring her here and then take care of stopping the mail, etc. at their own house. Their kitty doesn't travel well and Kitty Cocoa isn't always the nicest host so it was just easier, all the way around, for me to go there. I had to shovel snow twice but did manage to get to St. Cloud to a few stores I don't get to often. One of my favorite spots is a place downtown called Books Revisited. It is one of those old buildings with wood/creaky floors and is kind of musty-smelling and books everywhere  I spent an hour going through all the craft books...just a fun bit of time spent in a nice spot. I didn't find any treasures but had a good time looking, all the same. I did some things around the house for the kids and hope they don't mind. They both work so hard and they hardly have time together the way it is. I got kinda bored so am waiting to see if they notice anything  All was fine until Saturday afternoon when I pulled a muscle in my back dusting, of all the crazy things! I was reaching up high to hit the top of a cabinet and I felt/heard it "pop." So dumb! No worries, it is feeling better already. I did some tatting (more ripping than tatting) but I am still learning and it is fun. I hope to find that perfect pattern to take along, when we go to my dear nephew's wedding in May in Florida. I can't quite believe we are actually going but am looking forward to it very much.
> 
> It is good to be back "home" here with all of you and I am looking forward to catching up


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> June, love the story about the neighbor. What a rude woman.
> I hate spring mud season as everything seems to be always a mess. At the hospital where I worked they had big signs at the door telling people to remove their dirty shoes but some people just clodded in leaving a trail behind them. It drove me nuts, the housekeepers went home at 2:30 so we kept a broom in the lab so we could clean up after that if need be. One day when I had cleaned up one too many messes, I took the broom out & gave to to an 18 yr old man & told him to clean up the mess he left, I thought the women I worked with were going to have a stroke but he did clean his mess & I never again saw him wear his shoes in the hospital. I told him I knew his mom & was sure he didn't make such a mess in Her house! I cannot believe some people are so inconsiderate of public places.


I cant imagine our hospital asking people to remove shoes. I have never heard of such a thing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I just got a pm from Valerie --- sam

"Oh thank you so much Sam. I'm home from hospital after successful although fairly extensive surgery to the breast and armpit. I know I am to have lengthy follow-up treatment but not yet the schedule. That will be told to me on Wednesday. I'm not able to get on to the main forum at present but will try to do so once at home for brief periods. I'll do my best to keep you up to date. They keep me secure. Love, Valerie"


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Keeping Valerie in my prayers...she's dealing with a lot -- hope for continued good reports that they got it all and that there's a plan for chemo/radiation, etc.



jknappva said:


> I've had a PM from Valerie. I sent her a note a couple of days ago. She said she was discharged last week and was staying with her sister. She was having problems getting to the forum from her sister's computer. She said the follow-up to surgery was going to be quite extensive but she sounded very up-beat. I was so glad to hear from her.
> Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I love that I can buy pet RX meds at my grocery store here....In California you had to go to the vet or feed store. And there wasn't a feed store on every corner!!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sandi. Glad that Alan is feeling better than earlier today. Hope the prednisone works. By the way, my oldest dog is on it too. I find it fascinating that many of the meds I take my oldest dog also takes. She also is on Tramadol for pain.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the magenta yarn agnes - it will make a beautiful shawl - the Holbrook is going to be lovely - anxious to see it finished. you do such lovely work. is this all done from charts? --- sam
> 
> Only use charts for my shawls Sam although Stevieland also includes written instructions..I just can't cope with reading them and knitting so although I never used charts before I would not do shawls any other way now, have attached a picture of the shawl I think will be knitted with the magenta yarn a free download from one of the yarn sites I use... called Echoflower not a good pic so have included a link to pattern on Ravelry
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/echo-flower-shawl


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers and hugs out to your Mom - hope the gallbladder surgery is a non-event -- DH had that several years ago..but he had waited too long and it was inflamed so they put him on meds to bring down the inflammation before they'd do the surgery....we ended up changing Dr. and hospital -- just wasn't feeling right about things. Once change was made, he got quick and wonderful care.



Pup lover said:


> Trying to catch up mom ended up in ER yesterday with galbladder. Hopefully going home today has to get cleared by cardiologist then surgery Tuesday so the next week will be busy busy. Prayers n hugs to all!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Anyone who isn't interested can just skim over, but I find all this local history fascinating. It's amazing to think who else has lived where you are now, what they did and cared about etc. do you imagine what it would have been like before the Europeans arrived in the area?


Oh yes, I imagine heading west and coming across the Grand Canyon. Quite a detour. Of course finding your way to a pass through the mountains was not easy either. When we go to Niagara Falls I always wonder what it was like without all the hotels and tourists and just all of a sudden coming to this huge falls. I imagine you heard it long before you saw it. Here our lakes have Indian names such as Canandaigua, Onondaga, Seneca, etc. We do have a small area where the Native Americans celebrate each year and I like to go and learn of their culture. There were 16 tribes that congregated here, but don't quote me. A few years since I looked at the number and need to research, but no time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It looked a little nasty in the bay around Galveston...it's not the prettiest of bays anyway and now this. But, it will still be a memorable trip. Can't wait to see the Prom dress with all the accessories.



Dreamweaver said:


> Sam, so sorry the rest of the crew has been affected, but bound to happen when they are all coupled up on a car together...... Hope it is short loved.
> 
> I wish I were able to go with DH to Enid o. Wed. They rented a newish truck, much nicer, for the summer and it is a very long trip so lots of knitting times. I will the next time round, but will be sitting with the girls Wed.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

guess I thought it was spelled paegan - my bad. --- sam



jknappva said:


> I think it's spelled the same way, Sam. ie, Pagan.
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love it --- we had a great time up in WI. It was way too cold to go out for very much of anything so just stayed in and vegged. Addison is at such a cute stage...does have a little bit of the 2 year old syndrome---but mostly very lovable. She went and put on her slippers I sent her when she saw that I had mine on.


Dreamweaver said:


> Rookie... Loved the picture of you guys.... Hate that mine are so big now. Here is * my* latest floor picture. At least Maggie still is happy to cuddle......


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Same thing has happened here June. Makes Uncle Art want to visit fiercely....damn weather. Sorry but I really hurt this morning. Fortunately DH covered everything in the garden with hay so it should be okay...not quite freezing temps. I want spring HERE and NOW.


Beautiful avatar and lady! Love your hair Gwen. Really looks lovely and everything looks so warm and cozy with that lighting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Have to get my foot up before my friend arrives in about 20 min. Hope I'm not missing too much. Hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is that you jynx? love the dog - she looks like our blanco. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Rookie... Loved the picture of you guys.... Hate that mine are so big now. Here is * my* latest floor picture. At least Maggie still is happy to cuddle......


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I am glad you heard from her June - If you "talk" to her again please send my love. - AZ


jknappva said:


> I've had a PM from Valerie. I sent her a note a couple of days ago. She said she was discharged last week and was staying with her sister. She was having problems getting to the forum from her sister's computer. She said the follow-up to surgery was going to be quite extensive but she sounded very up-beat. I was so glad to hear from her.
> Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, she offered to transfer him by ambulance to Mayo in Phoenix. But he said he wants to come home and do a little research into the insurance. She was astounded that he would come home with his symptoms - she just doesn't seem to get that we have been dealing with this at some level or another for 2 years at home............ I have to be at the tax appointment at 3. I hope they don't release him until about 4!!!


thewren said:


> I would definitely be talking to his doctor - he doesn't need to be home if he is feeling that way. --- sam


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Mom - I will keep you both in my heart for a easy recovery for her.


Pup lover said:


> Trying to catch up mom ended up in ER yesterday with galbladder. Hopefully going home today has to get cleared by cardiologist then surgery Tuesday so the next week will be busy busy. Prayers n hugs to all!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree Rookie - that corner needs some kind of padding on it Sam....


RookieRetiree said:


> Oh Sam, sorry to hear about banging up your leg again...I remember it took a long time to heal. Maybe you'll need to put some bubble wrap or foam rubber on that nasty bed leg.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't envy you making the 7 and 9 stitch nubb. will be anxious to see the finished shawl - it is lovely. --- sam



agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > love the magenta yarn agnes - it will make a beautiful shawl - the Holbrook is going to be lovely - anxious to see it finished. you do such lovely work. is this all done from charts? --- sam
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, too bad Heidi's family are catching Bentleys virus, sure putting a damper on their holiday. I hope they are all soon on the mend. I imagine they will be glad to be home. Sorry you gouged your leg, that is so painful, hope it heals quickly.

Kathy, glad you got to do some shopping or looking while you were away. Glad the back problem was not serious & is on the mend.

June, thanks for the update on Valerie, glad she is out of hospital, hope the reconstruction goes well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> I cant imagine our hospital asking people to remove shoes. I have never heard of such a thing.


I have never seen signs in the big hospitals(city) asking to remove shoes but in the small towns it is very common. There are lots of areas without sidewalks, etc, so boots get caked with inches of mud this time of year. There are the same signs at the library & school.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > love the magenta yarn agnes - it will make a beautiful shawl - the Holbrook is going to be lovely - anxious to see it finished. you do such lovely work. is this all done from charts? --- sam
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

This is how I will do them Sam...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, the new " do" looks great.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Some just sent me this in an email. It is a German advertisement, too crazy.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Trying to catch up mom ended up in ER yesterday with galbladder. Hopefully going home today has to get cleared by cardiologist then surgery Tuesday so the next week will be busy busy. Prayers n hugs to all!


Prayers for your mom, Dawn. 
Kathy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I've had a PM from Valerie. I sent her a note a couple of days ago. She said she was discharged last week and was staying with her sister. She was having problems getting to the forum from her sister's computer. She said the follow-up to surgery was going to be quite extensive but she sounded very up-beat. I was so glad to hear from her.
> Junek


So glad to hear she is upbeat. She really has had a great attitude the entire time. I had forgotten she was going to her sister's to recoup. I had also forgotten she was doing this in two steps. My DD did reconstruction at the same time so very lengthy and lots of Dr.s.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Trying to catch up mom ended up in ER yesterday with galbladder. Hopefully going home today has to get cleared by cardiologist then surgery Tuesday so the next week will be busy busy. Prayers n hugs to all!


OUCH! You know you will all be in our prayers and lots of healing vibes as well. Getting cleared was a real trip for me. Hope they will do all your mom's needed tests in one trip rather than dragging out. Ask them to do it that way... Or maybe you will be lucky and they won't do that many.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

think we are all in need of these.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

agnescr said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > love the magenta yarn agnes - it will make a beautiful shawl - the Holbrook is going to be lovely - anxious to see it finished. you do such lovely work. is this all done from charts? --- sam
> ...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Monday evening and no load yet but I did get some more done on the panda. Both rear legs are done and the front ones started. 

Back on the healthier eating plan after buying some shorts this weekend that are a bit tight. I'll have to drink plenty of fluids so I don't feel hungry all the time. No more snacking either unless fruits out nuts. Wish me luck!

Glad that news of Valerie has been had. Keeping her in my thoughts. Sam, sorry to hear that the rest of Heidi's bunch are feeling the effects of the virus. Hoping the older ones get over it fast and they can enjoy the rest of their vacation.

Kathy, welcome back. Be careful about that dusting core. Get''s one every time  

Melody, hope by the time you read this that you are feeling better. You must knit in your sleep to be able to get so much done.

Still have Alan in my thoughts. So sorry that things have backslide a bit. As already, take care of yourself.

Loved the river and Joshua tree pics. Makes me want to head to AZ for some R and R.

Daralene, hope your ankle is better. Shelves would be nice but I have a feeling that most books wouldn't find their way back. Loved being surrounded by books and yarn.

Know I am forgetting somethings but I will extend my warm thoughts to all.

Take care and keep on knitting and crocheting,

Kathy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers and hugs out to your Mom - hope the gallbladder surgery is a non-event -- DH had that several years ago..but he had waited too long and it was inflamed so they put him on meds to bring down the inflammation before they'd do the surgery....we ended up changing Dr. and hospital -- just wasn't feeling right about things. Once change was made, he got quick and wonderful care.


So smart to follow you feelings on these things. I wish I had!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I have another recipe I want to share with sandi and the rest of you - it is a "skinny" recipe so it should be a good one for all of us. a note here - I love looking for special recipes - my email has usually close to 200 emails a day - 90% are food and recipe related. so please - if there is a need for a certain recipe or diet restriction - just let me know and I will try and tailor my recipes in that direction either as add ons during the week or in my opening. I really like some direction to go. I know there are many of us that have no eating restrictions but that doesn't mean we shouldn't eat healthy - so please - make suggestions as you need. I would love it. here is today's recpe. --- sam

Skinny Rosemary Chicken and Brown Rice

Yield: 6 servings

Ingredients

3-4 large chicken breasts, uncooked (I used 3, 8 ounce chicken breasts) 
1 10 3/4 oz. can Campbell's cream of chicken soup (98% fat free) 
1 1/2 cup water 
1 cup brown rice (uncooked - I USED INSTANT RICE) 
2 cups frozen vegetables 
1 1/2 tsp rosemary garlic blend seasoning (set aside 1/2 tsp) 
1 tsp onion powder 
1 tbsp reduced fat Parmesan cheese shredded

Instructions
Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

In a large bowl mix together water, cream of chicken soup, brown rice, and frozen vegetables. The cook time in this recipe is based on INSTANT rice. Cook time will vary if instant rice is not used.

Stir in 1 tsp rosemary garlic blend to the rice and vegetables.

Stir in 1 tsp onion powder to the rice and vegetables.

Transfer rice and vegetables mixture to a shallow baking dish (8x12).

Lay chicken on top of rice and vegetables.

Sprinkle remaining 1/2 tsp Rosemary Garlic blend over chicken.

Bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.

Sprinkle Parmesan cheese on top of chicken and return to oven and bake for an additional 15 minutes.

Remove from oven, serve immediately, and enjoy!

Nutrition Information: Calories: 258.3 - Fat: 6.2g - Carbohydrates: 20g - Fiber: 3.1g 
Protein: 29.1g - Sugars: .6g -----Weight Watchers Points: 5

http://www.skinnymom.com/2013/03/08/skinny-rosemary-chicken-and-brown-rice/


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> is that you jynx? love the dog - she looks like our blanco. --- sam


Yes, me in jammies on Christmas morning. No make-up.... That is Maggie. The kid's Great Pyrenees. She is such a sweetheart.. But I big white bear!!! She loves attention and stays as close to me as she can when I'm there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I would definitely need to practice that a few times - it does make an interesting stitch - I was pronouncing it wrong. lol --- sam



agnescr said:


> This is how I will do them Sam...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh bonnie - that make my day - I have laughed and laughed. will definitely save that for Heidi when she gets home. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Some just sent me this in an email. It is a German advertisement, too crazy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Well, she offered to transfer him by ambulance to Mayo in Phoenix. But he said he wants to come home and do a little research into the insurance. She was astounded that he would come home with his symptoms - she just doesn't seem to get that we have been dealing with this at some level or another for 2 years at home............ I have to be at the tax appointment at 3. I hope they don't release him until about 4!!!


How long has this Dr. been treating him? I hope Alan will do his research quickly so that the good that has been done (though not much) is not undone while waiting to get in later. 2 years is just too long to be dealing with this for both of you and it is not getting better...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully her operation will be as easy peasy as mine was - no pain - tiny tiny incisions. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> OUCH! You know you will all be in our prayers and lots of healing vibes as well. Getting cleared was a real trip for me. Hope they will do all your mom's needed tests in one trip rather than dragging out. Ask them to do it that way... Or maybe you will be lucky and they won't do that many.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where are you now Kathy? --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Monday evening and no load yet but I did get some more done on the panda. Both rear legs are done and the front ones started.
> 
> Back on the healthier eating plan after buying some shorts this weekend that are a bit tight. I'll have to drink plenty of fluids so I don't feel hungry all the time. No more snacking either unless fruits out nuts. Wish me luck!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never seen signs in the big hospitals(city) asking to remove shoes but in the small towns it is very common. There are lots of areas without sidewalks, etc, so boots get caked with inches of mud this time of year. There are the same signs at the library & school.


Not done here regardless of weather.... Do they provide paper slippers or something?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some just sent me this in an email. It is a German advertisement, too crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Trying to catch up mom ended up in ER yesterday with galbladder. Hopefully going home today has to get cleared by cardiologist then surgery Tuesday so the next week will be busy busy. Prayers n hugs to all!


Sorry to hear this. But these days, if her heart is no problem, gall bladder surgery is outpatient and very easy.
Will keep you both in my prayers.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just trying to make this a live link. Off to see the easiest way to do these as I have another pattern of an Estonian shawl that has many nupps.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Forgot to mention, Rachel is leaving for Galveston Thursday. Oil spill, I am sure their beach is not affected, but she and friends are a little worried.[/quote]

Hope their beach is unaffected...oil spills are so terrible.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Rookie... Loved the picture of you guys.... Hate that mine are so big now. Here is * my* latest floor picture. At least Maggie still is happy to cuddle......


So cute!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I am glad you heard from her June - If you "talk" to her again please send my love. - AZ


I sure will...I was delighted to get the PM.
Junek


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSIzYLbasHY
> 
> Just trying to make this a live link. Off to see the easiest way to do these as I have another pattern of an Estonian shawl that has many nulls.


Thanks I tried about 6 times without success


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I've had a PM from Valerie. I sent her a note a couple of days ago. She said she was discharged last week and was staying with her sister. She was having problems getting to the forum from her sister's computer. She said the follow-up to surgery was going to be quite extensive but she sounded very up-beat. I was so glad to hear from her.
> Junek


Good to have news of Valerie. Glad she is able to stay with her sister and hopefully have someone to spoil her a little. Glad she is sounding so up beat about the follow up. I'm sure she just wants to get on with it and be getting on the path to recovery. Lots of healing hugs to her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm looking at this yarn for a summer sweater although I do wear cotton sweaters in the winter also. my question is what does 2/16NM (this is just an example - like - 6/40NM0 mean? I really think the four ply would make a nice cardigan - give me your opinion please. --- sam

http://www.colourmart.com/eng/cashmere_silk/cashmere_cotton_cotton/lace_weight_and_4ply_weight/4ply_weight_cashmere_cotton_and_100_cottons


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Eyes are getting nippy so I think its time for bed 23:00...been watching NCIS otherwise I would have went to bed an hour ago.tired with all this hospital visiting and no sign of Colin being released, he is back on intravenous antibiotics so at least another week of visiting.good thought to all who need them ((((((((((hugs))))))))) nite nite


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Thanks I tried about 6 times without success


I don't know how it happens when you copy but the culprit is an "s" after the http. Remove that and all is well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sam,

http://www.knitting.stuff.freeuk.com/ConversionTables2.html

nm is nanometer. The above conversion charts will help you figure out sizes. I didn't look closely, but if you look at the yardage per weight. It is often the easiest way to substitute. Those all looked like pretty fine lace weights or good for weaving.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> This is how I will do them Sam...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 wrote:
Some just sent me this in an email. It is a German advertisement, too crazy.








thewren said:


> oh bonnie - that make my day - I have laughed and laughed. will definitely save that for Heidi when she gets home. --- sam


Oh that one will definitely be remembered. LOL :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSIzYLbasHY
> 
> Just trying to make this a live link. Off to see the easiest way to do these as I have another pattern of an Estonian shawl that has many nupps.


Can't wait to see that one. Love the link.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSIzYLbasHY
> 
> Just trying to make this a live link. Off to see the easiest way to do these as I have another pattern of an Estonian shawl that has many nupps.


I have not made anything with nupps but that certainly explains it easy enough. I have an Estonian lace scarf pattern in my to-do pile, will have to remember this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Forgot to mention, Rachel is leaving for Galveston Thursday. Oil spill, I am sure their beach is not affected, but she and friends are a little worried.


Hope their beach is unaffected...oil spills are so terrible.
Junek[/quote]

Oh no. Oil spills are terrible. :thumbdown:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Non-mercenized ?

I would look at the yarn store or JoAnn's etc. to see what you might want...buying from EU without being able to feel the yarn could be quite risky....so many outlets here in the States to explore who may give you free shipping.

quote=thewren]i'm looking at this yarn for a summer sweater although I do wear cotton sweaters in the winter also. my question is what does 2/16NM (this is just an example - like - 6/40NM0 mean? I really think the four ply would make a nice cardigan - give me your opinion please. --- sam

http://www.colourmart.com/eng/cashmere_silk/cashmere_cotton_cotton/lace_weight_and_4ply_weight/4ply_weight_cashmere_cotton_and_100_cottons[/quote]


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Agnes, I hope your DH is better soon.
pupLover, I hope your moms GB surgery goes well, sure is a much simpler procedure these days with laproscopic surgery.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for that chart...I took a stab at what it might mean....glad to have the right answer.



Dreamweaver said:


> Sam,
> 
> http://www.knitting.stuff.freeuk.com/ConversionTables2.html
> 
> nm is nanometer. The above conversion charts will help you figure out sizes. I didn't look closely, but if you look at the yardage per weight. It is often the easiest way to substitute. Those all looked like pretty fine lace weights or good for weaving.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Monday! I am so sad to hear of Alan's troubles. I hope that the docs keep checking on him even when he gets home. I know it is hard on you.

Sam, what a horrible way to have a vacay! I hope they are able to salvage some of the time in Florida for some fun.

Gwen, your hair looks good. I got mine cut on Friday. So far, today is the best it has looked. I wasn't as pleased as last time, but it is getting better.

Julie, keep those positive thoughts!

Melody, take care of yourself. That flu can be so hard on the body!

I know I have missed many of you, but please know that it was not intentional. I wish everyone the best for the day. 

TTFN


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Oh yes, I imagine heading west and coming across the Grand Canyon. Quite a detour. Of course finding your way to a pass through the mountains was not easy either. When we go to Niagara Falls I always wonder what it was like without all the hotels and tourists and just all of a sudden coming to this huge falls. I imagine you heard it long before you saw it. Here our lakes have Indian names such as Canandaigua, Onondaga, Seneca, etc. We do have a small area where the Native Americans celebrate each year and I like to go and learn of their culture. There were 16 tribes that congregated here, but don't quote me. A few years since I looked at the number and need to research, but no time.


Every time we go to the Rockies Pat says, can you imagine what the first settlers thought when they saw the Rockies. People explored by Horseback for Passes through the Rockies for the Trans Canada Highway. Must have been so hard.

Hundreds of people died building the railway through the Rockies. Chinese and Japanese Immigrants were brought over to build the railways. Their Descendants settled in Southern Alberta in many cases and have done very well. However during the war the Japanese were put in internment camps. Sad.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Every time we go to the Rockies Pat says, can you imagine what the first settlers thought when they saw the Rockies. People explored by Horseback for Passes through the Rockies for the Trans Canada Highway. Must have been so hard.
> 
> Hundreds of people died building the railway through the Rockies. Chinese and Japanese Immigrants were brought over to build the railways. Their Descendants settled in Southern Alberta in many cases and have done very well. However during the war the Japanese were put in internment camps. Sad.


I have said the same thing, can you imagine trying to walk through the thick brush along the rivers or around rapids. On one of our bike trips we were at Belknap crater, you come over a hill & all you see is black rock, imagine what the settlers thought of that. It is like you were on the moon.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belknap_Crater


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Even the settlers who came to this area with nothing, DH grandpa lived in a little shack built into a hill & cleared his quarter of land & raised a family. The wives had nothing, raised a garden & animals & fed their kids, I can't imagine the hardships, no wonder they died young. How did they ever have enough ambition left at night to knit socks, mitts, sweaters, etc for a large family?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Rookie... Loved the picture of you guys.... Hate that mine are so big now. Here is * my* latest floor picture. At least Maggie still is happy to cuddle......


What a great picture. Beautiful dog all snuggled up. That's a feeling of love for sure. You have certainly kept your svelte figure Jynx. Look so beautiful and serene.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Even the settlers who came to this area with nothing, DH grandpa lived in a little shack built into a hill & cleared his quarter of land & raised a family. The wives had nothing, raised a garden & animals & fed their kids, I can't imagine the hardships, no wonder they died young. How did they ever have enough ambition left at night to knit socks, mitts, sweaters, etc for a large family?


Yes, they were strong women!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I am glad you heard from her June - If you "talk" to her again please send my love. - AZ


Send mine also, please.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey y'all. Just checking in. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just marking my spot. Late getting on today. Gage is off to school today he is feeling so much better. But Mommy is not. I think I am getting/have what he had.


Awe!!!!! They are adorable, I bet Gage is totally in love with them, we'll, you are probably all in love with them, how does Deuce like having babies around? 
Hugs


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I take meloxicam (sp) daily and when in pain take Tramadol and for severe pain Lortab. A real druggie unfortunately...but all prescribed by dr. Am feeling a bit better this evening thank you...mainly just the one knee giving me fits now.



thewren said:


> great avatar gwen - hope you soon feel better - motrin works for me when Arthur decides to visit - don't now if you take anything or not. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for letting us know June. Glad she is sounding up beat. Is the following surgery for reconstruction or more cancer or did she say. Will continue to have her in my prayers.



jknappva said:


> I've had a PM from Valerie. I sent her a note a couple of days ago. She said she was discharged last week and was staying with her sister. She was having problems getting to the forum from her sister's computer. She said the follow-up to surgery was going to be quite extensive but she sounded very up-beat. I was so glad to hear from her.
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My parents were like your mom Sam. Always made you feel that your efforts were appreciated and thanked us. Now I did have a grandmother (only one I knew) that always referred to me as Fat Gwen because I was bigger than my older sister. And no...at the time I was not fat...just taller and larger boned like my dad whereas my sis was petite like my mom. It really affected how I saw myself especially when I married the first time weighing only 119 lbs and then DH always, always told me I should lose another 10-15 lbs. Now I am quite large but NOW DH loves me regardless and you know what...so do I love me!!! Took a lot of years to get to this point but I am here now and that is what matters.



thewren said:


> I've never understood how someone can tear down another person - it just seems such a terrible thing to do. I ad a friend whose mother was always saying "if I wanted it done right I should have done it myself" - I just wanted to smack her. mother use to leave me a note when she went to work - have the house cleaned when I get home - put clean sheets of beds - have laundry done and folded ready for me to iron when I get home. I am sure I fell short many times but she never said anything. she might suggest something but never found fault. always thanked me for doing it. guess I was lucky. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you!


thewren said:


> lookin' good gwen. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love this! Maggie makes me think of my dog Leila. Of course Maggie is much larger than my lab/chow mix. I think the Great Pyrenees are gorgeous and yes...like a big white bear!


Dreamweaver said:


> Rookie... Loved the picture of you guys.... Hate that mine are so big now. Here is * my* latest floor picture. At least Maggie still is happy to cuddle......


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> I've never understood how someone can tear down another person - it just seems such a terrible thing to do. I ad a friend whose mother was always saying "if I wanted it done right I should have done it myself" - I just wanted to smack her. mother use to leave me a note when she went to work - have the house cleaned when I get home - put clean sheets of beds - have laundry done and folded ready for me to iron when I get home. I am sure I fell short many times but she never said anything. she might suggest something but never found fault. always thanked me for doing it. guess I was lucky. --- sam


I really should give mom credit for keeping me as I know when dad left her so young, only 18 at the time, she could have put me up for adoption. She worked hard and kept me. I am thankful to her for that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> not that far north - I think pam is the furtherest north of our seattle contigint. --- sam


Oh that's good to hear, but still sad for those involved even if we don't know them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> What a great picture. Beautiful dog all snuggled up. That's a feeling of love for sure. You have certainly kept your svelte figure Jynx. Look so beautiful and serene.


That svelte figure needs to lose 10 or 15 lbs. pronto!!!!! Maggie and I were just waiting for round two of the festivities... (This was a couple hours before we found mom on the floor and spent most of the day in hospital before I rushed home to have the whole gang for dinner and another round of packages.....)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, that is too bad everyone is getting sick except two. You get an allotted period of time to get away and have fun and then spend it sick. Sounds like they are trying to still get some nice time in. Sure hope Bentley will be ok.

Now you tore your leg open again. Ouch. That sounds soooo sore. Hope you are treating it right so it doesn't get infected. Actually, taping some clear bubble wrap to that corner is a good idea.!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love this! Maggie makes me think of my dog (assuming the dog is Maggie) (my dog Leila)


Yes, Maggie is the great white bear......


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> That svelte figure needs to lose 10 or 15 lbs. pronto!!!!! Maggie and I were just waiting for round two of the festivities... (This was a couple hours before we found mom on the floor and spent most of the day in hospital before I rushed home to have the whole gang for dinner and another round of packages.....)


Well you sure look beautiful. It's a good thing you got that snuggling in because you sure needed your energy for the rest of that day. Not a fun day and yet at the same day I know much of it was.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to knit again. Finished square 1 of the Slip Stitch Afghan and the central block of square 2....gotta get those needles clicking! TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey y'all. Just checking in.
> Hugs


Hey there. Nice to have you here. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: How are you holding up after the news about your mom? Thank goodness everyone on here says it should be an ok operation from their experience. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back from insurance meeting; love my agent as he really looks ou for me. Made some changes and going to save almost $450 a year. Got my hair cut and did grocery shopping . Going to eat some lunch now so ttyl


I just found the bigger picture. Your hair really looks lovely. I vote for this length!! Looks like a very pretty blouse you have on too and as I said before, your house looks so cozy and inviting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> ANGORA - Re the flash mob.... Hope it works out for you. I love them and what a cute way to advertise the upcoming production. DH's sweater Is just fabulous.. All those lovely cables. Glad the trip was such a success and so full of well-deserved praise for him as well.


Thank you so much.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I got this in the mail today - I thought it was very funny - hope you do. --- sam

...Apolitical Aphorisms

If God wanted us to vote, he would have given us candidates.
~Jay Leno~ 

The problem with political jokes is they get elected.
~Henry Cate, VII~ 

We hang the petty thieves and appoint the great ones to public office
~Aesop~ 

Politicians are the same all over. They promise to build a bridge even
where there is no river.
~Nikita Khrushchev~ 

When I was a boy I was told that anybody could become President; I'm
beginning to believe it.
~Clarence Darrow~ 

Why pay money to have your family tree traced; go into politics and
your opponents will do it for you.
~Author unknown~ 

Politicians are people who, when they see light at the end of the
tunnel, go out and buy some more tunnel.
~John Quinton~ 

Politics is the gentle art of getting votes from the poor and campaign
funds from the rich, by promising to protect each from the other.
~Oscar Ameringer~ 

I offer my opponents a bargain: if they will stop telling lies about
us, I will stop telling the truth about them.
~Adlai Stevenson, campaign speech, 1952~ 

A politician is a fellow who will lay down your life for his country.
~ Tex Guinan~ 

I have come to the conclusion that politics is too serious a matter to
be left to the politicians.
~Charles de Gaulle~ 

Instead of giving a politician the keys to the city, it might be
better to change the locks.
~Doug Larson~ 

There ought to be one day -- just one -- when there is open season on
Congressmen.
~Will Rogers~


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

just marking my place then going back to catch up. then back to bed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, I have to copy that and print it out. My BIL who is coming will love that and so will DH.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers and healing energy surrounding colin - I am sure the prayer warriors are hard at work on his behalf. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Eyes are getting nippy so I think its time for bed 23:00...been watching NCIS otherwise I would have went to bed an hour ago.tired with all this hospital visiting and no sign of Colin being released, he is back on intravenous antibiotics so at least another week of visiting.good thought to all who need them ((((((((((hugs))))))))) nite nite


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks jynx - this will really help. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Sam,
> 
> http://www.knitting.stuff.freeuk.com/ConversionTables2.html
> 
> nm is nanometer. The above conversion charts will help you figure out sizes. I didn't look closely, but if you look at the yardage per weight. It is often the easiest way to substitute. Those all looked like pretty fine lace weights or good for weaving.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I hadn't thought of that Jeanette - I will do that - postage from the uk can get pricy. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Non-mercenized ?
> 
> I would look at the yarn store or JoAnn's etc. to see what you might want...buying from EU without being able to feel the yarn could be quite risky....so many outlets here in the States to explore who may give you free shipping.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> I hadn't thought of that Jeanette - I will do that - postage from the uk can get pricy. --- sam


Until midnight on 26th this month, Black Sheep wools, a U.K. company is offering Free Worldwide shipping. Worth taking a look at their website if you are quick.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> I hadn't thought of that Jeanette - I will do that - postage from the uk can get pricy. --- sam


Have you looked at Knit Picks, too? They have some nice cotton.

Long day today, worked and got supper, and now I want to sit & knit.

So glad to hear from Valerie, and sending healing thoughts to all in need--especially the wee ones and parents.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

just got caught up and thank you to all for the get well wishes. I am still not doing to good. Gage made it through the day at school and was fine until after supper. then he threw up everything. he went to bed and directly to sleep. I am going to check him now for fever. will check in tomorrow.

Love and healing prayers for all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> I just got a pm from Valerie --- sam
> 
> "Oh thank you so much Sam. I'm home from hospital after successful although fairly extensive surgery to the breast and armpit. I know I am to have lengthy follow-up treatment but not yet the schedule. That will be told to me on Wednesday. I'm not able to get on to the main forum at present but will try to do so once at home for brief periods. I'll do my best to keep you up to date. They keep me secure. Love, Valerie"


Thanks Sam, this is what I got too. I was just waiting for permission from Valerie to post it, so glad you've already let everyone know. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> I got this in the mail today - I thought it was very funny - hope you do. --- sam


Well said and going to a whole lot of people on my e-mail list.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Have you looked at Knit Picks, too? They have some nice cotton.
> 
> Long day today, worked and got supper, and now I want to sit & knit.
> 
> So glad to hear from Valerie, and sending healing thoughts to all in need--especially the wee ones and parents.


I so agree and Deramores has some nice yarns and shipping is free from both sites with a $50. Order. Plan a couple projects and make it worthwhile....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> just got caught up and thank you to all for the get well wishes. I am still not doing to good. Gage made it through the day at school and was fine until after supper. then he threw up everything. he went to bed and directly to sleep. I am going to check him now for fever. will check in tomorrow.
> 
> Love and healing prayers for all.


Hope you both wake up much better in the morning.... Drink lots to keep hydrated.....little sips, little sips.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just found out another friend is going into hospice care.... And another is having a hip replacement tomorrow and she is a young gal. She is also an operating room nurse at the hospital so they had better be on their toes......

DH h a gone to bed as he has to by 6. I have a call into Sis and no call back and a message into local brother and no answer. In all fairness, it was on Facebook with his birthday wishes and he seldom checks that page. Sure wish I could get some things firmed up. Should stay home from Sit and Stitch and do the housework that didn't get done today or get hair cut or sew or something. I guess I'll see how the spirit moves me in the morning. A smart person would go to bed. I am going to do a couple puzzles and maybe a couple more rows on this shawl.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Spoke with my niece, June. She is handling this well. Agrees with doc not to do bone marrow test and using wait and see approach. Carol, my twin, seems happy but lethargic, even prior to news, and is back to being incontinent. And you are right, she always just took laid back approach, even as kid.
> Tried to reach her on phone but couldn't. June said Tom, my nephew, complains too, that keeping Carol on phone for more than a minute is impossible.


So glad that your niece is handling this well considering the shock, but sorry Carol is back to being incontinent. Not an easy road to go down for any of you. Praying for you and hope you get through to her on the phone. Hugs dear. Thank you for the photo of where you hiked. Beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Quote Sam...Apolitical Aphorisms

Isn't it sad that those are so true!
I had Addison here all day, she sure keeps me occupied.
I have been working this evening on the runner I started at the quilt club on Sat. I have it finished except the binding & hope to get it done in the morning. I like the look of it but it is definitely one of those projects that will be done once, so tedious & fiddly. Will try to post a picture when done. Then I have to finsh the tumbling block baby quilt I started in Jan. Another fiddly project I will e glad to get done. Bothof these projects were taught at the quilt club so I felt I should do them although not everyone takes part in the projects we learn. I hope I can get back to my knitting in another few weeks, I'm sure missing that.

The plants I started are sure growing & thick as the hair on a dogs back, next week I will have to get busy transplanting, then I will be swearing about how much I planted & wondering where to put them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - the difference between a good haircut and a bad haircut is about two weeks. keep the faith. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, your hair looks good. I got mine cut on Friday. So far, today is the best it has looked. I wasn't as pleased as last time, but it is getting better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did that happen in Canada also - we weren't the only stupid ones. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Every time we go to the Rockies Pat says, can you imagine what the first settlers thought when they saw the Rockies. People explored by Horseback for Passes through the Rockies for the Trans Canada Highway. Must have been so hard.
> 
> Hundreds of people died building the railway through the Rockies. Chinese and Japanese Immigrants were brought over to build the railways. Their Descendants settled in Southern Alberta in many cases and have done very well. However during the war the Japanese were put in internment camps. Sad.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we are still waiting to hear of grey's escapade. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Awe!!!!! They are adorable, I bet Gage is totally in love with them, we'll, you are probably all in love with them, how does Deuce like having babies around?
> Hugs


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually I should have given credit for our Julie for mailing it to me - should have asked her to post it. anyhow - thought it was true and funny at the same time. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Sam, I have to copy that and print it out. My BIL who is coming will love that and so will DH.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming to you and yours - hope everyone gets well fast. hopefully greg will not get it. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> just got caught up and thank you to all for the get well wishes. I am still not doing to good. Gage made it through the day at school and was fine until after supper. then he threw up everything. he went to bed and directly to sleep. I am going to check him now for fever. will check in tomorrow.
> 
> Love and healing prayers for all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually jynx - think I would do nothing tomorrow that you don't want to do - no one seems available so do good things for yourself tomorrow. wish you were going with Gerry. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> Just found out another friend is going into hospice care.... And another is having a hip replacement tomorrow and she is a young gal. She is also an operating room nurse at the hospital so they had better be on their toes......
> 
> DH h a gone to bed as he has to by 6. I have a call into Sis and no call back and a message into local brother and no answer. In all fairness, it was on Facebook with his birthday wishes and he seldom checks that page. Sure wish I could get some things firmed up. Should stay home from Sit and Stitch and do the housework that didn't get done today or get hair cut or sew or something. I guess I'll see how the spirit moves me in the morning. A smart person would go to bed. I am going to do a couple puzzles and maybe a couple more rows on this shawl.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Some just sent me this in an email. It is a German advertisement, too crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, the new " do" looks great.


I agree, lovely style. You always look so cheerful too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually I should have given credit for our Julie for mailing it to me - should have asked her to post it. anyhow - thought it was true and funny at the same time. --- sam


Who actually got it from our own mjs!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> I would definitely need to practice that a few times - it does make an interesting stitch - I was pronouncing it wrong. lol --- sam


I hadn't realised it was pronounced 'noop' either! Like the hint to use a crochet hook to knit it, but haven't used this stitch in anything yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I hadn't realised it was pronounced 'noop' either! Like the hint to use a crochet hook to knit it, but haven't used this stitch in anything yet.


I guess that is understandable as I think it is Estonian.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sam some of that split foam tubes they use for lagging(insulating) pipes might be a good investment to save your poor shins


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess that is understandable as I think it is Estonian.


Also used in traditional Shetland knitting Julie another thing they have in common is the slipped purl stitch up the side of work


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everone, just checking in before I catch up. Still doing ok at this end. I cooked a roast tonight, very yummy. I got 2 lamb shanks in honey and rosemary from a small supermarket for $6.50.. good price. Was lovely with roast potatoes, roast pumpkin, cauli and brocolli with cheese sauce. I am very full now. I made mum a plate up for tomorrow night, so thats another job done.  I managed to spend nearly an hour outside today cutting back some bushes... it was a bit overgrown. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Patches, we are thinking of you and hope you are able to join us soon.


We miss you Patches.... take care and hang in there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I heard from Patches earlier today- she is away and very busy- thinks of us all everyday- will be back in time!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A preview of where I have got to on the guernsey/gansey. An Eriskay style gansey- with a bit of Caithness thrown in for good measure plus some extra 'ropes' to pad out the design- I am rotund! And showing my Given Name- but that will only really show when I am wearing it!


Great job Julie!! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do own a rather thin skin, Jynx- but I had managed yesterday not even to think of the woman in question.


Good for you! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a rainy Surrey. Of to coven meeting this morning and am waiting for one of the other witches to pick me up on her broomstick!

Little Madam is in a dance show at school so I am going to see that later.

Will try and catch up at some point.

Healing vibes and hugs to all.

Tuesday photo....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lovely daffodils and if you hadn't told me I might have thought it was your yard, except yours is prettier.

Have fun at the dance show. Is it a combination of types of dance or just ballet?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Starting to feel better about the house finally. We just have to move to keep it neat.:shock: Not done but seeing the light at the end of the tunnel, and unlike Sam's politicians, I will not be adding more tunnel. :XD: Actually got to work on repinning the Celtic style square and it is much more difficult than I thought. LOL I am just going to have to cut some of the excess icord and sew it to keep it from running as I can't make the hearts any bigger and leave room for the other designs. Designed for a circle and I am putting in a square so that is probably why, but no problem, have scissors will cut. It is a fun project though and quite pleased to have done the icord and will use this in sweaters, etc., for the circular designs, hearts, and even could be used for letters, etc. Never knew how this type of knitting was done, but now I do. I always thought it was knit right into the pattern and no idea it was sewn on i-cord.

Sugarsugar...Sounds like you had a lovely meal. So glad relationship with DD is going smoother and hope it continues.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sam some of that split foam tubes they use for lagging(insulating) pipes might be a good investment to save your poor shins


That is a great idea


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back from insurance meeting; love my agent as he really looks ou for me. Made some changes and going to save almost $450 a year. Got my hair cut and did grocery shopping . Going to eat some lunch now so ttyl


Love your hair!! And you always look SO bubbly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I also have not heard of using I cord this way, it sure looks great & has lots of possibilities. Did you see it in a book or your own creation?

BTW, what are you doing up so early?

I have not got much sleep tonight so decided to get up & put a bag of frozen shredded cheese on my arm (works as well as a bag or peas & is still usable as it thaws so slowly) the physio exercises don't bother my shoulder but sure make the muscles in my arm hurt. My husbands says I am doing too much, maybe, I mopped the porch floor & vacuumed the house yesterday as I was so sick of the house being a mess. I have vacuumed before & can mostly do that with one hand so think maybe the mopping did it.hopefully the ice will make it enough better so I can get some more sleep.
OK enough whining!



Angora1 said:


> Starting to feel better about the house finally. We just have to move to keep it neat.:shock: Not done but seeing the light at the end of the tunnel, and unlike Sam's politicians, I will not be adding more tunnel. :XD: Actually got to work on repinning the Celtic style square and it is much more difficult than I thought. LOL I am just going to have to cut some of the excess icord and sew it to keep it from running as I can't make the hearts any bigger and leave room for the other designs. Designed for a circle and I am putting in a square so that is probably why, but no problem, have scissors will cut. It is a fun project though and quite pleased to have done the icord and will use this in sweaters, etc., for the circular designs, hearts, and even could be used for letters, etc. Never knew how this type of knitting was done, but now I do. I always thought it was knit right into the pattern and no idea it was sewn on i-cord.
> 
> Sugarsugar...Sounds like you had a lovely meal. So glad relationship with DD is going smoother and hope it continues.


 :roll: :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey. Of to coven meeting this morning and am waiting for one of the other witches to pick me up on her broomstick!
> 
> Little Madam is in a dance show at school so I am going to see that later.
> 
> ...


Beautiful daffodils, they are so pretty, too bad they smell like dirty socks if you bring them in the house. 
:roll: 
They don't grow very well here, tend to winter-kill so I don't have any in my flower beds.
Have fund at the dance show.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everone, just checking in before I catch up. Still doing ok at this end. I cooked a roast tonight, very yummy. I got 2 lamb shanks in honey and rosemary from a small supermarket for $6.50.. good price. Was lovely with roast potatoes, roast pumpkin, cauli and brocolli with cheese sauce. I am very full now. I made mum a plate up for tomorrow night, so thats another job done.  I managed to spend nearly an hour outside today cutting back some bushes... it was a bit overgrown. :shock:


Sounds like a fancy supper. I must try cooking lamb sometime, have never tried it. I remember my mom cooking mutton as a child & remember the bad smell so have never tried lamb which I understand does not smell bad. Reading all the interesting recipes on the KTP is making me want to get more adventurous with my cooking, I'm not sure if DH is adventurous enough to eat it :roll: I always say I am married to the worlds pickiest eater :thumbdown:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sandi. Glad that Alan is feeling better than earlier today. Hope the prednisone works. By the way, my oldest dog is on it too. I find it fascinating that many of the meds I take my oldest dog also takes. She also is on Tramadol for pain.


Wow, the things we learn on TP


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sugar, I hope your daughter got through another night without being sick & you managed to get some sleep.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like a fancy supper. I must try cooking lamb sometime, have never tried it. I remember my mom cooking mutton as a child & remember the bad smell so have never tried lamb which I understand does not smell bad. Reading all the interesting recipes on the KTP is making me want to get more adventurous with my cooking, I'm not sure if DH is adventurous enough to eat it :roll: I always say I am married to the worlds pickiest eater :thumbdown:


Good heavens... nothing fancy thats for sure. I dont do fancy! LOL. Is lamb expensive there? Is that why you have never tried? We can even get sliced roast lamb at the delicatesin at some supermarkets. Not as nice as roasting it yourself though.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That does sound yummy. I've only had lamb a couple of times.Once over 40 years ago and I cooked it...awful...didn't know what I was doing. Then had it again during Ramadan celebration and Egyptian friends slaughtered a fresh lamb and fixed it....OMG was it ever delicious. I bet your's was great with all the veggies too. Must be in how it is cooked and I obviously didn't do it right.

How's DD and the pregnancy going; did she sleep okay last night? I was glad to read she has been more respectful to you.


sugarsugar said:


> Hi everone, just checking in before I catch up. Still doing ok at this end. I cooked a roast tonight, very yummy. I got 2 lamb shanks in honey and rosemary from a small supermarket for $6.50.. good price. Was lovely with roast potatoes, roast pumpkin, cauli and brocolli with cheese sauce. I am very full now. I made mum a plate up for tomorrow night, so thats another job done.  I managed to spend nearly an hour outside today cutting back some bushes... it was a bit overgrown. :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The daffodils are so lovely. Don't fall off the broom on the way to coven!


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey. Of to coven meeting this morning and am waiting for one of the other witches to pick me up on her broomstick!
> 
> Little Madam is in a dance show at school so I am going to see that later.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sugar, I hope your daughter got through another night without being sick & you managed to get some sleep.


We did thanks. However she threw up a couple of times a few hours ago. Its 9.30pm and she is in bed feeling sick but nothing happening so hopefully a quiet night again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear your arm is bothering you. My DH STILL hasn't had it done and I'm beginning to doubt he will...silly man...but he's never had surgery so I think this kind of plays into it. You probably are doing too much. I think in general us women tend to push ourselves through recovery of any sort. Please take care. None of us are getting younger unfortunately and we need to pamper ourselves. (this is of course like the pot calling the kettle black because I do it too...lol)



Bonnie7591 said:


> I also have not heard of using I cord this way, it sure looks great & has lots of possibilities. Did you see it in a book or your own creation?
> 
> BTW, what are you doing up so early?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Up crazy early this morning. Didn't go to bed until midnight and tossed and turned all night but feel rested now. Have no special plans except to try and make some cinnamon rolls today. It is cooler again today and rainy.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That does sound yummy. I've only had lamb a couple of times.Once over 40 years ago and I cooked it...awful...didn't know what I was doing. Then had it again during Ramadan celebration and Egyptian friends slaughtered a fresh lamb and fixed it....OMG was it ever delicious. I bet your's was great with all the veggies too. Must be in how it is cooked and I obviously didn't do it right.
> 
> How's DD and the pregnancy going; did she sleep okay last night? I was glad to read she has been more respectful to you.


Hi there Gwen.  Yes DD has been quite improved (so far) with her attitude with me. Mind you she is pretty much only been here at nights and a couple of hours in mornings. But yes more pleasant. Her BF's mum seems to be maybe going to be a bit of a worry.... she has stacks of new baby clothes that she is keeping in her room (she hasnt given DD anything at all yet, not even at baby shower) and she has bought 6 bottles to keep there.. (why?). She has also mentioned to DD that she would like to have the baby sometimes for a WHOLE weekend!! I have told DD that SHE is the mother of this baby and therefore decides what happens and if she doesnt want to be apart from her newborn (which she doesnt) then thats the end of it.! Stupid woman. GRR


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my that is not good. Good that she wants to be a part of the baby's life but not to that extent especially at first. Hope this doesn't become a problem. Now what would be good would be if BF wants to be involved. From the little you've said he doesn't seem to be very much. I hope that isn't so. But then again...depending on his sort it may be a blessing too. I think of you and the situation often.



sugarsugar said:


> Hi there Gwen.  Yes DD has been quite improved (so far) with her attitude with me. Mind you she is pretty much only been here at nights and a couple of hours in mornings. But yes more pleasant. Her BF's mum seems to be maybe going to be a bit of a worry.... she has stacks of new baby clothes that she is keeping in her room (she hasnt given DD anything at all yet, not even at baby shower) and she has bought 6 bottles to keep there.. (why?). She has also mentioned to DD that she would like to have the baby sometimes for a WHOLE weekend!! I have told DD that SHE is the mother of this baby and therefore decides what happens and if she doesnt want to be apart from her newborn (which she doesnt) then thats the end of it.! Stupid woman. GRR


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Also used in traditional Shetland knitting Julie another thing they have in common is the slipped purl stitch up the side of work


Thanks for jogging my memory!

*Joy Heiens* has her birthday today

A very Happy Birthday Joy!
Hope it is a great day!
Are you doing anything special?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY OHIO JOY!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Great job Julie!! :thumbup:


Thanks Cathy- I am just at the point now where I am calculating for the cuff pattern- I tried it on and it is a very nice fit- not too bulky.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The daffodils are so lovely. Don't fall off the broom on the way to coven!


agreed


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good heavens... nothing fancy thats for sure. I dont do fancy! LOL. Is lamb expensive there? Is that why you have never tried? We can even get sliced roast lamb at the delicatesin at some supermarkets. Not as nice as roasting it yourself though.


Yes, expensive but I have not tried it because I remember the smell when mom cooked mutton. I wouldn't worry too much about the cost/pound as I would not need a very big piece of meat to feed the 2 of us. My DH is a hunter & he once brought home an antelope, in the same family as a sheep. I cooked one piece of it, it smelled terrible when cooking & left a tallow film in your mouth, the rest went to the dog.

Maybe I need a lesson in how to cook it?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy birthday. Ohio Joy. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, expensive but I have not tried it because I remember the smell when mom cooked mutton. I wouldn't worry too much about the cost/pound as I would not need a very big piece of meat to feed the 2 of us. My DH is a hunter & he once brought home an antelope, in the same family as a sheep. I cooked one piece of it, it smelled terrible when cooking & left a tallow film in your mouth, the rest went to the dog.


It has always been the taste of mutton fat that gets me- can't stand it. Also usually the mutton or lamb I can get from the butchers is not the home kill I grew up with and always seems so tough. Want to get on with my cuff!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I also have not heard of using I cord this way, it sure looks great & has lots of possibilities. Did you see it in a book or your own creation?
> 
> BTW, what are you doing up so early?
> 
> ...


Hi Bonnie. It is from Knitting in Circles by Nicky Epstein. Gorgeous ideas in there. Of course I changed mine to a square for the afghan.

Not sleeping well, thus exhausted all day, needing naps that take forever to fall asleep but too tired to keep going, so.....some days only a few good hours.

Please don't do anything you shouldn't. It might affect the long-term recovery. One of our members, Gottastch?? just did something by just over-reaching and you have just had surgery, so listen to big sister and let the housework that uses your arm and shoulder muscles, like mopping, go. Don't undo all that surgery, please. It might make a lifetime of difference and mean doing or not being able to do things. Sorry, I just know that even I would want you to tell me that if I were in your place.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOY*

May it be a very special day for you surrounded by family and friends and full of love for a special lady.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, thank you so much for making sure the Birthdays are noticed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, Julie, Gwen, Bonnie, and Daralene for the birthday wishes. You are all very sweet ladies.

Today I am going to enjoy having my van back from serviinge and getting my hair cut if I can work it in to my schedule. 

We'll have roast chicken with some of my own cranberry sauce for dinner for a start. Don't know what else.

Any other celebrating will need to be done at the weekend because everyone is working. At noon I will have a meeting of the Friends of the Library. I've missed the last 2 meetings because Tim was ill.

Hope all are enjoying their day.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Up crazy early this morning. Didn't go to bed until midnight and tossed and turned all night but feel rested now. Have no special plans except to try and make some cinnamon rolls today. It is cooler again today and rainy.


Your house sure will be smelling great! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there Gwen.  Yes DD has been quite improved (so far) with her attitude with me. Mind you she is pretty much only been here at nights and a couple of hours in mornings. But yes more pleasant. Her BF's mum seems to be maybe going to be a bit of a worry.... she has stacks of new baby clothes that she is keeping in her room (she hasnt given DD anything at all yet, not even at baby shower) and she has bought 6 bottles to keep there.. (why?). She has also mentioned to DD that she would like to have the baby sometimes for a WHOLE weekend!! I have told DD that SHE is the mother of this baby and therefore decides what happens and if she doesnt want to be apart from her newborn (which she doesnt) then thats the end of it.! Stupid woman. GRR


That is strange that she didn't give a present at the baby shower. Hmmmmm. Hope all works out ok but I wonder what her plans are?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for letting us know June. Glad she is sounding up beat. Is the following surgery for reconstruction or more cancer or did she say. Will continue to have her in my prayers.


She didn't say, Gwen. She may not know yet...she's going this week for a consultation to find out, from the impression I got.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My parents were like your mom Sam. Always made you feel that your efforts were appreciated and thanked us. Now I did have a grandmother (only one I knew) that always referred to me as Fat Gwen because I was bigger than my older sister. And no...at the time I was not fat...just taller and larger boned like my dad whereas my sis was petite like my mom. It really affected how I saw myself especially when I married the first time weighing only 119 lbs and then DH always, always told me I should lose another 10-15 lbs. Now I am quite large but NOW DH loves me regardless and you know what...so do I love me!!! Took a lot of years to get to this point but I am here now and that is what matters.


It's no wonder so many women have image problems....some people, even relatives who should love and encourage us, say things that are heartbreaking and take a lifetime to forget!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning June, Angora1, and Julie! Aen't we all the early birds this morning. Angora sorry you have been having sleep issues. I know today I will most definitely take a nap in a bit. DH always say we should eat when hungry and sleep and tired and just not worry about it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> I got this in the mail today - I thought it was very funny - hope you do. --- sam
> There ought to be one day -- just one -- when there is open season on
> Congressmen.
> ~Will Rogers~


Wonderful and so true, unfortunately!! Will Rogers and Shakespeare had the same idea although Shakespeare was referring to lawyers. Paraphrasing Shakespeare....."first we kill all the lawyers". I know that's not exactly right but the same idea!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Someone posted yesterday/last night that Black Sheep wool in the UK was having free shipping anywhere through the 26th. OMG I went to the site and ordered some lovely cotton/bamboo blend for a really reasonable price. Of course I had to convert pounds to dollars to see how much it would be for me but did get a good deal. Could't believe it was shipping FREE!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> just marking my place then going back to catch up. then back to bed.


Hope when you next get up, you're feeling completely well!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Been up since 5 and am starting to feel sleepy so I'm going to go nap a little.
TTYL...enjoy your morning coffee/tea!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually jynx - think I would do nothing tomorrow that you don't want to do - no one seems available so do good things for yourself tomorrow. wish you were going with Gerry. --- sam


Jynx, I think Sam has an excellent idea. Since they're not making an effort to get in touch with you, just relax and have fun for you!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey. Of to coven meeting this morning and am waiting for one of the other witches to pick me up on her broomstick!
> 
> Little Madam is in a dance show at school so I am going to see that later.
> 
> ...


Even though it's not your lovely garden the daffs are always a welcome sight. I know LM will be at her peak performance!
Junek


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Joy :-D :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I also have not heard of using I cord this way, it sure looks great & has lots of possibilities. Did you see it in a book or your own creation?
> 
> BTW, what are you doing up so early?
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there Gwen.  Yes DD has been quite improved (so far) with her attitude with me. Mind you she is pretty much only been here at nights and a couple of hours in mornings. But yes more pleasant. Her BF's mum seems to be maybe going to be a bit of a worry.... she has stacks of new baby clothes that she is keeping in her room (she hasnt given DD anything at all yet, not even at baby shower) and she has bought 6 bottles to keep there.. (why?). She has also mentioned to DD that she would like to have the baby sometimes for a WHOLE weekend!! I have told DD that SHE is the mother of this baby and therefore decides what happens and if she doesnt want to be apart from her newborn (which she doesnt) then thats the end of it.! Stupid woman. GRR


Can NOT stand pushy in-laws and this woman isn't even that YET!! Sounds like your DD will have to grow a backbone or she's going to be walked over where that baby is concerned.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for jogging my memory!
> 
> *Joy Heiens* has her birthday today
> 
> ...


A wonderful happy birthday, Joy....I hope your family does something special for you today and all week long.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has always been the taste of mutton fat that gets me- can't stand it. Also usually the mutton or lamb I can get from the butchers is not the home kill I grew up with and always seems so tough. Want to get on with my cuff!


Mutton and lamb are some things I've never had a desire to even try!!! 
junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning June, Angora1, and Julie! Aen't we all the early birds this morning. Angora sorry you have been having sleep issues. I know today I will most definitely take a nap in a bit. DH always say we should eat when hungry and sleep and tired and just not worry about it.


I agree with Brantley! And thank goodnes, I can nap and eat when I want with no schedule. I swear my recliner has a sleep button on the back so if I put my feet up and lean back, I'm instantly asleep. So I try to watch that.
Hope Sir Arthur is not visiting today....he's left me for a little while and I'm surprised since we're supposed to have a cold rainy/sleety day.
Junek


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Wishing you a very happy birthday, Ohio Joy. Hope you celebrate all week long!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Someone posted yesterday/last night that Black Sheep wool in the UK was having free shipping anywhere through the 26th. OMG I went to the site and ordered some lovely cotton/bamboo blend for a really reasonable price. Of course I had to convert pounds to dollars to see how much it would be for me but did get a good deal. Could't believe it was shipping FREE!


So great Gwen. Guess the nap had to wait a few minutes, but sounds like time well spent. :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Hope Sir Arthur is not visiting today....he's left me for a little while and I'm surprised since we're supposed to have a cold rainy/sleety day.
> Junek


I had aching hands over the weekend...with me that is usually a predictor of a weather change. It is snowing here today but it is not sticking to the roads. I have an appointment later this morning, so I must get out...but I don't think driving will be a problem. The dog has curled herself into a round ball and has gone back to sleep...which sounds good to me too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Ohio Joy! I'm getting my hair cut today and am thrilled - I've let it go way too long of a time in between appointments.

We had a great day with DGS yesterday, but didn't like the Muppet Movie so we left 3/4 of the way through and went to have frozen yogurt next door -- key lime was devine.

Going to try to finish the blocks today - I have one that I'm steaming today--it keeps trying to shrink down a 1/2 inch -- it's the bobbled one so we'll see what happens....then off they go to Ohio.

I've started another pair of socks - I wanted something small to take up to WI with me...I didn't want to take the baby shawl since that's a surprise and I sure wasn't going to be able to concentrate on the wedding shawl -- so socks it is.

I made pecan crusted chicken for dinner last night and think I'm going to use up all the almonds, pecans & walnuts I have in the house in that manner...they've been frozen since Christmas when they were all on sale, but I'm not sure how long they keep. It adds enough crunch and taste to the chicken and probably to fish too -- and per the diet, are very healthy to have in small amounts.

We also had a southwest flavored cole slaw---the regular cabbage, carrots, onion, and then added cucumber, rinsed black beans, corn kernels, jalepeno peppers, shredded cheddar cheese, and cilantro. I added a little sour cream, chili powder, cumin and lime to the mayo dressing. It's sure good and went well with the chicken. I even ate some later with tortilla chips as a dip and was really good. I'll be making that a lot this summer, I think. Good way to get a lot of vegetables, no fat, not sugar, not salt and some spice.

The new windows are going to be installed tomorrow so I'm going to be headed out so that DH can handle all of that --- he said he'd do all the pulling away from the windows and vacuuming the dust bunnies so I'm holding him to that. 

The Ott lights are on sale again at JoAnn's so I think I'll head over there to get the one I missed out on last time. I also need a new retractable tape measure - DGS pulled it out too far to see how tall he is!

Talk to you all later - hope it's warmer where-ever you are in the States - another cold front has come through here and we had snow this morning, but nothing that would stick. But, it's only 25F degrees outside. No daffodils here yet, but sure like looking at the photo you posted, Purple. Love too see all the new things come to life in Spring -- miss Patches & Caren and others who are off for one reason or another. Keeping Valerie in my thoughts.

Sam, hope the family is feeling better and that they don't bring the virus back for you and Alex to catch.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Joy. 
I am the guilty one re. Black Sheep wools, Gwen sorry. 
I have only had mutton a couple of times, but lamb is a very commonly ate dish here. Roasted with potatoes and served with veg and mint sauce, yum.
I am here waiting for the viewer to arriive so can't really start on anything till then good excuse for being on here. Take care all.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there Gwen.  Yes DD has been quite improved (so far) with her attitude with me. Mind you she is pretty much only been here at nights and a couple of hours in mornings. But yes more pleasant. Her BF's mum seems to be maybe going to be a bit of a worry.... she has stacks of new baby clothes that she is keeping in her room (she hasnt given DD anything at all yet, not even at baby shower) and she has bought 6 bottles to keep there.. (why?). She has also mentioned to DD that she would like to have the baby sometimes for a WHOLE weekend!! I have told DD that SHE is the mother of this baby and therefore decides what happens and if she doesnt want to be apart from her newborn (which she doesnt) then thats the end of it.! Stupid woman. GRR


No infant needs to be away from mother. When the baby is older that would be a nice break but not this early.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope viewer likes the house and makes an offer!!

I like lamb, too --- but it's way too expensive around here. I can get it on sale at Costco from time to time and do lamb chops on the grill during the summer. The meat is so rich that it only takes a small piece for each person to be satisfied which is good.



martina said:


> Happy Birthday Joy.
> I am the guilty one re. Black Sheep wools, Gwen sorry.
> I have only had mutton a couple of times, but lamb is a very commonly ate dish here. Roasted with potatoes and served with veg and mint sauce, yum.
> I am here waiting for the viewer to arriive so can't really start on anything till then good excuse for being on here. Take care all.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy birthday, joy!

I'm at school and needless to say I don't remember a thing I rread, these kindergarten ears will not leave me alone! They love to talk to me!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie...What didn't you like about the Muppets movie? Would appreciate the advice. Your coleslaw sounded quite good and great to buy nuts when on sale and freeze.:thumbup: 

Martina...Don't think you need to feel any guilt. Great opportunity for those who need some wonderful yarn. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: A viewer coming. That is wonderful. I think keeping the house up for people to come and view is so difficult. That is one time it would really be nice to be able to stay with someone else or have somewhere else while it is selling.

I know that lamb tastes totally different from mutton. Used to have it as a little girl with mint sauce when we went on vacation.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

:-D


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:15am here and Gage was better this morning so off to school he went. I have the sweats and a headache. I am grateful that today is my day off. Took last night off.


Just marking my spot to go back and catch up.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday Joy, best wishes for a wonderful day.

Martina, I have my fingers and toes crossed for you that there is an offer made today.

Gwen I love the new "do".


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Well, the agent has been and gone, the viewer was a no show. What a waste of time! Now my gruntle is very dised! So I am having a cup of tea !


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

aw no that's not fun. We had to leave the house a few times and the person booked to look through it never showed up. Is a real pain isn't it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Happy birthday Ohio Joy.
Sam, would be interested in what cotton you buy and how you like working g with it and if it holds its shape or stretches. Also I do not understand cashmere as relates to cotton.
Sandi, prayers for you and Alan. Just hope going home vs. Ambulance to Mayo good decision. I'm afraid it may change insurance coverage. But maybe that's just hospital to nursing home deal.
Gwen, love haircut.
Agnes, looking forward to seeing pic of your new shawl.you are a master knitter.
Angora, hope you are feeling better.
Jynx, you look beautiful and slender. Love to be able to cuddle with bear dog.
Valerie, glad surgery behind you. Think of you often. 
Mellie, hope you feel better soon. Hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Julie, thank you so much for making sure the Birthdays are noticed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Just a matter of remembering to look!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, Julie, Gwen, Bonnie, and Daralene for the birthday wishes. You are all very sweet ladies.
> 
> Today I am going to enjoy having my van back from serviinge and getting my hair cut if I can work it in to my schedule.
> 
> ...


Hope you have enjoyed your celebratory chicken- sounds lovely with a cranberry sauce! And that you enjoyed your meeting. I am glad Tim is no longer ill.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That is strange that she didn't give a present at the baby shower. Hmmmmm. Hope all works out ok but I wonder what her plans are?


Sounds to me like she is planning a kidnapping.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds to me like she is planning a kidnapping.


I was thinking along those lines too, Julie, but then I thought that maybe I was overreacting and she is just a jealous grandmother to be? it seems an odd way to behave though and needs watching.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Well, the agent has been and gone, the viewer was a no show. What a waste of time! Now my gruntle is very dised! So I am having a cup of tea !


This is becoming a bit of a trial- it has to come right at some point! Hope you enjoyed your cuppa!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is becoming a bit of a trial- it has to come right at some point! Hope you enjoyed your cuppa!


Yes, feeling better now, just rather unsettled. Could always go and do some laundry but don't feel like bothering.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, feeling better now, just rather unsettled. Could always go and do some laundry but don't feel like bothering.


Is it a good day for getting it dry? But I am all for a little knitting rather than housework!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, Ohio Joy from WI Joy.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

It is cold and late but as I don't dry things outdoors any longer I am just being lazy, or more interested in knitting or crocheting. I think I will put some in the wash, then start a bit of knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> It is cold and late but as I don't dry things outdoors any longer I am just being lazy, or more interested in knitting or crocheting. I think I will put some in the wash, then start a bit of knitting.


Yes now I look, the day is progressing! It sounds like you have a wise plan- you can feel good, and help yourself feel better while you knit!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Ohio Joy!!! May you have a blessed and peaceful day. Love, Paula


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Kaye, can always use a hug and one back atcha'.

Mel...So sorry you are down and out. Not a nice way to give that arm and shoulder a rest.

Martina...What a disappointment and I'm sure it was a lot of work getting things ready. :hunf: What a pain. Selling a house and buying are rather like being put on a torture rack.

Thanks Sassafras...I just used Gwen's example and took a few aspirin. Ankle is doing much better and I have been on it most of the morning. Carpet cleaners are here now so I'm going to sit a while. Had to get things like lamps, candles, breakables all moved and moved all my yarn bags and needles that were hidden behind the chair so they could even get to the carpet. LOL We had the water turned off for the winter and they needed to hook up to an outdoor spout. Thank goodness DH was in his office as he told me where the turn on is. All set up and they even vacuum. Mine broke so I've just been using the Rooma. Not getting the house done, just the family room and bedroom that needs it and the white kitchen chairs. Since I can't go lie down like I normally do when I start aching, I'm thinking the aspirin might take care of it.:thumbup: Perfect timing as this will be Spring cleaning. Now even all my needles are in my needle organizer and I can find them. YAY. This truly is starting to feel so good. Gwen, thanks for the inspiration, but I guess I should thank my company too. I would just love it if it looked like this all the time. Really lifts the spirits.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey Grandma Paula, just saw your smiling face right above my post so thought I'd say hello. We have a little unexpected sun, what about you?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds to me like she is planning a kidnapping.


Oh no. Does sound a little suspicious. Don't get scared Spider. Hopefully she wants to take up the slack if her son isn't doing his full share and may be her first grandchild. If she has forgotten how a mother doesn't want to be separated from the baby she will find out. I forgot and my DIL let me know. She was nice about it, and after a certain age I had more than my share of babysitting. Watched him full-time when she went back to work and I promise, I never kidnapped him. LOL


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Wow didn't realize there were three of us. DESERT Joy.
Angora, love the feeling when house tidied up. Hope aspirin works.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good morning dear hearts,
Just a note before I get my big self in gear (not svelte like our Jynx). I sure ovedid this past weekend, but I sent five big garbage bags, a laundry hamper, and two big plastic containers full. I got every cabinet, drawer, & closet cleaned. All I lack is my sewing room, where Carley sleeps. I will get that, windows and curtains this summer when she is with her family.
I plan to spend this week cleaning and will clean a room a day, maybe two. Depends on what my body says. My best friend just called and asked me if I would ride with her to Jackson tomorrow. She has an eye appointment and doesnt want to go alone, so that cancels cleaning tomorrow. Will just do as I can when I can. I sure have changed regarding housework. Used to clean all the time. I have learned I not only cant anymore but to stop and smell the roses and enjoy my handwork and friends (Not in that order)
I have a long list I will address later, but want you to know everything is written in my prayer book that you are in need of.
I Love You To The Moon and Back.Betty
SAM, take care of your shin. Maybe clean good with hydroden peroxide and put some antibiotic cream on it. You be careful. We all love you.
Prayers constantly going up for Sandi & Alan, Valerie, Martina, Joy & Carol, Washington State, Shirley and her Sister, Dawns Mom, Agnes and Colin, Sam, Jynx, Gwen, and Marianne, Cathy and her daughter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Wow didn't realize there were three of us. DESERT Joy.
> Angora, love the feeling when house tidied up. Hope aspirin works.


And all three of you are a joy on here!

Can't wait till they leave and I will lie down a bit. Ok, so yesterday I used a curling iron on my hair since it is shorter and that gives it a little more height. Of course being short, that is always nice, but I don't think I fool anyone but myself. I'm just under 5' now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> We used something that worked for both our cats and dogs -- I get a spray bottle and fill it full of water. Everytime I caught the pup chewing I sprayed him in the face and said no! The cat always jumped up on the counter and I did the same with him. Both of them would lie down and pout if I picked up the water spray. Try it with the pup. I also used to show our black coated retreiver what I found he had chewed and sprayed him lightly -- he knew he was going to get that water if he chewed anything but his toys. It worked for us. Didn't cost, didn't hurt them but they really didn't like it. It got so I just had to say no and reach for the spray bottle and they would both lie down and look sad.
> 
> just a thought.
> ]Thanks for the kind words about the cardigan. I know she will like it - I would rather just make a surprise for someone than take an order. I really don't like doing things on order. If they like it once it is done okay - but I sure don't like knitting on demand that much.
> ...


I agree, spray bottle works wonders, I have one in the kitchen and one in the living room, seldom have to use on the dogs, but Grey, oh lord that cat, he gets wet a lot, he doesn't like the spray bottle, is just so darn stubborn. Sphynx still get a good spray now and then, she seems to forget occasionally, that she is NOT allowed on counters. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

* HAPPY BIRTHDAY OHIO JOY!!!*


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good morning dear hearts,
> Just a note before I get my big self in gear (not svelte like our Jynx). I sure ovedid this past weekend, but I sent five big garbage bags, a laundry hamper, and two big plastic containers full. I got every cabinet, drawer, & closet cleaned. All I lack is my sewing room, where Carley sleeps. I will get that, windows and curtains this summer when she is with her family.
> I plan to spend this week cleaning and will clean a room a day, maybe two. Depends on what my body says. My best friend just called and asked me if I would ride with her to Jackson tomorrow. She has an eye appointment and doesnt want to go alone, so that cancels cleaning tomorrow. Will just do as I can when I can. I sure have changed regarding housework. Used to clean all the time. I have learned I not only cant anymore but to stop and smell the roses and enjoy my handwork and friends (Not in that order)
> I have a long list I will address later, but want you to know everything is written in my prayer book that you are in need of.
> ...


My, you have been busy, I think you deserve a break. Have fun tomorrow on your journey with your bff. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> * HAPPY BIRTHDAY OHIO JOY!!!*


OOH! Happy Birthday from me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Have run two short load this morning. Greenville to Easley and then back to Greenville. Lunch at Paneras and maybe a trip to a LYS. Talked to a knitting guild that meets at Paneras every Tuesday. Have to q quite it down so I remember.

Happy birthday, Ohio Joy. Your meal sounds good. 

Bonnie, be careful. We have already determined that housework is not good for one's health. Hope the ice pack helps.

Rain this morning but has stopped. Just dreary and cool. But I hear the north is still getting snow. Hurry up spring! 

Off to go shopping and then some knitting unless I get a call.

See you all later and take care.
Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Now I've done a double.

Kathy


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Happy birthday joy xxx



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for jogging my memory!
> 
> *Joy Heiens* has her birthday today
> 
> ...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY OHIO JOY!!!


*HAVE a COLOURFUL and HAPPY BIRTHDAY, JOY*


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes, I will behave myself & not do too much, my porch is not big & my DH gave me hell for mopping that small space, the rest doesn't look bad, just too much mess in the porch.
I checked my library & they have that book so I think I will request it & have a look.



Angora1 said:


> Hi Bonnie. It is from Knitting in Circles by Nicky Epstein. Gorgeous ideas in there. Of course I changed mine to a square for the afghan.
> 
> Not sleeping well, thus exhausted all day, needing naps that take forever to fall asleep but too tired to keep going, so.....some days only a few good hours.
> 
> Please don't do anything you shouldn't. It might affect the long-term recovery. One of our members, Gottastch?? just did something by just over-reaching and you have just had surgery, so listen to big sister and let the housework that uses your arm and shoulder muscles, like mopping, go. Don't undo all that surgery, please. It might make a lifetime of difference and mean doing or not being able to do things. Sorry, I just know that even I would want you to tell me that if I were in your place.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> No infant needs to be away from mother. When the baby is older that would be a nice break but not this early.


I quite agree.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Now I've done a double.
> 
> Kathy


LOLOLOL!!!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Have run two short load this morning. Greenville to Easley and then back to Greenville. Lunch at Paneras and maybe a trip to a LYS. Talked to a knitting guild that meets at Paneras every Tuesday. Have to q quite it down so I remember.
> 
> ...


Have a great day, stay safe. Hugs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Your house sure will be smelling great! :thumbup:


Too bad we aren't close enough to come for coffee :lol: :lol: (re Gwen's cinnamon buns)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> I had aching hands over the weekend...with me that is usually a predictor of a weather change. It is snowing here today but it is not sticking to the roads. I have an appointment later this morning, so I must get out...but I don't think driving will be a problem. The dog has curled herself into a round ball and has gone back to sleep...which sounds good to me too!


I hope you didn't run into any ice on the streets...we're only supposed to get rain and MAYBE a little dusting of snow tonight. But we're farther south and east of you...it's just started to sprinkle rain here. I think New England is really going to get hard with a major nor'easter since I understand this off shore low is going to strengthen as it rides up the coast.
Hope you don't get too much snow.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That is strange that she didn't give a present at the baby shower. Hmmmmm. Hope all works out ok but I wonder what her plans are?


Does sound a little stange.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for jogging my memory!
> 
> *Joy Heiens* has her birthday today
> 
> ...


Joy - Happy happy Birthday. I hope your day is full of Joy and Happiness! x


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

dog]Good morning dear hearts,
My best friend just called and asked me if I would ride with her to Jackson tomorrow. She has an eye appointment and doesnt want to go alone, so that cancels cleaning tomorrow. Will just do as I can when I can. I sure have changed regarding housework. Used to clean all the time. I have learned I not only cant anymore but to stop and smell the roses and enjoy my handwork and friends (Not in that order)
I have a long list I will address later, but want you to know everything is written in my prayer book that you are in need of.
I Love You To The Moon and Back.Betty

Betty, I hope you have a great, fun time with your friend tomorrow. And glad you've decided to be good to yourself and to remember that housework will ALWAYS be with you!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, spray bottle works wonders, I have one in the kitchen and one in the living room, seldom have to use on the dogs, but Grey, oh lord that cat, he gets wet a lot, he doesn't like the spray bottle, is just so darn stubborn. Sphynx still get a good spray now and then, she seems to forget occasionally, that she is NOT allowed on counters. lol


I'm still waiting to find out what the big bang was that Grey caused the other day!
You never mentioned it again so curiosity is killing this cat!
LOL!
JUnek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm sorry to hear your arm is bothering you. My DH STILL hasn't had it done and I'm beginning to doubt he will...silly man...but he's never had surgery so I think this kind of plays into it. You probably are doing too much. I think in general us women tend to push ourselves through recovery of any sort. Please take care. None of us are getting younger unfortunately and we need to pamper ourselves. (this is of course like the pot calling the kettle black because I do it too...lol)


I don't know how Brantley can work with both shoulders torn, I'm amazed he gets any sleep & can continue to work. The shoulder is really much better, the pain is coming from the muscles in my upper arm, I think because I hadn't used them for 6 weeks & now am trying to do the physio exercises. I am hoping this is just temporary until I get it moving again. I go to the surgeon on Thursday so will ask him.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That does sound yummy. I've only had lamb a couple of times.Once over 40 years ago and I cooked it...awful...didn't know what I was doing. Then had it again during Ramadan celebration and Egyptian friends slaughtered a fresh lamb and fixed it....OMG was it ever delicious. I bet your's was great with all the veggies too. Must be in how it is cooked and I obviously didn't do it right.


Roast Lamb is really tasty, but when we were in US many moons ago it was very difficult to find, expensive and not quite as nice as we were used to. When I cook it now I usually use garlic and rosemary to flavour it. If its a joint, I push pieces of garlic and tiny sprigs of rosemary into holes made with a sharp pointed knife before it goes into the oven. It's also traditional to serve it with mint sauce, freshly made if possible. Lamb raised in the salt marshes has a very special flavour due to feeding on the wild herbs that grow there, and is consequently more expensive, a special treat!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, expensive but I have not tried it because I remember the smell when mom cooked mutton. I wouldn't worry too much about the cost/pound as I would not need a very big piece of meat to feed the 2 of us. My DH is a hunter & he once brought home an antelope, in the same family as a sheep. I cooked one piece of it, it smelled terrible when cooking & left a tallow film in your mouth, the rest went to the dog.
> 
> Maybe I need a lesson in how to cook it?[/quote
> 
> I have had roast lamb twice just recently. English spring lamb is beautiful at this time of the year. I like it hot, I find cold leftovers can sometimes be a bit greasy, but I suppose it depends how fatty it was to start with. Leg of lamb is the leanest. I just roast it with a bit of Rosemary and maybe some garlic too.......mmmmm yummy! Plus new potatoes and fresh veggies.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday. Ohio Joy. Hope you have a great day.


Many Happy Returns from me too! Have a lovely day.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> Well, the agent has been and gone, the viewer was a no show. What a waste of time! Now my gruntle is very dised! So I am having a cup of tea !


What a pain! It's so frustrating to do all the cleaning and tidying up and then no one turns up! Still, at least you get to sit in a nice tidy house with your cup of tea! Hope the next viewer will be THE one!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, I will behave myself & not do too much, my porch is not big & my DH gave me hell for mopping that small space, the rest doesn't look bad, just too much mess in the porch.
> I checked my library & they have that book so I think I will request it & have a look.


Hope they have it. Fun ideas and some beautiful.

Thank you for promising to behave yourself. It will be worth it in the end. Better than a lifetime of suffering.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Too bad we aren't close enough to come for coffee :lol: :lol: (re Gwen's cinnamon buns)


You have that right. :thumbup:

Kathy, safe travels and have fun at that LYS. Hope that works out for you with the Knitting Guild. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Mutton and lamb are some things I've never had a desire to even try!!!
> junek


It's had to think about eating a cute little lamb. When I was young we fed several on baby bottles every summer, they would follow my brother & I around the yard.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Roast lamb with gravy and mashed potatoes is youngest GD favourite meal and will make her mum drive her to visit anyone who is making it,she is 9 years old and has no problem eating that even after visiting some lambs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Betty, remember not to overdo the house work, everyone has been tell me it will still be there later. Hope you enjoy your trip with your frown.

Angela, sorry the viewer didn't show. I have never heard of having your gruntled dised. Cute,

Well, off to do something useful I hope, no housework! LOL. 
Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday Joy! Hope you have a fabulous day!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :-D


Thank you! Hugs back to you!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Here is the latest workshop Happenings.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248079-1.html*

Note that there is a link for the information thread for the 
Tree of Life Afghan #2 which is outstanding. Just read the happenings for the information.

Enjoy, everyone!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Cold and has been flurries off and on all day, nothing really accumulating though. Have to take youngest DS to Bloomington after work. Has an appointment but dont trust his car to make it there and back and he is not covered on our insurance. Mom got discharged yesterday late afternoon, hospitalist never did come in to see her therefore she got sent home with no meds. Back in ER at 2:30 a.m. gave her drugs and a script for pain meds, she is not doing well though. Codiene (sp?) makes her ill so is taking tamadol? I think thats what she said but I can hear the pain in her voice. I am not happy, has appt with surgeon tomorrow morning at 9:30 a.m. they are going to reevaluate her then and possibly get her in sooner.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Happy Birthday dear Joy*! You contribute so much to the Tea Party and I am glad to call you my friend. I hope you have a wonderful day and a great year -


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

A very Happy Birthday Joy! I hope it is wonderful!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Cold and has been flurries off and on all day, nothing really accumulating though. Have to take youngest DS to Bloomington after work. Has an appointment but dont trust his car to make it there and back and he is not covered on our insurance. Mom got discharged yesterday late afternoon, hospitalist never did come in to see her therefore she got sent home with no meds. Back in ER at 2:30 a.m. gave her drugs and a script for pain meds, she is not doing well though. Codiene (sp?) makes her ill so is taking tamadol? I think thats what she said but I can hear the pain in her voice. I am not happy, has appt with surgeon tomorrow morning at 9:30 a.m. they are going to reevaluate her then and possibly get her in sooner.


I know she is in a lot of pain and hope they get her taken care of. I wouldn't be happy either. I sure hope they can get her in sooner. When you have pain like that a night is like a week. Hope the news is soon better. Hugs and praying for a quick solution to his wait.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That is strange that she didn't give a present at the baby shower. Hmmmmm. Hope all works out ok but I wonder what her plans are?


Is she superstitious about giving a gift before the baby is born? I know my mum felt like that & after my parents bought my pram for me she kept it in her house until the baby was safely here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ...How is Alan today?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Is she superstitious about giving a gift before the baby is born? I know my mum felt like that & after my parents bought my pram for me she kept it in her house until the baby was safely here.


Kate, that could be it. I know in Germany I was shocked that they didn't have baby showers before the baby was born but then once I thought about it, they gave their gifts after the birth. Hadn't even thought about that and been back in the States long enough that I'd forgotten.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

PupLover, I hope they get your mom looked after soon, terrible for her to be left in such pain.

Shirley, another lovely work of art, so beautiful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

A lot depends on where the stones are located and are very painful...sure hope they get her comfortable quickly and get her into surgery very soon....it's so much better after surgery and it doesn't seem to be a long or hard recovery...I really worry about her though with her other health issues. Keeping her, you and rest of family in my prayers.



Pup lover said:


> Cold and has been flurries off and on all day, nothing really accumulating though. Have to take youngest DS to Bloomington after work. Has an appointment but dont trust his car to make it there and back and he is not covered on our insurance. Mom got discharged yesterday late afternoon, hospitalist never did come in to see her therefore she got sent home with no meds. Back in ER at 2:30 a.m. gave her drugs and a script for pain meds, she is not doing well though. Codiene (sp?) makes her ill so is taking tamadol? I think thats what she said but I can hear the pain in her voice. I am not happy, has appt with surgeon tomorrow morning at 9:30 a.m. they are going to reevaluate her then and possibly get her in sooner.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, lovely, love the rose colors.
PupLover, hope your Mom Out of pain soon.
I remember I used to do leg of lamb ala Galloping Gourmet. Slice criss cross slits in meat. Insert parsley stems in slits. Marinade/ baste in mix half o.j. half Apple juice yummy.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh don't apologize! I got some lovely yarn and can't wait to get it! Many thanks for the heads up!


martina said:


> Happy Birthday Joy.
> I am the guilty one re. Black Sheep wools, Gwen sorry.
> I have only had mutton a couple of times, but lamb is a very commonly ate dish here. Roasted with potatoes and served with veg and mint sauce, yum.
> I am here waiting for the viewer to arriive so can't really start on anything till then good excuse for being on here. Take care all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

while the washer and dryer do their thing I will start on todays reading. at some time today I need to get the dishwasher filled and going also. it's surprising at how easily I can ignore what needs to be done around here - if I ever had a live-in again - a requirement would be that they loved to clean.

we had snow again this morning - I went back to bed. huge flakes coming down swiftly. by one o'clock this afternoon you couldn't tell it has snowed at all - gone - bare ground. if it had to snow that is the best kind. i'm waiting for the lamb part of march. 33° right now. fairly cloudy so what sun we get is kind of filtered. really windy - my wind chime is ringing like crazy.

I talked to Heidi this morning - Bentley ran no temperature during the night so that is a step in the right direction. bailee just felt washed out and needed some time just to recoup and visit with her friend. they are going to try for Disney world tomorrow if everyone stays well.

the van was so packed they did not have room for their portacrib. at fort meyers beach they rented one but evidently here the did not have them for rent. so Bentley is sleeping in the bottm dresser drawer and looks quite comfy. a blanket for a mattress and he is good to go.

i'm in the mood for oatmeal so will make a trip next door eventually this afternoon. need to find a couple of numbers and cancel a couple of appointments for Heidi. I do need to do some grocery shopping - milk and eggs mainly. and a broom - I need to be able to sweep in here before using the swifter. it's easier to get the kitty litter up with a broom.

i'll leave you with this recipe. --- sam

Skinny Italian Beef and Peppers Casserole

Yield: 6 servings 
Serving size: 1 1/2 cups

Ingredients

4 bell peppers, diced (I used 1 red, 1 green, 1 orange, and 1 yellow) 
1 lb lean ground beef 
2 Tbsp garlic, minced 
½ cup green onions, diced 
¼ cup lemon juice 
4 celery stalks, diced 
15 oz can garbanzo beans (chickpeas), rinsed and drained 
0.7 oz packet all-natural Italian salad dressing dry mix 
¼ cup Parmesan cheese, grated 
½ tsp red pepper flakes 
1 tsp extra virgin olive oil

Instructions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Spray a casserole dish with nonstick cooking spray and set aside.

In a large skillet, add ground beef and cook over medium heat.

Use a fork or spatula to separate the ground beef and cook until no longer pink. Remove ground beef, place in a bowl, and set aside.

In same skillet, over medium heat, add olive oil, celery, garlic, peppers and green onions. Cook vegetables 4-6 minutes, until they have softened.

Return ground beef to skillet. Add lemon juice, Italian seasonings, red pepper flakes, garbanzo beans and 1 Tbsp water. Using a spoon, mix all ingredients together and simmer for 2-3 minutes.

Transfer mixture to casserole dish. Sprinkle with grated Parmesan cheese.

Bake for 15-20 minutes until cheese has melted.

Nutrition Information: Per Serving (1 1/2 cups): Calories: 209 - Fat: 7g - Carbohydrates: 15g - Fiber: 4g - Protein: 23g

Sugars: 1g - Sodium: 631mg - Vitamin A: 5% - Vitamin C: 104% - Calcium: 10% - Iron: 15% - WWP+: 5 points

http://www.skinnymom.com/2014/02/19/skinny-italian-beef-peppers/#.Us3JMRYTHzI


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she made it look easy but think I would need to practice it a few times. --- sam



TNS said:


> I hadn't realised it was pronounced 'noop' either! Like the hint to use a crochet hook to knit it, but haven't used this stitch in anything yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a thought agnes - thanks for the idea. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Sam some of that split foam tubes they use for lagging(insulating) pipes might be a good investment to save your poor shins


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Angela, sorry the viewer didn't show. I have never heard of having your gruntled dised. Cute,
> .


Nearly as bad as having your flabber well and truly gasted! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you might hand your husband the mop the next time. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I also have not heard of using I cord this way, it sure looks great & has lots of possibilities. Did you see it in a book or your own creation?
> 
> BTW, what are you doing up so early?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that you mentioned it Kate & Angora my aunts were the same way. I bet that is it or rather hope so. I also wouldn't over react as to the spend the night bit; she's just probably anxious to become a grandma too. It is strange to hear her state that but perhaps she just doesn't have a way with words and how to express herself. And, of course, she may be thinking mom (the DD) also come for a weekend. Who knows but don't borrow trouble; just be aware of what is going on.


Angora1 said:


> Kate, that could be it. I know in Germany I was shocked that they didn't have baby showers before the baby was born but then once I thought about it, they gave their gifts after the birth. Hadn't even thought about that and been back in the States long enough that I'd forgotten.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOY --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto....especially if they can do the surgery laproscopically. That is how mine was done.



RookieRetiree said:


> A lot depends on where the stones are located and are very painful...sure hope they get her comfortable quickly and get her into surgery very soon....it's so much better after surgery and it doesn't seem to be a long or hard recovery...I really worry about her though with her other health issues. Keeping her, you and rest of family in my prayers.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Cold and has been flurries off and on all day, nothing really accumulating though. Have to take youngest DS to Bloomington after work. Has an appointment but dont trust his car to make it there and back and he is not covered on our insurance. Mom got discharged yesterday late afternoon, hospitalist never did come in to see her therefore she got sent home with no meds. Back in ER at 2:30 a.m. gave her drugs and a script for pain meds, she is not doing well though. Codiene (sp?) makes her ill so is taking tamadol? I think thats what she said but I can hear the pain in her voice. I am not happy, has appt with surgeon tomorrow morning at 9:30 a.m. they are going to reevaluate her then and possibly get her in sooner.


I'm so sorry the hospital didn't do better by your mother. Hope the surgeon hurries things along for her.
Our rain has turned into a heavy snowfall. I really don't expect it stick since it's been so warm. But the temperature has dropped about 6 degrees since morning.
Sending up prayers for your dear mom.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam hiring a maid would probably be cheaper!!! LOL



thewren said:


> it's surprising at how easily I can ignore what needs to be done around here - if I ever had a live-in again - a requirement would be that they loved to clean.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday dear Joy*! You contribute so much to the Tea Party and I am glad to call you my friend. I hope you have a wonderful day and a great year -


Beautiful, as always.
Junek


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Ohio Joy!!! 

Had my visit with the chiropractor today. Nothing wanted to adjust easily so I feel sore this afternoon. We are having a little pork loin roast, sweet potato and cauliflower for dinner. The roast is already seasoned with garlic and black pepper...sounded good to me today 

A nice, hot soak in the tub sounds pretty good right now...might be my treat to myself after dinner


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

angelam said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, expensive but I have not tried it because I remember the smell when mom cooked mutton. I wouldn't worry too much about the cost/pound as I would not need a very big piece of meat to feed the 2 of us. My DH is a hunter & he once brought home an antelope, in the same family as a sheep. I cooked one piece of it, it smelled terrible when cooking & left a tallow film in your mouth, the rest went to the dog.
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that you mentioned it Kate & Angora my aunts were the same way. I bet that is it or rather hope so. I also wouldn't over react as to the spend the night bit; she's just probably anxious to become a grandma too. It is strange to hear her state that but perhaps she just doesn't have a way with words and how to express herself. And, of course, she may be thinking mom (the DD) also come for a weekend. Who knows but don't borrow trouble; just be aware of what is going on.


Could it be that she knows/suspects DS will not want to be involved and she is afraid that if that is the case she will not get to spend time with her grandchild?


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday Joy!
Glad to see you back Mel.
Prayers to those needing them, and hugs to all!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Ohio Joy. Many blessings being sent your way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming to you melody - hopefully a day of rest will see you back in the pink real soon. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 10:15am here and Gage was better this morning so off to school he went. I have the sweats and a headache. I am grateful that today is my day off. Took last night off.
> 
> Just marking my spot to go back and catch up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't cashmere a wool from a rabbit - I am not sure. I just want a cotton that will drape nicely in a sweater - either a jumper or a cardigan. --- sam

I don't think you would want to combine the cotton and the cashmere.



sassafras123 said:


> Happy birthday Ohio Joy.
> Sam, would be interested in what cotton you buy and how you like working g with it and if it holds its shape or stretches. Also I do not understand cashmere as relates to cotton.
> Sandi, prayers for you and Alan. Just hope going home vs. Ambulance to Mayo good decision. I'm afraid it may change insurance coverage. But maybe that's just hospital to nursing home deal.
> Gwen, love haircut.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think it was sugarsugar. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Oh no. Does sound a little suspicious. Don't get scared Spider. Hopefully she wants to take up the slack if her son isn't doing his full share and may be her first grandchild. If she has forgotten how a mother doesn't want to be separated from the baby she will find out. I forgot and my DIL let me know. She was nice about it, and after a certain age I had more than my share of babysitting. Watched him full-time when she went back to work and I promise, I never kidnapped him. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I can't believe they are doing so little - I would be raising my voice i'm thinkin' - hopefully they get her in tomorrow and get it done. --- sam healing energy zooming her way.



Pup lover said:


> Cold and has been flurries off and on all day, nothing really accumulating though. Have to take youngest DS to Bloomington after work. Has an appointment but dont trust his car to make it there and back and he is not covered on our insurance. Mom got discharged yesterday late afternoon, hospitalist never did come in to see her therefore she got sent home with no meds. Back in ER at 2:30 a.m. gave her drugs and a script for pain meds, she is not doing well though. Codiene (sp?) makes her ill so is taking tamadol? I think thats what she said but I can hear the pain in her voice. I am not happy, has appt with surgeon tomorrow morning at 9:30 a.m. they are going to reevaluate her then and possibly get her in sooner.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I quite agree gwen - i'm too old and jaded for anyone to put up with me. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam hiring a maid would probably be cheaper!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there Gwen.  Yes DD has been quite improved (so far) with her attitude with me. Mind you she is pretty much only been here at nights and a couple of hours in mornings. But yes more pleasant. Her BF's mum seems to be maybe going to be a bit of a worry.... she has stacks of new baby clothes that she is keeping in her room (she hasnt given DD anything at all yet, not even at baby shower) and she has bought 6 bottles to keep there.. (why?). She has also mentioned to DD that she would like to have the baby sometimes for a WHOLE weekend!! I have told DD that SHE is the mother of this baby and therefore decides what happens and if she doesnt want to be apart from her newborn (which she doesnt) then thats the end of it.! Stupid woman. GRR


Please be careful with that woman. My niece only gets to see her daughter once a week due to her estranged husband coming up with a story, hired an attorney and she didn't. He won and now she only sees her daughter when it works for him. Was suppose to be every other weekend for 4 hours each day and supervised. Mind you she took care of their daughter while he was deployed for a year and had no issues. I feel bad for my niece, but she has to want her daughter enough to hire an attorney and go through the legal system.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Nearly as bad as having your flabber well and truly gasted! :lol:


This is so much fun learning about gruntled dised and flabber well and truly gasted. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Sam - good to hear Bentley is on the mend. Hope the rest of the family soon feel better too. Not the best way to spend a vacation.
Melody - you get well soon too. Glad Gage is better.
Sassafras - so sorry to hear of your twin sister's diagnosis. I hope she can come to talk about it with you soon.
Gwen - I love the new hair cut and your new avatar. You have such a cheery uppy face! My description, but your posts and cheerfulness always make me smile.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I guess I was confused reading ad for cotton. I thought Ut said cashmere cotton and I thought that's strange. I thought cashmere came from goat, angora from rabbit. Anyone able to help my brain.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> isn't cashmere a wool from a rabbit - I am not sure. I just want a cotton that will drape nicely in a sweater - either a jumper or a cardigan. --- sam
> 
> I don't think you would want to combine the cotton and the cashmere.


And I thought it was camels. That would be camel hair. LOL. Here's what I found:
Cashmere may refer to: Cashmere wool from the Cashmere goat. A cashmere goat is any breed of goat that produces cashmere wool, the goat's fine, soft, downy, winter undercoat, in commercial quality and quantity.[1] This undercoat grows as the day length shortens and is associated with an outer coat of coarse hair, which is present all the year and is called guard hair. Most common goat breeds, including dairy goats, grow this two-coated fleece.

The down is produced by secondary follicles, the guard hair by the primary follicles.[1]

In 1994, China had an estimated population of 123 million goats and is the largest producer of cashmere down. Local breeds are dominant. In the past decades, breeding programs have been started to develop productive breeds.[2] The cashmere goat is a fiber goat along with the Pygora goat, Nigora goat, and the Angora goat.

Notice there are Angora goats, so when people are saying not to buy Angora because of cruelty to rabbits, make sure of the source. It is probably from Angora goats.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> think it was sugarsugar. --- sam


You are so right. I missed that one. I tend to get a couple other names mixed up too. Have the right person in mind but mix up names.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Please be careful with that woman. My niece only gets to see her daughter once a week due to her estranged husband coming up with a story, hired an attorney and she didn't. He won and now she only sees her daughter when it works for him. Was suppose to be every other weekend for 4 hours each day and supervised. Mind you she took care of their daughter while he was deployed for a year and had no issues. I feel bad for my niece, but she has to want her daughter enough to hire an attorney and go through the legal system.


How awful. Puts a whole new light on things.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam...praying the the family gets to enjoy some time in Florida. I think they have seen more hospitals than beaches which is not the way a vacation should be. Praying for safe travels home for them as well. 

Thinking of each of you and wishing you all well and many blessings in your life today and everyday.

I heard today that it will be another long week at work. Not sure it it will be a six day or seven day work week this week. I guess we will find out more tomorrow. Whatever it is, I will adjust and live with it. Good thing it wasn't last week. 

Matthew is making chocolate covered cherries tonight and baking a cake tomorrow and somehow using these chocolates to decorate his cake tomorrow. Last night of art class is tomorrow night so he is baking up a treat for them. One never knows what Matthew will create. He is an interesting young man and keeps me guessing.

Time to get some rest so I will hopefully check in tomorrow.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Angora1 said:


> How awful. Puts a whole new light on things.


He played along with shared custody until one week he did not return her for Mom's week. That is when he got an attorney and got his way. Now he control's when and where niece sees her daughter. When I visited last year, I did not get to see my great niece as he would not allow it. I was irate as I helped them out during his deployment by sending clothes and food to my niece for my great niece. I haven't sent a thing since this happened.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Why thank you Angelam. I do honestly try to find the positive in situations; figure happiness is a choice. Of course I do sometimes get down but try not to stay that way for long. Life is a choice and there just too little time to dwell on the negative. (though sometimes it can be difficult)



angelam said:


> Sam - good to hear Bentley is on the mend. Hope the rest of the family soon feel better too. Not the best way to spend a vacation.
> Melody - you get well soon too. Glad Gage is better.
> Sassafras - so sorry to hear of your twin sister's diagnosis. I hope she can come to talk about it with you soon.
> Gwen - I love the new hair cut and your new avatar. You have such a cheery uppy face! My description, but your posts and cheerfulness always make me smile.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well thank you for the lesson there Angora1....isn't it amazing what all you can learn when you knit and are on this forum. Fascinating for sure.


Angora1 said:


> And I thought it was camels. That would be camel hair. LOL. Here's what I found:
> Cashmere may refer to: Cashmere wool from the Cashmere goat. A cashmere goat is any breed of goat that produces cashmere wool, the goat's fine, soft, downy, winter undercoat, in commercial quality and quantity.[1] This undercoat grows as the day length shortens and is associated with an outer coat of coarse hair, which is present all the year and is called guard hair. Most common goat breeds, including dairy goats, grow this two-coated fleece.
> 
> The down is produced by secondary follicles, the guard hair by the primary follicles.[1]
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just watched the news and we are suppose to get have temps below freezing tonight; hard freeze. Can I just say "I told you so" when I told DH it was a bit early to plant the garden with the exception of the lettuce? Suggested toni that he put some kind of cover/tarp over the plants tonight in addition to the hay but he says he will just plant again. Pftttt. Told him so! LOL....oh well, as long as he is having fun is all that really matters. 

I'm really excited about this coming weekend. I'm going up to Marianne's Thursday and stay there until Sunday while C goes out of town. We are going to have our own mini KAP and knit away. Also going to go out for some good Mexican food. DH is going to be headed to Maggie Valley, NC to help our friend retile his bathroom and then together they are going to be finishing a small construction job; think it is finishing off a closed in porch
interior. DD will be having a friend of her's staying a few nights with her and along with all our dogs I'm not concerned. It's almost like we are each having a mini vaca from each other...LOL. Marianne is having snow flurries this evening but thank goodness the ground is too warm for it to stick. I'll be so glad when Spring is truly here with the warm weather.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It sounds like most of us are doing well. I hope that the doctors will continue to do what is best for loved ones. I know it is difficult to watch them in pain.

So glad that Bentley is improving. I hope they are able to make Disney World.

I have my WW meeting tomorrow night. I was .4 from 20 pounds. I have no idea how I will do, and I have already bought my reward. Our leader tells us to reward ourselves with non-food things. I bought a scarf kit from Craftsy. I don't usually do that, but I really liked this and decided to just go for it! Of course I want to order some yarn from Black Sheep Wool. I guess I'll have to keep that a secret and get it out when I make my next goal! I don't have near the stash most of you have, but I still have too much!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Still in Duncan, SC. Only did the two short runs today. Will think twice about doing minis for a while. 

Just talked to the guild members but did go to the two stores they told me about. Bought a Knitter's Pride Karbonz, 2.75 mm 16" to use while knitting sockss with two circs. Was looking for their cubics but will have to get them it Webs.

Dawn, I hope that they can get your DM more comfortable or do the surgery soon. Healing prayers to her.

Daralene, thank you for the yarn lesson. Saw angora rabbits in Springfield last October at the fiber fest. I'll see if I can't find the pic. They didn't look like they had been mistreated.

Crazy weather here. Rain, sun, dark clouds, then sun. Wind was the only constant. We will see what tomorrow brings.

Hope everyone continues to feel better. Sam, pool noodles may work for the legs of your bed. You need to stop bumping your poor leg. Hope Heidi and her bunch can enjoy Disney this week. 

Hugs to all,

Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I really like the fixed circular Karbonz that I bought to try....but man is mine sharp...I have to watch my left forefinger when I push the stitch off the needle. Hope you like yours.



kehinkle said:


> Still in Duncan, SC. Only did the two short runs today. Will think twice about doing minis for a while.
> 
> Just talked to the guild members but did go to the two stores they told me about. Bought a Knitter's Pride Karbonz, 2.75 mm 16" to use while knitting sockss with two circs. Was looking for their cubics but will have to get them it Webs.
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Nearly as bad as having your flabber well and truly gasted! :lol:


Very true.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

Happy Birthday OHIO JOY Make it a good one

Trisha


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> He played along with shared custody until one week he did not return her for Mom's week. That is when he got an attorney and got his way. Now he control's when and where niece sees her daughter. When I visited last year, I did not get to see my great niece as he would not allow it. I was irate as I helped them out during his deployment by sending clothes and food to my niece for my great niece. I haven't sent a thing since this happened.


What a sad situation. Can't imagine how awful it is for your niece and for you.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Thank you all for the very kind thought, prayers, and birthday wishes.*

I started to note the senders of birthday wishes because I didn't want to forget anyone. Then the list got so long, it looked like lit might be at least half a novel that many of us apologize for writing when we have a lot to say.

So I will just say how much I appreciate feeling all the love and sisterliness (I know, I made that up) you've shared with me today on my birthday. I am blessed by you all; in fact three times blessed. My friend, Pamela, from the UK (& a fellow-KPer), called me and chatted for quite some time and, then, my really real sister called and chatted for over an hour.

What a lovely day, thanks to all of you sisters.

Many hugs and much love to all of you!

I must add one specific thank you to Shirley. I have never seen that work you posted for my birthday gift. It is such a lovely work and reminds me rather a lot of my hometown along the limestone bluffs along the Mississippi, just north of St Louis, MO, where I was born and raised in Illinois. Thank you for sharing that with me.

Ohio Joy

Blessings for each of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just watched the news and we are suppose to get have temps below freezing tonight; hard freeze. Can I just say "I told you so" when I told DH it was a bit early to plant the garden with the exception of the lettuce? Suggested toni that he put some kind of cover/tarp over the plants tonight in addition to the hay but he says he will just plant again. Pftttt. Told him so! LOL....oh well, as long as he is having fun is all that really matters.
> 
> I'm really excited about this coming weekend. I'm going up to Marianne's Thursday and stay there until Sunday while C goes out of town. We are going to have our own mini KAP and knit away. Also going to go out for some good Mexican food. DH is going to be headed to Maggie Valley, NC to help our friend retile his bathroom and then together they are going to be finishing a small construction job; think it is finishing off a closed in porch
> interior. DD will be having a friend of her's staying a few nights with her and along with all our dogs I'm not concerned. It's almost like we are each having a mini vaca from each other...LOL. Marianne is having snow flurries this evening but thank goodness the ground is too warm for it to stick. I'll be so glad when Spring is truly here with the warm weather.


Gwen, this is quite the weather for you. I expect it up here, but not sure you do. This far north we get frosts sometimes even into June but that is not usually with snow, just at night. For you to be getting snow and such cold weather this late, I would hope is unusual. Can't wait for you to get warm weather and send it on up this way. Please say hello to Marianne for me and I can already hear the hootin' and hollerin'. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Sad news about the garden.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just watched the news and we are suppose to get have temps below freezing tonight; hard freeze. Can I just say "I told you so" when I told DH it was a bit early to plant the garden with the exception of the lettuce? Suggested toni that he put some kind of cover/tarp over the plants tonight in addition to the hay but he says he will just plant again. Pftttt. Told him so! LOL....oh well, as long as he is having fun is all that really matters.
> 
> I'm really excited about this coming weekend. I'm going up to Marianne's Thursday and stay there until Sunday while C goes out of town. We are going to have our own mini KAP and knit away. Also going to go out for some good Mexican food. DH is going to be headed to Maggie Valley, NC to help our friend retile his bathroom and then together they are going to be finishing a small construction job; think it is finishing off a closed in porch
> interior. DD will be having a friend of her's staying a few nights with her and along with all our dogs I'm not concerned. It's almost like we are each having a mini vaca from each other...LOL. Marianne is having snow flurries this evening but thank goodness the ground is too warm for it to stick. I'll be so glad when Spring is truly here with the warm weather.


Give Marianne hugs please, safe travels, stay out of trouble and have fun! Yes you can do both I have faith in you! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Still in Duncan, SC. Only did the two short runs today. Will think twice about doing minis for a while.
> 
> Just talked to the guild members but did go to the two stores they told me about. Bought a Knitter's Pride Karbonz, 2.75 mm 16" to use while knitting sockss with two circs. Was looking for their cubics but will have to get them it Webs.
> 
> ...


And isn't that a gorgeous angora rabbit. Hmmmm, I might just be partial to that. That one sure doesn't look abused at all. There was a video, even on KP that was referred to and it was awful. Showing angora production in China and it was extreme cruelty to the rabbits, so they were saying not to buy angora.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I really like the fixed circular Karbonz that I bought to try....but man is mine sharp...I have to watch my left forefinger when I push the stitch off the needle. Hope you like yours.


Are those the square metal ones?


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Thank you all for the prayers for mom, just talked to her DH said she is finally sleeping. Am anxious to hear what surgeon says tomorrow. Am headed fir bath and bed am worn out. Prayers n hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I am only up to pg 45. Prayers for all, hugs for all, beautiful pics and work. I'll try to find time to catch up some more tomorrow. 


Tami


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

My son asked what I wanted for Mother's Day yesterday and I said most of all to see you. Guess what, he had already booked his ticket so will be here late Friday night till Sunday 5 pm. I am really looking forward to his visit, it seems a long time even though it was only New Year since I saw him. We plan to go out for lunch on Saturday, trying for Saturday evening or Sunday lunch would be impossible due to Mother's Day, but we are happy with lunch on Saturday. Then I have a long dentist appointment on Monday, just to bring me back to earth. 
All requesting them are in my prayers, take care all.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy birthday Ohio Joy. Hope it was a good one.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Martina, so happy you will see your son for Mom's Day. I hope to see my son and youngest DD the weekend before Mom's Day. I will be in the Bay area to see Pema Chodron.
Angora, loved angora history.
Kehinkke, that is one beautiful rabbit.
Gwen, have a blast with Marianne. Know you two together will have a ball.
Loved extra watercolor class today. Learned how to paint rocks and fix a flower still life I painted.
Came home cleaned grout in hall, planted six flowers, name escapes me right now, finished square for Knitapalooza, finished pair of socks. Did three rows on cowl I started. I knit while listening to book on CD. I like that. Will get another CD book from library when I return this one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> My son asked what I wanted for Mother's Day yesterday and I said most of all to see you. Guess what, he had already booked his ticket so will be here late Friday night till Sunday 5 pm. I am really looking forward to his visit, it seems a long time even though it was only New Year since I saw him. We plan to go out for lunch on Saturday, trying for Saturday evening or Sunday lunch would be impossible due to Mother's Day, but we are happy with lunch on Saturday. Then I have a long dentist appointment on Monday, just to bring me back to earth.
> All requesting them are in my prayers, take care all.


That sounds like you will have a lovely time! (apart from the dentist appointment!)


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds like you will have a lovely time! (apart from the dentist appointment!)


I am looking forward to the good bit and trying
to forget about the bad part. 
When is Mother's Day celebrated in New Zealand. Is it the same as here in England?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I am looking forward to the good bit and trying
> to forget about the bad part.
> When is Mother's Day celebrated in New Zealand. Is it the same as here in England?


May 11th this year I think! Not like in Britain when it is Mothering Sunday in with Easter!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just watched an exciting Mavs/Thunder game. The Mavs finally won in overtime. I really am hoping that they will make the playoffs. It is really a tight race. The Spurs are in first place, as usual, with the Thunder next. The Thunder are trying to catch the Spurs for first. 

I'm also watching the March Madness, college basketball, but didn't tonight. I think the only Texas team left is Baylor. I think both men's and women's teams are still in unless the men have lost since I checked.

Only 12 days left of my sub job! Even though I have enjoyed it, I'm ready to be able to get back to my knitting. I just can't get a project started. I think I'm just too tired to think. Plus, I'm trying to stay on top of the KTP, and that takes a lot of my time! Good thing I love you guys!

Going to bed soon, so until tomorrow, lots of hugs to all!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

No, these are made in a black carbonite material that has the smoothness of metal, but the warmth of the bamboo. I just bought one pair to try out and I like them....I certainly am covered in everything I need with the 2 interchangeable sets I have (Harmonies and Knitter's Pro cubics) so don't need to order any more...but if I were to do it over, I'd be tempted to get this as my main set of interchangeable needles....as high or better quality than the Signature, but not nearly as expensive. I haven't tried the Dynacraft ones yet, but they are on my list---I also saw some others made out of pyrex...which sound interesting....I'm as nuts about updating the technology of my needles as I am in the phone and e-reader electronics!!

http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/KnittersPride/KarbonzInterchangeableNeedleSets.asp?specPCVID=46327&advSourceID=9&gclid=CJuU9q-lr70CFdBcMgodmHsAyw



Pup lover said:


> Are those the square metal ones?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I may have to try a pair of those Karbonz needles; thanks for posting the link for them. I'm just as bad about trying new knitting needles. It's rather late so I'll head to bed now; just popped in to see what was the chatter about. Hope all have a good rest or if morning a good day. I have to take Sydney to vets in the morning for more shots. Can't wait to see how much he has gained too since you can practically see him growing. Tata for now! Prayers for all those in need and {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> My son asked what I wanted for Mother's Day yesterday and I said most of all to see you. Guess what, he had already booked his ticket so will be here late Friday night till Sunday 5 pm. I am really looking forward to his visit, it seems a long time even though it was only New Year since I saw him. We plan to go out for lunch on Saturday, trying for Saturday evening or Sunday lunch would be impossible due to Mother's Day, but we are happy with lunch on Saturday. Then I have a long dentist appointment on Monday, just to bring me back to earth.
> All requesting them are in my prayers, take care all.


That's great he will be able to visit, does he live far away? Do you just have one son? I am lucky I see my boys often. Hope your dentist appt goes OK, never a fun time.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's great he will be able to visit, does he live far away? Do you just have one son? I am lucky I see my boys often. Hope your dentist appt goes OK, never a fun time.


I have two sons , both live and work in London. It is the eldest who will be coming down, the younger one very rarely gets two days off together and it is possible but impractical for him to come here very often. However we will see more of each other when I move up there. I would love to see them more often. How many children do you have?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I hope you have a great trip to visit Marianne.

I have not tried Karbonz needles but have one Cubics that I like very much, I may buy some more of them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have not got much sleep tonight so decided to get up & put a bag of frozen shredded cheese on my arm (works as well as a bag or peas & is still usable as it thaws so slowly) the physio exercises don't bother my shoulder but sure make the muscles in my arm hurt. My husbands says I am doing too much, maybe, I mopped the porch floor & vacuumed the house yesterday as I was so sick of the house being a mess. I have vacuumed before & can mostly do that with one hand so think maybe the mopping did it.hopefully the ice will make it enough better so I can get some more sleep.


Mopping the floor??? Really??? Your husband is going to have to tie you to a chair!!!!!! Seriously, ask the physio people what is appropriate activity and how much activity.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like a fancy supper. I must try cooking lamb sometime, have never tried it. I remember my mom cooking mutton as a child & remember the bad smell so have never tried lamb which I understand does not smell bad. Reading all the interesting recipes on the KTP is making me want to get more adventurous with my cooking, I'm not sure if DH is adventurous enough to eat it :roll: I always say I am married to the worlds pickiest eater :thumbdown:


No one who served in WWII would ever think of eating lamb after all the mutton they were served. Hence, it was never served in our house or my DH's. He likes lamb but I find it a little tallowy and it has to be very not. I have to admit, the neighbor's made some really tasty little lamp chops one night so I guess you just have to know how to do it right, and I don't!!!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> No one who served in WWII would ever think of eating lamb after all the mutton they were served. Hence, it was never served in our house or my DH's. He likes lamb but I find it a little tallowy and it has to be very not. I have to admit, the neighbor's made some really tasty little lamp chops one night so I guess you just have to know how to do it right, and I don't!!!!!


Mutton and lamb are very different in taste, it is rare to see mutton but we have plenty of fresh/ frozen, home produced and imported lamb here. I love roast lamb, it is my second favourite meat after chicken, but I never eat beef.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi there Gwen.  Yes DD has been quite improved (so far) with her attitude with me. Mind you she is pretty much only been here at nights and a couple of hours in mornings. But yes more pleasant. Her BF's mum seems to be maybe going to be a bit of a worry.... she has stacks of new baby clothes that she is keeping in her room (she hasnt given DD anything at all yet, not even at baby shower) and she has bought 6 bottles to keep there.. (why?). She has also mentioned to DD that she would like to have the baby sometimes for a WHOLE weekend!! I have told DD that SHE is the mother of this baby and therefore decides what happens and if she doesnt want to be apart from her newborn (which she doesnt) then thats the end of it.! Stupid woman. GRR


Sounds like BF's mom wants the baby, even if son is not too interested. That could be a problem. Personally, I wouldn't allow any visitation without your daughter present so there can be no question of custody.... He may be the dad, but can sign away rights if he is not going to support. His mom can come visit at your place. I'm sure she is excited to be a grandma but......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY OHIO JOY!!!


Me too! Me too! Sorry to be so late. No computer time today.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY OHIO JOY!!!


Me too! Me too! Sorry to be so late. No computer time today.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm getting my hair cut today and am thrilled - I've let it go way too long of a time in between appointments.
> 
> I made pecan crusted chicken for dinner last night and we also had a southwest flavored cole slaw---
> 
> ...


Seems like we are all getting shorn for the summer. I have been trying to get a cut for two weeks and will see if I can get an appointment tomorrow. If not, it will have to wait until WI sister's visit is over.

Love nuts on chicken and fish.... And the slaw sounds delicious. We make a black bean and corn dish with red peppers and some other goodies that is good not or cold too.

New windows,,,,don't I wish and would love to replace the front door. That should help with your energy bills year round.....

I have two different stitching lights but bought the 3 piece set at Joann"s last year for the long room and have been very happy with them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Just watched an exciting Mavs/Thunder game. The Mavs finally won in overtime. I really am hoping that they will make the playoffs. It is really a tight race. The Spurs are in first place, as usual, with the Thunder next. The Thunder are trying to catch the Spurs for first.
> 
> I'm also watching the March Madness, college basketball, but didn't tonight. I think the only Texas team left is Baylor. I think both men's and women's teams are still in unless the men have lost since I last checked


Well, glad your team won. The Stars were not shining bright against the Blackhawks tonight. my WI sister and husband are coming I. Thurs. for the week and are huge college basketball fans so will be keeping up with all the March Madness. Having gone to college in IL, I watched almost every game of the Sweet Sixteen most years.....

You are so right about trying to keep up here and I have so many projects I want to have on needles...... I need a maid, yard man, cook and personal shopper to free up some time!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Joy.
> I am the guilty one re. Black Sheep wools, Gwen sorry.
> I have only had mutton a couple of times, but lamb is a very commonly ate dish here. Roasted with potatoes and served with veg and mint sauce, yum.
> I am here waiting for the viewer to arriive so can't really start on anything till then good excuse for being on here. Take care all.


 :roll: Dare I even look. There is one more day, or part of one if I hurry!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well
> .... I need a maid, yard man, cook and personal shopper to free up some time!


Me too, with the addition of a chauffeur.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good morning dear hearts,
> Just a note before I get my big self in gear (not svelte like our Jynx). I sure ovedid this past weekend, but I sent five big garbage bags, a laundry hamper, and two big plastic containers full. I got every cabinet, drawer, & closet cleaned. All I lack is my sewing room, where Carley sleeps. I will get that, windows and curtains this summer when she is with her family.
> I plan to spend this week cleaning and will clean a room a day, maybe two. Depends on what my body says.
> 
> ...


Betty. Read that first paragraph again. OK. Now the second. CRAZY LADY!!!! You STILL clean all the time!!!!! I wish I had that much done. I have the best of intentions! I really need an apprentice..

I do want you to know that I really appreciate the prayers... You and your family are in mine every night. I know that all the prayer warriors here really helped me get through this past year and I am forever grateful.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Cold and has been flurries off and on all day, nothing really accumulating though. Have to take youngest DS to Bloomington after work. Has an appointment but dont trust his car to make it there and back and he is not covered on our insurance. Mom got discharged yesterday late afternoon, hospitalist never did come in to see her therefore she got sent home with no meds. Back in ER at 2:30 a.m. gave her drugs and a script for pain meds, she is not doing well though. Codiene (sp?) makes her ill so is taking tamadol? I think thats what she said but I can hear the pain in her voice. I am not happy, has appt with surgeon tomorrow morning at 9:30 a.m. they are going to reevaluate her then and possibly get her in sooner.


Sorry to hear your mom was discharged without a plan. Not good... Tramedol is what my DH has for pain and mom can take that, since the hydrocodone bothers her... but it doesn't seem to do much for me. It must not be a strong enough dose. If I remember, she is scheduled for next Tues. I sure hope they can move that up, but don't imagine they schedule week-ends unless an emergency. Sending healing vibes .....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Dreamweaver wrote:
Well
.... I need a maid, yard man, cook and personal shopper to free up some time!


martina said:


> Me too, with the addition of a chauffeur.


......And a 'wife' as a dear female friend in the US used to say......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I guess I was confused reading ad for cotton. I thought Ut said cashmere cotton and I thought that's strange. I thought cashmere came from goat, angora from rabbit. Anyone able to help my brain.


You are right on the cashmere and angora. I have a pattern that does call for Cashcotton, a mix and I am having the devil of a time finding any.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew is making chocolate covered cherries tonight and baking a cake tomorrow and somehow using these chocolates to decorate his cake tomorrow. Last night of art class is tomorrow night so he is baking up a treat for them. One never knows what Matthew will create. He is an interesting young man and keeps me guessing.


I want to be in Matthew's art class. I love chocolate covered cherries. Today, a lady brought in a chocolate cake that she added a package do chocolate chips and a can of cherry pie filling to and it was so moist and rich. YUM!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just watched the news and we are suppose to get have temps below freezing tonight; hard freeze. Can I just say "I told you so" when I told DH it was a bit early to plant the garden with the exception of the lettuce? Suggested toni that he put some kind of cover/tarp over the plants tonight in addition to the hay but he says he will just plant again. Pftttt. Told him so! LOL....oh well, as long as he is having fun is all that really matters.
> 
> I'm really excited about this coming weekend. I'm going up to Marianne's Thursday and stay there until Sunday while C goes out of town. We are going to have our own mini KAP and knit away. Also going to go out for some good Mexican food. DH is going to be headed to Maggie Valley, NC to help our friend retile his bathroom and then together they are going to be finishing a small construction job; think it is finishing off a closed in porch
> interior. DD will be having a friend of her's staying a few nights with her and along with all our dogs I'm not concerned. It's almost like we are each having a mini vaca from each other...LOL. Marianne is having snow flurries this evening but thank goodness the ground is too warm for it to stick. I'll be so glad when Spring is truly here with the warm weather.


Sounds like a lot do fun and I know a big help to Marianne. Give her an extra big hug from me..... You can have dueling afghans!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have my WW meeting tomorrow night. I was .4 from 20 pounds. I have no idea how I will do, and I have already bought my reward. Our leader tells us to reward ourselves with non-food things. I bought a scarf kit from Craftsy. I don't usually do that, but I really liked this and decided to just go for it! Of course I want to order some yarn from Black Sheep Wool. I guess I'll have to keep that a secret and get it out when I make my next goal! I don't have near the stash most of you have, but I still have too much!


Good treats!!!!! I have been thinking about a kit fromKnitPicks but I haven't lost the weight yet!! I want to lose about 15 pounds... A skein a pound would be a nice reward!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Martina, so happy you will see your son for Mom's Day. I hope to see my son and youngest DD the weekend before Mom's Day. I will be in the Bay area to see Pema Chodron.
> Angora, loved angora history.
> Kehinkke, that is one beautiful rabbit.
> Gwen, have a blast with Marianne. Know you two together will have a ball.
> ...


My, you sure did accomplish a lot.. I did a lot of unknitting tonight......

I have light beige grout and have cleaned it recently but didn't reseal.... I think I'll be doing it again soon....

Would love to be planting flowers but have to do massive clean-up first.

Your trip to the Bay Area sounds most interesting.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> No, these are made in a black carbonite material that has the smoothness of metal, but the warmth of the bamboo. I just bought one pair to try out and I like them....I certainly am covered in everything I need with the 2 interchangeable sets I have (Harmonies and Knitter's Pro cubics) so don't need to order any more...but if I were to do it over, I'd be tempted to get this as my main set of interchangeable needles....as high or better quality than the Signature, but not nearly as expensive. I haven't tried the Dynacraft ones yet, but they are on my list---I also saw some others made out of pyrex...which sound interesting....I'm as nuts about updating the technology of my needles as I am in the phone and e-reader electronics!!
> 
> http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/knitting/yarn/KnittersPride/KarbonzInterchangeableNeedleSets.asp?specPCVID=46327&advSourceID=9&gclid=CJuU9q-lr70CFdBcMgodmHsAyw


I am using the square fixed one you sent on a shawl right now and am really liking the points and the stitch definition. I would love to get a set of interchangeables but I would like to see the cords first. I have just drooled all over the link!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

martina said:


> Mutton and lamb are very different in taste, it is rare to see mutton but we have plenty of fresh/ frozen, home produced and imported lamb here. I love roast lamb, it is my second favourite meat after chicken, but I never eat beef.


Yes, they are very different, but the mutton left such a bad memory that anything sheep suffered the consequences!!!! I've never had mutton and glad of it.... Lamb is pricey here and so experimenting to get it right could be a costly adventure.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

martina said:


> Me too, with the addition of a chauffeur.


Yep, I could use one of those too!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

TNS said:


> Dreamweaver wrote:
> Well
> .... I need a maid, yard man, cook and personal shopper to free up some time!
> 
> ......And a 'wife' as a dear female friend in the US used to say......


I've heard that. My DH lucked out with a house husband. As an actor, he was home a great deal when she was traveling as a flight attendant. Now he is gone all week and she is finding out just now lucky she was the last 25 years!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I am up way too late. DH is leaving for a long trip to OK tomorrow, probably spending the night, and I am headed to the grands for the night tomorrow. Thurs. I need to rush home to take mom to hair and then airport to pick up sis and husband. Hope the elves clean up around here while DH and I are gone. I'll even leave milk out for them!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I am still a bit behind on here.

SAM.. my goodness your family will be very washed out when they arrive home. How are they now? 

And your poor leg!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I've had a PM from Valerie. I sent her a note a couple of days ago. She said she was discharged last week and was staying with her sister. She was having problems getting to the forum from her sister's computer. She said the follow-up to surgery was going to be quite extensive but she sounded very up-beat. I was so glad to hear from her.
> Junek


Thanks for updating us. Thinking of her often.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> I just got a pm from Valerie --- sam
> 
> "Oh thank you so much Sam. I'm home from hospital after successful although fairly extensive surgery to the breast and armpit. I know I am to have lengthy follow-up treatment but not yet the schedule. That will be told to me on Wednesday. I'm not able to get on to the main forum at present but will try to do so once at home for brief periods. I'll do my best to keep you up to date. They keep me secure. Love, Valerie"


 :thumbup: Good to hear.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

GWEN.... Here is a picture of the doggie toy that is great fun but seems hard to chew up!! Had a lovely chat on Skype.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Sam some of that split foam tubes they use for lagging(insulating) pipes might be a good investment to save your poor shins


Absolutely! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my that is not good. Good that she wants to be a part of the baby's life but not to that extent especially at first. Hope this doesn't become a problem. Now what would be good would be if BF wants to be involved. From the little you've said he doesn't seem to be very much. I hope that isn't so. But then again...depending on his sort it may be a blessing too. I think of you and the situation often.


Mmmm. I really have no clue as to how much the BF wants to be involved. :roll: DD has an appointment with midwife tomorrow and I asked her if he would be taking her (I think he has gone 2 or times), probably not was the answer. GRR. Apparantely he is definately going to be at the labour and she wants me too.... mmm interesting, I think. :evil:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for jogging my memory!
> 
> *Joy Heiens* has her birthday today
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy- I am just at the point now where I am calculating for the cuff pattern- I tried it on and it is a very nice fit- not too bulky.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> That is strange that she didn't give a present at the baby shower. Hmmmmm. Hope all works out ok but I wonder what her plans are?


I wonder too, also when DD had doc appointment at clinic last week (i was with her) he told her that after 38 weeks she can ask to be induced if she is still too sick. This news gave her some peace of mind as she now knows she doesnt HAVE to be this sick for four more weeks. She actually would rather go full term but it depends at the time... day by day. Anyway, when BF's mum asked how she went at doc and she told her what he had said. The mum says.... oh well, if thats the case we will have to get together with your mum and talk about this. :shock: Huh?? This doesnt have anything to do with her or me!
She is fast becoming "that woman" in my book. I havent heard from her though.. so who knows? I dont have room in my head to try and work her or her son out. Too hard. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Mutton and lamb are some things I've never had a desire to even try!!!
> junek


I dont like mutton!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Well, the agent has been and gone, the viewer was a no show. What a waste of time! Now my gruntle is very dised! So I am having a cup of tea !


 :thumbdown: Thats a shame.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> I was thinking along those lines too, Julie, but then I thought that maybe I was overreacting and she is just a jealous grandmother to be? it seems an odd way to behave though and needs watching.


 :shock: :shock: No, I am pretty sure no kidnapping!! (I hope), but yes I will be watching. She works full time in a chemist that I go to and I know where she lives. She seems fine, I just think maybe funny ideas... and also I have to remember that DD has been known to exagerate and play funny buggers sometimes. So who knows... I always say if I wasnt there then I dont know. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Oh no. Does sound a little suspicious. Don't get scared Spider. Hopefully she wants to take up the slack if her son isn't doing his full share and may be her first grandchild. If she has forgotten how a mother doesn't want to be separated from the baby she will find out. I forgot and my DIL let me know. She was nice about it, and after a certain age I had more than my share of babysitting. Watched him full-time when she went back to work and I promise, I never kidnapped him. LOL


I think that sounds more like it. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Is she superstitious about giving a gift before the baby is born? I know my mum felt like that & after my parents bought my pram for me she kept it in her house until the baby was safely here.


I dont think so as she has bought lots of baby things to keep at her place. Mind you DD has been living there pretty much for the last year, so maybe she thinks she may not last here. I hope she does though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> while the washer and dryer do their thing I will start on todays reading. at some time today I need to get the dishwasher filled and going also. it's surprising at how easily I can ignore what needs to be done around here - if I ever had a live-in again - a requirement would be that they loved to clean.
> 
> we had snow again this morning - I went back to bed. huge flakes coming down swiftly. by one o'clock this afternoon you couldn't tell it has snowed at all - gone - bare ground. if it had to snow that is the best kind. i'm waiting for the lamb part of march. 33° right now. fairly cloudy so what sun we get is kind of filtered. really windy - my wind chime is ringing like crazy.
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Happy Birthday, Ohio Joy!!!
> 
> Had my visit with the chiropractor today. Nothing wanted to adjust easily so I feel sore this afternoon. We are having a little pork loin roast, sweet potato and cauliflower for dinner. The roast is already seasoned with garlic and black pepper...sounded good to me today
> 
> A nice, hot soak in the tub sounds pretty good right now...might be my treat to myself after dinner


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

I'm really excited about this coming weekend. I'm going up to Marianne's Thursday and stay there until Sunday while C goes out of town. We are going to have our own mini KAP and knit away. Also going to go out for some good Mexican food. DH is going to be headed to Maggie Valley, NC to help our friend retile his bathroom and then together they are going to be finishing a small construction job; think it is finishing off a closed in porch
interior. DD will be having a friend of her's staying a few nights with her and along with all our dogs I'm not concerned. It's almost like we are each having a mini vaca from each other...LOL. Marianne is having snow flurries this evening but thank goodness the ground is too warm for it to stick. I'll be so glad when Spring is truly here with the warm weather.[/quote]

Sounds like a good weekend for all concerned. Enjoy yours and love to Marianne.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

martina said:


> My son asked what I wanted for Mother's Day yesterday and I said most of all to see you. Guess what, he had already booked his ticket so will be here late Friday night till Sunday 5 pm. I am really looking forward to his visit, it seems a long time even though it was only New Year since I saw him. We plan to go out for lunch on Saturday, trying for Saturday evening or Sunday lunch would be impossible due to Mother's Day, but we are happy with lunch on Saturday. Then I have a long dentist appointment on Monday, just to bring me back to earth.
> All requesting them are in my prayers, take care all.


What a lovely surprise. I have been told to be ready to be taken out at 12.30 on Sunday. No idea where to! DSIL is still in Australia so I guess it will be me DS, DD, and two GKs for lunch! Enjoy your day! Does our son come down by train or drive all the way? I gather the rail damage at Paignton should be finished by mid April.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> He played along with shared custody until one week he did not return her for Mom's week. That is when he got an attorney and got his way. Now he control's when and where niece sees her daughter. When I visited last year, I did not get to see my great niece as he would not allow it. I was irate as I helped them out during his deployment by sending clothes and food to my niece for my great niece. I haven't sent a thing since this happened.


Oh that is sad.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Thank you all for the prayers for mom, just talked to her DH said she is finally sleeping. Am anxious to hear what surgeon says tomorrow. Am headed fir bath and bed am worn out. Prayers n hugs


Thinking of you and your mum, I hope the surgeon comes up with a quick plan. Ridiculous that they sent her home.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> My son asked what I wanted for Mother's Day yesterday and I said most of all to see you. Guess what, he had already booked his ticket so will be here late Friday night till Sunday 5 pm. I am really looking forward to his visit, it seems a long time even though it was only New Year since I saw him. We plan to go out for lunch on Saturday, trying for Saturday evening or Sunday lunch would be impossible due to Mother's Day, but we are happy with lunch on Saturday. Then I have a long dentist appointment on Monday, just to bring me back to earth.
> All requesting them are in my prayers, take care all.


I gather it must be Mothers Day this Sunday for you. Ours isnt until May.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I have arrived here- read none of this weeks KTP but did finish last weeks so that is something.
Had a wonderful day Friday will include a few photos taken on my iPad (couldn't find a SD card so no camera!). We were going to go straight up to my SILs place but as we headed up in our borrowed car we realised we were about to go through a beautiful area so we took our time.
Next morning we heard Maryanne was being stupid down here- we had dared to leave her alone. So being lovely caring parents we rushed straight back to keep her happy? Of course not but it did spoil the rest of the trip for us.
Caught up with Busyworkerbee for an hour or two, running late as we tried dealing Maryanne from a distance Well David did I was too angry to feel I could talk to her at this stage). Lovely to catch up with her and she gave me one of her lip balms. Lovely smelling chocolate flavoured and does a great job as well.
Had thought we might be able to catch up again but wasn't to be. On the way back to my SILs David hit a cattle grid which then put a hole in the sump so all the oil escaped. Fortunately it was classed as an accident as due to impact and the owners had full insurance on the car as it seems that engine needs replacing as well! But this may turn out to their benefit as they had been planning on selling it and they are hoping the insurance company will write the car off. But this of course further ruined Saturday. 
And then the 60th was very noisy- thought by the time you went ot 60th the music would be quite. Very hard to have conversations not helped by poor acoustics as even when only talking going on it was very noisy. But the day we had had already probably didn't help too much either!
Sunday was a wholly family day and was enjoyable. Finally finsihed the KF that night and included a photo (the back was black with a 4 row srtipe of the pale green at the bottom at the armhole level as well. Meant to have it on the armhole bands as well but forgot and wasn't going to go back and redo them! Very popular and appreciated so the hard work was worth it.
Then went to Brisbane itself now on public transport and stayed with the people whose car we destroyed.
We first met them in London when they taught the Vicky piano and violin and Maryanne piano. We went to their wedding in Glasgow and a number of years later they returned to his home town of Brisbane. They are both musicians and also teach violin and piano.
Realised that as the photos are on the iPad I will need to post from there so the photos will follow in a new post.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

here come the photos bit by bit.
These photos are not all that good of the mountains. The mountains have amazing shapes which don't seem to show up that well.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> That must have been like a seizure when you could even see it in his eyes. How sad.


It was, he was such a lovely pup but unfortunately the older he got, the worse it got. Last I heard, his owner had split from his wife and taken both dogs with him to a property. This was some years ago so I doubt he is still alive.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Now for some of the trees in the rainforest we took a walk through.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just watched the news and we are suppose to get have temps below freezing tonight; hard freeze. Can I just say "I told you so" when I told DH it was a bit early to plant the garden with the exception of the lettuce? Suggested toni that he put some kind of cover/tarp over the plants tonight in addition to the hay but he says he will just plant again. Pftttt. Told him so! LOL....oh well, as long as he is having fun is all that really matters.
> 
> I'm really excited about this coming weekend. I'm going up to Marianne's Thursday and stay there until Sunday while C goes out of town. We are going to have our own mini KAP and knit away. Also going to go out for some good Mexican food. DH is going to be headed to Maggie Valley, NC to help our friend retile his bathroom and then together they are going to be finishing a small construction job; think it is finishing off a closed in porch
> interior. DD will be having a friend of her's staying a few nights with her and along with all our dogs I'm not concerned. It's almost like we are each having a mini vaca from each other...LOL. Marianne is having snow flurries this evening but thank goodness the ground is too warm for it to stick. I'll be so glad when Spring is truly here with the warm weather.


I know you're much farther south than we are but inland so I'm not sure when you have your last frost. But I think our last average killing frost is April 10-15 so anytime you plant anything that isnt't a cool/cold weather crop, you're taking a chance. I have planted tomatoes the first of April but had to cover them at least once because of frost.
But, like you said, if he's having fun, go for it! LOL!
Your weekend with Marianne sounds like so much fun for both of you. I know you'll have fun knitting, chatting and eating.
Hope her mom is better.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> here come the photos bit by bit.
> These photos are not all that good of the mountains. The mountains have amazing shapes which don't seem to show up that well.


These are up somewhere near Brisbane? Looks like some Basalt volcanic plugs we have on the Mamaku hills- but I think those in Aussie must be a lot bigger.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I am very anxious for the new windows....have needed them for several years, but with helping DD out financially for a couple years, just didn't make it possible---but this winter with it's sub zero and high winds just blew through the house and we just knew we had to do it....both of us have been freezing the last couple of weeks and just can't seem to warm up....some sun and new windows should help plenty...and tax breaks plus lower energy bills should offset the cost quite a bit---plus the furnace and air conditioner shouldn't have to work as hard so should last longer. Besides, they'll all be clean and the light in the house will be bright--No window washing until July or so!! Yea.



Dreamweaver said:


> Seems like we are all getting shorn for the summer. I have been trying to get a cut for two weeks and will see if I can get an appointment tomorrow. If not, it will have to wait until WI sister's visit is over.
> 
> Love nuts on chicken and fish.... And the slaw sounds delicious. We make a black bean and corn dish with red peppers and some other goodies that is good not or cold too.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And a personal assistant to keep all the appointments and important papers filed.



martina said:


> Me too, with the addition of a chauffeur.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now for some of the trees in the rainforest we took a walk through.


The vines look amazing- I am sorry Maryanne had a 'meltdown' - parenting does not stop as they grow older- but of course there are special factors with her.

Now I see the other tree shots too- remarkable!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a slightly sunny Surrey. Miles behind on catch up, sorry. Rather busy at the moment getting ready to go away and also I am going to London tomorrow to help a friend choose some material for a dress as she is meeting the Queen in May.

Sending healing vibes and huge hugs to all.

Wednesday photos....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> These are up somewhere near Brisbane? Looks like some Basalt volcanic plugs we have on the Mamaku hills- but I think those in Aussie must be a lot bigger.


They are volcanic plugs only about an hour north of Brisbane


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now for some of the trees in the rainforest we took a walk through.


Welcome back, great photos! Sorry to hear Maryanne managed to put a damper on things and also the car trouble. I hope you managed to enjoy some of the time. How was the weather?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly sunny Surrey. Miles behind on catch up, sorry. Rather busy at the moment getting ready to go away and also I am going to London tomorrow to help a friend choose some material for a dress as she is meeting the Queen in May.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and huge hugs to all.
> 
> Wednesday photos....


Meeting the Queen? or is it some investiture thingy?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> They are volcanic plugs only about an hour north of Brisbane


I sort of don't think of Australia being volcanic- but as it is so vast I should not be surprised that there are many many variations in rock formations- you may not have read- but I am girding my loins to make another trip over- perhaps as early as October this year- depends how quickly I can get the money together- would be basing myself in Goulburn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And finally the completed KF. And I managed to edit it so my SILs face is not there- didn't ask about posting her online so figured I would see if I could remove her face and I did it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

She may be planning on being of extra help when the baby comes and that's what she wants to talk about...but it sure does sound fishy. If given the opportunity, DD or you should be very blunt in asking the question as to what she and BF's intentions are toward the baby? Could make for an interesting answer. Hope it all works out--I'm sure none of the those three realize how complicated relationships can get when there is a baby in the mix.



sugarsugar said:


> I wonder too, also when DD had doc appointment at clinic last week (i was with her) he told her that after 38 weeks she can ask to be induced if she is still too sick. This news gave her some peace of mind as she now knows she doesnt HAVE to be this sick for four more weeks. She actually would rather go full term but it depends at the time... day by day. Anyway, when BF's mum asked how she went at doc and she told her what he had said. The mum says.... oh well, if thats the case we will have to get together with your mum and talk about this. :shock: Huh?? This doesnt have anything to do with her or me!
> She is fast becoming "that woman" in my book. I havent heard from her though.. so who knows? I dont have room in my head to try and work her or her son out. Too hard. LOL


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> here come the photos bit by bit.
> These photos are not all that good of the mountains. The mountains have amazing shapes which don't seem to show up that well.


Thank you for a view of your world. So different from our tidewater, really flat land here! Interesting shapes is right!
Sorry to hear everything didn't go as planned.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And finally the completed KF


It is certainly eye catching! And the blocks are much bigger than I had realised from previous photos!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Meeting the Queen? or is it some investiture thingy?


Hi Julie,
It is Saxon Lady being presented to the Queen at a Garden Party at Buckingham Palalce. She does a lot of work for the Royal British Legion. So Londy Girl and I are going to help her choose some material.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly sunny Surrey. Miles behind on catch up, sorry. Rather busy at the moment getting ready to go away and also I am going to London tomorrow to help a friend choose some material for a dress as she is meeting the Queen in May.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and huge hugs to all.
> 
> Wednesday photos....


Thank you again for the lovely photos!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> And finally the completed KF. And I managed to edit it so my SILs face is not there- didn't ask about posting her online so figured I would see if I could remove her face and I did it.


What a wonderful vest...I know she was delighted. Anyone would be. 
JUnek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie,
> It is Saxon Lady being presented to the Queen at a Garden Party at Buckingham Palalce. She does a lot of work for the Royal British Legion. So Londy Girl and I are going to help her choose some material.


Wow! that is a real honour for Saxon Lady! So obviously she wants something really special!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like quite the trip....hope things are settling in a bit now so you can enjoy the time away. The KF is all done !!! Can't wait to see your photos.



darowil said:


> Well I have arrived here- read none of this weeks KTP but did finish last weeks so that is something.
> Had a wonderful day Friday will include a few photos taken on my iPad (couldn't find a SD card so no camera!). We were going to go straight up to my SILs place but as we headed up in our borrowed car we realised we were about to go through a beautiful area so we took our time.
> Next morning we heard Maryanne was being stupid down here- we had dared to leave her alone. So being lovely caring parents we rushed straight back to keep her happy? Of course not but it did spoil the rest of the trip for us.
> Caught up with Busyworkerbee for an hour or two, running late as we tried dealing Maryanne from a distance Well David did I was too angry to feel I could talk to her at this stage). Lovely to catch up with her and she gave me one of her lip balms. Lovely smelling chocolate flavoured and does a great job as well.
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> She may be planning on being of extra help when the baby comes and that's what she wants to talk about...but it sure does sound fishy. If given the opportunity, DD or you should be very blunt in asking the question as to what she and BF's intentions are toward the baby? Could make for an interesting answer. Hope it all works out--I'm sure none of the those three realize how complicated relationships can get when there is a baby in the mix.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Welcome back, great photos! Sorry to hear Maryanne managed to put a damper on things and also the car trouble. I hope you managed to enjoy some of the time. How was the weather?


Small bits of rain while there. Warm and more sticky than here but not too bad. However we just missed some very heavy rain. Busyworkerbee has around 50mms (a couple of inches) since we left and some areas even more. Assume they are close enough to Brisbane for Brisbane to have had a lot as well. But definitely in the area we spent most of the time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've never seen anything quite like those...quite interesting and looks like a fun hike.



darowil said:


> Now for some of the trees in the rainforest we took a walk through.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I sort of don't think of Australia being volcanic- but as it is so vast I should not be surprised that there are many many variations in rock formations- you may not have read- but I am girding my loins to make another trip over- perhaps as early as October this year- depends how quickly I can get the money together- would be basing myself in Goulburn.


Can't promise to get over but would love to try (my nephew is there and a brother an hour from there). Why Goulburn? How long for? Haven't read yet. I am reading from both ends- easier with both the computer and iPad! one at each end
The reason I can't promise to get there is that the other thing happening here is that it looks almost certain that we will have my 12 year old niece spending most of a year with us from July/August this year so she can begin High School here next year and get into the school they want for her. They are living overseas and planning to return in the middle of next year, but if they don't have my niece here this year she won't be able to into the school they want for her (it is so popular they rarely take kids other than the beginning of high school)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've never seen anything quite like those...quite interesting and looks like a fun hike.


They were amazing- I especially loved the twisting branches- the photo with David in it goes from one tree across the path above his head and down another tree on the other side. The next photo is a close up of part of it going down (right side f David). Included David so the size showed up- David is 6 foot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Can't promise to get over but would love to try (my nephew is there and a brother an hour from there). Why Goulburn? How long for? Haven't read yet. I am reading from both ends- easier with both the computer and iPad! one at each end
> The reason I can't promise to get there is that the other thing happening here is that it looks almost certain that we will have my 12 year old niece spending most of a year with us from July/August this year so she can begin High School here next year and get into the school they want for her. They are living overseas and planning to return in the middle of next year, but if they don't have my niece here this year she won't be able to into the school they want for her (it is so popular they rarely take kids other than the beginning of high school)


It is a safe distance away from Lupe- but still close enough to get through to Campbelltown- I have a friend there, who is willing to be my back-up and witness to any interaction with the family. I don't anticipate Lupe will have thought any issues through, judging by her warped recall of events in September, and I am simply not prepared to put myself back in the direct firing line. I hope to start establishing a few other contacts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glorious pictures and am thrilled for your friend who is meeting the Queen...what a wonderful thing....can't wait to see the dress and the material. What stores will you be going to in London? I loved window shopping in the area of John Lewis, Selfridges, and the Liberty Store...want to go back someday.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly sunny Surrey. Miles behind on catch up, sorry. Rather busy at the moment getting ready to go away and also I am going to London tomorrow to help a friend choose some material for a dress as she is meeting the Queen in May.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and huge hugs to all.
> 
> Wednesday photos....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It is so beautiful and I'm sure she is thrilled with it!!



darowil said:


> And finally the completed KF. And I managed to edit it so my SILs face is not there- didn't ask about posting her online so figured I would see if I could remove her face and I did it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I tell ya I sure do not want to move again. Awkward trying to move when no one shows up to help. But we did it and we are doing okay. I have had such a hard time with getting the internet. I am sooooo happy to be back here with all of you. I have missed all of you more then you will ever know. Greg got me a laptop so I am trying to figure it all out. Will post some pics of my knitting and my puppies when I get the hang of this contraption.
> 
> Love you all. xo


Welcome back- glad things have settled down so well since the move. Sounds like it was a good move all round in the end.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like so much fun...wish I could be there too!! and, congrats to Saxon Lady on all her good works and being recognized for them. I'm sure the closest I'd ever get to the Queen is as far as the front courtyard at Buckingham Palace when we were there to see the changing of the guards. Will Saxon Lady also be wearing a hat of some kind?



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie,
> It is Saxon Lady being presented to the Queen at a Garden Party at Buckingham Palalce. She does a lot of work for the Royal British Legion. So Londy Girl and I are going to help her choose some material.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Small bits of rain while there. Warm and more sticky than here but not too bad. However we just missed some very heavy rain. Busyworkerbee has around 50mms (a couple of inches) since we left and some areas even more. Assume they are close enough to Brisbane for Brisbane to have had a lot as well. But definitely in the area we spent most of the time.


I saw on tonights news that Queensland got quite a dumping of rain. :shock:

Bedtime for me, fingers crossed its a quiet night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a safe distance away from Lupe- but still close enough to get through to Campbelltown- I have a friend there, who is willing to be my back-up and witness to any interaction with the family. I don't anticipate Lupe will have thought any issues through, judging by her warped recall of events in September, and I am simply not prepared to put myself back in the direct firing line. I hope to start establishing a few other contacts.


Its not that far from the southern parts of Sydney.Will you be dependent on public transport or can your friend help there? no idea how easy toget to Campbelltown by public transport.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I received pictures of the other walls and the painting of the treasure chest from Kelly - here are a couple of them.


Beautiful work- I'm sure Kelly will be very dissapointed to need to leave them behind, but just a little difficult to move a whole room!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Its not that far from the southern parts of Sydney.Will you be dependent on public transport or can your friend help there? no idea how easy toget to Campbelltown by public transport.


There is train and bus, not too pricey and I have found out that one of church people I know has a cousin in the right part of town.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope all had a good night's rest or are having a lovely day.

Another cold day here -- 15F degrees out there now.

Gwen - have a wonderful time with Marianne and give her a hug from me. Still way to cold up here to put in a garden -- my brother in VA has some of his in and I think they may be getting a frost too...hope he doesn't lose what's been planted.

I wait until end of April - first of May before I chance anything outside.

Time for a shower and trying to do something with my new permed hair...it's always a struggle the first week or so...but so much nicer that it at least stays nice for the day instead of going flat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is train and bus, not too pricey and I have found out that one of church people I know has a cousin in the right part of town.


Sounds like a workable option. Would be so good to be able to see Fale again.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a wonderful sunny Great Bend. I've missed everyone, life happened. I am hoping it has slowed down some and I'll be able to catch up a bit. I will be out and about today will try to read when I can. 

A view from this morning to go with coffee. 

HUGS for everyone. Peaceful healing energies for those in need.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

jknappva said:


> What a wonderful vest...I know she was delighted. Anyone would be.
> JUnek


I agree. What I've heard described as "wearable art" in quilting terms.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Had a busy few days, but today was best. Got to explore some of the nearby country side and met Darowil in Maleny for morning tea. Had a wonderful chat and some lovely ice cream.
> 
> Also met her hubby David, but had to leave them as I was meeting Mother at a Cent Sale. Took a little longer to get back than I thought but great afternoon was had and I managed to win one prize.
> 
> I would have liked more time with Darowil but both of us are too tightly scheduled over next few days. May have another chance to meet up just before they fly home, wait and see.


We went back and had icecream later it was lovely and David really loved his. He only bought a few books but really loved his rambling in the bookshops.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've missed you!! Welcome back!! Hope all is back to some sort of normalcy and that you're feeling better. I've been worried of how sick you were. Is Spring Break over? Ours is just starting....not finding much time for knitting, that's for sure!



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wonderful sunny Great Bend. I've missed everyone, life happened. I am hoping it has slowed down some and I'll be able to catch up a bit. I will be out and about today will try to read when I can.
> 
> A view from this morning to go with coffee.
> 
> HUGS for everyone. Peaceful healing energies for those in need.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've missed you!! Welcome back!! Hope all is back to some sort of normalcy and that you're feeling better. I've been worried of how sick you were. Is Spring Break over? Ours is just starting....not finding much time for knitting, that's for sure!


Good to be back. Today is still going to be hectic but should slow down starting tomorrow. Colleges have spring break this week the teens don't start until 11th of April. I have been getting a bit of crocheting done nothing completed though. Oh yes I finally finished the last 20 rows on the bow tie scarf from on of the workshops. Jus have to tuck in the ends.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Welcome back NanaCaren :-D


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:



> And finally the completed KF. And I managed to edit it so my SILs face is not there- didn't ask about posting her online so figured I would see if I could remove her face and I did it.


That has turned out so well! What a labour of love. Think I might have to try a KF pattern soon. Maybe going in to summer is not the best time. I never seem to do so much knitting in the summer months. If I started something like this I would have to finish it all in one run - if it got put to one side for a while I might never get back to it! Your trip sounds quite eventful, but I enjoyed your pictures. My DSIL is somewhere near Brisbane at the moment, working there for three months. Will have to see if he has any pictures when he gets home. Glad you're home safely.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wonderful sunny Great Bend. I've missed everyone, life happened. I am hoping it has slowed down some and I'll be able to catch up a bit. I will be out and about today will try to read when I can.
> 
> A view from this morning to go with coffee.
> 
> HUGS for everyone. Peaceful healing energies for those in need.


Welcome back Caren!! Good to see you again. Hugs back to you!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, congratulations on your anniversary, 59 yrs, Wow! What an accomplishment, hope you get to have many more. My friends parents are having their 70th in June, he is 98 & she is 97. Amazing.
> 
> .


70 wow- and who would have expected them to make it that far as they wern't young when they got married either. How is their health?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

GD ice skating yesterday on Lake Louise which is a beautiful spot just north of Banff. They were skiing for a good part of the day and stopped to skate for awhile - then went out for dinner. She is an excellent skier and skater. Such a dear child - she is l0 going on 20 -very smart and very much a mind of her own but a wonderful nature. love her dearly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pity Australia is so huge- I am back to planning going to Goulburn as a safe distance from Lupe- but close enough to be able to visit Fale with luck. My friend is mooting a visit to Canberra as well- sounds quite the prospect of a holiday!


Well Canberra is only an hour away so closer than Campelltown.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> GD ice skating yesterday on Lake Louise which is a beautiful spot just north of Banff. They were skiing for a good part of the day and stopped to skate for awhile - then went out for dinner. She is an excellent skier and skater. Such a dear child - she is l0 going on 20 -very smart and very much a mind of her own but a wonderful nature. love her dearly.


What a great looking place- can't see too much of Kelly she is so rugged up. Something else she will miss if they move.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> I got this in the mail today - I thought it was very funny - hope you do. --- sam
> 
> ...Apolitical Aphorisms
> 
> ...


*Love it- It is the same up here - at least it is starting to look that way'*!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

JuneThought you would get a chuckle out of this. We still have snow everywhere from the storm last Monday. I am sure it will melt in the next day or twobut in a weather story in todays paper, a mother quoted her little boy, who has a birthday in a few days, as saying he thought his birthday was in the spring. His mom said, yes, thats right. He said, in a puzzled way, but theres snow. I can relate.along the eastern side of Virginia it doesnt seem that we should have snow in late March. But we do!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I am using the square fixed one you sent on a shawl right now and am really liking the points and the stitch definition. I would love to get a set of interchangeables but I would like to see the cords first. I have just drooled all over the link!!!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Don't short circuit the computer. :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've heard that. My DH lucked out with a house husband. As an actor, he was home a great deal when she was traveling as a flight attendant. Now he is gone all week and she is finding out just now lucky she was the last 25 years!!!!!


Is he in busy acting or did he take on a job in a different field?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well Canberra is only an hour away so closer than Campelltown.


And I gather the Museum and Art Gallery are well worth a visit!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, they are very different, but the mutton left such a bad memory that anything sheep suffered the consequences!!!! I've never had mutton and glad of it.... Lamb is pricey here and so experimenting to get it right could be a costly adventure.


A few years ago, a friend of Susan's who is from India, prepared a boneless leg of lamb as her mother does it--cut in pieces for skewers, marinated in yogurt and herbs, skewered, and then grilled over the hot coals. Oh my, absolutely delicious and melt-in-your-mouth. We love lamb in many of its appearances at our table.

Ohio Joy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:30am here and it is sunny but cold out.

Gage is home today with a nasty headache. I just got rid of mine. I am home today too. I wish this bug would just get of here.

Going back to catch up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Welcome back Caren!! Good to see you again. Hugs back to you!!


My sentiments, exactly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:30am here and it is sunny but cold out.
> 
> Gage is home today with a nasty headache. I just got rid of mine. I am home today too. I wish this bug would just get of here.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


Sorry to hear of the bugs- has Greg missed this one?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

angelam said:


> What a lovely surprise. I have been told to be ready to be taken out at 12.30 on Sunday. No idea where to! DSIL is still in Australia so I guess it will be me DS, DD, and two GKs for lunch! Enjoy your day! Does our son come down by train or drive all the way? I gather the rail damage at Paignton should be finished by mid April.


The rail damage was at Dawlish so it means that they are running trains from London to Tiverton Parkway then transferring passengers to buses to Plymouth, and the same on the way back. They hope to have a full train service by the beginning of April. I have just booked our lunch for Saturday, ordered in extra treats for the rest of the weekend too. Looking forward to it a lot. 
Sam, I hope Heidi and family enjoy Disney, we had such a great time when we went that we went back a couple of years later. My youngest was ill the first time and the Dr in Orlando noticed he had a heart murmur that no one else had ever spotted. To cut a long story short he ended up having life saving heart surgery here a year later, so it is a place with grateful memories for us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Martina...That is wonderful news about your son giving you exactly what you want for Mother's Day, HIM. Have a wonderful time floating on air. :thumbup: 

Sassafras...How I would love, love,love to see Pema Chodron. We are listening to her on audio books and usually have one of her books going. How special it will be. Would love to fit in your suitcase.
That was a little funny me quoting the information on Angora with my avatar name. Making me giggle.
It makes me so happy to hear how much you accomplished yesterday. It lets us know how much you have improved. I finally gave in and took some of Dr. Teitelbaum's sleep revitalization last night and slept till almost 8 am and fell asleep around midnight. So refreshing to finally have a good night's sleep. Hope that gives me a productive day too. Can't wait to see the results of your new painting knowledge.

Pammie...Understand how hard it is to get any knitting done when you are working from my personal experience. So nice that you will have some time coming up to get out the needles again. Know teaching isn't easy, but thank you for doing it. Important for them to have good quality substitute teachers.:thumbup:

Rookie...Thank you for the recommendation for Karbonz needles. :thumbup: Did you get your new lamp?

Dreamweaver...I must have missed some pages as I see you said you need a maid, etc...I was just thinking the same thing. I know we aren't going out to work but our knitting, needlework, etc., are our passions. The fellow who cleaned the family room and kitchen rug and chairs did a fabulous job. Can't believe it all looks like new. Good timing for the company, I will soon have Spring cleaning all done. Now for the chauffeur to take care of a few things for me and I would be set. Hope you get your hair appointment in but know it is getting close for your company to arrive too. What does one reseal grout with. Is that how people get it from getting bad again and sometimes so quickly? That was cute about Gwen and Marianne having dueling afghans. Do hope the elves make their visit. I'll try leaving out milk for them. Thanks for that tip too.

TNS...My friend says she needs a wife too. We sure could get a lot of knitting done with all these helpers. 

Pacer...I think Matthew will have a very thankful class today with his talents at baking. Sounds like a great cake.:thumbup: 

Sugarsugar...That is nice to know that as sick as daughter has been she is putting the baby first, but as you said, taking that day by day. As for the dad's mom. I'm hoping she is just superstitious about the baby gift and has nothing but good intentions, but it is good that people have warned you so that nothing is done to put any ideas in her head about the baby being theirs. You don't have to assume the worst but knowledge and awareness of what could happen is good!

Darowil...What an eventful trip with so many things happening from Maryanne to the car meeting the cattle grid. So wonderful that the couple who owned the car were actually thankful. It really is so difficult to visit when the music is too loud. The photos are wonderful and I can translate them from flat and small to mountain size, having been in the mountains before. The tree shapes are amazing. Thank you so much for taking and sharing them. Edit...I see from subsequent posts that they are quite different from the Alps and Rockies.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Good afternoon from a bright windy and chilly Fife,a


The Edwina is beautiful- must get back to mine sometime.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wonderful sunny Great Bend. I've missed everyone, life happened. I am hoping it has slowed down some and I'll be able to catch up a bit. I will be out and about today will try to read when I can.
> 
> A view from this morning to go with coffee.
> 
> HUGS for everyone. Peaceful healing energies for those in need.


So glad to hear from you. Life does happen even with the Tea Party! But hope things have settled and every one is well!
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> And finally the completed KF. And I managed to edit it so my SILs face is not there- didn't ask about posting her online so figured I would see if I could remove her face and I did it.


Turned out Amazing!!!! Did she just happen to have a shirt on that matched the color or did you give her that too. What a special gift. Love the 3-D effect. Great job! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I gather the Museum and Art Gallery are well worth a visit!


All sorts of them worth visiting. Well worth a visit if you get the chance


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

June I grew up hearing that you didn't plant your garden (except cold weather items) until after Good Friday. DH and I go through this EVERY year; kind of funny I guess.

Darowil the photos are amazing especially liked the trees. Amazing how they twist around. 

PurpleFi lovely flowers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> All sorts of them worth visiting. Well worth a visit if you get the chance


the suggestion is we may go to Canberra for as long as 4 days- a lot depends on what I end up doing with Ringo- and how much kenneling I can afford!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Simply wonderful! Nice fit on the lady too.



darowil said:


> And finally the completed KF. And I managed to edit it so my SILs face is not there- didn't ask about posting her online so figured I would see if I could remove her face and I did it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie,
> It is Saxon Lady being presented to the Queen at a Garden Party at Buckingham Palalce. She does a lot of work for the Royal British Legion. So Londy Girl and I are going to help her choose some material.


How wonderful for Saxon Lady. Congratulations to her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto to that Rookie....does sound strange.


RookieRetiree said:


> She may be planning on being of extra help when the baby comes and that's what she wants to talk about...but it sure does sound fishy. If given the opportunity, DD or you should be very blunt in asking the question as to what she and BF's intentions are toward the baby? Could make for an interesting answer. Hope it all works out--I'm sure none of the those three realize how complicated relationships can get when there is a baby in the mix.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Turned out Amazing!!!! Did she just happen to have a shirt on that matched the color or did you give her that too. What a special gift. Love the 3-D effect. Great job! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Totally unplanned! It matched peerfectly


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> GD ice skating yesterday on Lake Louise which is a beautiful spot just north of Banff. They were skiing for a good part of the day and stopped to skate for awhile - then went out for dinner. She is an excellent skier and skater. Such a dear child - she is l0 going on 20 -very smart and very much a mind of her own but a wonderful nature. love her dearly.


Looks like Hayley is having lots of COLD fun!
junek


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Looks like Hayley is having lots of COLD fun!
> junek


They will miss the cold weather- they have airline passes as Gayle is still working for AC so they can come out and go skiing quite easily. She also likes surfing and they hope to get a little sail boat. very well adjusted little girl. My son Kelly is quite an athlete too so they have fun together. Hayley is a dear girl.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shirley love the ice sculpture at the skating area on the lake. GD looks like she is having fun too.

WELCOME BACK NanaCaren! You have been sorely missed! Hope all is well and back to the usual pace in your household.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wonderful sunny Great Bend. I've missed everyone, life happened. I am hoping it has slowed down some and I'll be able to catch up a bit. I will be out and about today will try to read when I can.
> 
> A view from this morning to go with coffee.
> 
> HUGS for everyone. Peaceful healing energies for those in need.


Caren, Thank you for the coffee, I sure need it. :thumbup: Good Morning and good to hear from you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie it seems that so far Greg has escaped the sickness around here. 


Saxon Lady I am pleased to hear that you will be recognized by the Queen for all that you do. What an honour. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie it seems that so far Greg has escaped the sickness around here.
> 
> Saxon Lady I am pleased to hear that you will be recognized by the Queen for all that you do. What an honour. :thumbup:


At least one of you is 'on deck'!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> JuneThought you would get a chuckle out of this. We still have snow everywhere from the storm last Monday. I am sure it will melt in the next day or twobut in a weather story in todays paper, a mother quoted her little boy, who has a birthday in a few days, as saying he thought his birthday was in the spring. His mom said, yes, thats right. He said, in a puzzled way, but theres snow. I can relate.along the eastern side of Virginia it doesnt seem that we should have snow in late March. But we do!


Mother Nature needs a swift kick to her butt so she will get busy with spring!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie it seems that so far Greg has escaped the sickness around here.
> 
> Saxon Lady I am pleased to hear that you will be recognized by the Queen for all that you do. What an honour. :thumbup:


Gwen I was always told by Granny not to put the garden in until after the May 24th weekend.

Hi NanaCaren, glad you are back.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds good -- please post a picture when you can. I remember the days of several different Spring Break time periods...made doing something as a family very difficult.

Glad that you see the pace slowing a bit for you.



NanaCaren said:


> Good to be back. Today is still going to be hectic but should slow down starting tomorrow. Colleges have spring break this week the teens don't start until 11th of April. I have been getting a bit of crocheting done nothing completed though. Oh yes I finally finished the last 20 rows on the bow tie scarf from on of the workshops. Jus have to tuck in the ends.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thankful for that. He grounded me from the computer and made me get to bed for rest yesterday afternoon.


Lurker 2 said:


> At least one of you is 'on deck'!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> GD ice skating yesterday on Lake Louise which is a beautiful spot just north of Banff. They were skiing for a good part of the day and stopped to skate for awhile - then went out for dinner. She is an excellent skier and skater. Such a dear child - she is l0 going on 20 -very smart and very much a mind of her own but a wonderful nature. love her dearly.


Looks like a Magical Ice/Snow world with your precious GD in it. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I must get off of the computer. Sydney has another round of puppy shots today so I need to get dressed in something other than my pjs. TTYL

Oh, Cathy (sugar sugar) thanks for the picture of the dog toy. I'll keep an eye out for one similar to it. Gotta spoil that fur baby!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thankful for that. He grounded me from the computer and made me get to bed for rest yesterday afternoon.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Purplefi- just saw a posting from inkie in Holland. It is purple day in Holland. (epilepsy remembrance day)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Totally unplanned! It matched peerfectly


That was a moment meant to be. Can't believe she had something on that matched. Synchronicity. Must have really put a smile on your face when you saw that.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> June I grew up hearing that you didn't plant your garden (except cold weather items) until after Good Friday. DH and I go through this EVERY year; kind of funny I guess.
> 
> Darowil the photos are amazing especially liked the trees. Amazing how they twist around.
> 
> PurpleFi lovely flowers.


The neighbor down the street has acquired a collapsible greenhouse...where she can start things earlier. She is a very enthusiastic gardener...I just wait until I can plant outdoors...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie...Enjoy those new windows. Will even help keep the house cooler in summer when it gets really hot. 

PurpleFi...The flowers are splendid. Blowing and so cold here. Snow on and off but not hard so far. What fun meeting the Queen. Quite an honor.

ChrisE...Poor little guy all confused about his birthday being in Spring with snow all over the place. I don't blame him one bit. Especially as far south as you are. I would love a greenhouse. That is a lucky lady to have one.

Gagesmom...Sorry you are both still not feeling well. Sure is holding on with Gage.

Martina...So glad they caught the heart murmur and saved his life.

Sam...Sure hope Heidi and family are finally able to enjoy vacation and that your leg is going to be alright. It didn't sound good.

I really have to get off now and get to work. If you see me back on, kick me off as I still have lots to do. Even with company coming still have bills to be paid and need to eat,n get to the post, etc.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Welcome back NanaCaren :-D


Thanks good to be back. :-D


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am up and about today. Been out with the dog this morning. Still in my pj's and am going to probably put a movie in and curl up with the puppies under a blanket.

I realized yesterday that you shouldn't knit when you don't feel well. Everything that I got knit yesterday had to be ripped out.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Welcome back Caren!! Good to see you again. Hugs back to you!!


Thank you :-D Hugs are welcome right now. Just got off the phone with my son him and the two granddaughters were hit by a car this morning while they were crossing the street on their way to school. They are in hospital getting checked out right now. He said they are only bumped and bruised from what he could see.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh no....prayers that everyone is okay and DS got all the driver's information...Sending lots of hugs.



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you :-D Hugs are welcome right now. Just got off the phone with my son him and the two granddaughters were hit by a car this morning while they were crossing the street on their way to school. They are in hospital getting checked out right now. He said they are only bumped and bruised from what he could see.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no....prayers that everyone is okay and DS got all the driver's information...Sending lots of hugs.


ditto


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you :-D Hugs are welcome right now. Just got off the phone with my son him and the two granddaughters were hit by a car this morning while they were crossing the street on their way to school. They are in hospital getting checked out right now. He said they are only bumped and bruised from what he could see.


What....Oh No!!! So sorry to hear this Caren. Just unbelievable, but thankful they seem ok. Hugs and Bushels of them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no....prayers that everyone is okay and DS got all the driver's information...Sending lots of hugs.


I am waiting patiently for an update, I have Seth today and a bunch of other things I need to get done. All that will help a bit to keep my mind off of it for now. All the information was gotten by the police, first thing Dan did was call 911. He was talking to his wife when it happened so she heard everything as it went down.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is a link for the newsletter for knitting from Meg Swanson, daughter of E. Zimmerman in case anyone is interested. No back to work for me. Took a break to eat.

http://www.schoolhousepress.com/SHPNL24.pdf


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That was a moment meant to be. Can't believe she had something on that matched. Synchronicity. Must have really put a smile on your face when you saw that.


It didn't stay on long though- too hot even though it was night time. She can't wait for winter when she can really wear it.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you :-D Hugs are welcome right now. Just got off the phone with my son him and the two granddaughters were hit by a car this morning while they were crossing the street on their way to school. They are in hospital getting checked out right now. He said they are only bumped and bruised from what he could see.


Hope all are well. Would have to be upsetting for them. I live near a school and try not to walk the dog during pickup and dropoff times. Some of the parents must be running late...they drive so recklessly. Not that being late is an excuse, of course.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> It didn't stay on long though- too hot even though it was night time. She can't wait for winter when she can really wear it.


Yes, even though we have been colder than normal, you have been hotter than normal. I just read where west of the Rockies has been hotter than normal and East has been colder, so the two have offset each other for temps here in the US. Just hope the two don't meet up or we are in for some really huge storms.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Dreamweaver wrote:
> Well
> .... I need a maid, yard man, cook and personal shopper to free up some time!
> 
> ......And a 'wife' as a dear female friend in the US used to say......


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Caren how terrible for your son and GDs and what must it have like for his wife hearing it happen! It is very scary when that happens. Don't think I had ever run so fast when Vicky came running into the tube station saying I think Maryanne got hit by a car. She was battered and bruised and a cut above her eye but nothing serious. The driver had been out drinking all night. Very badly shaken, don't think he did that again. This was many years ago in London- never did get to Cambridge where we had been planning on going .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Yes, even though we have been colder than normal, you have been hotter than normal. I just read where west of the Rockies has been hotter than normal and East has been colder, so the two have offset each other for temps here in the US. Just hope the two don't meet up or we are in for some really huge storms.


And what are you doing here? Thought you wanted to be kicked off- so skat now.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Caren I hope all involved in the accident recover quickly.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like a wonderful time for you guys to get together - lots of love!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Just watched the news and we are suppose to get have temps below freezing tonight; hard freeze. Can I just say "I told you so" when I told DH it was a bit early to plant the garden with the exception of the lettuce? Suggested toni that he put some kind of cover/tarp over the plants tonight in addition to the hay but he says he will just plant again. Pftttt. Told him so! LOL....oh well, as long as he is having fun is all that really matters.
> 
> I'm really excited about this coming weekend. I'm going up to Marianne's Thursday and stay there until Sunday while C goes out of town. We are going to have our own mini KAP and knit away. Also going to go out for some good Mexican food. DH is going to be headed to Maggie Valley, NC to help our friend retile his bathroom and then together they are going to be finishing a small construction job; think it is finishing off a closed in porch
> interior. DD will be having a friend of her's staying a few nights with her and along with all our dogs I'm not concerned. It's almost like we are each having a mini vaca from each other...LOL. Marianne is having snow flurries this evening but thank goodness the ground is too warm for it to stick. I'll be so glad when Spring is truly here with the warm weather.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have wanted a greenhouse. Marianne has mentioned that she has one but hasn't put it up this year (I haven't seen it) I should start some seeds and put them on my glassed in front porch but since my cats pretty much live there I just know they will mess with them. Besides, right now my glass porch needs some major organizing/cleaning.



ChrisEl said:


> The neighbor down the street has acquired a collapsible greenhouse...where she can start things earlier. She is a very enthusiastic gardener...I just wait until I can plant outdoors...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my Caren!!! You folks have really had a time with car accidents this year. Hope bumps and bruises are all and that they heal quickly. Prayers and healing vibes sent your way.


NanaCaren said:


> Thank you :-D Hugs are welcome right now. Just got off the phone with my son him and the two granddaughters were hit by a car this morning while they were crossing the street on their way to school. They are in hospital getting checked out right now. He said they are only bumped and bruised from what he could see.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh, had the date wrong for the vet appointment...not until next Wednesday. I called to verify the time and have never even left the house.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, had the date wrong for the vet appointment...not until next Wednesday. I called to verify the time and have never even left the house.


Thank goodness you checked it out- saves getting Sydney out in the car for no purpose!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you :-D Hugs are welcome right now. Just got off the phone with my son him and the two granddaughters were hit by a car this morning while they were crossing the street on their way to school. They are in hospital getting checked out right now. He said they are only bumped and bruised from what he could see.


That is very scary. Hoping that there are no serious injuries.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, I would love if we could go to Pema workshop together. You, of course, are closer to her monastery. She seems to come to Bay area every other year. So glad you got good nights sleep.
Caren, pray your DGD's okay. What a terrible accident.
Darowil, love the pics. Rainforest amazing. Plug volcano scenery familiar to our area also. Amazing vest.
Valerie, in case you are reading this hope you are out of pain and recovering quickly.
it is a blustery day and we may get a smidgen of rain. Yes.
Julie, when are you planning to see Fale.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, I would love if we could go to Pema workshop together. You, of course, are closer to her monastery. She seems to come to Bay area every other year. So glad you got good nights sleep.
> Caren, pray your DGD's okay. What a terrible accident.
> Darowil, love the pics. Rainforest amazing. Plug volcano scenery familiar to our area also. Amazing vest.
> Valerie, in case you are reading this hope you are out of pain and recovering quickly.
> ...


At the very earliest it will be October, but nothing is fixed yet.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Hope all are well. Would have to be upsetting for them. I live near a school and try not to walk the dog during pickup and dropoff times. Some of the parents must be running late...they drive so recklessly. Not that being late is an excuse, of course.


They were not to the school area yet. It happened a block from their house. There are near misses in the school drive quite often he says. No one is hit and knocked down from it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you :-D Hugs are welcome right now. Just got off the phone with my son him and the two granddaughters were hit by a car this morning while they were crossing the street on their way to school. They are in hospital getting checked out right now. He said they are only bumped and bruised from what he could see.


Oh dear lord, glad they are only bumped and bruised, but still terribly scary. I imagine that call took a few years off your life. 
Hugs and Love.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to knit some...TTYL


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

We had a dust storm in the Phoenix area yesterday. It's like driving in brown fog. Fortunately this was not a bad one- no serious accidents. Today, it is still windy and there is an air quality alert. We will have to take our daily walk at the mall


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you :-D Hugs are welcome right now. Just got off the phone with my son him and the two granddaughters were hit by a car this morning while they were crossing the street on their way to school. They are in hospital getting checked out right now. He said they are only bumped and bruised from what he could see.


Oh dear! Hope they are only bumps and bruises. They're bound to be a bit shocked too. Being hit by a car is no small thing even if the injuries are minor. I bet you're in shock too after that news. Healing hugs for all of you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ditto


I am on phone with Dan right now getting an update.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now for some of the trees in the rainforest we took a walk through.


Sounds like you trip is a very mixed bag..... Sorry Marianne decided to throw a monkey wrench in the works. Very unusual, but my youngest opened up and ended up on a bit of a crying jag with some memories of her sister really letting her down and hurting her when she most needed help. I was taken by surprise and not knowing what to do, but probably stay out if it and pick an appropriate time make a comment.

Those trees are just fascinating

So glad the KF was appreciated. Looking forward to seeing those pictures.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I am very anxious for the new windows....have needed them for several years, but with helping DD out financially for a couple years, just didn't make it possible---but this winter with it's sub zero and high winds just blew through the house and we just knew we had to do it....both of us have been freezing the last couple of weeks and just can't seem to warm up....some sun and new windows should help plenty...and tax breaks plus lower energy bills should offset the cost quite a bit---plus the furnace and air conditioner shouldn't have to work as hard so should last longer. Besides, they'll all be clean and the light in the house will be bright--No window washing until July or so!! Yea.


I had forgotten about the tax break.. We are horrid about ever getting windows washed,,though I did have a man come do them all a bit ago. I would love the ones that tilt in so they could all be done from inside . Mom has wonderful ones..... Ours are ancient.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> And finally the completed KF. And I managed to edit it so my SILs face is not there- didn't ask about posting her online so figured I would see if I could remove her face and I did it.


Turned out great and fits! That is always the hard part for me when knitting for someone else.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Talked with sisters since on a special diet for Hashimotos to see where we can go out to eat. Got a call from DS wanting to see us before he leaves on tour and his wife hadn't told him about my sisters and Bill's sister and her DH coming to stay this weekend, so now he will be able to join all of us for dinner!! DIL and GK's have rehearsals. He was calling from the doctor's as DGD is having a bad asthma attack. Think it might be set off by this bug that is going around as she is nauseous too.

Apparently Chris is in more pain with this surgery than the last but able to take Vicadin this time. He is stronger than last time although still quite dizzy. No bad news, so if we needed good news, I believe this is very good. Thank you all for all your support and prayers.

I'm done working for a while. Took a pill for a migraine and I just feel so tired. A nap will give the pill time to work and then I can get in some more time on the house. It will be fun having every bedroom filled again. Darowil, just saw your Skat....Thanks, I needed that. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

Julie, glad plans seemto be progressing toward going to see Fale. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good to be back. Today is still going to be hectic but should slow down starting tomorrow. Colleges have spring break this week the teens don't start until 11th of April. I have been getting a bit of crocheting done nothing completed though. Oh yes I finally finished the last 20 rows on the bow tie scarf from on of the workshops. Jus have to tuck in the ends.


Glad you are back,, if only fleeting. Between Spring break... Easter break and all the end of year shows, trips and such, I need to be three people to keep up with the youngin's so I can just imagine your place......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Did it again. Fat fingers...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Is he in busy acting or did he take on a job in a different field?


He did a lot of training films for an oil company and the head guy just loves mark and told him to please consider coming to work for him as a safety training officer. After 28 years, he has taken is first full-time, benefits and stock options job. (We laugh that he is still acting because he had absolutely NO training or creds for this work......). He is still acting and doing lots of voice overs when he is in town. Unfortunately, he was asked to go to NY and reprise a role he is rather well known for, but no way he can do that with a full work schedule..... Dre'a is learning just how hard it is to be a "single" mom with two teens, a dog, a house and a flying schedule!!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you :-D Hugs are welcome right now. Just got off the phone with my son him and the two granddaughters were hit by a car this morning while they were crossing the street on their way to school. They are in hospital getting checked out right now. He said they are only bumped and bruised from what he could see.


Oh, Caren. How scary....your children are NOT having luck with cars this winter! I'm praying they're all doing fine with no serious injuries. But I'm sure it was very traumatic, especially for the girls.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Turned out great and fits! That is always the hard part for me when knitting for someone else.


Especially when doing a pattern with only one size that would be too complicated to adjust (though I have done enough now to plan to try to do a square for the afghan). I used a heavier yarn weight and knitted not knowing just what size either. She told us that she preferred things loose and gave some idea of size but a lot of good luck in it that was for sure.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

jheiens said:


> A few years ago, a friend of Susan's who is from India, prepared a boneless leg of lamb as her mother does it--cut in pieces for skewers, marinated in yogurt and herbs, skewered, and then grilled over the hot coals. Oh my, absolutely delicious and melt-in-your-mouth. We love lamb in many of its appearances at our table.
> 
> Ohio Joy


My Lebanese neighbors do some good versions..... And I am now willing to taste... Just no good at cooking it!!!! I am sure quality makes a huge difference and his brother is in the meat business so they get the very best....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:30am here and it is sunny but cold out.
> 
> Gage is home today with a nasty headache. I just got rid of mine. I am home today too. I wish this bug would just get of here.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


Darn, that is lingering. I think you both may be pushing too hard to get back on the swing of things. An extra day home may do wonders..... Feel better, SOON.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

martina said:


> .
> Sam, I hope Heidi and family enjoy Disney, we had such a great time when we went that we went back a couple of years later. My youngest was ill the first time and the Dr in Orlando noticed he had a heart murmur that no one else had ever spotted. To cut a long story short he ended up having life saving heart surgery here a year later, so it is a place with grateful memories for us.


Isn't it strange now fate puts us in the right place at the right time? Thank goodness you were made aware of his condition so that you weren't blindsided later......


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I will head off to bed as it is after 3am (how did it get that late? thought it was 2ish!). Thats what comes of having an afternoon nap, knew I shouldn't but just felt I couldn't keep going. Should have gone out for a walk instead. Have the KP catchup this morning.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Talked with sisters since on a special diet for Hashimotos to see where we can go out to eat. Got a call from DS wanting to see us before he leaves on tour and his wife hadn't told him about my sisters and Bill's sister and her DH coming to stay this weekend, so now he will be able to join all of us for dinner!! DIL and GK's have rehearsals. He was calling from the doctor's as DGD is having a bad asthma attack. Think it might be set off by this bug that is going around as she is nauseous too.
> 
> Apparently Chris is in more pain with this surgery than the last but able to take Vicadin this time. He is stronger than last time although still quite dizzy. No bad news, so if we needed good news, I believe this is very good. Thank you all for all your support and prayers.
> 
> ...


I'm still keeping Chris in my prayers and will add you since you seem to have a migraine way too often. I hope you are feeling well when the company gets there so you can enjoy them.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Latest I heard this afternoon about the mudslide...there are now 106 people still missing and 8 confirmed dead....such a tragedy. And the sad news about the Malaysian airplane being declared lost at sea...not much good news today.
> 
> Junek


~~~What's even sadder about this disaster is that the governemnt had been warned that this exact event would happen, in this place. Still, they permitted building to take place. I assume they did not tell the homeowners about the report predicting the mudslide. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :-(


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I hope everyone is ok and having a good day. At work so can't stay on.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Martina...That is wonderful news about your son giving you exactly what you want for Mother's Day, HIM. Have a wonderful time floating on air. :thumbup:
> 
> Sassafras..
> Dreamweaver...I must have missed some pages as I see you said you need a maid, etc...I was just thinking the same thing. I know we aren't going out to work but our knitting, needlework, etc., are our passions. The fellow who cleaned the family room and kitchen rug and chairs did a fabulous job. Can't believe it all looks like new. Good timing for the company, I will soon have Spring cleaning all done. Now for the chauffeur to take care of a few things for me and I would be set. Hope you get your hair appointment in but know it is getting close for your company to arrive too. What does one reseal grout with. Is that how people get it from getting bad again and sometimes so quickly? That was cute about Gwen and Marianne having dueling afghans. Do hope the elves make their visit. I'll try leaving out milk for them. Thanks for that tip too.
> .


There is a clear liquid resealer that is sort of like a clear poly.. Though it isn't permanent. It makes a hard seal so that purpose grout and unglazed tiles have a shinier and harder finish and clean easier.

Yes, have to leave on a couple hours to spend the night with the girls, the house is still not finished, sis comes tomorrow afternoon and I am sitting here instead of working. It is cold, grey, gloomy and going to rain so I have no get up and go, not even to the hairdresser. Guess it will wait till they leave.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you :-D Hugs are welcome right now. Just got off the phone with my son him and the two granddaughters were hit by a car this morning while they were crossing the street on their way to school. They are in hospital getting checked out right now. He said they are only bumped and bruised from what he could see.


Your clan and cars are having a bad round. I think we need to send you mass amounts of bubble wrap for everyone. So glad it looks like bumps and bruises..... But surely scared the girls something fierce. Healing and calming vibes headed your way...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jynx, will look for reseller in hardware store.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh, had the date wrong for the vet appointment...not until next Wednesday. I called to verify the time and have never even left the house.


No need to get dressed! I'm gong to put comfy jammies on as soon as I get to the girls .... Unless I have to take them out to dinner... Kips it and knit or computer is the name of today"s tune.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Especially when doing a pattern with only one size that would be too complicated to adjust (though I have done enough now to plan to try to do a square for the afghan). I used a heavier yarn weight and knitted not knowing just what size either. She told us that she preferred things loose and gave some idea of size but a lot of good luck in it that was for sure.


Serendipity is a wonderful thing. Adjusting something with that much patterning would be a real plain..... X


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

update everyone is home safely bumped and banged up but nothing broken unless you count the violin, water bottle and glasses. Have to run and get the rest of my day finished life goes on. 
Thank you to everyone for the hugs will pass them on.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, caught up on here so going to give myself s half hr to do a few visible chores and then pack....I'm sure Miss Maggie would like some company and she can take me for a walk before the rain...... A nap sounds even better,,, but need to get to bed early trip night to get the girls out the door on Thurs.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~What's even sadder about this disaster is that the governemnt had been warned that this exact event would happen, in this place. Still, they permitted building to take place. I assume they did not tell the homeowners about the report predicting the mudslide. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :-(


What is the source you have for this info, Carol? I'd like to read more about it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Just stopping in quickly to let you all know that moms surgery has been moved up to tomorrow (Thursday US time) have to be at hospital at 6:30 a.m. and she will be the first surgery so probably into surgery between 7 and 7:30, appreciate all prayers we can get. Will let you know how it goes as soon as I can.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Will certainly keep her in my prayers and so glad they were able to get her in sooner. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> update everyone is home safely bumped and banged up but nothing broken unless you count the violin, water bottle and glasses. Have to run and get the rest of my day finished life goes on.
> Thank you to everyone for the hugs will pass them on.


I'm so glad everyone is all right except for bumps and bruises that will heal with time. But having the replace the violin and glasses I'm sure will take time. But, at least, with the driver's insurance to pay for the replacement, it won't be costly except with time.
Hugs, to all of you.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Talked with sisters since on a special diet for Hashimotos to see where we can go out to eat. Got a call from DS wanting to see us before he leaves on tour and his wife hadn't told him about my sisters and Bill's sister and her DH coming to stay this weekend, so now he will be able to join all of us for dinner!! DIL and GK's have rehearsals. He was calling from the doctor's as DGD is having a bad asthma attack. Think it might be set off by this bug that is going around as she is nauseous too.
> 
> Apparently Chris is in more pain with this surgery than the last but able to take Vicadin this time. He is stronger than last time although still quite dizzy. No bad news, so if we needed good news, I believe this is very good. Thank you all for all your support and prayers.
> 
> ...


It is more a a plan in principle at present!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Just stopping in quickly to let you all know that moms surgery has been moved up to tomorrow (Thursday US time) have to be at hospital at 6:30 a.m. and she will be the first surgery so probably into surgery between 7 and 7:30, appreciate all prayers we can get. Will let you know how it goes as soon as I can.


So glad the surgeon moved her to a quicker surgery date! And of course, the prayers will continue. 
Hugs to both of you,
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~What's even sadder about this disaster is that the governemnt had been warned that this exact event would happen, in this place. Still, they permitted building to take place. I assume they did not tell the homeowners about the report predicting the mudslide. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :thumbdown: :-(


No doubt more interested in collecting the dollar.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is Bonnie's latest quilting project - she sent me this information with it. (Shirley)

Shirley,
This our latest project from the Quilt Club, the woven tumbling block table runner. The center is 2.5 inch strips from 3 different fabrics woven together, then the borders are added. Each side has different colored borders so it is reversible. I"ll send a photo of the other side too.

'This thing took days - don't think I will make another but I do like it' First time I have used Batiks' Bonnie


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> 70 wow- and who would have expected them to make it that far as they wern't young when they got married either. How is their health?


He is in amazing health but she has alzheimers, not sure how he manages to look after her but is doing it so far. I keep thinking we will hear he has sat down & died, then she will have to go to a nursing home. So often the caregiver goes first.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> And isn't that a gorgeous angora rabbit. Hmmmm, I might just be partial to that. That one sure doesn't look abused at all. There was a video, even on KP that was referred to and it was awful. Showing angora production in China and it was extreme cruelty to the rabbits, so they were saying not to buy angora.


Explains about the China video. They have very little respect for humans let alone animals. IMHO Just goes to show you that we need to buy homegrown whenever possible. 
Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Are those the square metal ones?


Knitter's Pride has the Karbonz which are made of carbon fiber. Haves a shiny tip and a black section then silver before the cable. They also have Nova cubics which are silver and square. Neither one of mine seem too pointy. I'll try to get a pic of both later.

Kathy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> They will miss the cold weather- they have airline passes as Gayle is still working for AC so they can come out and go skiing quite easily. She also likes surfing and they hope to get a little sail boat. very well adjusted little girl. My son Kelly is quite an athlete too so they have fun together. Hayley is a dear girl.


There is a ski resort on Vancouver Island near Comox so they won't have to go too far to ski.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you :-D Hugs are welcome right now. Just got off the phone with my son him and the two granddaughters were hit by a car this morning while they were crossing the street on their way to school. They are in hospital getting checked out right now. He said they are only bumped and bruised from what he could see.


OMG, glad no one was seriously hurt. YOur family has really been having vehicle troubles lately, hopefully this is the last one, isn't it the 3rd. Seems things come in 3's.

Glad to see you back here.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie I hope your plans succeed. 
Pup Lover, your Mum is in my prayers.
Bonnie, what a beautiful table runner. 
I have to wait in tomorrow for a delivery so will be sitting and crocheting , or knitting, and some drying. I hope it arrives early as I need the boxes for packing as I can't do any more till I have them. 
The agent phoned and said the y have changed the listing of the house. Yesterday's viewer left them a message saying she had forgotten about the viewing but they can't get hold of her.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just learned that one of our DS's good buddies (all through Jr.High and H.S., their whole group of about 6 guys & 5 girls were always at our house and we were honorary parents) and his wife have just had their twin babies....it was a high risk pregnancy, but they made it through to 33 weeks and each one is almost 4 lbs. One boy and one girl...they'll stay in the hospital for awhile in the NICU, but are doing fine--just need a few more weeks under the lights. Mom and Dad are over the moon!! They live in FL so I don't know when I'll get to see them...their real Grandma and Grandpa still live nearby so I'm hoping to meet them sometime this summer. It's so fun watching these fine young people grow up and become parents!!

Decided to throw some baby back ribs in the oven when we went out with DGS for a play date with some of his pre-school class. House sure smelled strange when we walked back in -- combination of roasting pork and window calking! Once the BBQ sauce is on them and that aroma fills the house, it should be okay again. The workmen have them all in an calked--they just have to finish replacing all the aluminum frames on Saturday....it feels warmer in here already!!

JoAnn's didn't have the Ott Light I want, but the trucks come in on Thursday a.m.'s so I'll try to find time to go back early tomorrow. There's another coupon on their website so I should get a good bit off rather than paying full price.

Glad to hear that Dan and family are back home at Caren's....I hope it's not too much of a hassle replacing all the broken things...just more to deal with, but hope injuries heal quickly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

PupLover, glad they are getting your moms surgery done soon, hopefully a quick recovery.

Darowil, sounds like you had an eventful trip, those cattle guards can be tricky if you hit them wrong. Love the scenic photos, always nice to see things in other parts of the world. 
Purplefi, love the flowers. Exciting for your friend to meet the Queen.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is Bonnie's latest quilting project - she sent me this information with it. (Shirley)
> 
> Shirley,
> This our latest project from the Quilt Club, the woven tumbling block table runner. The center is 2.5 inch strips from 3 different fabrics woven together, then the borders are added. Each side has different colored borders so it is reversible. I"ll send a photo of the other side too.
> ...


This is really lovely. I like Batiks a lot---these colors are great together.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dawn...glad your Mom is being seen and surgery has been scheduled earlier---lots of prayers and hugs headed your way.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> update everyone is home safely bumped and banged up but nothing broken unless you count the violin, water bottle and glasses. Have to run and get the rest of my day finished life goes on.
> Thank you to everyone for the hugs will pass them on.


Thank goodness they are all fine except for the bumps and bruises. Probably will be a bit sorer tomorrow. Healing thoughts to them all.

And welcome back. Hope the hectic days are behind you some. Haves the cows started calving ? And how is the little piggy? I've forgotten his name. Must be getting big by now.

Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Just stopping in quickly to let you all know that moms surgery has been moved up to tomorrow (Thursday US time) have to be at hospital at 6:30 a.m. and she will be the first surgery so probably into surgery between 7 and 7:30, appreciate all prayers we can get. Will let you know how it goes as soon as I can.


Glad to hear that they are getting her in before next week. Healing thoughts for you all.

Kathy


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Still in Duncan. Am thinking about asking for an empty move to Knoxville or Atlanta. Had such a good week last week, knew that this one would be lousy. That and this diet isn't helping. Did have Thai today but kept it to clear soup ( Tom Yum) and a salad they call Yum salad with chicken. It was very tasty but I an hungry again. Will pull out my miso soup, I think and grab a side salad at Wendy's.

Still cold here but the sun is out and I took a nap sitting in my driver's seat with the sun coming in the window. 

Bonnie, the guilt runner is fab. Love that it is reversible and beautiful colors.

Darowil, the photos are impressive. Huge trees and the volcanic mountains are stunning. I remember as trip in northern AZ that the geology class I was taking went on. We got to walk on the ancient lava flows. Had a wonderful teacher who was a working geologist and knew so much. 

Gwen, nice that you called and verified the appointment. Saved you a trip. My DS has a German Shepard who isn't a year yet. She's huge. I'll post a pic I took last month. She is really good with the kids and absolutely adores my son.

Off to get some food. Take care all,

Kathy

Oh, have all the knitting done on the panda. Now to stuff and sew up. Have to find the eyes and nose first, though.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Caren so happy that there were no serious injuries and all are home.

Pup so happy to hear that your moms surgery was moved up. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

So I left my knitting spot and look what happened.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi everyone, just a quick pop in to say hi and send positive thoughts and prayers to everyone, Sam hope your leg is OK, not a good thing to happen, hope it heals quickly. Julie loved chatting to you, you are such a lovely lady. 
((((((((((((((((hugs to all))))))))))))))) 
just finished a jumper for me, never knitted aanything quite like this was done, from bottom front right up and over to bottom back, doiing the sleeves that are slight batwing by increasing and decreasing as you go. Enjoyed doing it and considering doing another after I have finished the christening gown I have on my needles. I also plan to knit a hodded sleeping bag for my nephews baby that is expected in Sept. We are all overjoyed on the news about the new arrival as they lost a baby last year, everything is going well this time thank goodness. lyn x


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Melyn that is beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie I hope your plans succeed.
> Pup Lover, your Mum is in my prayers.
> Bonnie, what a beautiful table runner.
> I have to wait in tomorrow for a delivery so will be sitting and crocheting , or knitting, and some drying. I hope it arrives early as I need the boxes for packing as I can't do any more till I have them.
> The agent phoned and said the y have changed the listing of the house. Yesterday's viewer left them a message saying she had forgotten about the viewing but they can't get hold of her.


Sorry to hear of the mix up over the viewer! 
I certainly hope the plans work out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie I hope your plans succeed.
> Pup Lover, your Mum is in my prayers.
> Bonnie, what a beautiful table runner.
> I have to wait in tomorrow for a delivery so will be sitting and crocheting , or knitting, and some drying. I hope it arrives early as I need the boxes for packing as I can't do any more till I have them.
> The agent phoned and said the y have changed the listing of the house. Yesterday's viewer left them a message saying she had forgotten about the viewing but they can't get hold of her.


Had a feeling I had a Gwenie here!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melyn, lovely sweater & such pretty yarn. Very dressy.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Melvyn, that is a lovely sweater.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And finally the completed KF. And I managed to edit it so my SILs face is not there- didn't ask about posting her online so figured I would see if I could remove her face and I did it.


Fabulous top!....and your other scenic pics are wonderful too, such strangely shaped mountains.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wonderful sunny Great Bend. I've missed everyone, life happened. I am hoping it has slowed down some and I'll be able to catch up a bit. I will be out and about today will try to read when I can.
> 
> A view from this morning to go with coffee.
> 
> HUGS for everyone. Peaceful healing energies for those in need.


Lovely to have you back Caren! :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is Bonnie's latest quilting project - she sent me this information with it. (Shirley)
> 
> Shirley,
> This our latest project from the Quilt Club, the woven tumbling block table runner. The center is 2.5 inch strips from 3 different fabrics woven together, then the borders are added. Each side has different colored borders so it is reversible. I"ll send a photo of the other side too.
> ...


That is so great. I can imagine the patience it took to make this. It's beautiful, Bonnie. And thanks to Shirley for post it for us to see.
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is Bonnie's latest quilting project - she sent me this information with it. (Shirley)
> 
> Shirley,
> This our latest project from the Quilt Club, the woven tumbling block table runner. The center is 2.5 inch strips from 3 different fabrics woven together, then the borders are added. Each side has different colored borders so it is reversible. I"ll send a photo of the other side too.
> ...


Bonnie - that is beautiful work. You say it took you days to do it - it would have taken me months and then not finished up like yours! You should be very proud of yourself. x


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just learned that one of our DS's good buddies (all through Jr.High and H.S., their whole group of about 6 guys & 5 girls were always at our house and we were honorary parents) and his wife have just had their twin babies....it was a high risk pregnancy, but they made it through to 33 weeks and each one is almost 4 lbs. One boy and one girl...they'll stay in the hospital for awhile in the NICU, but are doing fine--just need a few more weeks under the lights. Mom and Dad are over the moon!! They live in FL so I don't know when I'll get to see them...their real Grandma and Grandpa still live nearby so I'm hoping to meet them sometime this summer. It's so fun watching these fine young people grow up and become parents!!
> 
> Decided to throw some baby back ribs in the oven when we went out with DGS for a play date with some of his pre-school class. House sure smelled strange when we walked back in -- combination of roasting pork and window calking! Once the BBQ sauce is on them and that aroma fills the house, it should be okay again. The workmen have them all in an calked--they just have to finish replacing all the aluminum frames on Saturday....it feels warmer in here already!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations to the new parents. So glad everything turned out fine for mom and babies.
I think Caren's son,Dan, lives in Canada....but I may be wrong.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Still in Duncan. Am thinking about asking for an empty move to Knoxville or Atlanta. Had such a good week last week, knew that this one would be lousy. That and this diet isn't helping. Did have Thai today but kept it to clear soup ( Tom Yum) and a salad they call Yum salad with chicken. It was very tasty but I an hungry again. Will pull out my miso soup, I think and grab a side salad at Wendy's.
> 
> Still cold here but the sun is out and I took a nap sitting in my driver's seat with the sun coming in the window.
> 
> ...


She's really beautiful and she definitely is large!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Caren so happy that there were no serious injuries and all are home.
> 
> Pup so happy to hear that your moms surgery was moved up. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> So I left my knitting spot and look what happened.


And THEY know you were just keeping the seat warm for them. They're as bad as my cat...whichever chair I'm not in, she's in. So I have to make her move. So we play musical chairs with my wheelchair and recliner all day.
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no....prayers that everyone is okay and DS got all the driver's information...Sending lots of hugs.


Me too.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick pop in to say hi and send positive thoughts and prayers to everyone, Sam hope your leg is OK, not a good thing to happen, hope it heals quickly. Julie loved chatting to you, you are such a lovely lady.
> ((((((((((((((((hugs to all)))))))))))))))
> just finished a jumper for me, never knitted aanything quite like this was done, from bottom front right up and over to bottom back, doiing the sleeves that are slight batwing by increasing and decreasing as you go. Enjoyed doing it and considering doing another after I have finished the christening gown I have on my needles. I also plan to knit a hodded sleeping bag for my nephews baby that is expected in Sept. We are all overjoyed on the news about the new arrival as they lost a baby last year, everything is going well this time thank goodness. lyn x


Wonderful news for your nephew and wife...I hope the pregnancy is a good one.
Your sweater is beautiful...It sounds like an interesting pattern and I love that sparkly yarn.
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kehinkle, son's shepherd is a beauty.
Bonnie, love tumbling blocks runner. My first quilt was tumbling blocks. Cut by hand with cardboard templates sewed by hand, quilted by hand. Still have it. Will take pix.
Caren, glad all well.
It is really gusting outside. I'm tucked back in bed til I go to sangha tonight.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Just stopping in quickly to let you all know that moms surgery has been moved up to tomorrow (Thursday US time) have to be at hospital at 6:30 a.m. and she will be the first surgery so probably into surgery between 7 and 7:30, appreciate all prayers we can get. Will let you know how it goes as soon as I can.


That's good news Mel. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is Bonnie's latest quilting project - she sent me this information with it. (Shirley)
> 
> Shirley,
> This our latest project from the Quilt Club, the woven tumbling block table runner. The center is 2.5 inch strips from 3 different fabrics woven together, then the borders are added. Each side has different colored borders so it is reversible. I"ll send a photo of the other side too.
> ...


Beautiful work! :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> update everyone is home safely bumped and banged up but nothing broken unless you count the violin, water bottle and glasses. Have to run and get the rest of my day finished life goes on.
> Thank you to everyone for the hugs will pass them on.


Having played one myself. The violin is not a cheap thing and. Either are eyeglasses. Hope they are all replaced by the driver's insurance quickly. Glad no broken bones...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Just stopping in quickly to let you all know that moms surgery has been moved up to tomorrow (Thursday US time) have to be at hospital at 6:30 a.m. and she will be the first surgery so probably into surgery between 7 and 7:30, appreciate all prayers we can get. Will let you know how it goes as soon as I can.


You are all surrounded in prayers... I'm so glad they squeezed her into the schedule and being the first one means the Dr. Is nice and fresh too. She will feel so much better.......


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick pop in to say hi and send positive thoughts and prayers to everyone, Sam hope your leg is OK, not a good thing to happen, hope it heals quickly. Julie loved chatting to you, you are such a lovely lady.
> ((((((((((((((((hugs to all)))))))))))))))
> just finished a jumper for me, never knitted aanything quite like this was done, from bottom front right up and over to bottom back, doiing the sleeves that are slight batwing by increasing and decreasing as you go. Enjoyed doing it and considering doing another after I have finished the christening gown I have on my needles. I also plan to knit a hodded sleeping bag for my nephews baby that is expected in Sept. We are all overjoyed on the news about the new arrival as they lost a baby last year, everything is going well this time thank goodness. lyn x


Lovely jumper Lyn and nice news about your nephew.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tried to send picture of local dust storm but didn't work.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is Bonnie's latest quilting project - she sent me this information with it. (Shirley)
> 
> Shirley,
> This our latest project from the Quilt Club, the woven tumbling block table runner. The center is 2.5 inch strips from 3 different fabrics woven together, then the borders are added. Each side has different colored borders so it is reversible. I"ll send a photo of the other side too.
> ...


It looks terrific. I have "t really used batiks either but have a large stash of purples and light aqua/sage greens.... If I added a third color........ Are these really woven. Bonnie, not pieced? Love the reversible aspect.... Really nice.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I probably misunderstood that they were back "home"...meaning his home---and I took it as Caren's...thanks, June.



jknappva said:


> Congratulations to the new parents. So glad everything turned out fine for mom and babies.
> I think Caren's son,Dan, lives in Canada....but I may be wrong.
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the table runner and the sweater. Great work - sure is a lot of talent around this tea table.

Kathy--Love the German Shepherd; great dogs, but you're right -- she's HUGE!

Sam, hope your shin is better. 

I'm headed to bed early tonight..want to work on the shawl, but just can't get into it...maybe a few more rows on the sock.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie and Melyn your works are gorgeous. So glad you both have shared with us.

Ohio Joy

For any who might have been concerned about Julie's squares getting to me; they arrived today with a lovely little gift calendar of Maori art and culture. Her squares are as beautiful as we all knew they would be.

Ohio Joy

Off to read some of the knitting books and magazines I've borrowed from my library. Behave yourselves, please.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Just stopping in quickly to let you all know that moms surgery has been moved up to tomorrow (Thursday US time) have to be at hospital at 6:30 a.m. and she will be the first surgery so probably into surgery between 7 and 7:30, appreciate all prayers we can get. Will let you know how it goes as soon as I can.


I am hoping all goes really well. I had mine done in a same day surgery center, was home that after noon, no need for pain pills as the post surgery pain was much less than the pain before the OR. I am hoping your mother's goes as well and that her pain will also be minimal. My surgery was on a Friday and I was able to go back to work the following Monday with no problems.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is my latest work in progress. I have a lot of sport weight and light worsted yarn so decided I would make a lighter cardigan for the summer using up all the colors. I am enjoying doing this one -- It will be something I can wear in the spring (if we ever get spring).

I haven't decided what color to use for the sleeves and borders - will decide that whe I get the body done. It looks nicer than the picture shows. The colors go well together -- more brown than anything but lots of different colors.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I am hoping all goes really well. I had mine done in a same day surgery center, was home that after noon, no need for pain pills as the post surgery pain was much less than the pain before the OR. I am hoping your mother's goes as well and that her pain will also be minimal. My surgery was on a Friday and I was able to go back to work the following Monday with no problems.


Puplover -- I hope your mom gets home quickly and has very little discomfort -- You take care of yourself too!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Ohio Joy
> 
> Behave yourselves, please.


Spoilsport!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

No time to catch up. I am already up too late. Matthew's dessert for his art class was a hit. He made a marble cake with chocolate icing and dark chocolate dipped cherries on top. He loves to bake but does not eat very many sweets. I tried the cake and have to admit that he did a fine job. I did not eat any of the chocolate covered cherries as that was a treat for his classmates and all the helpers. It is a class of special needs adults so they are very delighted when Matthew bakes for them. For many, this really is a huge treat to get home baked goodies. 

Caren...so sorry to hear of yet another accident for your family. So happy to hear that they faired well though.

Dawn...Praying for a successful surgery for Mom.

Gwen...Have a lovely time with Marianne and give her hugs from me. Can't wait for new pictures and adventurous stories. 

So tired so will just say that I am thinking of you and wishing everyone happiness and good health.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Bonnie and Melyn your works are gorgeous. So glad you both have shared with us.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> ...


You are very kind, Joy! I am glad you like the little calendar.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It looks terrific. I have "t really used batiks either but have a large stash of purples and light aqua/sage greens.... If I added a third color........ Are these really woven. Bonnie, not pieced? Love the reversible aspect.... Really nice.


Yes, really woven, took most of a day to do just that. They are 2.5 inch strips, finished, then turned & pressed flat. The yellow ones were laid almost touching, pinned the ends in place,( used my foam squares I use for blocking my knitting) then the orange woven through at a 60 degree angle, then the browns through also at 60 degrees but the opposite angle. When all is woven & the edges pinned then stitch around it to hold in place & add borders.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cold, damp day, but it is supposed to be sunny and 80 tomorrow. For some reason, I was cold all day. Back from WW and I have lost 20 pounds. Still a long way to go, but very pleased.

Check back later, if I don't fall asleep on the couch!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Caren so happy that there were no serious injuries and all are home.
> 
> Pup so happy to hear that your moms surgery was moved up. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> So I left my knitting spot and look what happened.


I love the look on their faces!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful shepherd Kathy. I grew up with shepherds and must admit they are my favorite breed. Vet says Sydney will probably be 100-120 lbs when grown. Both the dam and the sire were very large. His feet are almost as big as my fist already at 12 weeks!



kehinkle said:


> Still in Duncan. Am thinking about asking for an empty move to Knoxville or Atlanta. Had such a good week last week, knew that this one would be lousy. That and this diet isn't helping. Did have Thai today but kept it to clear soup ( Tom Yum) and a salad they call Yum salad with chicken. It was very tasty but I an hungry again. Will pull out my miso soup, I think and grab a side salad at Wendy's.
> 
> Still cold here but the sun is out and I took a nap sitting in my driver's seat with the sun coming in the window.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love this jumper melon. The diamond like pattern is beautiful and you've done a lovely job. Is it a pattern you can share or at least say where you got it and the name?



melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick pop in to say hi and send positive thoughts and prayers to everyone, Sam hope your leg is OK, not a good thing to happen, hope it heals quickly. Julie loved chatting to you, you are such a lovely lady.
> ((((((((((((((((hugs to all)))))))))))))))
> just finished a jumper for me, never knitted aanything quite like this was done, from bottom front right up and over to bottom back, doiing the sleeves that are slight batwing by increasing and decreasing as you go. Enjoyed doing it and considering doing another after I have finished the christening gown I have on my needles. I also plan to knit a hodded sleeping bag for my nephews baby that is expected in Sept. We are all overjoyed on the news about the new arrival as they lost a baby last year, everything is going well this time thank goodness. lyn x


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, exciting news about the new twins, glad they are doing well. My husbands cousin has a new set of twin grandchildren born Jan30 at only 30 weeks, both boys, the one is doing very well but the other was having distress in utero so they had to bring them on & he has not done so well, then a week ago developed rotavirus, I have not heard this week how. The poor little guy is doing. Makes quite a handful for the parents as their home is 3 hrs from the hospital & they have 2 girls 6 & 8. 

Melyn, congruous to your nephew, hope all goes well with this pregnancy.

Shirley, your sweater looks great, you always manage such great color combos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick pop in to say hi and send positive thoughts and prayers to everyone, Sam hope your leg is OK, not a good thing to happen, hope it heals quickly. Julie loved chatting to you, you are such a lovely lady.
> ((((((((((((((((hugs to all)))))))))))))))
> just finished a jumper for me, never knitted aanything quite like this was done, from bottom front right up and over to bottom back, doiing the sleeves that are slight batwing by increasing and decreasing as you go. Enjoyed doing it and considering doing another after I have finished the christening gown I have on my needles. I also plan to knit a hodded sleeping bag for my nephews baby that is expected in Sept. We are all overjoyed on the news about the new arrival as they lost a baby last year, everything is going well this time thank goodness. lyn x


So glad to hear of the new baby on the way, and that all is going well- I remember you mentioning the jumper- good to see it! There must have been a lot of stitches on your needles as you worked up the arms!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Cold, damp day, but it is supposed to be sunny and 80 tomorrow. For some reason, I was cold all day. Back from WW and I have lost 20 pounds. Still a long way to go, but very pleased.
> 
> Check back later, if I don't fall asleep on the couch!


Congratulations, 20 pounds take a lot of will power.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kehinkle, son's shepherd is a beauty.
> Bonnie, love tumbling blocks runner. My first quilt was tumbling blocks. Cut by hand with cardboard templates sewed by hand, quilted by hand. Still have it. Will take pix.
> Caren, glad all well.
> It is really gusting outside. I'm tucked back in bed til I go to sangha tonight.


You must have the patience of a saint to sew one of those quilts by hand, even using the machine it just about drove me over the edge :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a short pop in...went out to dinner with friends this evening; our house guest treated us. Went to a small restaurant (can't pronounce name or spell it) but was authentic Mexican and delicious! Will definitely go back again. 

Unfortunately when I bit down on a chip my last molar on the left lower of my jaw broke. Knew it was cracked and was pampering it until I saved up for a crown. I'm in no pain except in the pocketbook if you get my drift. Will get up early and call the dentist as soon as they open at 8 tomorrow morning. Already called Marianne and told her I wasn't sure what time I'd be up tomorrow; will depend on when they can work me in. Hopefully they can work me in tomorrow. They usually are good about emergency situations so keeping my fingers crossed.

Dawn so glad mom is getting surgery tomorrow and pray things will go as smoothly as my gall bladder surgery did. Will certainly keep her in my prayers. 

I've got to go pack so I'll check back later or in the a.m.
Good night to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a short pop in...went out to dinner with friends this evening; our house guest treated us. Went to a small restaurant (can't pronounce name or spell it) but was authentic Mexican and delicious! Will definitely go back again.
> 
> Unfortunately when I bit down on a chip my last molar on the left lower of my jaw broke. Knew it was cracked and was pampering it until I saved up for a crown. I'm in no pain except in the pocketbook if you get my drift. Will get up early and call the dentist as soon as they open at 8 tomorrow morning. Already called Marianne and told her I wasn't sure what time I'd be up tomorrow; will depend on when they can work me in. Hopefully they can work me in tomorrow. They usually are good about emergency situations so keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


Keeping positive thoughts for you Gwen!


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

Love this vest, your work is amazing! Was following pictures of it as you worked it. Fantastic job! Love your posted pictures too!



darowil said:


> And finally the completed KF. And I managed to edit it so my SILs face is not there- didn't ask about posting her online so figured I would see if I could remove her face and I did it.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good heavens, Gwen!! As a friend once said to Don when we lived in Missouri, ''If you all didn't have back luck, you'd have no luck at all!!'' Sounds as if you are having quite a time of it just now.

Hope the rest of the week goes better for you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Caren, how is the family doing after the accident. I hope that they will all be fine, but I am sure there will be a lot of soreness and bruising.

Sam, when will the family be home? I hope their vacation turned out ok despite all of the sickness.

I hope everyone is feeling well and for those that are having health issues, I hope you have a speedy recovery. I'm heading off to bed soon, so I will leave by sending lots of hugs to my KP friends.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

'Night, all. Rest well or don't work too hard--whichever applies.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Will try this again, lost my last one, who knows where it will pop up.
Need some prayers from my dear friends for mom. I know I told you all she was in the hosp. Well she has been home and I have been talking to her and yesterday her best friend died and I am so worried this has set her back. I don't know,if her meds are messed up, if she is just upset, I am afraid she will give up. We are going to try to get her in with her Dr. Tomorrow. I offered to get her and bring her into our place to stay and she wouldn't come. So maybe some prayers will help. The last couple of years have been so full of stress and I know life can get that way, but just when I think I am catching up. Oh well, I am way behind on reading and will go back and read. Have been on more now at nights because we had an Internet connection installed. But I am working full days this week so only can catch up at night. Hope Sams little baby is ok, puplovers mom. So will go backwards now. Thanks for your support, it means a lot.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm praying, Spider, for Mom and for you and DH.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It will get better. And also thank you Julie. I just spoke to Marianne and told her I'd call her and let her know when I was headed up there and that if I couldn't see the dentist until Friday (hope that isn't the case) I would call and let her know. Decided not to pack my clothes until after I talk to the dentist.

Have to share a funny concerning Sydney. His latest antics are to pull the pillows off my side of the bed. My side ONLY and they nudges them into the corner and lies down on them. Guess the little fur baby wants his mama with him at nap time. Anyway, I have now moved his big dog bed into the corner on my side of the bed and hope he will leave my pillows alone. What a mess he can be! Just love that little fur baby.


jheiens said:


> Good heavens, Gwen!! As a friend once said to Don when we lived in Missouri, ''If you all didn't have back luck, you'd have no luck at all!!'' Sounds as if you are having quite a time of it just now.
> 
> Hope the rest of the week goes better for you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry this has affected your mom in this way. Loss of a dear friend is as difficult as family. Will be lifting her up in prayer for peace and comfort.



Spider said:


> Will try this again, lost my last one, who knows where it will pop up.
> Need some prayers from my dear friends for mom. I know I told you all she was in the hosp. Well she has been home and I have been talking to her and yesterday her best friend died and I am so worried this has set her back. I don't know,if her meds are messed up, if she is just upset, I am afraid she will give up. We are going to try to get her in with her Dr. Tomorrow. I offered to get her and bring her into our place to stay and she wouldn't come. So maybe some prayers will help. The last couple of years have been so full of stress and I know life can get that way, but just when I think I am catching up. Oh well, I am way behind on reading and will go back and read. Have been on more now at nights because we had an Internet connection installed. But I am working full days this week so only can catch up at night. Hope Sams little baby is ok, puplovers mom. So will go backwards now. Thanks for your support, it means a lot.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie doesn't their expressions say it all. :lol: 


10:45pm and I am just popping in to let you all know that Gage and I both seem to be back to normal now. We had a snuggle on the couch kinda day. I watched Chitty chitty bang bang while Gage caught a nap. Then we watched Mary Poppins and after that we watched Bedknobs and Broomsticks. For some people it is comfort food. For me it is comfort movies. :thumbup: 

Goodnight all, sweet dreams, healing hugs and I will see you in the morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It will get better. And also thank you Julie. I just spoke to Marianne and told her I'd call her and let her know when I was headed up there and that if I couldn't see the dentist until Friday (hope that isn't the case) I would call and let her know. Decided not to pack my clothes until after I talk to the dentist.
> 
> Have to share a funny concerning Sydney. His latest antics are to pull the pillows off my side of the bed. My side ONLY and they nudges them into the corner and lies down on them. Guess the little fur baby wants his mama with him at nap time. Anyway, I have now moved his big dog bed into the corner on my side of the bed and hope he will leave my pillows alone. What a mess he can be! Just love that little fur baby.


Thinking of pillows, and beloved dogs- Mum's favourite corgi bitch, known as Moonlight or Moony- once buried a very smelly bone she had dug up specially, under Mum's pillows. Involved a lot of washing did that little piece of doggy logic!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Spider, you and your Mom are in my prayers. 
Gagesmom , glad that your rest and movies worked.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie doesn't their expressions say it all. :lol:
> 
> 10:45pm and I am just popping in to let you all know that Gage and I both seem to be back to normal now. We had a snuggle on the couch kinda day. I watched Chitty chitty bang bang while Gage caught a nap. Then we watched Mary Poppins and after that we watched Bedknobs and Broomsticks. For some people it is comfort food. For me it is comfort movies. :thumbup:
> 
> Goodnight all, sweet dreams, healing hugs and I will see you in the morning.


Much better for the waistline, too! 'Fraid it is comfort food for me these days! Glad you are both feeling better!

I just love the looks on their faces- so much a part of your family already.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I just keep stopping in occasionally. Shirley, your sweater is very pretty I like the order of the colors. Gagesmom My daughter and I like that kind of "comfort movie day" too. She's 24 so some don't grow out of it!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have never seen signs in the big hospitals(city) asking to remove shoes but in the small towns it is very common. There are lots of areas without sidewalks, etc, so boots get caked with inches of mud this time of year. There are the same signs at the library & school.


~~~Do they have slippers to put on...or do they walk in stocking feet?


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Just got caught up with all of you.
Accidents and beautiful quilting and knitting and pictures. Glad Mel you and Gage are feeling better. We have so much flu going around here.
Gwen, love the puppy stories, makes me want one, they do keep a person busy. How many fur babies live at your house...
Love the German shepherd picture, DH family used to have them.
Angora, don't work or clean to hard with a headache.
Julie, your plans to see Fale sound promising. We are all behind you.
Thank you all for the prayers, I feel a little calmer. 
Puplover, hope your moms surgery turned out ok.
The news of the little twins was such happy news.
I could use house cleaners , movers, workers, husbands, wives, clones of any good workers right now. So far behind, and my desk at work is also piling up. Glad I can come here and unwind.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep, I can relate to that too. Made beef ribs the other night and gave the dogs the bones. Found 2 bones on the foot of the bed when I woke up the next morning. LOL...guess they wanted a snack during the night....LOL


Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of pillows, and beloved dogs- Mum's favourite corgi bitch, known as Moonlight or Moony- once buried a very smelly bone she had dug up specially, under Mum's pillows. Involved a lot of washing did that little piece of doggy logic!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Spider I have 5 dogs and 5 cats. Quite a house full but most of the time the cats (at least 3 of them) are on the glassed in porch. We have a kitty door there and then a larger doggie door going out from the living room to the back yard. I can't imagine not having fur babies. I've always had some. At one point, when I was still teaching (Science) I also had guinea pigs, hamsters, mice, and a ball python.

Funny story (at least now it is funny) I had the classroom pets all home for the summer. I came in one day and the ball python was NOT in it's cage. I totally freaked out. It was one thing to care for it, feed it, bathe it for mites, etc but then I knew where it was. But to come into my home and it NOT be in it's cage was a different matter. I couldn't find it. I called the pet store where I had purchased it and asked if someone could come find it and I would give it to them; I could not sleep in the house knowing it was loose. I was so afraid for my cats and dogs too. The young man from the pet store came and walked into my sewing room where I had the cage. He surveyed the room, walked over to a stack of neatly folded material flipped through it and waalaa...one ball python. He tried to give me an iguana in exchange for giving him the snake but I said no thanks...I'm done with reptiles. It was for the best. DH and I were not married at the time and the snake kind of creeped him out anyway...LOL I must admit I only got the snake because my students were always bringing me insects, arachnids (spiders) and reptiles trying to scare me so being not too keen on snakes I decided to face my fears and get one. Never again! It was kind of like when I let a guest speaker put a tarantula in my hand and I HATE spiders...kids thought that I wasn't afraid of anything. Boy did I have the fooled....LOL



Spider said:


> Just got caught up with all of you.
> Accidents and beautiful quilting and knitting and pictures. Glad Mel you and Gage are feeling better. We have so much flu going around here.
> Gwen, love the puppy stories, makes me want one, they do keep a person busy. How many fur babies live at your house...
> Love the German shepherd picture, DH family used to have them.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, I've got to get up early to call the dentist so I'm off for the evening.
Once again {{{{{HUGS}}}}}} to everyone! TTYL


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

The dogs and cats I would love, the rest not really fond of. And a snake would really creep me out. But what a story!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a wonderful sunny Great Bend. I've missed everyone, life happened. I am hoping it has slowed down some and I'll be able to catch up a bit. I will be out and about today will try to read when I can.
> 
> A view from this morning to go with coffee.
> 
> HUGS for everyone. Peaceful healing energies for those in need.


Yay, you are back. :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just a quick note dear ones,
I didnt get to go to Jackson with my friend today. As it turned out, Angie had an appointment with the Dr and my little granddaughter, Haley was home sick with a cold and needed Grandy to stay with her. I was there until noon. I thought about working on two more rooms when I got home but by the time I got here just wasnt up to it.
We (the girls and I) are all worried about Daddy and Angie and I talked about it today. She said the last time he took her to Jackson she got to see a spell first hand. It scared her and she said she was going to text him about it. He was angry and had words with me. He is simply in denial. He says he has told every Dr he sees about them and they say nothing is wrong. The tests they did for balance were abnormal and they are going to send him to PT. He seems to think it is the changes they have made in his medicines. They wont listen to that either so he says. 
So I ended up lying down with Thumper and slept. Probably wont be able to sleep tonight.
CAREN! I am so glad to see you back. I am shocked about your son and grandchildrens accident. So thankful it was just bumps and bruises.
JOY, a very belated happy birthday.
MARGARET, the sweater was wonderful and just was amazed at pictures of the trees.
MELODY, dont rush it, honey. Give your body time to recover.
CATHY, I loved your runner. I cant ever see myself making one.
SHIRLEY, I so love all your birthday cards and have such admiration for you, your life, your accomplishments, your talent. You are a gift to us all.
I stopped on page 80. I will have to catch up tomorrow as I can. Back to cleaning. I Love You All To the Moon and Back.Betty and yes, Jynx, I guess I am still in the cleaning rut. Boy, what I would give to have a housekeeper.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Yay, you are back. :thumbup:


And we are all so happy you are!!!!!!
Sugar, hope all goes well with your daughter. She will need everyone involved for a long time to help her with the baby. Babies grow up and then so does all the problems. Just has long as everyone knows when they are needed and not. Will she be staying with you after the baby comes? And how are you doing, a lot of worries for you also.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog, hope DH goes in to get this cleared up. And you better slow down. You do so much for everyone! Cleaning is good for the soul, some have told me and it is good for me. Maybe because when I do clean you can really see the difference. I really need to give our,apt,some attention this weekend. After work I am just so tired of being on my feet and on the go I just come home and sit.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just learned that one of our DS's good buddies (all through Jr.High and H.S., their whole group of about 6 guys & 5 girls were always at our house and we were honorary parents) and his wife have just had their twin babies....it was a high risk pregnancy, but they made it through to 33 weeks and each one is almost 4 lbs. One boy and one girl...they'll stay in the hospital for awhile in the NICU, but are doing fine--just need a few more weeks under the lights. Mom and Dad are over the moon!! They live in FL so I don't know when I'll get to see them...their real Grandma and Grandpa still live nearby so I'm hoping to meet them sometime this summer. It's so fun watching these fine young people grow up and become........


Twins.. How wonderful. So glad all is going well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you :-D Hugs are welcome right now. Just got off the phone with my son him and the two granddaughters were hit by a car this morning while they were crossing the street on their way to school. They are in hospital getting checked out right now. He said they are only bumped and bruised from what he could see.


Oh no, sorry to hear this! I surely hope they all check out ok. HUGS


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Gwen, nice that you called and verified the appointment. Saved you a trip. My DS has a German Shepard who isn't a year yet. She's huge. I'll post a pic I took last month. She is really good with the kids and absolutely adores son..


Awwwww. Why does he have to go????. I have big white bear watching my every move right now.m I think she is trying to put me to bed since the girls have called it a night.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> So I left my knitting spot and look what happened.


Oh, you didn't warm it up just for them?????? How cute....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick pop in to say hi and send positive thoughts and prayers to everyone, Sam hope your leg is OK, not a good thing to happen, hope it heals quickly. Julie loved chatting to you, you are such a lovely lady.
> ((((((((((((((((hugs to all)))))))))))))))
> just finished a jumper for me, never knitted aanything quite like this was done, from bottom front right up and over to bottom back, doiing the sleeves that are slight batwing by increasing and decreasing as you go. Enjoyed doing it and considering doing another after I have finished the christening gown I have on my needles. I also plan to knit a hodded sleeping bag for my nephews baby that is expected in Sept. We are all overjoyed on the news about the new arrival as they lost a baby last year, everything is going well this time thank goodness. lyn x


Lovely sweater and I like the construction..... I also think that is the same yarn I ordered from England. It is one of the many yarns in my adult surprise jacket, almost finished.... Good news on the new baby.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Spider said:


> And we are all so happy you are!!!!!!
> Sugar, hope all goes well with your daughter. She will need everyone involved for a long time to help her with the baby. Babies grow up and then so does all the problems. Just has long as everyone knows when they are needed and not. Will she be staying with you after the baby comes? And how are you doing, a lot of worries for you also.


Hi, I am doing pretty good. I think the mild antidepressants the do has me on have helped me to stay calm and have a more relaxed view to things instead of being a bit freaked out. Yes she has been staying here every night for maybe couple of months now and she will be here properly when she has baby... (well thats the plan as far as I know). All her baby things are here and set up in my DS ex room. (he has been away from home for 4 years now living in Melbourne with his GF). I took her today to see her midwife.... baby's head in now engaged, yay. She will be 37 weeks this Sunday and considered full term. She put on 1.5kg in just the last week!! They are happy with that.  So it is all getting pretty close now, mind you she threw up all the way home from there! Poor thing.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is my latest work in progress. I have a lot of sport weight and light worsted yarn so decided I would make a lighter cardigan for the summer using up all the colors. I am enjoying doing this one -- It will be something I can wear in the spring (if we ever get spring).
> 
> I haven't decided what color to use for the sleeves and borders - will decide that whe I get the body done. It looks nicer than the picture shows. The colors go well together -- more brown than anything but lots of different colors.


Love all the colors....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, really woven, took most of a day to do just that. They are 2.5 inch strips, finished, then turned & pressed flat. The yellow ones were laid almost touching, pinned the ends in place,( used my foam squares I use for blocking my knitting) then the orange woven through at a 60 degree angle, then the browns through also at 60 degrees but the opposite angle. When all is woven & the edges pinned then stitch around it to hold in place & add borders.


That is the method I am thinking of using with black grosgrain ribbon to make a fabric to cover chair seats. It can be vey tedious, but your results are wonderful.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Cold, damp day, but it is supposed to be sunny and 80 tomorrow. For some reason, I was cold all day. Back from WW and I have lost 20 pounds. Still a long way to go, but very pleased.
> 
> Check back later, if I don't fall asleep on the couch!


Congrats! Not an easy task..... I had so many things to do today... but the weather really made me want to just sit and stitch.......


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Just stopping in quickly to let you all know that moms surgery has been moved up to tomorrow (Thursday US time) have to be at hospital at 6:30 a.m. and she will be the first surgery so probably into surgery between 7 and 7:30, appreciate all prayers we can get. Will let you know how it goes as soon as I can.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Spider said:


> Will try this again, lost my last one, who knows where it will pop up.
> Need some prayers from my dear friends for mom. I know I told you all she was in the hosp. Well she has been home and I have been talking to her and yesterday her best friend died and I am so worried this has set her back. I don't know,if her meds are messed up, if she is just upset, I am afraid she will give up. We are going to try to get her in with her Dr. Tomorrow. I offered to get her and bring her into our place to stay and she wouldn't come. So maybe some prayers will help. The last couple of years have been so full of stress and I know life can get that way, but just when I think I am catching up. Oh well, I am way behind on reading and will go back and read. Have been on more now at nights because we had an Internet connection installed. But I am working full days this week so only can catch up at night. Hope Sams little baby is ok, puplovers mom. So will go backwards now. Thanks for your support, it means a lot.


Absolutely.. Prayers on the way and some positive energy as well. I know only too well how difficult it is with a I aging mother and losing another of her gone ration is a big blow. I hope she will accept that this is a natural part of life and not get too depressed. I know you have your hands full.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> We (the girls and I) are all worried about Daddy and Angie and I talked about it today. She said the last time he took her to Jackson she got to see a spell first hand. It scared her and she said she was going to text him about it. He was angry and had words with me. He is simply in denial. He says he has told every Dr he sees about them and they say nothing is wrong. The tests they did for balance were abnormal and they are going to send him to PT. He seems to think it is the changes they have made in his medicines. They wont listen to that either so he says.
> So I ended up lying down with Thumper and slept. Probably wont be able to sleep tonight.


DH is wrong.., the doctors would not be sending him to PT if they didn't think something was wrong.... He also may tell the Dr.'s about the spells but I bet he downplays them.. Might I suggest you go with him next time. Tell him you want to hear it first hand..... And question what is NOTHING when the spells are continuing.......

When you find a good housekeeper. Send her my way. Even with company coming tomorrow ( though not staying in my house). I still didn't accomplish much. Too grey and gloomy.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm caught up and the witching hour is almost here. I'm spending the night with the grands and we have had lots of excitement. It is a big production here to actually ask someone to prom... Well, Rachel's BF had been I. NY all last week on band trip,and she is leaving for Galveston tomorrow for drill team trip so they see going to hang out a little tonight. So cute, he showed up with a boom box and a CD and was serenading her with it for the lawn. She ran down the stairs and he was outside with a poster from a movie that said."I'll say anything to get you to go to prom with me...." Not he songs were from the movie... He also had a little stuffed bear and a cool t-shirt. She was so flustered and thrilled. 

Her sister and I begged out, watched movies and ordered a pizza. They are tucked in and I am headed that way. They get up way too early for these old bones....... And I have to get back home to take mo. For hair, clean up, make some calls and go to airport. DH is spending the night in OK, but hopes to be home around 10. We are both going to be tired pups.....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Do they have slippers to put on...or do they walk in stocking feet?


Just stocking feet, it's kept very clean.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is Bonnie's latest quilting project - she sent me this information with it. (Shirley)
> 
> Shirley,
> This our latest project from the Quilt Club, the woven tumbling block table runner. The center is 2.5 inch strips from 3 different fabrics woven together, then the borders are added. Each side has different colored borders so it is reversible. I"ll send a photo of the other side too.
> ...


Wow, it looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I know that laws vary but, a person cannot be treated against their will. Unless they can have Fale legally declared incompetent, they cannot force him. If you were there, I would think declaring you his guardian would be fairly simple, just because you are his wife.


No, Lupe has Power of Attorney which overrides the relationship-depends though on Medical POA the normal POA does not give right to consent to treatment must be a special Medical POA. Julie will need to prove that Fale didn't know what he was doing when he signed any POAs he signed or that he was coerced into doing so. How this last could be proved I don't know but Julie that is one possible option.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Melyn that is beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I'm praying, Spider, for Mom and for you and DH.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Ditto...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spider I have 5 dogs and 5 cats. Quite a house full but most of the time the cats (at least 3 of them) are on the glassed in porch. We have a kitty door there and then a larger doggie door going out from the living room to the back yard. I can't imagine not having fur babies. I've always had some. At one point, when I was still teaching (Science) I also had guinea pigs, hamsters, mice, and a ball python.
> 
> Funny story (at least now it is funny) I had the classroom pets all home for the summer. I came in one day and the ball python was NOT in it's cage. I totally freaked out. It was one thing to care for it, feed it, bathe it for mites, etc but then I knew where it was. But to come into my home and it NOT be in it's cage was a different matter. I couldn't find it. I called the pet store where I had purchased it and asked if someone could come find it and I would give it to them; I could not sleep in the house knowing it was loose. I was so afraid for my cats and dogs too. The young man from the pet store came and walked into my sewing room where I had the cage. He surveyed the room, walked over to a stack of neatly folded material flipped through it and waalaa...one ball python. He tried to give me an iguana in exchange for giving him the snake but I said no thanks...I'm done with reptiles. It was for the best. DH and I were not married at the time and the snake kind of creeped him out anyway...LOL I must admit I only got the snake because my students were always bringing me insects, arachnids (spiders) and reptiles trying to scare me so being not too keen on snakes I decided to face my fears and get one. Never again! It was kind of like when I let a guest speaker put a tarantula in my hand and I HATE spiders...kids thought that I wasn't afraid of anything. Boy did I have the fooled....LOL


 :shock: :shock: No way could I have or even handle a snake, and a tarantula in my hand? You are very brave....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a chilly Surrey. Up early as I am off to London today. Wwe are going to a wonderful material shop in the East End and thetre is also a market there, so hope to come back with lots of goodies as well as get some material for Saxon Lady.

Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.

Thursday photos..


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Just popping in to say Hi to everyone. I have been missing in action for a couple of weeks, but you are all very much in my thoughts all the time and I have missed hearing all your news. Life is hectic here and very wet in Sydney. So much rain and more expected for at least another week! Wouldn't mind so much except people are crazy/dangerous on the roads!

Had a welcome visit from DD and her BF for a 1 night stopover here in Sydney before they left for a 3 week vacation in Japan. Shame it was only 1 night but fortunately they will have 3 days here on their way back to Hamilton Island, their island paradise home in the Whitsundays in Queensland. DS is also headed to Japan in a couple of weeks. 1 week in Japan then 3 weeks in Thailand, Laos, Cambodia and Vietnam. I have seen a lot of the US and Europe but not Asia - wish I could go with them!

I am very conscious that I have yet to finish my squares for the afghan, but we soon have 2 weeks school break (thank goodness! It has been a long, hot 11 week term and everyone is getting tired and fed up. Holidays can't come soon enough) so will make that my holiday project. The wattle design is almost finished but the waratah is proving a challenge so I might concede defeat on that one and try another design. The wattle and waratah are both beautiful Australian native flowers. Very pleased to be able to contribute to the afghan but would love to be there in person to meet you at the KAP. Can't wait to see photos of the finished work.

Did not mean to write a book, but there you go! Good health to all who are feeling poorly and hugs to you all. Take good care of yourselves and happy knitting!

Denise


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sam some of that split foam tubes they use for lagging(insulating) pipes might be a good investment to save your poor shins


On his legs or the bed? Maybe both. And it would keep your legs warm as well Sam!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> update everyone is home safely bumped and banged up but nothing broken unless you count the violin, water bottle and glasses. Have to run and get the rest of my day finished life goes on.
> Thank you to everyone for the hugs will pass them on.


Hope it wasn't too good a violin. However the most important things are safe- the family members. Surely thesee things are finished now for you all, you've had more than your fair share


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a chilly Surrey. Up early as I am off to London today. Wwe are going to a wonderful material shop in the East End and thetre is also a market there, so hope to come back with lots of goodies as well as get some material for Saxon Lady.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Thursday photos..


Hope you will have some photos to show us of your trip and your spoils!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just popping in to say Hi to everyone. I have been missing in action for a couple of weeks, but you are all very much in my thoughts all the time and I have missed hearing all your news. Life is hectic here and very wet in Sydney. So much rain and more expected for at least another week! Wouldn't mind so much except people are crazy/dangerous on the roads!
> 
> Had a welcome visit from DD and her BF for a 1 night stopover here in Sydney before they left for a 3 week vacation in Japan. Shame it was only 1 night but fortunately they will have 3 days here on their way back to Hamilton Island, their island paradise home in the Whitsundays in Queensland. DS is also headed to Japan in a couple of weeks. 1 week in Japan then 3 weeks in Thailand, Laos, Cambodia and Vietnam. I have seen a lot of the US and Europe but not Asia - wish I could go with them!
> 
> ...


You have far greater ability to travel, than do I though! You must be really looking forward to your trip to Canada and the (US?)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is Bonnie's latest quilting project - she sent me this information with it. (Shirley)
> 
> Shirley,
> This our latest project from the Quilt Club, the woven tumbling block table runner. The center is 2.5 inch strips from 3 different fabrics woven together, then the borders are added. Each side has different colored borders so it is reversible. I"ll send a photo of the other side too.
> ...


Bonnie it's lovely-looks like a lot of work in that. And especially interesting comparing it with my knitted one.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You have far greater ability to travel, than do I though! You must be really looking forward to your trip to Canada and the (US?)


Yes Julie, we are very lucky to be able to travel and we are so looking forward to our trip in June/July. Not long now! We have a week in California, a few days in Alaska (Denali National park) before our cruise down to Vancouver, then a drive across BC to the Rockies for a few days in Lake Louise/Banff area. Hopefully there will be time for coffee and a chat with Shirley before we fly out of Calgary to Hawaii for a few days on the beach before we land in Sydney and head straight back to work.

I am amazed that my husband has agreed to do this trip so soon after our month in the US last year. He is very cautious about spending money while I think you might as well spend it (especially if it involves travel) because you can't take it with you. I might regret that philosophy when I retire (soon) and there is not so much money to live on. That is why I am so glad we are doing this trip now, since I have wanted to do this since I was a child, and if we waited till after I retire, I suspect we would both decide to save the money rather than spend it. There is no going back now - it has all been paid for!

I hope your plans to come to Australia to visit Fale happen for you. When do you think that might be? If it coincides with school holidays, I might be able to meet you somewhere. Keep it in mind and we will see what happens closer to the time. In the meantime, take care of yourself. {{{{hugs}}}} from Denise


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Yes Julie, we are very lucky to be able to travel and we are so looking forward to our trip in June/July. Not long now! We have a week in California, a few days in Alaska (Denali National park) before our cruise down to Vancouver, then a drive across BC to the Rockies for a few days in Lake Louise/Banff area. Hopefully there will be time for coffee and a chat with Shirley before we fly out of Calgary to Hawaii for a few days on the beach before we land in Sydney and head straight back to work.
> 
> I am amazed that my husband has agreed to do this trip so soon after our month in the US last year. He is very cautious about spending money while I think you might as well spend it (especially if it involves travel) because you can't take it with you. I might regret that philosophy when I retire (soon) and there is not so much money to live on. That is why I am so glad we are doing this trip now, since I have wanted to do this since I was a child, and if we waited till after I retire, I suspect we would both decide to save the money rather than spend it. There is no going back now - it has all been paid for!
> 
> I hope your plans to come to Australia to visit Fale happen for you. When do you think that might be? If it coincides with school holidays, I might be able to meet you somewhere. Keep it in mind and we will see what happens closer to the time. In the maentime, take care of yourself. {{{{hugs}}}} from Denise


At the moment- if I can pull everything together I am talking of October- it would be great to meet up- you are to the north I seem to remember- but after my trip from Campbelltown in to the airport I feel much more confident about handling the railway system- and they do provide a good map- if you have caught the train you intended! Hugs for you too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just learned that one of our DS's good buddies (all through Jr.High and H.S., their whole group of about 6 guys & 5 girls were always at our house and we were honorary parents) and his wife have just had their twin babies....it was a high risk pregnancy, but they made it through to 33 weeks and each one is almost 4 lbs. One boy and one girl...they'll stay in the hospital for awhile in the NICU, but are doing fine--just need a few more weeks under the lights. Mom and Dad are over the moon!! They live in FL so I don't know when I'll get to see them...their real Grandma and Grandpa still live nearby so I'm hoping to meet them sometime this summer. It's so fun watching these fine young people grow up and become parents!!
> 
> Decided to throw some baby back ribs in the oven when we went out with DGS for a play date with some of his pre-school class. House sure smelled strange when we walked back in -- combination of roasting pork and window calking! Once the BBQ sauce is on them and that aroma fills the house, it should be okay again. The workmen have them all in an calked--they just have to finish replacing all the aluminum frames on Saturday....it feels warmer in here already!!
> 
> ...


how exciting about the babies- praying that they will continue to do well, but 33 weeks is not a huge problem these days.
How lovely to have better windows now- what a shame you didn't have them for winter though.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At the moment- if I can pull everything together I am talking of October- it would be great to meet up- you are to the north I seem to remember- but after my trip from Campbelltown in to the airport I feel much more confident about handling the railway system- and they do provide a good map- if you have caught the train you intended! Hugs for you too!


I should be able to come visit you in Campbelltown or maybe even Goulburn. Fortunately, I can drive and only work 3 days a week, so I should be able to come meet you wherever it suits you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> I should be able to come visit you in Campbelltown or maybe even Goulburn. Fortunately, I can drive and only work 3 days a week, so I should be able to come meet you wherever it suits you.


And Margaret has just told me that it is School Holidays till 12th October.- But that all sounds very exciting- my friend in Goulburn does exquisite knitted lace.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And Margaret has just told me that it is School Holidays till 12th October.- But that all sounds very exciting- my friend in Goulburn does exquisite knitted lace.


Well, if we are lucky, we might be able to arrange a mini Aussie/NZ KAP in October. Fingers crossed! And on that exciting note, I must say goodnight. I was planning on being on here for a few minutes (!!!) but 2 glasses of wine later and more than an hour has passed and I am still here. No knitting tonight. I'm off to bed! Night night everyone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nicho said:


> Well, if we are lucky, we might be able to arrange a mini Aussie/NZ KAP in October. Fingers crossed! And on that exciting note, I must say goodnight. I was planning on being on here for a few minutes (!!!) but 2 glasses of wine later and more than an hour has passed and I am still here. No knitting tonight. I'm off to bed! Night night everyone!


Night night! I should make a warm milky drink!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Cold, damp day, but it is supposed to be sunny and 80 tomorrow. For some reason, I was cold all day. Back from WW and I have lost 20 pounds. Still a long way to go, but very pleased.
> 
> Check back later, if I don't fall asleep on the couch!


Well done on the weight loss. You must be very pleased with yourself. What an achievement!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Julie doesn't their expressions say it all. :lol:
> 
> 10:45pm and I am just popping in to let you all know that Gage and I both seem to be back to normal now. We had a snuggle on the couch kinda day. I watched Chitty chitty bang bang while Gage caught a nap. Then we watched Mary Poppins and after that we watched Bedknobs and Broomsticks. For some people it is comfort food. For me it is comfort movies. :thumbup:
> 
> Glad to hear you're both feeling better :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Spider I have 5 dogs and 5 cats. Quite a house full but most of the time the cats (at least 3 of them) are on the glassed in porch. We have a kitty door there and then a larger doggie door going out from the living room to the back yard. I can't imagine not having fur babies. I've always had some. At one point, when I was still teaching (Science) I also had guinea pigs, hamsters, mice, and a ball python.
> 
> Funny story (at least now it is funny) I had the classroom pets all home for the summer. I came in one day and the ball python was NOT in it's cage. I totally freaked out. It was one thing to care for it, feed it, bathe it for mites, etc but then I knew where it was. But to come into my home and it NOT be in it's cage was a different matter. I couldn't find it. I called the pet store where I had purchased it and asked if someone could come find it and I would give it to them; I could not sleep in the house knowing it was loose. I was so afraid for my cats and dogs too. The young man from the pet store came and walked into my sewing room where I had the cage. He surveyed the room, walked over to a stack of neatly folded material flipped through it and waalaa...one ball python. He tried to give me an iguana in exchange for giving him the snake but I said no thanks...I'm done with reptiles. It was for the best. DH and I were not married at the time and the snake kind of creeped him out anyway...LOL I must admit I only got the snake because my students were always bringing me insects, arachnids (spiders) and reptiles trying to scare me so being not too keen on snakes I decided to face my fears and get one. Never again! It was kind of like when I let a guest speaker put a tarantula in my hand and I HATE spiders...kids thought that I wasn't afraid of anything. Boy did I have the fooled....LOL


That would have totally freaked me out! Although I don't think it would have been in my house in the first place!! How big was it?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Purple, Is that up by the theaters and the London Bridge? Burroughs Market? Or, is my direction all off?



Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you will have some photos to show us of your trip and your spoils!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Well, if we are lucky, we might be able to arrange a mini Aussie/NZ KAP in October. Fingers crossed! And on that exciting note, I must say goodnight. I was planning on being on here for a few minutes (!!!) but 2 glasses of wine later and more than an hour has passed and I am still here. No knitting tonight. I'm off to bed! Night night everyone!


Good to hear from you again..... sleep well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep, I can relate to that too. Made beef ribs the other night and gave the dogs the bones. Found 2 bones on the foot of the bed when I woke up the next morning. LOL...guess they wanted a snack during the night....LOL


Or generously giving you a present- afterall you might have got hungry overnight.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just popping in quickly before I Luke-proof the house (stair gates up, ornaments/lamps shifted, toys brought out) as he's coming this afternoon while his mum is at work. Don't know how much I'll get on next week as I'm going to the theatre & staying over with a friend on Friday, going to DS#2 for dinner on Sunday, (Mothers' Day over here) we're going away from Monday to Wednesday to another friend's time-share in Northumberland and we've got Luke as usual on the Thursday....phew! I hope everyone has a happy, healthy week and I'll pop in when I can.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> did that happen in Canada also - we weren't the only stupid ones. --- sam


It unfortunately happened in most Allied countries. Even here in Australia, and here, Australia born Japenese were included.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've just had a second message from Valerie and she is going to begin chemo in about 3 weeks, when her recovery from the surgery is further along. She sounds quite upbeat and chipper about her recovery and looks forward to getting back in to the conversations and activities here.

A few messages from some of us here occasionally might not be amiss either.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ohio Joy. Have a lovely day and then hope the next year is good too.

Edit. Forgot I had gone backwards and so this was a few days ago. Hope it was a good day. 
I am up to date but with a chunk missing from the middle. Had been at the current end and then moved back hence my confusion .


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I probably misunderstood that they were back "home"...meaning his home---and I took it as Caren's...thanks, June.


From what I gathered when I read Caren's note, it sounded like they were checked and sent home....is that what you thought,too?
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup Lover, woke up early and have been praying for your mom and all our group having any problems. Hope all is going well dear and look forward to good news, which I'm sure it will be.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I've just had a second message from Valerie and she is going to begin chemo in about 3 weeks, when her recovery from the surgery is further along. She sounds quite upbeat and chipper about her recovery and looks forward to getting back in to the conversations and activities here.
> 
> A few messages from some of us here occasionally might not be amiss either.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks for that update Joy. All love and good wishes to Valerie. x


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

This is from Valerie:


The progress from the surgery is good and I saw the oncologists yesterday. I expect to start a series of 6 chemotheraphy treatments within the next 3 weeks and when the chemo is completed, I'll have radiotheraphy. Please post the information on the main site for me and could you also make sure that Sam and Julie (Lurker) know. I'd be grateful. I'm able to knit a bit and that has been a blessing. I've never watched so much TV!!

Please keep in contact. With love, Valerie


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Here is my latest work in progress. I have a lot of sport weight and light worsted yarn so decided I would make a lighter cardigan for the summer using up all the colors. I am enjoying doing this one -- It will be something I can wear in the spring (if we ever get spring).
> 
> I haven't decided what color to use for the sleeves and borders - will decide that whe I get the body done. It looks nicer than the picture shows. The colors go well together -- more brown than anything but lots of different colors.


You knit so much faster than I but it seems that I'm very slow compared to a lot of others at our Tea table! I can't wait to see this when it's finished. 
Like I said before, after I finish this sweater, I'm going back and finish the coat of many colors that I started in your original workshop. I was going to make a pullover but decided to make a cardigan instead. So I may be 'picking your brain' before it's done.
Love this sweater and it's another stash buster!!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Julie, thank you so much for making sure the Birthdays are noticed. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


At the KP catch up today someone commented on the birthday list and I said I never needed to look- could rely on Julie to let us know any we need to know.

I've just spent a couple of hours with PMs and skype and as NIcho said in passing it is looking like we might have an Aussi/NZ KAP in October. Still very early days in planning but looking positive at this stage. Which is really exciting.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Gwen the pattern is a sirdar number 9268 sizes 32 - 54 bust, If you can't find it but would like it let me know. lyn x



Gweniepooh said:


> Love this jumper melon. The diamond like pattern is beautiful and you've done a lovely job. Is it a pattern you can share or at least say where you got it and the name?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Ohio Joy. Have a lovely day and then hope the next year is good too.
> 
> Edit. Forgot I had gone backwards and so this was a few days ago. Hope it was a good day.
> I am up to date but with a chunk missing from the middle. Had been at the current end and then moved back hence my confusion .


It's quite all right, Margaret. Sometimes confusion is a constant atmosphere around here, isn't it? And thank you for the good wishes. It was a lovely day at home and I cooked myself a lovely dinner because I was the only adult at home all day and am the best cook here anyway!! lolol

I'm off to get my day started--going to knitting group today for the first time in a month. And it's about time; I've missed the adult conversations and the laughter.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, exciting news about the new twins, glad they are doing well. My husbands cousin has a new set of twin grandchildren born Jan30 at only 30 weeks, both boys, the one is doing very well but the other was having distress in utero so they had to bring them on & he has not done so well, then a week ago developed rotavirus, I have not heard this week how. The poor little guy is doing. Makes quite a handful for the parents as their home is 3 hrs from the hospital & they have 2 girls 6 & 8.
> 
> Melyn, congruous to your nephew, hope all goes well with this pregnancy.
> 
> Shirley, your sweater looks great, you always manage such great color combos.


I'l definitely add that little guy to my prayers. So praying he will soon be well and for comfort and strength for the parents. They certainly have a plateful to deal with.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

melyn said:


> Hi Gwen the pattern is a sirdar number 9268 sizes 32 - 54 bust, If you can't find it but would like it let me know. lyn x


Your sweater is absolutely gorgeous. Looks like a very lightweight yarn so lots of stitches and beautiful knitting. I love the sparkle in the yarn. Guess I love everything about it. :thumbup: Great Job.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, probably belated, Sounds like you ha a nice day. It's nice to be the best cook around, then you always get a good meal lol!


jheiens said:


> It's quite all right, Margaret. Sometimes confusion is a constant atmosphere around here, isn't it? And thank you for the good wishes. It was a lovely day at home and I cooked myself a lovely dinner because I was the only adult at home all day and am the best cook here anyway!! lolol
> 
> I'm off to get my day started--going to knitting group today for the first time in a month. And it's about time; I've missed the adult conversations and the laughter.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Cold, damp day, but it is supposed to be sunny and 80 tomorrow. For some reason, I was cold all day. Back from WW and I have lost 20 pounds. Still a long way to go, but very pleased.
> 
> Check back later, if I don't fall asleep on the couch!


The weight loss is fantastic. Congratulations...I lost 65 lb. quite a while ago and I know how difficult it is! Thank goodness, I've managed to keep it off. As sedentary as I have to be, if I gained any of that weight back, it would never go away.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a short pop in...went out to dinner with friends this evening; our house guest treated us. Went to a small restaurant (can't pronounce name or spell it) but was authentic Mexican and delicious! Will definitely go back again.
> 
> Unfortunately when I bit down on a chip my last molar on the left lower of my jaw broke. Knew it was cracked and was pampering it until I saved up for a crown. I'm in no pain except in the pocketbook if you get my drift. Will get up early and call the dentist as soon as they open at 8 tomorrow morning. Already called Marianne and told her I wasn't sure what time I'd be up tomorrow; will depend on when they can work me in. Hopefully they can work me in tomorrow. They usually are good about emergency situations so keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


Well, phooey for the broken tooth. Hope you can get a very early appt. so your trip won't have to be delayed. I know how much you and Marianne enjoy each other.
Junek


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> The weight loss is fantastic. Congratulations...I lost 65 lb. quite a while ago and I know how difficult it is! Thank goodness, I've managed to keep it off. As sedentary as I have to be, if I gained any of that weight back, it would never go away.
> Junek


65lb and you've kept it off....well done you! :thumbup: I managed to lose about 20lbs for the wedding last year, but so far I've put about 7lb back on.  I need to get back on track. :shock:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Spider said:


> Will try this again, lost my last one, who knows where it will pop up.
> Need some prayers from my dear friends for mom. I know I told you all she was in the hosp. Well she has been home and I have been talking to her and yesterday her best friend died and I am so worried this has set her back. I don't know,if her meds are messed up, if she is just upset, I am afraid she will give up. We are going to try to get her in with her Dr. Tomorrow. I offered to get her and bring her into our place to stay and she wouldn't come. So maybe some prayers will help. The last couple of years have been so full of stress and I know life can get that way, but just when I think I am catching up. Oh well, I am way behind on reading and will go back and read. Have been on more now at nights because we had an Internet connection installed. But I am working full days this week so only can catch up at night. Hope Sams little baby is ok, puplovers mom. So will go backwards now. Thanks for your support, it means a lot.


I'm sorry to hear about your mother's friend. I know she's grieving. I hope the dr can adjust her meds so she doesn't give up. I will keep her in my prayers. And will pray for comfort and lessening of stress for you.
Hugs
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a chilly Surrey. Up early as I am off to London today. Wwe are going to a wonderful material shop in the East End and thetre is also a market there, so hope to come back with lots of goodies as well as get some material for Saxon Lady.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Thursday photos..


Good morning, Have a wonderful day 
Buda is a perfect image for me today and the butterfly makes me miss summer. Not the heat though.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie doesn't their expressions say it all. :lol:
> 
> 10:45pm and I am just popping in to let you all know that Gage and I both seem to be back to normal now. We had a snuggle on the couch kinda day. I watched Chitty chitty bang bang while Gage caught a nap. Then we watched Mary Poppins and after that we watched Bedknobs and Broomsticks. For some people it is comfort food. For me it is comfort movies. :thumbup:
> 
> Goodnight all, sweet dreams, healing hugs and I will see you in the morning.


Sounds like the perfect feeling better afternoon...and those are definitely fun, comfort movies.
Glad everyone is well.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Funny story (at least now it is funny) I had the classroom pets all home for the summer. I came in one day and the ball python was NOT in it's cage. I totally freaked out. It was one thing to care for it, feed it, bathe it for mites, etc but then I knew where it was. But to come into my home and it NOT be in it's cage was a different matter. I couldn't find it. I called the pet store where I had purchased it and asked if someone could come find it and I would give it to them; I could not sleep in the house knowing it was loose. I was so afraid for my cats and dogs too. The young man from the pet store came and walked into my sewing room where I had the cage. He surveyed the room, walked over to a stack of neatly folded material flipped through it and waalaa...one ball python. He tried to give me an iguana in exchange for giving him the snake but I said no thanks...I'm done with reptiles. It was for the best. DH and I were not married at the time and the snake kind of creeped him out anyway...LOL I must admit I only got the snake because my students were always bringing me insects, arachnids (spiders) and reptiles trying to scare me so being not too keen on snakes I decided to face my fears and get one. Never again! It was kind of like when I let a guest speaker put a tarantula in my hand and I HATE spiders...kids thought that I wasn't afraid of anything. Boy did I have the fooled....LOL[/quote]

You're different than me, Gwen. I'm deathly afraid of snakes and have no desire to face that particular fear. My daughter in TX let my 11 yr old grandson get a snake because he was so keen to have one.....her only stipulation was that it could NOT be a constrictor of any kind. With 2 cats and a dog, she said she didn't want to have to worry about it getting out of the cage. So he got a corn snake..named, (you guessed it!) The Kernel! I told her she was a better mom than I was because none of my children would have had a snake since I could NOT share the house with something I'm so afraid of!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from a very sunny but chilly Great Bend. We are currently at -13.8c/7f at 7:44am. I have a few things to finish up today and then should have the afternoon off. Going to try and finish up some knitting, Seth will be here again today. we are baking cherry something today. 

Today's coffee and the sunrise as I saw it this morning, enjoy. 

hugs to all and soothing healing energy to all those in need.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Just a quick note dear ones,
> I didnt get to go to Jackson with my friend today. the girls and I) are all worried about Daddy and Angie and I talked about it today. She said the last time he took her to Jackson she got to see a spell first hand. It scared her and she said she was going to text him about it. He was angry and had words with me. He is simply in denial.
> 
> I'm so sorry you couldn't make the trip with your friend.
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi, I am doing pretty good. I think the mild antidepressants the do has me on have helped me to stay calm and have a more relaxed view to things instead of being a bit freaked out. Yes she has been staying here every night for maybe couple of months now and she will be here properly when she has baby... (well thats the plan as far as I know). All her baby things are here and set up in my DS ex room. (he has been away from home for 4 years now living in Melbourne with his GF). I took her today to see her midwife.... baby's head in now engaged, yay. She will be 37 weeks this Sunday and considered full term. She put on 1.5kg in just the last week!! They are happy with that.  So it is all getting pretty close now, mind you she threw up all the way home from there! Poor thing.


Praying that baby will soon be here so you and she can get some rest. I know she's more than ready for that baby to get here since she's been so sick most of the time.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'm caught up and the witching hour is almost here. I'm spending the night with the grands and we have had lots of excitement. It is a big production here to actually ask someone to prom... Well, Rachel's BF had been I. NY all last week on band trip,and she is leaving for Galveston tomorrow for drill team trip so they see going to hang out a little tonight. So cute, he showed up with a boom box and a CD and was serenading her with it for the lawn. She ran down the stairs and he was outside with a poster from a movie that said."I'll say anything to get you to go to prom with me...." Not he songs were from the movie... He also had a little stuffed bear and a cool t-shirt. She was so flustered and thrilled.
> 
> Her sister and I begged out, watched movies and ordered a pizza. They are tucked in and I am headed that way. They get up way too early for these old bones....... And I have to get back home to take mo. For hair, clean up, make some calls and go to airport. DH is spending the night in OK, but hopes to be home around 10. We are both going to be tired pups.....


What a treat for a teenager....she'll remember that for a long time. He sounds like a winner....so cute.
Rest as much as you can...
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a chilly Surrey. Up early as I am off to London today. Wwe are going to a wonderful material shop in the East End and thetre is also a market there, so hope to come back with lots of goodies as well as get some material for Saxon Lady.
> 
> Sending healing vibes to those who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Thursday photos..


What an exciting day you have planned. Love Buddha as always and will be so glad when it's warm enough for us to have butterflies. We had a wind chills in the 20'sF all day yesterday with a gale blowing so hard I thought we would be blown out to sea!! And we're 30 miles from the shore!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> 65lb and you've kept it off....well done you! :thumbup: I managed to lose about 20lbs for the wedding last year, but so far I've put about 7lb back on.  I need to get back on track. :shock:


while I haven't lost anything for the last few months I haven't put what I lost back on. Kept starving most of the time but eating really badly rest of time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just popping in to say Hi to everyone. I have been missing in action for a couple of weeks, but you are all very much in my thoughts all the time and I have missed hearing all your news. Life is hectic here and very wet in Sydney. So much rain and more expected for at least another week! Wouldn't mind so much except people are crazy/dangerous on the roads!
> 
> Had a welcome visit from DD and her BF for a 1 night stopover here in Sydney before they left for a 3 week vacation in Japan. Shame it was only 1 night but fortunately they will have 3 days here on their way back to Hamilton Island, their island paradise home in the Whitsundays in Queensland. DS is also headed to Japan in a couple of weeks. 1 week in Japan then 3 weeks in Thailand, Laos, Cambodia and Vietnam. I have seen a lot of the US and Europe but not Asia - wish I could go with them!
> 
> ...


It's always good to hear from you, Denise. We know you have a busy school schedule. Do you have air conditioning in the schools? I remember well when I went to school (back in the Dark Ages) and sweating through the spring and fall days.
Lucky daughter to be traveling so much and to have such a lovely place to live and work.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've just had a second message from Valerie and she is going to begin chemo in about 3 weeks, when her recovery from the surgery is further along. She sounds quite upbeat and chipper about her recovery and looks forward to getting back in to the conversations and activities here.
> 
> A few messages from some of us here occasionally might not be amiss either.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I had a message from Valerie,too. And I agree about her sounding so up beat and was very pleased to be able to knit again. It's so great that she's keeping us updated.
I agree about sending her messages. I'm sure she would appreciate them. 
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> 65lb and you've kept it off....well done you! :thumbup: I managed to lose about 20lbs for the wedding last year, but so far I've put about 7lb back on.  I need to get back on track. :shock:


Sounds like you're doing pretty good keeping it off, too. And I'm sure running after Luke since he's started walking/running will soon have those 7 lb off!
Love his bath picture!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, Have a wonderful day
> Buda is a perfect image for me today and the butterfly makes me miss summer. Not the heat though.


Good morning, Caren....it's so good to see notes from you since you were absent so long. Have you heard more from Dan and the girls? I hope they're doing well. I believe he's the son who lives in Canada?
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very sunny but chilly Great Bend. We are currently at -13.8c/7f at 7:44am. I have a few things to finish up today and then should have the afternoon off. Going to try and finish up some knitting, Seth will be here again today. we are baking cherry something today.
> 
> Today's coffee and the sunrise as I saw it this morning, enjoy.
> 
> hugs to all and soothing healing energy to all those in need.


The sunrise is so beautiful...I wish I were with you and Seth today...I love cherry anything!!
Interesting coffee cup. I think I'm ready for another cuppa! I really should get some interesting cups instead of this plain one I use all the time.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I now see the reason for keeping the housework up. It is so wonderful and how lovely to wake up to things organized. I will admit to a few stuffed closets and the laundry room packed full of things that will need to be sorted, but so much is done. I'm loving this morning. Need to get a photo duplicated of Bill's real grandmother for his sister. She died at the birth of their father, so they never saw her or even a photo of her. I kept after their family till they finally gave me a photo of her. For some reason I can't get the scanner to work so I will have to go somewhere and get it done. :roll: Sheets are all washed, no line outside but they would have been dried outside even if they did get a little frozen. :lol: :lol: n DH needs me but will send this as is so it doesn't get lost like those extra socks.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove (Feb 10, 2013)

just finished a jumper for me, never knitted aanything quite like this was done, from bottom front right up and over to bottom back, doiing the sleeves that are slight batwing by increasing and decreasing as you go. Enjoyed doing it and considering doing another 

Your sweater is lovely. well done


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

good morning everyone, as Sam would say...I am back in the pink :thumbup: :thumbup: 


Going back to catch up.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> good morning everyone, as Sam would say...I am back in the pink :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Going back to catch up.


Okay so I am caught up and looking at getting the some knitting done. Everything that I did rip I reknit yesterday. I am looking forward to getting this done as I have several projects I want to get started on.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> No, Lupe has Power of Attorney which overrides the relationship-depends though on Medical POA the normal POA does not give right to consent to treatment must be a special Medical POA. Julie will need to prove that Fale didn't know what he was doing when he signed any POAs he signed or that he was coerced into doing so. How this last could be proved I don't know but Julie that is one possible option.


Yes, I do understand Medical POA as all of kids are listed on mom's, but that only applies here if she is unable to give consent, etc. herself. I wasn't aware that Lupe had a POA. That sure makes everything a lot more difficult.

My brother has POA for financial, etc. but I can legally get a custodial order that will allow me to make all decisions about mom's physical living arrangement and such.... I just don't want the family rift....


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, but confused "his" home with Caren's home....



jknappva said:


> From what I gathered when I read Caren's note, it sounded like they were checked and sent home....is that what you thought,too?
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love you Valerie...hope the recovery keeps going well. We're all here for you.



Angora1 said:


> This is from Valerie:
> 
> The progress from the surgery is good and I saw the oncologists yesterday. I expect to start a series of 6 chemotheraphy treatments within the next 3 weeks and when the chemo is completed, I'll have radiotheraphy. Please post the information on the main site for me and could you also make sure that Sam and Julie (Lurker) know. I'd be grateful. I'm able to knit a bit and that has been a blessing. I've never watched so much TV!!
> 
> Please keep in contact. With love, Valerie


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Valerie, sending you best wishes for a speedy recovery. You are in my prayers. Keep in touch when you feel able.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 wrote:

Rookie, exciting news about the new twins, glad they are doing well. My husbands cousin has a new set of twin grandchildren born Jan30 at only 30 weeks, both boys, the one is doing very well but the other was having distress in utero so they had to bring them on & he has not done so well, then a week ago developed rotavirus, I have not heard this week how. The poor little guy is doing. Makes quite a handful for the parents as their home is 3 hrs from the hospital & they have 2 girls 6 & 8. 

Melyn, congruous to your nephew, hope all goes well with this pregnancy.

Shirley, your sweater looks great, you always manage such great color combos.


I'l definitely add that little guy to my prayers. So praying he will soon be well and for comfort and strength for the parents. They certainly have a plateful to deal with.

Junek

Bonnie---prayers for both twins, but especially for the one who is having a tough time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nicho said:


> Just popping in to say Hi to everyone.
> 
> I am very conscious that I have yet to finish my squares for the afghan, but we soon have 2 weeks school break (thank goodness! It has been a long, hot 11 week term and everyone is getting tired and fed up. Holidays can't come soon enough) so will make that my holiday project. The wattle design is almost finished but the waratah is proving a challenge so I might concede defeat on that one and try another design. The wattle and waratah are both beautiful Australian native flowers. Very pleased to be able to contribute to the afghan but would love to be there in person to meet you at the KAP. Can't wait to see photos of the finished
> 
> Denise


Good to see you! Your square ideas sound wonderful. I haven't started either and do 't have a good plan.....

Japan.... Would love to visit myself. We had a couple of young men stay with us for three weeks and learned enough about the culture to really whet my appetite.....

Rainy here today as well. Guess I'd better get the errands done!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I see an update had already been posted re: Valerie. I had waited to get permission from her to post and then was gone all evening and busy from the time I got home till I went to sleep so didn't see her PM till now. It is so good to hear from her and to know our support does make a difference. Her book is so interesting and what a wonderful career she has in addition to her wonderful knitting and sewing and caring for bees. A special lady indeed. In addition, I see she is a spinner too. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Another thing I want to learn on a wheel.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very sunny but chilly Great Bend. We are currently at -13.8c/7f at 7:44am. I have a few things to finish up today and then should have the afternoon off. Going to try and finish up some knitting, Seth will be here again today. we are baking cherry something today.
> 
> Today's coffee and the sunrise as I saw it this morning, enjoy.
> 
> hugs to all and soothing healing energy to all those in need.


Good morning Caren. I hope your family are not too sore after their accident yesterday. I can't believe how cold it still is with you, I've just been out for a walk as we have nice sunshine today. Quite a chilly wind but I think the temp must be about 9c/10c which I think is about average for now. Have a wonderful day and make some lovely cherry somethings with Seth!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Morning,

Didn't call for the empty move yet. All the nearby places have too many vans there already. We will see what today brings.

Nice looking sweaters you all have been doing. Have the yarn for one but not the oomph to start it. Still plugging along on the socks.

Prayers for all who need them. Spider, hope your mom starts to feel better. Prayers for the new babies and ones close to being here. Hope to hear good news from Dawn in a bit about her mother. 

Looked in on the parade of pandas. All are adorable. Mine is still in pieces but hopefully this weekend will get out together. Like the knitting but not the sewing up. 

Off to find some food for breakfast. Woke up way too early this morning and will definitely need a nap.

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Can't believe I have been up for almost 2 hours. Both girls are gone and I just need to feed and water Maggie before heading home. It is grey and dismal at the moment but it is supposed to get to 80 later. 

When at sit and stitch Tues. a lady was trying to do a ruffle/ruched scarf. The ribbon had a right and wrong side and none of us could get it to work. I brought it home and messed around. Yeah! It absolutely had to be rewound in order to have correct orientation. I've done just a little for her to get past a flaw In the ribbon. A small victory.....


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren, it's 9:30 and -7c/19f here. Sun is peeking through gray clouds. Hope the family is alright today. I know the pain will be worse today. How are you holding up. Did you get some nice time in the jacuzzi. Sure hope so. :thumbup: Think the stress would be awful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Can't believe I have been up for almost 2 hours. Both girls are gone and I just need to feed and water Maggie before heading home. It is grey and dismal at the moment but it is supposed to get to 80 later.
> 
> When at sit and stitch Tues. a lady was trying to do a ruffle/ruched scarf. The ribbon had a right and wrong side and none of us could get it to work. I brought it home and messed around. Yeah! It absolutely had to be rewound in order to have correct orientation. I've done just a little for her to get past a flaw In the ribbon. A small victory.....


How kind of you and how thankful this lady will be. A helping hand is always welcome. I saw that your GD was serenaded from the lawn. How special you were there for a moment in her life that she will never forget. Love it. Think we all share in your joy on that one.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

My first thoughts this morning were that Pup Lover's mom would be going into surgery soon. Sent a prayer and some healing vibes. Hope she is now in recovery and feeling much better.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> How kind of you and how thankful this lady will be. A helping hand is always welcome. I saw that your GD was serenaded from the lawn. How special you were there for a moment in her life that she will never forget. Love it. Think we all share in your joy on that one.


It was fun... And I sent her mom a picture right away.... (It's a miracle you all could decipher my text. Livey and I were vegging out and that is what I typed. I just hate this auto correct and having a machine think it knows better than me!!!!!)

Sure am jealous of your clean house. Guess I'd better get dressed and get back to mine and move a little dust. At least all the floors are done and most of it is straightened.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just want you all to know I did an attitude change. Instead of feeling overwhelmed I focused on how much I will enjoy seeing everyone that comes this weekend. Funny that two sets of company chose the same weekend when we go for long periods with none and then next weekend another couple come. Reminds me of a few years ago when it was like a hotel here. One set would leave and we would run and wash the sheets and get the bathroom ready for the next ones in the room and we have 4 bedrooms. Even had people using the basement and the couch in the living room. Focusing on the joy of seeing everyone and how much fun we will have changed the whole experience of getting ready, instead of making the house the focus. Still working on it but not overwhelmed any more. However, I already need a nap. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hope we hear from Pup Lover about her mom soon.

Julie, hope that plan in the thinking becomes the plan in the doing. Will be wishing on a star for you.

Prayers for the twins. So heartbreaking when one is not doing well.

I am quite behind but did skim and want you to know I will be praying for all those requests. 
Hugs for all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> It was fun... And I sent her mom a picture right away.... (It's a miracle you all could decipher my text. Livey and I were vegging out and that is what I typed. I just hate this auto correct and having a machine think it knows better than me!!!!!)
> 
> Sure am jealous of your clean house. Guess I'd better get dressed and get back to mine and move a little dust. At least all the floors are done and most of it is straightened.


I'll bet her mom appreciated that picture. Well, floors done and most straightened is good. It couldn't have been as bad as mine though. I really am going to make an effort to keep the house up as it even will make knitting nicer and will be able to find needles. I know, I know, after a lifetime or not keeping up it will not be easy. Guess I need company to motivate me. :wink: Freshly washed sheets need to be put on beds now, so adios for a while.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just popping in quickly before I Luke-proof the house (stair gates up, ornaments/lamps shifted, toys brought out) as he's coming this afternoon while his mum is at work. Don't know how much I'll get on next week as I'm going to the theatre & staying over with a friend on Friday, going to DS#2 for dinner on Sunday, (Mothers' Day over here) we're going away from Monday to Wednesday to another friend's time-share in Northumberland and we've got Luke as usual on the Thursday....phew! I hope everyone has a happy, healthy week and I'll pop in when I can.


Sounds like a fun week, have fun, safe travels.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Caren, it's 9:30 and -7c/19f here. Sun is peeking through gray clouds. Hope the family is alright today. I know the pain will be worse today. How are you holding up. Did you get some nice time in the jacuzzi. Sure hope so. :thumbup: Think the stress would be awful.


Still cold here, -21C/-5F, my mom always said, late Easter, late spring & that sure seems to be the case. We are off to Saskatoon right away, I have an appointment for a check u p with the surgeon this afternoon. It's -25 there this morning & always windy there so I even dug out my under armor tights again, thought I was through with them for the winter. 
Have a good day all

BTW, great photos, Caren love the sunrise.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> I'll bet her mom appreciated that picture. Well, floors done and most straightened is good. It couldn't have been as bad as mine though. I really am going to make an effort to keep the house up as it even will make knitting nicer and will be able to find needles. I know, I know, after a lifetime or not keeping up it will not be easy. Guess I need company to motivate me. :wink: Freshly washed sheets need to be put on beds now, so adios for a while.


You're so right about needing company to motivate you. I can do so much in a short time if I know someone is coming, but the rest of the time I can just let it pile up around my ears! Of course I do get caught out sometimes when someone calls unannounced!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hoping that Puplovers mom is ok. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Craftsy...Big sale on for 48 hrs only. Thought I'd post just in case some of you wanted some yarn. :XD: :XD: :XD: Need I even say that. :wink: Some is up to 75% off.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, I don't have patience of saint. Think I was just so fascinated with prospect of making quilt I just persevered.
Valerie, glad you are able to knit.
Gwen, hope dentist can fit you in.
Angora, do hope company doesn't exhaust you. Know how tired you've been. Hugs.
Sam, how is your leg?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Desert Joy  

How are ya?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Just want you all to know I did an attitude change. Instead of feeling overwhelmed I focused on how much I will enjoy seeing everyone that comes this weekend. Funny that two sets of company chose the same weekend when we go for long periods with none and then next weekend another couple come. Reminds me of a few years ago when it was like a hotel here. One set would leave and we would run and wash the sheets and get the bathroom ready for the next ones in the room and we have 4 bedrooms. Even had people using the basement and the couch in the living room. Focusing on the joy of seeing everyone and how much fun we will have changed the whole experience of getting ready, instead of making the house the focus. Still working on it but not overwhelmed any more. However, I already need a nap. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hope we hear from Pup Lover about her mom soon.
> 
> ...


I will be having to make decisions very close to the date I hope to be there- but I am used to doing things at a rush- it happened when I was on my way to Scotland in 2011.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello Julie (((hugs)))


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello Julie (((hugs)))


Good morning- glad you are 'back in the pink'!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

me too it was a nasty bug. also happy that Gage is doing better as well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've skimmed up to page 92...glad to hear news of new babies and healing, though of course still sending healing thoughts to all in need. He had a routine appointment this morning but his car battery's dead, so he had to take my car. It's always something!

I've put the Charlotte aside for a little while, as I've needed a break but will get back to it soon. Now I'm off to work...getting busy for the end of week, but I'll be back as I can.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Have a good day Sorlenna :-D


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Every time we go to the Rockies Pat says, can you imagine what the first settlers thought when they saw the Rockies. People explored by Horseback for Passes through the Rockies for the Trans Canada Highway. Must have been so hard.
> 
> Hundreds of people died building the railway through the Rockies. Chinese and Japanese Immigrants were brought over to build the railways. Their Descendants settled in Southern Alberta in many cases and have done very well. However during the war the Japanese were put in internment camps. Sad.


~~~In Canada, too? This is a partof Amn. history that was "forgotten"....not part of what I was taught. Only learned of this in my adulthood....and still learning. Really sad. :-( :-(


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Every time we go to the Rockies Pat says, can you imagine what the first settlers thought when they saw the Rockies. People explored by Horseback for Passes through the Rockies for the Trans Canada Highway. Must have been so hard.
> 
> Hundreds of people died building the railway through the Rockies. Chinese and Japanese Immigrants were brought over to build the railways. Their Descendants settled in Southern Alberta in many cases and have done very well. However during the war the Japanese were put in internment camps. Sad.


~~~In Canada, too? This is a partof Amn. history that was "forgotten"....not part of what I was taught. Only learned of this in my adulthood....and still learning. Really sad. :-( :-(


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My parents were like your mom Sam. Always made you feel that your efforts were appreciated and thanked us. Now I did have a grandmother (only one I knew) that always referred to me as Fat Gwen because I was bigger than my older sister. And no...at the time I was not fat...just taller and larger boned like my dad whereas my sis was petite like my mom. It really affected how I saw myself especially when I married the first time weighing only 119 lbs and then DH always, always told me I should lose another 10-15 lbs. Now I am quite large but NOW DH loves me regardless and you know what...so do I love me!!! Took a lot of years to get to this point but I am here now and that is what matters.


~~~And that is the Gwennie we love...the here & now! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

it is quite a nice day out. I had Deuce out for his walk this morning, and the puppies out to take care of their business. All three dogs are sound asleep right now. ah silence, lol.

I am going to try to walk to work today and get downtown to take a few pictures. There is a tea shop on the main street and it is called Bentley's. I am thinking Sam may enjoy a picture of that.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> .
> SHIRLEY, I so love all your birthday cards and have such admiration for you, your life, your accomplishments, your talent. You are a gift to us all.
> .


How kind you are -- I feel the same way about you - you sometimes carry a heavy load with grace and courage. I admire you so much - We each have our strengths and weaknesses - part of me is my age -- I feel sometimes as if I am l00 years old and have had a full and rich life. Things I used to worry about I don't any more. thanks for your kind words -- they warm my heart.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

it is approaching lunch hour here and I am off to grab a bite to eat and get some knitting done.

Will check in later.

Love to all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Valerie, sending you best wishes for a speedy recovery. You are in my prayers. Keep in touch when you feel able.


I had another note from Valerie and she's so appreciative of the care of everyone. I told her we would continue to pray for her and send her good vibes and thoughts whichever we happen to believe!
And she's working on a pink jacket that I can't wait to see a picture of when she's finished. I know it will be lovely. I remember the dark coat she made with the lovely orange lining.
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are right sassafras - I did see cotton and wool yarn advertised somewhere - 50/50 - it might make a great sweater. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I guess I was confused reading ad for cotton. I thought Ut said cashmere cotton and I thought that's strange. I thought cashmere came from goat, angora from rabbit. Anyone able to help my brain.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~In Canada, too? This is a partof Amn. history that was "forgotten"....not part of what I was taught. Only learned of this in my adulthood....and still learning. Really sad. :-( :-(


I learned a lot of history in my adulthood, also. Seemed like we never got very far in the history books when I was in school And having never gone to college, what I've learned, I've learned on my own. And even though most of the time the TV is an 'idiot box', I've learned so much from history shows. And if it was something that really caught my fancy, I, of course, had to get books to read more. The latest was the 'dark ages hoard' that was found in Great Britain several years ago. I enjoyed the program about it when it first aired but they had a re-run a couple of weeks ago and it really hit me how little I knew about British history after the Romans left and before the Norman conquest so, of course, there went the credit card. Amazon loves me!!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fyi --- sam - back as soon as I fill the dishwasher and the washer.

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 7 march '14" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-243820-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248308-1.html

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "knitting tea party 14 march '14" was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created.

You can find the old topic here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-245541-1.html

And the new topic is located here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-248310-1.html


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

I have just googled Cashcotton and it is a Rowan yarn of cashmere and cotton, so should be available fairly easily.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where does your son live? --- sam

asked and answered earlier



martina said:


> My son asked what I wanted for Mother's Day yesterday and I said most of all to see you. Guess what, he had already booked his ticket so will be here late Friday night till Sunday 5 pm. I am really looking forward to his visit, it seems a long time even though it was only New Year since I saw him. We plan to go out for lunch on Saturday, trying for Saturday evening or Sunday lunch would be impossible due to Mother's Day, but we are happy with lunch on Saturday. Then I have a long dentist appointment on Monday, just to bring me back to earth.
> All requesting them are in my prayers, take care all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thought I should give a medical update on Heidi and family - as of yesterday everyone was feeling in the pink. they were planning on going to Disney world today and then start for home tomorrow. yeah --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - where were you taking the pictures of these mountains - they are wonderful. --- sam



darowil said:


> here come the photos bit by bit.
> These photos are not all that good of the mountains. The mountains have amazing shapes which don't seem to show up that well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great trees - those are some wild looking roots. --- sam



darowil said:


> Now for some of the trees in the rainforest we took a walk through.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am getting ready to leave in a bit. Greg said he would be back to pick me up and then we have to pick up Gage after school. Then they will drop me off early at work and they will head home for the puppies.

Will check in later on.(((hugs))) to you all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great sweater darowil - good job. --- sam



darowil said:


> And finally the completed KF. And I managed to edit it so my SILs face is not there- didn't ask about posting her online so figured I would see if I could remove her face and I did it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

then who will make the dress? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie,
> It is Saxon Lady being presented to the Queen at a Garden Party at Buckingham Palalce. She does a lot of work for the Royal British Legion. So Londy Girl and I are going to help her choose some material.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mellie, I'm just fine. Hope you are over bug, rested, and feeling spry. Started a new hat. You cable a band, then pick up stitches and go forth in stockinet. So some paying attention, some easy knitting and a pretty hat when you finish.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they will not be that far from whistler, bc - which has as much or more snow than she does now. --- sam



darowil said:


> What a great looking place- can't see too much of Kelly she is so rugged up. Something else she will miss if they move.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

haven't heard much from "what's his name" - can't think of it - the loud mouthed pot smoking mayor? --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> *Love it- It is the same up here - at least it is starting to look that way'*!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Heidi said they had great care in fort meyers beach - great news about your son - did he enjoy it the next time you went? --- sam



martina said:


> The rail damage was at Dawlish so it means that they are running trains from London to Tiverton Parkway then transferring passengers to buses to Plymouth, and the same on the way back. They hope to have a full train service by the beginning of April. I have just booked our lunch for Saturday, ordered in extra treats for the rest of the weekend too. Looking forward to it a lot.
> Sam, I hope Heidi and family enjoy Disney, we had such a great time when we went that we went back a couple of years later. My youngest was ill the first time and the Dr in Orlando noticed he had a heart murmur that no one else had ever spotted. To cut a long story short he ended up having life saving heart surgery here a year later, so it is a place with grateful memories for us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming their way - crazy driver --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you :-D Hugs are welcome right now. Just got off the phone with my son him and the two granddaughters were hit by a car this morning while they were crossing the street on their way to school. They are in hospital getting checked out right now. He said they are only bumped and bruised from what he could see.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thought I should give a medical update on Heidi and family - as of yesterday everyone was feeling in the pink. they were planning on going to Disney world today and then start for home tomorrow. yeah --- sam


Good to hear they are all feeling better and get to enjoy disney world at least one day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> healing energy zooming their way - crazy driver --- sam


Thank you. I talked to them this morning they all have sore knees and are pretty stiff. The girls had nightmares about cars, mum put Shrek on for them and it played on repeat all night. 
I imagine the ladies kids had a ruff night too and she was shook up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's going to be fine dawn - with the prayer warriors at work it can't be anything but fine. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Just stopping in quickly to let you all know that moms surgery has been moved up to tomorrow (Thursday US time) have to be at hospital at 6:30 a.m. and she will be the first surgery so probably into surgery between 7 and 7:30, appreciate all prayers we can get. Will let you know how it goes as soon as I can.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful bonnie - great work. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Here is Bonnie's latest quilting project - she sent me this information with it. (Shirley)
> 
> Shirley,
> This our latest project from the Quilt Club, the woven tumbling block table runner. The center is 2.5 inch strips from 3 different fabrics woven together, then the borders are added. Each side has different colored borders so it is reversible. I"ll send a photo of the other side too.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely sweater melyn - beautiful yarn and pattern - good job. --- sam



melyn said:


> Hi everyone, just a quick pop in to say hi and send positive thoughts and prayers to everyone, Sam hope your leg is OK, not a good thing to happen, hope it heals quickly. Julie loved chatting to you, you are such a lovely lady.
> ((((((((((((((((hugs to all)))))))))))))))
> just finished a jumper for me, never knitted aanything quite like this was done, from bottom front right up and over to bottom back, doiing the sleeves that are slight batwing by increasing and decreasing as you go. Enjoyed doing it and considering doing another after I have finished the christening gown I have on my needles. I also plan to knit a hodded sleeping bag for my nephews baby that is expected in Sept. We are all overjoyed on the news about the new arrival as they lost a baby last year, everything is going well this time thank goodness. lyn x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the new avatar kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> Fabulous top!....and your other scenic pics are wonderful too, such strangely shaped mountains.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

way to go pammie - you go girl. you deserve a treat. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Cold, damp day, but it is supposed to be sunny and 80 tomorrow. For some reason, I was cold all day. Back from WW and I have lost 20 pounds. Still a long way to go, but very pleased.
> 
> Check back later, if I don't fall asleep on the couch!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

healing energy zooming to your mother spider - also lots of soothing energy to you - know this has to be stressful. --- sam



Spider said:


> Will try this again, lost my last one, who knows where it will pop up.
> Need some prayers from my dear friends for mom. I know I told you all she was in the hosp. Well she has been home and I have been talking to her and yesterday her best friend died and I am so worried this has set her back. I don't know,if her meds are messed up, if she is just upset, I am afraid she will give up. We are going to try to get her in with her Dr. Tomorrow. I offered to get her and bring her into our place to stay and she wouldn't come. So maybe some prayers will help. The last couple of years have been so full of stress and I know life can get that way, but just when I think I am catching up. Oh well, I am way behind on reading and will go back and read. Have been on more now at nights because we had an Internet connection installed. But I am working full days this week so only can catch up at night. Hope Sams little baby is ok, puplovers mom. So will go backwards now. Thanks for your support, it means a lot.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> where does you son live? --- sam


The son who is visiting this weekend is the elder, Chris, and he lives in Romford which is considered Greater London. The younger, Tony lives is South London. That is why I am hoping to move nearer to London. Living in Plymouth means a rather long journey, well for us here it is. As the trains aren't running directly again yet due to the winter storm damage it is more complicated and takes even longer, which is why I haven't been up there since Christmas. 
I am glad the family are feeling better and hope they have a great time at Disney, what a holiday it's been for them! How is your leg? I hope you are taking good care of it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good morning Caren. I hope your family are not too sore after their accident yesterday. I can't believe how cold it still is with you, I've just been out for a walk as we have nice sunshine today. Quite a chilly wind but I think the temp must be about 9c/10c which I think is about average for now. Have a wonderful day and make some lovely cherry somethings with Seth!


They are pretty sore when I talked to them this morning. Will be sore for a few days I expect. It has warmed up to a nice -1c/30f. The sun has been out all day which is a nice change, not much wind either. We are way below the average temperature for this time of year.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> thought I should give a medical update on Heidi and family - as of yesterday everyone was feeling in the pink. they were planning on going to Disney world today and then start for home tomorrow. yeah --- sam


Great news Sam! :thumbup:


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-249330-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

